# Daily Knife Pics. Any Knife. Join In!



## HumbleHomeCook

Well, let's see if we can't get this going. 

Doesn't have to be a kitchen knife. Pocket, hunting, kitchen, gardening, whatever, post 'em up!

Of course you don't have to post every day. Just when you think about it or feel like it, toss a pic in this thread.

Post one pic or ten! Post the same knife over and over if you have a favorite.

It would be great if you described the knife so others know what it is.

Basically, let's see them knives. 

I'll start with a my Suncraft Senzo Black Bunka that I have been slowly working on. Today I did some spine and choil refining.


----------



## BillHanna

CCK 1303 
Dao Vua small cleaver
Milan Gravier
Yoshimitsu tall nakiri


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The little but mighty MAC Pro jumping in for breakfast duties. 






What are your knives doing today???


----------



## Pie

Takeda NAS yanagiba/suji 270mm, runs closer to 285. Been using it sparingly, I enjoy the simplicity of takeda knives minus the new wedgy grind, which doesnt really matter for this guy. 










Now if I only had a steady enough hand to take it up to 12K..


----------



## esoo




----------



## BillHanna

crappy steak knife at a restaurant in Hershey PA.


----------



## esoo

Tonight's tools


----------



## BillHanna

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 126476
> 
> crappy steak knife at a restaurant in Hershey PA.


Steak was boring, btw


----------



## daveb

12 reasons (that night) to own a Zwear suji.


----------



## panda

daveb said:


> 12 reasons (that night) to own a Zwear suji.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126490
> View attachment 126491


that look more like a gyuto


----------



## IsoJ

No handle this morning


----------



## Pie

Sakai Takayuki tall bunka - want to get rid of that damn sandblast finish but fear the convex polishing.


----------



## parbaked

Extra long handle with finial...


----------



## ian

Pie said:


> View attachment 126536
> 
> Sakai Takayuki tall bunka - want to get rid of that damn sandblast finish but fear the convex polishing.



The texture on that one looks pretty deep.... I would fear the small scale concavities (little holes), not the large scale convexity. Unless I’m misunderstanding your intent, you would have to remove some serious metal to get a smooth surface over the whole knife.


----------



## ian

parbaked said:


> Extra long handle with finial...
> View attachment 126546



Aka the sleeve catcher!


----------



## childermass

My 3 1/2 year old daughter‘s beater


----------



## ian

Current users, as seen on display by all the prospective buyers who walked through our house this weekend.


----------



## parbaked

ian said:


> Aka the sleeve catcher!






I no longer worry about dropping my gyuto...#safetyfirst


----------



## ian

Hah, genius. Now when you drop it, it just swings toward your sensitive parts.


----------



## tostadas

ian said:


> View attachment 126548
> 
> 
> Current users, as seen on display by all the prospective buyers who walked through our house this weekend.



Where's the "special handled" Dalman?


----------



## ian

tostadas said:


> Where's the "special handled" Dalman?



The knife's with @TSF415 now, but the special handle I will treasure forever. ❤


----------



## tostadas

ian said:


> The knife's with @TSF415 now, but the special handle I will treasure forever. ❤


I just figured it would be a good display piece for showing a house. The handle I mean.


----------



## ian

tostadas said:


> I just figured it would be a good display piece for showing a house. The handle I mean.



Oh, I agree! The handle stayed in the bedroom though.


----------



## RDalman

This one doesn't get used often but today was it turn to shine. 1,2mm blade higo.


----------



## daveb

childermass said:


> My 3 1/2 year old daughter‘s beater
> View attachment 126547



Yet another Mazaki?


----------



## esoo

daveb said:


> Yet another Mazaki?



Next Gen Bull-nose profile...


----------



## ModRQC

Actual lineup - minus the Victo bunch.





The Mabs actual Kasumi went into an intermediary phase beforehand, where I played with another med stone in my usual progression and some more pressure. Scratchy but it looked pretty cool. I might expand on the concept one of those days.






The Konosuke has gone through a second Kasumi run and now looks pretty even.





The Kikumori petty is supposed to be MoV hardened to 58-59 and cost me under 20$ CAD... Didn't come around to use or sharpen it yet, so we'll see. At worst, it will make a nice gift to someone.

1-2 Gyuto will sadly need to go in a foreseeable future. It's becoming harder and harder to sell one... these are all best in class, great performers and steels, and a joy to sharpen.


----------



## childermass

daveb said:


> Yet another Mazaki?


Mazaki is said to make knives for everyone so maybe he’s also doing some for Tojiro too, who knows


----------



## Chicagohawkie




----------



## Pie

ian said:


> The texture on that one looks pretty deep.... I would fear the small scale concavities (little holes), not the large scale convexity. Unless I’m misunderstanding your intent, you would have to remove some serious metal to get a smooth surface over the whole knife.



The plan is only to polish the “primary” bevel, if you can call it that.. I’m intending to leave the KU as is. Just that sandblasted part is gritty as all hell, creates a lot of friction.

you are right about the rest of the blade tho, there’s significant pitting and unevenness that would require a ton of work to polish up. I’m a sucker for KU and “rustic”/raw/unfinished looking things, luckily.


----------



## Bcos17

Robin's honyaki with rainbow.


----------



## ian

Pie said:


> The plan is only to polish the “primary” bevel, if you can call it that.. I’m intending to leave the KU as is. Just that sandblasted part is gritty as all hell, creates a lot of friction.
> 
> you are right about the rest of the blade tho, there’s significant pitting and unevenness that would require a ton of work to polish up.



Ah. couldn’t even tell that it was really ku in that light. In that case, I’d worry a little about getting the transition to look good, if there’s no shinogi or anything.


----------



## Pie

ian said:


> Ah. couldn’t even tell that it was really ku in that light. In that case, I’d worry a little about getting the transition to look good, if there’s no shinogi or anything.



terrible lighting on the knife wall, my apologies. Plenty to worry about on this project for sure, no defined shinogi to the fingers and no idea how to polish convex. Got it at $100 discount so I vowed to take it to the stones instead of just looking at it all day. A fun and useful mule, as it were. Just wish the ootb edge wasn’t so amazing!


----------



## tostadas

Refinished the handles and made custom professional-grade sayas for my dual wield choppers


----------



## daveb

Stepping on those......


----------



## M1k3

daveb said:


> Stepping on those......


----------



## Lars

Stainless sab cutting noodles.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## tostadas

HumbleHomeCook said:


>


Is there blood on that screwdriver?


----------



## BillHanna

tostadas said:


> Is there blood on that screwdriver?


not YET


----------



## IsoJ

The boxcutter


----------



## rickbern

Gesshin 90 paring knife. Pointiest thing I’ve ever seen, great for pulling out tomato cores



Kochi 240 for scale


----------



## btbyrd

I love those Gesshin parers. It's a shame the handles aren't better.


----------



## rickbern

btbyrd said:


> I love those Gesshin parers. It's a shame the handles aren't better.


Yeah, but it’s thirty bucks.


----------



## btbyrd

Yeah, but I have five dollar spatulas with better handles. And I have a bunch of inexpensive knives in a similar price range with comparably luxurious handles.

I have both the Gesshin 90 and the 105 and really like both of them, but they have the cheapest handles of any tool I own. The shape is good, but that plastic is no bueno. If I could snap my fingers, pay $100, and have the handle material on both knives magically turn into bog oak, I'd do it in a heartbeat. Or if I could just have paid $20 more per knife and gotten a decent wood/pakka handle, I would freaking love them. But as is, they're great blades that are let down by the handle materials. Sadface.


----------



## MowgFace

btbyrd said:


> I have five dollar spatulas with better handles.



How did they cut?


----------



## PtownPhil

My ritirees...


----------



## daddy yo yo

Old Konosuke Fujiyama Blue#2 (229/50/170g) in action:


----------



## Ericfg

Big Henckels and his little brother.


----------



## mc2442

I never took to the cheaper Gesshin parers, and not just the handles. They do cut as they are extremely thin, but just does not seem substantial enough for me. The price was attractive but I would rather just pony up for a knife that better suits me.


----------



## xxxclx

Konosuke SKD 180mm petty 

Used it to partition the dough in my Japanese milk bread


----------



## IsoJ

Dicktato taking a nap


----------



## M1k3

IsoJ said:


> Dicktato taking a nap
> 
> View attachment 128861


No cattywampus meat or knife here.


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

ian said:


> Hah, genius. Now when you drop it, it just swings toward your sensitive parts.



HaaaHaaa....Thats the first thing that occurred to me as well


----------



## childermass

IsoJ said:


> Dicktato taking a nap
> 
> View attachment 128861


You still haven’t put a handle on it yet? 
Send it over to me to give it the love it deserves


----------



## childermass

Still can’t get enough of my Dalmatier


----------



## RDalman

childermass said:


> Still can’t get enough of my Dalmatier
> View attachment 129058


What is this your father didn't get it?


----------



## childermass

RDalman said:


> What is this your father didn't get it?


No, I have to admit I couldn’t let it go. My father got the Kaeru 210 I rehandled recently instead


----------



## daddy yo yo

Set of the day:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Orange.


----------



## IsoJ

childermass said:


> You still haven’t put a handle on it yet?
> Send it over to me to give it the love it deserves


All in good time , works great without the handle too, the tang is huge. Feel free to shoot some ideas for the handle


----------



## IsoJ

Leftoversbeeftortillas incoming


----------



## GorillaGrunt

daddy yo yo said:


> Set of the day:



I have that same Dengjia and was surprised by how much I like it. Busted it all up cutting up turkey carcasses because even though it wasn’t the right tool it was the cheapest thing I had on hand, then spent a couple hours fixing it. It isn’t quite as thin as it was but it’s still fabulous.


----------



## GorillaGrunt




----------



## birdsfan

My current service board knife, Sukenari Hap40 210 K-tip. It is a pretty serviceable blade. The spine and stainless cladding are sturdy enough to take a beating. I recently rounded the spine and choil, and put a new comfy handle on it. Stabilized curly oak with a brass nosepiece.


----------



## M1k3

IsoJ said:


> All in good time , works great without the handle too, the tang is huge. Feel free to shoot some ideas for the handle


Maybe @RDalman can make you a "special" one?


----------



## tostadas

This was fun


----------



## BillHanna

tostadas said:


> This was fun
> View attachment 130577


No video? Rude.


----------



## hien




----------



## Pie

Crappy $30 mono steel beater from a knife shop in Tokyo. Anyone have any clue what it is? Best edge yet with Tsushima slurry on a binsui. Really beginning to enjoy natural stones


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## captaincaed

birdsfan said:


> My current service board knife, Sukenari Hap40 210 K-tip. It is a pretty serviceable blade. The spine and stainless cladding are sturdy enough to take a beating. I recently rounded the spine and choil, and put a new comfy handle on it. Stabilized curly oak with a brass nosepiece.
> 
> View attachment 130361


Damn fine handle work


----------



## birdsfan

Thanks Cap! I am flattered!


----------



## Qapla'

hien said:


> View attachment 130590


Which knives are these?


----------



## captaincaed

Yeah man! I know we talked about it earlier. I'm (hopefully) a week away from graduation, then I can get back into the shop again...


----------



## hien

Qapla' said:


> Which knives are these?


yanagi and deba is suisin with custom handle, and gyuto is nenox


----------



## WiriWiri

Last night‘s lazy supper prep (further pile of greens not pictured). Probably should have used the Takeda, nakiri or cleaver, but the Oul is still newish
◊


----------



## birdsfan

captaincaed said:


> Yeah man! I know we talked about it earlier. I'm (hopefully) a week away from graduation, then I can get back into the shop again...



I am sure you will come up with something cool! I have barely had time to do any handle work because ,y job has been so busy. Everyone wants to come out to eat, but no one wants to come out and work in a restaurant.


----------



## daveb

birdsfan said:


> Everyone wants to come out to eat, but no one wants to come out and work in a restaurant



Preach!


----------



## daddy yo yo

No one beats the French when it comes to Cheese. No one.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Fair bit of sharpening today. Shown here is my Tsunehisa Ginsan gyuto finishing on a Shapton Glass 2k.


----------



## WiriWiri

Sunday was a day of Maz (and a cheeky flash of Blazen)

Forgot to shoot the finished meal - too late and busy eating - but griddled asparagus with asparagus risotto. I added far too much cheese really, but it was darn fine


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

WiriWiri said:


> Sunday was a day of Maz (and a cheeky flash of Blazen)
> 
> Forgot to shoot the finished meal - too late and busy eating - but griddled asparagus with asparagus risotto. I added far too much cheese really, but it was darn fine
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131221



Man that is a good looking gyuto! I love that handle.


----------



## WiriWiri

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Man that is a good looking gyuto! I love that handle.



You’re too kind HHC. No, you really are in this case: this is one of the widely disliked Maz handles with the walnut ferrule. Looks cheap, feels cheap and blocky. It does look mildly better after a thorough soaking in mineral oil admittedly, and i can at least boast that it’s the same handle used on the $2500 Mazaki damascus from the same retaler.

Good gyuto mind - others may have been unlucky wIth thick grinds from the same batch, but this one was a peach to cut with ootb.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

WiriWiri said:


> You’re too kind HHC. No, you really are in this case: this is one of the widely disliked Maz handles with the walnut ferrule. Looks cheap, feels cheap and blocky. It does look mildly better after a thorough soaking in mineral oil admittedly, and i can at least boast that it’s the same handle used on the $2500 Mazaki damascus from the same retaler.
> 
> Good gyuto mind - others may have been unlucky wIth thick grinds from the same batch, but this one was a peach to cut with ootb.



I'm a sucker for a light handle/dark ferrule combo.


----------



## esoo

About to go to work


----------



## childermass

IsoJ said:


> All in good time , works great without the handle too, the tang is huge. Feel free to shoot some ideas for the handle


Something dense and heavy would be cool. I’m thinking Hornbeam or Olive.


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## Grayswandir

daddy yo yo said:


> No one beats the French when it comes to Cheese. No one.



I love French cheese, but I think the Italians give the French a good run for their money when it comes to cheese.


----------



## M1k3

Grayswandir said:


> I love French cheese, but I think the Italians give the French a good run for their money when it comes to cheese.


Definitely in variety!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Grayswandir said:


> I love French cheese, but I think the Italians give the French a good run for their money when it comes to cheese.


I agree! France, Italy, Spain, Switzerland… Sometimes Great Britain. And that’s about it!!


----------



## Lars

daddy yo yo said:


> I agree! France, Italy, Spain, Switzerland… Sometimes Great Britain. And that’s about it!!


You obviously haven't had a slice of aged Danbo on buttered white bread to go with your sunday morning coffee..


----------



## parbaked

All cheeses matter!!
Wifey brought home some tasty ones from Spain and France this weekend.
What I found interesting is that the cheese shop’s POS printed a description of the cheeses on the label…nice.









The spread with knives to stay on topic…


----------



## WiriWiri

I’m taking this daily knife business a little literally perhaps, but here’s today‘s limited board. Was going to break out the Takeda, but never past got the surprisingly pleasant Mr Itou (of the lesser spotted sober handled variety) when tackling the initial prep on wet baby leeks and chillies from the freezer. 

Twice cooked pork is ready to go when the missus gets the 18 month successfully to bed. Rice cooker on in the background, and less than 10 minutes to cook in the wok. Perfect post work dinner, particularly given even the pork‘s parcooked and sliced (good to use a big lump of belly pork here and batch the initial prep)

Would like to take some credit for the recipe, but it‘s all Fuschia Dunlop’s, from the excellent ‘Every Grain of Rice.’ May take a photo later but, as with much Szechuan food, it’s far more tasty than instagram friendly. Red, oily, lovely


----------



## Jovidah

I think it depends a lot on the category. If you're talkign soft cheeses maybe, but even there I think it's largely a matter of availability. Most western European countries produce at least some extremely good cheese... the problem is finding it. Especially abroad it's not always available. For example there's still some extremely good raw milk Dutch farmer's cheese being produced, but even in my own country I really have to go out of my way to get to it.

The exception I guess is the Germans. I can't for the life of me come up with any good cheese out of Germany.  Whenever I'm shopping in Germany the cheese department in the stores always just makes me sad.


----------



## kidsos




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

One grand nephew and two grand nieces graduating this year. They're all outdoorsy, mechanical, hobbyists, etc. Each saying will have meaning for the intended recipient.


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## captaincaed

daddy yo yo said:


>


Fujiyama?


----------



## daddy yo yo

captaincaed said:


> Fujiyama?


Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #2 pre 2016 or so…


----------



## captaincaed

daddy yo yo said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #2 pre 2016 or so…


I'd really love to try one someday. Heard good things...


----------



## parbaked

Dragon v pork belly…


----------



## friz

daddy yo yo said:


>


Maaan, so neat, and I love the picture itself, very noice!!!


----------



## MathiasM

Cheers, Mathias


----------



## Qapla'

MathiasM said:


> View attachment 131850
> 
> View attachment 131851
> 
> 
> Cheers, Mathias


Which knives are these?


----------



## MathiasM

A 180 Watanabe ku with custom handle and a 150 k-tip petty from Robin Dalman.

Cheers, Mathias


----------



## ian

Shi.han meets carrots.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ian said:


> Shi.han meets carrots.
> 
> View attachment 131856



Nice!


----------



## parbaked

LaSeur slicing Chinese "waxed" pork for_ lap mei fan_.


----------



## Hero KZ




----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## childermass




----------



## WiriWiri

daddy yo yo said:


>



Lovely knife*, but I think we have to admit that you have a problem here. When you open the cutlery drawer and choose to serve a coffee with a gyuto rather than a spoon something’s amiss. Beautiful crema perhaps, but even that can’t merit cutting

*What is it?


----------



## daddy yo yo

WiriWiri said:


> Lovely knife*, but I think we have to admit that you have a problem here. When you open the cutlery drawer and choose to serve a coffee with a gyuto rather than a spoon something’s amiss. Beautiful crema perhaps, but even that can’t merit cutting
> 
> *What is it?


_„My name is _(insert name here)_ and I have a problem!“_

It‘s a Morihei Hisamoto with a raw blade from Teruyasu Fujiwara (TF) Maboroshi, finished by Morihei, custom handle from, whoever…


----------



## WiriWiri

daddy yo yo said:


> My name is (insert name here) and I have a problem!
> 
> It‘s a Morihei Hisamoto with a raw blade from Teruyasu Fujiwara (TF) Maboroshi, finished by Morihei, custom handle from, whoever…



Thought it might be a TF, but someone did such a fabulous job on the bolster (let alone the handle) that it made me doubt myself.

Looking again at your photo it also appears that you may have put your coffee and big, sharp knife on the floor, perhaps before doing some kind of risky mid-morning highland jig affair. If this is true my estimation of you has gone up further and I’ll certainly look forward to a further selection of artfully composed pics of you and ‘knifey’ reclining around your abode

Best avoid the bathroom shoots ime. That nasty Hitchcock fella has left a less than positive association between knives and showers..


----------



## ian

WiriWiri said:


> Lovely knife*, but I think we have to admit that you have a problem here. When you open the cutlery drawer and choose to serve a coffee with a gyuto rather than a spoon something’s amiss. Beautiful crema perhaps, but even that can’t merit cutting
> 
> *What is it?



I'm imagining he went out to a cafe, took the coffee out onto the sidewalk outside, and sat there taking pictures of it with his knife (that he always keeps in a sheath by his side). @daddy yo yo, amiright?


----------



## WiriWiri

ian said:


> I'm imagining he went out to a cafe, took the coffee out onto the sidewalk outside, and sat there taking pictures of it with his knife (that he always keeps in a sheath by his side). @daddy yo yo, amiright?




I’d totally be up for more candid shot of everyday knife shots ‘in the community’ on this thread, KKFers posing with their knives in a variety of daily locations and keeping it real, for sure (etc). Sadly, as we‘re a bit tough on knives in the UK (we’re quaint without guns widely available), I’ll largely be confining my shots to the kitchen.

I’d love to take a choil shot with the Crystal Palace transmitter (a kind of Eiffel Tower ripoff) in the background for example, but that would involve walking into the front garden with a big knife. And after a spate of recent stabbings literally on the doorstep I fear I’d be taken down most promptly by one of the Police Heavies Tactical Units regularly passing the house

I utterly encourage more Daily Knife pics like this mind, local legalities allowing.


----------



## WiriWiri

Anyway, I don’t want to be all mouth and no trousers, so here’s my hastily shot contribution to this theme. The combination of two internet faves: cats and TF, proved impossible to resist






(No cats were harmed during this shoot, albeit knife was hastily removed when playful nature surfaced…)


----------



## Bear

No coffee just pork, this thing is incredible.


----------



## tostadas

WiriWiri said:


> Anyway, I don’t want to be all mouth and no trousers, so here’s my hastily shot contribution to this theme. The combination of two internet faves: cats and TF, proved impossible to resist
> 
> View attachment 132173
> 
> 
> (No cats were harmed during this shoot, albeit knife was hastily removed when playful nature surfaced…)


Is that a santoku or just a really flat TF?


----------



## daveb

WiriWiri said:


> Anyway, I don’t want to be all mouth and no trousers, so here’s my hastily shot contribution to this theme. The combination of two internet faves: cats and TF, proved impossible to resist



I like cats.


----------



## WiriWiri

tostadas said:


> Is that a santoku or just a really flat TF?



It is a santoku. It is the best santoku i own

It is the only santoku i own


----------



## daveb

Same old knife. It will be going into (hopefully short term) retirement as catering "season" comes to a close.

It does a hell of a job on wedding cake as well - 285mm and virtually stainless.


----------



## daddy yo yo

daveb said:


> I like cats.


I like pussies, too!


----------



## Pie

Omigaaaad this jnat + maz white 2 =  type of edge. 

PS - I convexed the tomo nagura and this thing puts up some seriously comfy mud


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## BillHanna

childermass said:


> View attachment 132162


What knife is this?


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> What knife is this?


Mazaki


----------



## childermass

BillHanna said:


> What knife is this?


Fredrik Spåre 210 Honyaki in 26C3


----------



## childermass




----------



## Nedfeister

Close up shot of my TF


----------



## Woshigeren

Here's a Kamo SG2 to add to the fun


----------



## Woshigeren

Moritaka Aogami #2 210mm

Love the rainbow hue of the welded stainless machi feature that is unique to Moritaka


----------



## Woshigeren

Family shot


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Progression.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## KO88




----------



## daveb

Tillman. Of course.






I'll leave out the boring details but on the to waygu tacos.


----------



## Woshigeren

Kurosaki Shizuku R2 Nakiri. Laser Nakiri!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Woshigeren said:


> Kurosaki Shizuku R2 Nakiri. Laser Nakiri!View attachment 132595
> View attachment 132596
> View attachment 132597



Nice!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Got some weekly prep to do. Time to find out how my new edge performs...


----------



## daveb

The joy of house knives - when frozen patties are cheaper than the 5# logs


.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

daveb said:


> The joy of house knives - when frozen patties are cheaper than the 5# logsView attachment 132723
> .



One can only wonder how many times the side of a spoon handle has been tapped against the lip of that pot!


----------



## Bear




----------



## parbaked

TFTFTFTFTFTF…


----------



## GorillaGrunt

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Got some weekly prep to do. Time to find out how my new edge performs...


What’s that one?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

GorillaGrunt said:


> What’s that one?



Hinokuni Shirogami #1 180mm Santoku


----------



## GorillaGrunt

I was looking at that one and a couple more that look similar, figured it had to be one of them. How is it?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

GorillaGrunt said:


> I was looking at that one and a couple more that look similar, figured it had to be one of them. How is it?



Only had it a few days and I while I have growing experience with Japanese knives, I still don't have a ton to compare to, so take all that into consideration.

The ferrule is plastic and after a little handling, I do notice the step between the wood but in no way does it bother me in use (pinch grip). The OOTB edge was sharp but inconsistent and needed work, which obviously at this price point is no big deal. It's thin at the spine and very lightweight and nimble. The profile is pretty flat. Reactivity hasn't been bad at all. This example is more consistent than my Tadafusa 180mm gyuto at around the same price point.

I originally ordered a Muneishi but there was a mix up and I received this guy. It is great for me as I'm still experimenting somewhat. And I think this knife falls into that category, or the get-the-most-out-of-it type work category. I like it, but at ~$120USD, folks looking for a more long term knife could toss in another $30-50 or so and see some notable gains.

That help?


----------



## Woshigeren

Yoshikazu Tanaka Sakai Kikumori. First Y Tanaka! 
210mm


----------



## daddy yo yo

daveb said:


> The joy of house knives - when frozen patties are cheaper than the 5# logsView attachment 132723
> .


frozen petties?!??


----------



## daddy yo yo

Knife purchased in March 2020. Thanks to Covid I only got it last week…


----------



## Dhoff

daddy yo yo said:


> Knife purchased in March 2020. Thanks to Covid I only got it last week…




She has beautiful lines  What is the wood?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Dhoff said:


> She has beautiful lines  What is the wood?


Ziricote


----------



## Woshigeren

Moritaka AO2. Loving this so far, no over grinds here!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Easily-digestible was my gf‘s request:


----------



## 4wa1l

daddy yo yo said:


> Knife purchased in March 2020. Thanks to Covid I only got it last week…


Very cool! Who is the maker?


----------



## daddy yo yo

4wa1l said:


> Very cool! Who is the maker?


Sorry, it is a Carter Muteki made by Taylor Shields.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

_Bbbbzzzztttt... _"Unit 1FU this is NakVeg Control."

"Roger Control, this is 1FU."

"1FU we have a report of a nakiri being used to cut meat."

"Roger that Control, any details?"

"1FU the details are bit sketchy but it appears the suspect diced up some smoked chicken breast. It was done in conjunction with some vegetable prep though so intent unknown at this time. Complainant believes the nakiri in question is a Tsunehisa Migaki G3."

"Copy that Control. En route. Let's get a gyuto advisor on standby just in case..."


----------



## jsph

daveb said:


> The joy of house knives - when frozen patties are cheaper than the 5# logs.



what knife is that, by the way? looks small-victorinox-"chef"-ish but the handle looks different.


----------



## daveb

jsph said:


> what knife is that, by the way? looks small-victorinox-"chef"-ish but the handle looks different.



No idea. Prob some Sysco knockoff of the Vnox.


----------



## Pie

Moritaka B2 polish mule - 4 passes on Takeda x Knifewear hideriyama. Easy mode polisher -fast, muddy, low end of fine.


----------



## KO88

Veal roulade and Shigefusa Kasumi 240 and slow patina forming


----------



## Pie

Am I the only one that plays with my knives more than actually using them to cut food?


----------



## Mikeadunne

180mm petty gang! Anyone else buy fruit in an effort to snack healthier but then just end up making desserts with them?


----------



## jsph

common problem.

how do you like the hd / hd2 steel, by the way?


----------



## Mikeadunne

jsph said:


> common problem.
> 
> how do you like the hd / hd2 steel, by the way?


Love it, I have a few!


----------



## jsph

Mikeadunne said:


> Love it, I have a few!



thanks. i thought about their pointy/~ks-style 240mm hd2 gyuto a lot when i was trying to fill that gap. seemed like one of the great options in that category and price range.


----------



## Lars




----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> View attachment 133178



What's that knife Lars?


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> What's that knife Lars?


It's a 190mm Itinommon bunka. Iron clad white#2.


----------



## BillHanna

Yamashin honesuki


----------



## parbaked

Leftover duck breast sliced by a 205mm single bevel petty by Shigeharu-san in Kyoto…


----------



## Bear

Hangers for the fourth


----------



## parbaked

TFTFTFTFTFTFTFTF


----------



## Qapla'

daddy yo yo said:


>


Which knife is that?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Qapla' said:


> Which knife is that?


A Morihei I bought here on BST

It is the 4th Morihei I have:











What I find interesting is the completely different profile of the 240 gyutos. The left is well rounded, the KU one dead-flat…

Off-topic: does anyone have an idea how to remove the rust in the kanji of the petty? It came like this from the vendor and the only reason why I’d like to remove it is cosmetic reasons…


----------



## Dominick Maone

All made by me


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

daddy yo yo said:


> A Morihei I bought here on BST
> 
> It is the 4th Morihei I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is the completely different profile of the 240 gyutos. The left is well rounded, the KU one dead-flat…
> 
> Off-topic: does anyone have an idea how to remove the rust in the kanji of the petty? It came like this from the vendor and the only reason why I’d like to remove it is cosmetic reasons…



I'd try Bar Keeper's Friend and a toothbrush to start.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Experiments.






This is why I can't have pretty things.


----------



## daveb

Scuffs - like a red badge of courage - but different.


----------



## Ensis

Shigehiro (Y. Ikeda) 240 gyuto - for those who do not mind a little less heel height, a wonderful knife.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Ensis said:


> Shigehiro (Y. Ikeda) 240 gyuto - for those who do not mind a little less heel height, a wonderful knife.
> 
> View attachment 133543


been eyeing these for so long, what's the weight on yours?


----------



## Ensis

Mikeadunne said:


> been eyeing these for so long, what's the weight on yours?


Just weighed it, 196 g. Considering the magnolia handle and 48 mm heel, not light. Nicely balanced IMO. Purchased from Carbon.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The current (yes it changes as I play around) fulltime work force:






- Murata Aogami 1 80mm Petty (no longer made)
- MAC Pro 125mm Petty
- Tsunehisa 165mm Ginsan Migaki Nakiri
- Suncraft Senzo Black VG10 6.5in Bunka (got this deeply on sale so it has been a test knife)
- Hinokuni Shirogami 1 180mm Gyuto
- Tsunehisa 210mm Ginsan Nasiji with custom handle from Real Sharp Knives.


----------



## Hockey3081

I’m a sucker for a unique and creative handle. I present my Pig Iron Forge.


----------



## daveb

Good choice.

My Pig is a que knife! It's met more than a couple pigs.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

weeeeeeeeeeee
Had like 30 lbs of veg prep, so out came the Wat Pro Nakiri, Jiro 240 yo, and Denka


----------



## Mikeadunne

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> weeeeeeeeeeee
> Had like 30 lbs of veg prep, so out came the Wat Pro Nakiri, Jiro 240 yo, and Denka
> 
> View attachment 133555


how's that finish on the jiro holding up? lol


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Mikeadunne said:


> how's that finish on the jiro holding up? lol


Good




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## TXedge

I like this. Who makes it?



daddy yo yo said:


>


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## daddy yo yo

TXedge said:


> I like this. Who makes it?


Martin Huber from Austria, Europe.


----------



## Mikeadunne

kono v heirloom


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## Bear




----------



## tostadas

Bear said:


>


Konosuke?


----------



## parbaked

#camosaya


----------



## M1k3

parbaked said:


> View attachment 133736
> 
> #camosaya


Nice handle.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Morning, KKF!


----------



## doc

More Stuff from Martin Huber


----------



## KO88

I put my BBQ Maz to work…


----------



## Bear

daddy yo yo said:


> Morning, KKF!



Morning


----------



## WiriWiri

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Experiments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I can't have pretty things.




Good for you. I honestly never really considered the condition of my scratchily finished blades much before coming on here; I buy knives to use and enjoy them; appearance seemed largely irrelevant given that they were mine and going nowhere.

I blame BST for making me reassess that view somehow, the constant talk of ‘as new‘ condition and endless close-ups of detail seeping in and making me increasingly realise that I’m actually really rather clumsy, undiscerning and/or slightly myopic. I may not believe the ’only sharpened once (by a light-handed deceased master craftsman in Fukui prefecture)’ type balls, but people clearly care about appearance a great deal. I’ve even started to consider re-etching my Itou…


----------



## MathiasM

Cheers, Mathias


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## captaincaed

New board day


----------



## daddy yo yo

captaincaed said:


> View attachment 133974
> 
> New board day


I guess you posted this here because there is a knife under the boards, right?


----------



## spaceconvoy

daddy yo yo said:


> I guess you posted this here because there is a knife under the boards, right?


I'm guessing it's hiding in the laundry basket


----------



## TSF415




----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## tostadas

Wanted something that would fit my kid's hands, so here's a work in progress.


----------



## IsoJ

tostadas said:


> Wanted something that would fit my kid's hands, so here's a work in progress.
> 
> View attachment 134081
> 
> View attachment 134082


Very nicely done


----------



## KO88




----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## heldentenor

Looks like we’re playing with zucchini today.


----------



## TSF415




----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## Dominick Maone

Bought some magnetic knife blocks that were on clearance for about $3 at Bed Bath and Beyond. I only bought two so my girl didn’t think I was a weirdo as I had three wooden ones inside. Just got around to hanging them up. One by my hand sanding area and one by the grinder. I wish I had bought all of them.

Some knives in progress:


----------



## daddy yo yo

Had bought the left one over 20 years ago in Guatemala. Felt the itch recently to buy more. A German maker drew my attention to Condor Golok Pack which is the smaller one on the right. What a mighty thing!!! In order to save shipping cost I bought the middle one, too.  Ready for Zombie-apocalypse!!!


----------



## IsoJ




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

daddy yo yo said:


> Had bought the left one over 20 years ago in Guatemala. Felt the itch recently to buy more. A German maker drew my attention to Condor Golok Pack which is the smaller one on the right. What a mighty thing!!! In order to save shipping cost I bought the middle one, too.  Ready for Zombie-apocalypse!!!



Not sure where you're located but Benjamin of Baryonyx Knife Company is highly knowledgeable about Condor and brush cutting tools in general. Super helpful guy too. I don't know if he still does, but I know he used to offer a service to touch up and refine Condor's if needed before shipping.

Baryonyx Knife Co.


----------



## Bear

My new old Shi-han(BST) after some work


----------



## Pie

Mom’s 40 year old cleaver that I steal to sharpen every so often. “Don’t screw It up”, she says every time. Wonderfully silky edge with this suita/soft asagi combo. 

I’ve also noticed my photos are visually incredibly unappealing


----------



## heldentenor

This guy lost its tip and I was about to send it out for refinishing, but wait times from the usual suspects were quite long. In the end, decided to do my best to re-tip using a diamond plate and stones, and refinish using sandpaper, uchigomori, and natural stone powder.

Still very much a work in progress, but it’s back to usable condition.


----------



## Pie

Sakai Takayuki tall bunka going under the knife (stone) - reducing the big convex on the primary bevel.


----------



## doc

Gyuto - Martin Huber Knives


----------



## esoo




----------



## PtownPhil

I missed the Konosuke so I jumped on a Hitohira.


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## childermass

Munetoshi group shot:




I think I will have to buy a Nakiri again to round out the collection


----------



## Pie

childermass said:


> Munetoshi group shot:
> View attachment 135324
> 
> I think I will have to buy a Nakiri again to round out the collection



Is that…. 2 mune butchers in different sizes?


----------



## childermass

Pie said:


> Is that…. 2 mune butchers in different sizes?


No, that’s one butcher and a 210 slicer with matching handles


----------



## Pie

childermass said:


> No, that’s one butcher and a 210 slicer with matching handles


Jealousssssss


----------



## Bear

childermass said:


> No, that’s one butcher and a 210 slicer with matching handles


That slicer looks very interesting,


----------



## childermass

Bear said:


> That slicer looks very interesting,


It’s a very cool knife, gets really really sharp, like a kitchen scalpel


----------



## hien




----------



## Pie

Continued work - core steel near mirror finish with Naniwa ss5k. Kinda like this stone, gives some interesting feedback.


----------



## Mikeadunne

new Marko petty!!


----------



## Qapla'

hien said:


> View attachment 135368


Which steel(s) are those Nenoxen/Nenoces made of?


----------



## IsoJ

Mikeadunne said:


> new Marko petty!!
> 
> View attachment 135433
> View attachment 135434


Looking good


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## matchplay18

There is some really nice stuff on this thread


----------



## TSF415




----------



## M1k3




----------



## TSF415

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 135735
> View attachment 135736


 
what’s that chuncker on the right?


----------



## M1k3

TSF415 said:


> what’s that chuncker on the right?


Kaeru WH


----------



## esoo

From satin to kasumi


----------



## Oshidashi

Takamura Migaki SG2 made quick work of a couple of leeks tonight


----------



## GorillaGrunt

M1k3 said:


> Kaeru WH



how is it?


----------



## cooktocut

One of my more recent purchases. First knife in my collection from Isaiah Schroeder, and it performs very well. Picked it up at the damasteel invitational and had him make me a saya that implemented the same shibuichi casting that the collar of the knife has. Ended up with this beauty.


----------



## heldentenor

Reunited Hiromoto siblings.


----------



## esoo

My action shot sucked, so here is a beauty shot of todays knives


----------



## tcmx3

Pulled two out of my old timers club for some maintenance work. along with the mab


----------



## Dominick Maone

My first Japanese style knife. Lots of problems but better than it was as a western chopper.


----------



## Hockey3081

cooktocut said:


> One of my more recent purchases. First knife in my collection from Isaiah Schroeder, and it performs very well. Picked it up at the damasteel invitational and had him make me a saya that implemented the same shibuichi casting that the collar of the knife has. Ended up with this beauty.



Ah so you’re the one who scooped this up. Love that knife. Super sharp idea to get a saya with the shibuichi casting.

His creativity is impressive. Here’s my pickup from him.


----------



## daniel_il

TSF415 said:


> View attachment 135723



Which petty is this?


----------



## cooktocut

Hockey3081 said:


> Ah so you’re the one who scooped this up. Love that knife. Super sharp idea to get a saya with the shibuichi casting.
> 
> His creativity is impressive. Here’s my pickup from him.



When I looked through all of his work, that one was definitely a standout. Seriously one of his best builds. If you ever want to get rid of that, lemme know 

Creative for sure. That saya is a “San mai” construction with two pieces of redwood burl on either side of a core of bubinga wood. All I asked for was the shibuichi casting to be implemented as well, so he hit it out of the park. Threw in a poplar saya too just in case I didn’t want to rough up the pretty one. Isaiah is a gem


----------



## TSF415

daniel_il said:


> Which petty is this?



mazaki 180mm


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## tostadas

tcmx3 said:


> Pulled two out of my old timers club for some maintenance work. along with the mab
> View attachment 135965


What's the middle one? I like that profile


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Aftermath.


----------



## KO88

My current “daily” drivers aka who's hanging.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

There...Shall be...SALAD!





I mean, in a little while. Ya know, when I'm done.


----------



## rstcso

Just arrived. Haven't even cleaned the lacquer off the blade. Sashimi tomorrow!

Gesshin Kagekiyo 330mm White #1 Kiritsuke Yanagiba


----------



## Pie

Tried out some mirror polishing on the spine of a j knife in for sharpening. Not sure what it is, but it’s SRS15 with unknown cladding. Sort of confused but hey it’s kinda nice to do the small details and repairs on something other than kitchenaid or Costco specials.












Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TSF415




----------



## esoo

First use


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> First use
> View attachment 136647



Um yeah, so, whenever you post a pic of a really sexy knife, it is mandated by the universe that post what it is.


----------



## esoo

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Um yeah, so, whenever you post a pic of a really sexy knife, it is mandated by the universe that post what it is.



Kono Madei Sumiiro Bunka. Very happy with this pickup


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> Kono Madei Sumiiro Bunka. Very happy with this pickup



Very cool. Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Woshigeren

Kisuke Manaka Aogami #1 210mm


----------



## heldentenor

Bad pic of the Togashi kiritsuke that @thebradleycrew sent my way.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

heldentenor said:


> Bad pic of the Togashi kiritsuke that @thebradleycrew sent my way.



Nice!


----------



## daniel_il

Woshigeren said:


> Kisuke Manaka Aogami #1 210mmView attachment 136675



really love this cladding absolutely beautiful


----------



## cooktocut

The MS family… left to right is Lisch, Burke, Burke, Burke, Franco, and Burke.


----------



## ModRQC

A little prep with freshly thinned and sharpened Shi.Han.






God I love this knife!


----------



## TSF415

ModRQC said:


> A little prep with freshly thinned and sharpened Shi.Han.
> 
> View attachment 136860
> 
> 
> God I love this knife!


Is there anything specific about the knife that you can pinpoint to why you love it so much?


----------



## ModRQC

It’s of its own special kind.

Basically I’m impressed with many things. First, I saw a lot of grinds and that of Shi.Han old stock 52100, even thinned, doesn’t look like it cuts. Even OOTB when it seemed so thick, it could do wonders. Nowadays it breezes through what little hindered it before.

Food separation is excellent. I worked hard to keep it that way and even enhance it, but everything was just there.

I have an OG on the right side that just started to fill out after the last of many progressions. Yet the bevelling is excellent, easy to follow and push up. So even as I now almost touch it, it was no trouble keeping the kanji chiseling intact.

It has the old sexier Shi.Han kanji. 

Steel can take and keep an edge. Quite the edge and quite the keep at that. Any kind of edge. I sharpened it back in the days to angles you wouldn’t believe - and it was a rock even there. Retention wasn’t so good there but quite impressive still.

And I could go on about weight and body at grip, finish, full machi/rather spacious neck…






That is nowadays… 



TSF415 said:


> Is there anything specific about the knife that you can pinpoint to why you love it so much?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Sometimes you have to work hard for your reputation, so I brought board and knives to a friend‘s weekend house (because otherwise I’d probably kill someone with the crappy equipment there):


----------



## ModRQC

Do these glow in the dark?


----------



## Reptyle

cooktocut said:


> The MS family… left to right is Lisch, Burke, Burke, Burke, Franco, and Burke.




Those Burkes are incredible!
I love that petty.


----------



## Reptyle

Guess I better contribute. This crappy phone pic doesn't do it justice. 

Oblivion blades, modern wrought nakiri.


----------



## cooktocut

Reptyle said:


> Those Burkes are incredible!
> I love that petty.



Thanks! Yeah I love the muskox, it feels so good in the hand.


----------



## daddy yo yo

ModRQC said:


> Do these glow in the dark?


I wish they would…

@KAMON Knives made some prototypes recently with glowing handles!


----------



## MowgFace

Shi.Han 52100 240
Kochi Migaki 240
Gesshin Heiji SS 210


----------



## heldentenor

All of the gyutos in one place.


----------



## esoo

Burnt handle Friday...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

This is a western style honesuki from the esteemed maker Frederick Dick. In fancier circles the model is sometimes known as a _poulette couper_.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Small knife day.


----------



## daveb

Tough to argue with MAC the knife and spydie.


----------



## uniliang

Currently polishing:
Yoshikazu Ikeda sakimaru takohiki 360mm.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

KO88 said:


> My current “daily” drivers aka who's hanging.
> View attachment 136356


God bless you for using that Kato nakiri.


----------



## marc4pt0

cooktocut said:


> The MS family… left to right is Lisch, Burke, Burke, Burke, Franco, and Burke.
> View attachment 136852



You should add a Burke to this lineup


----------



## KO88

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> God bless you for using that Kato nakiri.


Use all my knives... Kato nakiri is very specific


----------



## cooktocut

marc4pt0 said:


> You should add a Burke to this lineup




I'm actually having him make me a damascus chinese cleaver, his first ever


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## Jovidah

daddy yo yo said:


>


You need to start adding names to your posts... 
What's that?


----------



## tcmx3

Jovidah said:


> You need to start adding names to your posts...
> What's that?



looks like a Murray Carter knife or one of his group.


----------



## TSF415

Maybe my favorite knife


----------



## BillHanna

Nice Mazaki jkjk


----------



## SolidSnake03

TSF415 said:


> View attachment 137525
> 
> 
> Maybe my favorite knife


Okay I’m intrigued, who is it?


----------



## TSF415

SolidSnake03 said:


> Okay I’m intrigued, who is it?



Its one of the original biggerson/Dalman collabs with the short concave bevel


----------



## SolidSnake03

Ah! Interesting! Been eyeing more Birgersson stuff for a while. Forgot about these earlier colabs with Dalman


----------



## parbaked

Probably my favorite knife too…




#OGBBD


----------



## Barmoley

A few shorties......


----------



## daddy yo yo

Jovidah said:


> You need to start adding names to your posts...
> What's that?


Sorry, sure: it is a Carter Muteki from Taylor Shields.

I have had 3 Muteki knives before, I did enjoy all of them, but this 4th one is my favorite. I think it is because of its simple yet elegant appearance, as well as its profile and balance. It just feels good!


----------



## TSF415

parbaked said:


> Probably my favorite knife…
> View attachment 137527



What do you finish the edge on?


----------



## Jovidah

daddy yo yo said:


> Sorry, sure: it is a Carter Muteki from Taylor Shields.
> 
> I have had 3 Muteki knives before, I did enjoy all of them, but this 4th one is my favorite. I think it is because of its simple yet elegant appearance, as well as its profile and balance. It just feels good!


Now that you mention the name I think I actually asked you before last time you posted it.  
You said it well; simple yet elegant.


----------



## parbaked

TSF415 said:


> What do you finish the edge on?


SP 2000 & cork strop with 1 micron compound.


----------



## TSF415

I end on an SP2k too. The geometry falls thru product and the edge is so damn aggressive.


----------



## DaM0w

On loan from a friend. 275x62, older model/grind. Here it is compared to a 225x60 and a 250x48


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today‘s dinner was prepped with my Western Denty KU Chef‘s from @KAMON Knives:


----------



## Bear

There's nothing like fresh tomatoes and basil


----------



## daddy yo yo

„Little Pinky“ from @KAMON Knives:


----------



## shinyunggyun

My blue #1 family. Mizuno, ikeda, jns, kikumori, miura itadaki


----------



## childermass

TF passaround knife


----------



## TSF415




----------



## WiriWiri

Simple first meal prep for the Yohei (beef with cumin, beef not pictured)

It is unsurprisingly really rather nice.


----------



## Heli

Here is my knife of the day, a petty I just finished.

For specs,

AEB-L at 62 HRC,
170mm edge length,
40mm heel,
Handle, African black wood and maple with stainless spacers, shaped with what I would call an “octoval” shape. LOL, bring it… I just made up that word.
Concave spine to add in knuckles relief,
Spine is mirrored finished and rounded.


























Cheers,
Constantin


----------



## daddy yo yo

Victorinox equipment I bought for a friend‘s house:


----------



## luuogle

Shigefusa Kiteaji 210 mm usuba making a cucumber salad.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Gyuto from @The Edge :


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Gettin' the most out of the waning days of summer sun.


----------



## esoo

The fluorescent lights near this board don't make for the greatest pics


----------



## IsoJ

Pallares and new Hasegawa PE


----------



## MrHiggins

daddy yo yo said:


> Gyuto from @The Edge :


Dang! I like the looks of that one. Can you say more about it?


----------



## daddy yo yo

MrHiggins said:


> Dang! I like the looks of that one. Can you say more about it?


Here’s more info: WIP of 240 in 26c3


----------



## MrHiggins

daddy yo yo said:


> Here’s more info: WIP of 240 in 26c3


That was a great read. Congrats on scoring that knife!


----------



## KO88

childermass said:


> View attachment 137749
> 
> TF passaround knife


I do it like this with chanterelles... 
(300 Toyama dama suji)


----------



## Bear

Just came in today, Migoto white 270, I'm impressed


----------



## uniliang

3 Honyaki working progress…
Yoshikazu Ikeda Sakimaru Tokohiki Blue 360mm
Shiraki Yanagiba 330mm
Tatsuku Ikeda Yanagiba Blue 330mm


----------



## childermass

KO88 said:


> I do it like this with chanterelles...
> (300 Toyama dama suji)
> View attachment 138312


Yes the size of that TF is not really optimal for the task but as it's a passaround knife and I am supposed to try it I decided to not use any other knife for a few weeks which unfortunately includes some pita tasks .


----------



## shinyunggyun

shinyunggyun said:


> My blue #1 family. Mizuno, ikeda, jns, kikumori, miura itadaki


Migoto blue #1 joins the family. The sharpness of this knife is mind-blowing.


----------



## esoo




----------



## DaM0w

Why dirty two knives


----------



## M1k3

Pisstachios


----------



## Pie

Please excuse the tragic state of my kiridashi. Polish on the flat part wasn’t bad tho


----------



## rstcso

Due to our open kitchen design, had to come up with an alternative location and method to store some knives. Here's The Gang hanging out on two wooDsom refrigerator mount, magnetic knife holders.


----------



## Alder26

M1k3 said:


> PisstachiosView attachment 138787




Look at the sweet reprofile on that mercer! What a beater!


----------



## Mikeadunne

toyama 240 k tip today


----------



## chefwp

While I'm making slaw the Frodo the hobbit-hound <Charlie> is canvassing for 2nd breakfast. 
Kagekiyo 240


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Every. Single. Day.






Victorinox Rambler. I use the this thing all the time.


----------



## torbaci

Just in love with this, deer antler handle, nice tactile feeling, smooth operation, locks thightly, got it today and cant let it go from my hand




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KO88

When I need potatos I know where to reach… 
Thisone is special for @nakiriknaifuwaifu


----------



## TSF415

House knives…. My very first j-knife I got from yoshihiro back when they used to run actual auctions on eBay and an Sld Nakiri which is pretty damn good for the price.


----------



## cooktocut

14 lbs of beef cutting to break in the new knife… marinade for jerky tomorrow


----------



## Hockey3081

Hazenberg nakiri


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

cooktocut said:


> 14 lbs of beef cutting to break in the new knife… marinade for jerky tomorrow
> View attachment 139256
> View attachment 139257



It's against the rules of the universe to not explain the knife!


----------



## cooktocut

HumbleHomeCook said:


> It's against the rules of the universe to not explain the knife!


Just, like, playin it cool lol

218 mm “Little Wing” Mosaic Bunka by Salem Straub


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

cooktocut said:


> Just, like, playin it cool lol
> 
> 218 mm “Little Wing” Mosaic Bunka by Salem Straub



Super unique!


----------



## Qapla'

Deleted.


----------



## uniliang

Masamoto blue steel honyaki yanagiba 300mm,
just done polishing it.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Good morning and happy lunchtime, KKF!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Catchsides are the best when it comes to chopping cappuccinos


----------



## Logan A.

My very abusable cleaver







For if for whatever reason I decide to go to town on a bone. Or more realistically a lobster shell. Also great for rock chopping herbs!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Set of cacio-e-pepe:


----------



## adrianopedro

Mazaki Sujihiki


----------



## TSF415




----------



## shinyunggyun

Sakai Kikumori choyo blue #1 yanagiba 300mm. By Y. Tanaka. Sharpened by Morihiro.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Simon Herde Western gyuto in 14c28n:


----------



## cooktocut




----------



## captaincaed

Yoshi oranges


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

captaincaed said:


> Yoshi oranges
> View attachment 139470




What? No pictures of that Bazes Funyaki???


----------



## captaincaed

HumbleHomeCook said:


> What? No pictures of that Bazes Funyaki???


Check the video thread


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

captaincaed said:


> Check the video thread



I sub to your channel on YT. Saw it this morning.


----------



## captaincaed

Uh oh! I'm afraid it's a bit of a bore recently


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

captaincaed said:


> Uh oh! I'm afraid it's a bit of a bore recently



Well, it has 1000 times more content than mine!


----------



## Gruenburger

sadly I didn’t take any pics but I was making a baked ziti with eggplant. was divine.


----------



## Barmoley




----------



## captaincaed

captaincaed said:


> Yoshi oranges
> View attachment 139470


I think I have a beige theme going...


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Barmoley said:


> View attachment 139544


Maybe it's time for a board upgrade! I'm sure your knives will thank you


----------



## Barmoley

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Maybe it's time for a board upgrade! I'm sure your knives will thank you


Nah, I don't think the knives will appreciate any other board more, it's my small hinoki board, the softest I have, just needs to be sanded.


----------



## esoo

Somewhat used bread knife.


----------



## Taz575

Bottom is my moms 50th Anniversary present.





First 2 J Knives that started me down this rabbit hole! Fujiuwara Terayasu Nashiji and Kikuichi Carbon Elite





Tanaka Sekiso 240mm, one of my favorite knives; one of the oldest I still have and use!





Tanaka R2, my favorite thin laserish knife


----------



## daveb

When you gotta show the kids how, gotta use their knife....


----------



## Knivperson

Isasmedjan go-mai 26c3, wrought iron, nickel, 254mm/56mm and flame birch handle, all swedish materials. And of course a soffritto.


----------



## cooktocut

Some lobster mushrooms with an Ashi petty


----------



## chefwp

Takada working zone


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Hinokuni.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Hinokuni. Potatoes.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Xerxes


----------



## mc2442

Beautiful Xerxes, and definitely jealous as I don't think we can get them in the US still. I have a couple of his Christmas offerings from prior years and really love them. I imagine a custom from him is quite a bit beyond.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Xerxes:


----------



## tag98

New to me takeda nas with custom handle, super excited for this guy


----------



## mc2442

Beautiful handle!


----------



## Bico Doce

HSC 3 - 270mm gyuto, 26c3 iron cladding
Just got it today, won the recent raffle. Best $40 I ever spent


----------



## Hockey3081




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Bico Doce said:


> View attachment 140217
> 
> HSC 3 - 270mm gyuto, 26c3 iron cladding
> Just got it today, won the recent raffle. Best $40 I ever spent



That's awesome! Good for you.


----------



## rstcso

Bico Doce said:


> Just got it today, won the recent raffle. Best $40 I ever spent


Congratulations!


----------



## TSF415




----------



## mc2442

What are the dimensions of those?


----------



## M1k3




----------



## cooktocut

WIP - dragon skin blade, timascus end caps, stingray skin handle.


----------



## TSF415

mc2442 said:


> What are the dimensions of those?




Chopp is 215x48ish and DP is 240ish x 50ish I think.


----------



## btbyrd

Salmon tonight.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Me too!


----------



## parbaked

That other Kato guy…




Ironwood handle by Nishiwara-San.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Michael Ziegelböck from Austria:


----------



## parbaked

Tojiro F-828 bread knife…


----------



## uniliang

Finally finished polishing this one…
Tatsuo Ikeda Blue 2 Honyaki Yanagiba 330mm.
Not flawless but good enough for me 
*





*


----------



## Karinkharris

My daily knife pics


----------



## daddy yo yo

Prepping pasta for dinner with my gf‘s grandpa:


























Knife is a K-tip Western gyuto from Austrian maker Michael Ziegelböck.


----------



## MowgFace

parbaked said:


> View attachment 140673
> 
> Tojiro F-828 bread knife…



how do you like it? Been thinking about picking one up so I don’t have to lug around the 270 Tojiro


----------



## parbaked

MowgFace said:


> how do you like it?


It’s a touch short but cuts great!


----------



## tag98

mc2442 said:


> Beautiful handle!


Thank you!


----------



## Star

daddy yo yo said:


> Prepping pasta for dinner with my gf‘s grandpa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knife is a K-tip Western gyuto from Austrian maker Michael Ziegelböck.



How do you find the edge retention and sharpening on this knife? I believe it is O1 steel?


----------



## MrHiggins

I decided to empty the drawer just to see my knives all together.




On the left: Toyama 270, Togashi 240, Shihan 225, Tanaka x Kyuzo 210, Tanaka laser from JNS 210, Fuji petty 210.

Right: Mazaki 180, Mazaki 210, Kyuzo bunka (it started life as a 180 nakiri), Kochi V2 nakiri 180, Hatori honesuke.


----------



## MowgFace

MrHiggins said:


> I decided to empty the drawer just to see my knives all together.
> View attachment 140855
> 
> On the left: Toyama 270, Togashi 240, Shihan 225, Tanaka x Kyuzo 210, Tanaka laser from JNS 210, Fuji petty 210.
> 
> Right: Mazaki 180, Mazaki 210, Kyuzo bunka (it started life as a 180 nakiri), Kochi V2 nakiri 180, Hatori honesuke.



Beautiful Kit!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I was trying to get a video of me cutting these to show off how little they stick but it didn't quite turn out. So, just a picture.






Suncraft Senzo Bunka that I thinned and polished.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

It was time to clear some space on the knife strips. I actually have a saya production team consisting of myself, a fella named Keith Stone, and a Frenchman named Duc Tapé.








_That might just be a US west coast joke..._


----------



## esoo

Fiancee at work on dinner


----------



## Mikeadunne

MrHiggins said:


> I decided to empty the drawer just to see my knives all together.
> View attachment 140855
> 
> On the left: Toyama 270, Togashi 240, Shihan 225, Tanaka x Kyuzo 210, Tanaka laser from JNS 210, Fuji petty 210.
> 
> Right: Mazaki 180, Mazaki 210, Kyuzo bunka (it started life as a 180 nakiri), Kochi V2 nakiri 180, Hatori honesuke.


very nice selection!


----------



## esoo

This was from yesterday's prep by the fiancee. She's called my gyutos the "evil" knives due to their sharpness.


----------



## Pensfan

Not mine, I just received it today on loan from @TM001. This thing is so nice to work with! It is a Sukenari 210 Ginsan and that is literally all I know about it haha

I'm going to run it through it's paces tomorrow evening


----------



## parbaked

Misono 150mm petty


----------



## Qapla'

Deleted.


----------



## brimmergj

Harukaze AS Morado nakiri
Munetoshi Nashiji 210





Munetoshi after cutting hot sausage


----------



## daddy yo yo

Star said:


> How do you find the edge retention and sharpening on this knife? I believe it is O1 steel?


It is Blue (#2?) core in 1.2842 clad. Edge retention is decent, sharpening as expected with Blue steel, no surprise on this end…

I know that neither the maker nor the shape of the whole knife is on anyone‘s radar, but this shape was love at first sight for me. So I contacted Michael and we started discussing a custom. I went to his shop, we discussed final details, I chose the wood (which was probably the most difficult thing to do for me as there were probably 50 pairs of walnut scales in a drawer) and a few weeks later I went to his shop again to pick up my new knife. I love it and it is a keeper!


----------



## parbaked

Perceval 888 with olive wood…


----------



## chefwp

Felt it was time to capture the squad together, recently expanded with a magnet on the refrigerator.


----------



## esoo

Family Portrait


----------



## heldentenor

Those MMs are so, so underrated. I haven't used a Kaiju but I don't know if any other Konosuke cuts as well.


----------



## chefwp

esoo said:


> Family Portrait


What are these beauties?


----------



## Bear

chefwp said:


> What are these beauties?



Kono Fuji's I believe


----------



## esoo

chefwp said:


> What are these beauties?





Bear said:


> Kono Fuji's I believe



Kono MM. Forged by Ms. MorI and sharpened by Myojin. As @heldentenor said, the most underrated Konos around.


----------



## Bear

esoo said:


> Kono MM. Forged by Ms. MorI and sharpened by Myojin. As @heldentenor said, the most underrated Konos around.



Wow, they look very similar, especially the ones with patina.


----------



## esoo

Bear said:


> Wow, they look very similar, especially the ones with patina.



Given that the FM and MM lines are finished by the same sharpener (Myojin), I think that is not that surprising.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Some days when I come home from work, the wife will study my face and then ask, "Need to kill a box?"






She reads me so well.


----------



## parbaked

Soffritto for bolognese…


----------



## parbaked

Basuku cheesecake…




#cakeknife


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> View attachment 142661



That is an awesome picture!


----------



## TSF415

parbaked said:


> Basuku…View attachment 142661



It was you who snagged that deal!!! Good grab


----------



## Alwayzbakin

TSF415 said:


> It was you who snagged that deal!!! Good grab


The knife or the cheesecake


----------



## daddy yo yo

Set of holy sh*t in CPM-3V:


----------



## Barmoley

daddy yo yo said:


> Set of holy sh*t in CPM-3V:



Uwe makes very nice knives out of all sorts of interesting steels. I hope to try one, one of these days, I hear performance is excellent too.


----------



## rstcso

Knivperson said:


> My 3 year old daughter likes "the paw patrol knife" the most.


Your daughter knows her knives. Mine sits on the desk in front of me, just to bring a smile to my face during the day while I "work".


----------



## daddy yo yo

Barmoley said:


> Uwe makes very nice knives out of all sorts of interesting steels. I hope to try one, one of these days, I hear performance is excellent too.


He’s the nutty professor in the most positive sense for me!


----------



## Knivperson

rstcso said:


> Your daughter knows her knives. Mine sits on the desk in front of me, just to bring a smile to my face during the day while I "work".


Your child or your gyuto?


----------



## matchplay18

You have a very interesting inventory. I am intrigued. Thanks for showing us your collection


----------



## rstcso

Knivperson said:


> Your child or your gyuto?


My youngest daughter is 27 and married. I suspect her husband wouldn't appreciate her sitting on my desk all day instead of going to work. Then again, maybe I should ask her. In the meantime, it's paw-party time!


----------



## chefwp

Here is a Yoshikane SKD 210mm hanging with mise en place for chicken burritos and guacamole.


----------



## Mikeadunne

marko 1 - peppers 0


----------



## WiriWiri

My Tanaka trilogy: FM, Tsubaya, Yohei

Never really planned on the FM - I thought I was Tanaka sated - but someone (a star on BST!) was actually willing to send to the UK without grumbling, so forgive me the excess as I scratch a long-held itch

I’m generally loathed to credit these things, but the FM Is uncommonly beautiful. It’s the first knife that I’ve hesitated to use as a result.

Now I’ve added some better photos to the hasty pumpkin number it’ll be put into good use next week…


----------



## parbaked

Prepping a caviar treat for wifey…




TFTFTFTFTFTFTF…


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Man, I shoulda' bought a honesuki _years_ ago! Love this knife! No-longer made Masakane from Bernal.


----------



## TSF415

No cheese is too hard or soft for this one.


----------



## hmh

WiriWiri said:


> My Tanaka trilogy: FM, Tsubaya, Yohei
> 
> Never really planned on the FM - I thought I was Tanaka sated - but someone (a star on BST!) was actually willing to send to the UK without grumbling, so forgive me the excess as I scratch a long-held itch
> 
> I’m generally loathed to credit these things, but the FM Is uncommonly beautiful. It’s the first knife that I’ve hesitated to use as a result.
> 
> Now I’ve added some better photos to the hasty pumpkin number it’ll be put into good use next week…



Which one is the best cutter?


----------



## WiriWiri

hmh said:


> Which one is the best cutter?



Too early to say really - only had the Yohei a few months and I‘ve not felt sufficiently motivated to break the new sheen on the FM quite yet. Something that pretty deserves a bit of an occasion and a proper workload to kick the patina off imo.

I will say that the Tsubaya is more than holding its own at the moment, Cutting with the Yohei is an undeniably lovely experience, but (slightly weirdly) it hasn’t clearly excelled over the Tsubaya in the areas I thought it would. I suspected that the thinner Yohei would hold the cards going through denser product for example, but actually it seems more prone to resistance and cracking on big carrots than the incumbent. Needs more investigation and more rigorous testing really, but it‘s a pleasure using either.

Looking forward to the FM this week!


----------



## KnightKnightForever

chefwp said:


> Felt it was time to capture the squad together, recently expanded with a magnet on the refrigerator.
> View attachment 142391



I really like those circular magnets. My wife would never let me get away with that setup.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

I  my Haburn


----------



## chefwp

KnightKnightForever said:


> I really like those circular magnets. My wife would never let me get away with that setup.


Well if I'm being honest, my wife is neither thrilled with my growing knife kit nor the way I store them, but I think at the end of the day she knows, since I spend so much time in the kitchen and cook about 90% of the dinners, that this is a good battle not to fight and to just let it go. We are lucky to have each other in that respect, we give each other lots of space to explore life on our own terms.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

chefwp said:


> Well if I'm being honest, my wife is neither thrilled with my growing knife kit nor the way I store them, but I think at the end of the day she knows, since I spend so much time in the kitchen and cook about 90% of the dinners, that this is a good battle not to fight and to just let it go. We are lucky to have each other in that respect, we give each other lots of space to explore life on our own terms.



The only way to live


----------



## IsoJ

Isasmedjan twr and omeletrollish


----------



## parbaked




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> View attachment 143494



You can't post a beauty like that without telling what it is!


----------



## MrHiggins

Nice patina on my Y. Tanaka slicing some veg for a ratatouille.


----------



## captaincaed

Good day...


----------



## tostadas

HumbleHomeCook said:


> You can't post a beauty like that without telling what it is!


Looks like a Hiromoto AS with some nice upgrades


----------



## Knivperson

MrHiggins said:


> Nice patina on my Y. Tanaka slicing some veg for a ratatouille.
> 
> View attachment 143496


Which Y. Tanaka is it?


----------



## uniliang

Both 180mm but the kasumi one feels way beefier. Feels very different in hand.


----------



## M1k3

captaincaed said:


> Good day...
> View attachment 143545


Nice Mazaki.


----------



## M1k3

uniliang said:


> Both 180mm but the kasumi one feels way beefier. Feels very different in hand.View attachment 143554
> View attachment 143555


And you too. Nice Mazaki's.


----------



## MrHiggins

Knivperson said:


> Which Y. Tanaka is it?


The tall, thin one from JNS. It's a 210 in White 1. It definitely served its purpose doing all those thin cuts. Super fun knife.


----------



## parbaked

#BbbOooRrrIiiNnnGgg


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

MrHiggins said:


> Nice patina on my Y. Tanaka slicing some veg for a ratatouille.
> 
> View attachment 143496


nice TF petty


----------



## MrHiggins

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> nice TF petty


Good eye!! That knife literally lives on my kitchen island and gets used multiple times a day, from cutting slices of cheese, to lopping the heads off strawberries, to opening mail. It's the only Japanese knife my wife will use, and I plan on giving it to my daughter when she feels ready to use it . 

(For those of you that are curious, it's the 135mm Fu Rin Ka Zan White 2 petty at Japanese Chef Knife. It's made by TF. It's an awesome little blade)


----------



## tag98

Ittetsu x-hammer 270 sujihiki slicing up some tenderloin tonight


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

tag98 said:


> Ittetsu x-hammer 270 sujihiki slicing up some tenderloin tonightView attachment 144209



I have the bunka from that line. Well done knives.


----------



## tag98

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I have the bunka from that line. Well done knives.


Im a big fan of it


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

tag98 said:


> Im a big fan of it



Good guys to deal with as well.


----------



## luuogle

240mm Mazaki kasumi


----------



## Mikeadunne

240 maz ku vs cute baby squash


----------



## Byphy

parbaked said:


> Basuku cheesecake…
> View attachment 142661
> 
> #cakeknife


Yooooo your cheesecake looks perfect! 10x better than mine!


----------



## uniliang

Just done re-polished my Tatsuo Ikeda Honyaki Fuguhiki.


----------



## captaincaed

Yowza


----------



## luuogle

Nice polish.


----------



## luuogle




----------



## parbaked

Byphy said:


> Yooooo your cheesecake looks perfect! 10x better than mine!


Not…if I had your skills, wifey wouldn’t have to walk to Nightbird and wait in line to get her fix! 
I should have fed some to the Predator…



#WAPbeatsBasuku


----------



## hendrix

A bunka that tomato skins fear from Isasmedjan. Just did a touch up: Cho 800 -> Ouka 3000 -> Yaginoshima suita


----------



## TSF415

I’ve started to pull out knives I might sale but then I use them and become instantly attached to them again.


----------



## FishmanDE

luuogle said:


> View attachment 144216
> 
> 240mm Mazaki kasumi



All these Maz posts are getting me hot and bothered!


----------



## KnightKnightForever

parbaked said:


> View attachment 143494


what are you?


----------



## esoo

Slight delay in posting, but new saya day...


----------



## daniel_il

esoo said:


> Slight delay in posting, but new saya day...
> View attachment 144825



mazal tov! is this a saya for your 270MM?


----------



## esoo

daniel_il said:


> mazal tov! is this a saya for your 270MM?



It is


----------



## tag98

New knife day with an AS takeda petty and a pic of the collection because why not


----------



## GorillaGrunt

TSF415 said:


> View attachment 144702
> 
> 
> I’ve started to pull out knives I might sale but then I use them and become instantly attached to them again.


Omg I do this all the time.


----------



## rocketman

Custom knife 177mm.


----------



## rocketman

Another custom 228


----------



## rocketman

Last for today 228


----------



## rocketman

Maybe someday I will get the posting of photos correct... Don't count on it, as I am digitally handicapped.

Bill


----------



## btbyrd

Souvlaki tonight. Anryu 240 and Saji ironwood petty. Stainless Kuhn Rikon peeler.


----------



## Hockey3081




----------



## parbaked

Making sweet potato purée with my little LaSeur…


----------



## Bear

Two Butts ready for some Italian sausages.


----------



## WiriWiri

Bear said:


> Two Butts ready for some Italian sausages.



The daily innuendo thread is over there buddy, sheesh


----------



## chefwp

*Cleaver Project Update*
OOTB last week it was rough all over and almost as dull as the credit card I used to pay for it. Hit it on all surfaces and edges with a progression of 1500> 2000> 2500> 3000> 5000> and finally 7000 sandpaper, oiled up the handle, then worked it on my Shapton 1000 and 5000 stones, and finally to the leather strop for a few strokes <the cleaver, not the credit card!!>. Now it is both shiny, sharp, and smooth to the touch. It passed the paper test, but really as Charlie Brown used to say, "ashes to ashes, dust to dust, the proof of the pudding, is under the crust," so I wasn't gonna be satisfied until I juli'd an onion. I am happy. I don't think this will be my favorite cutter anytime soon, but I can see the attraction. I'll keep reaching for it from time to time to build a better feeling using it and we'll see how it goes, it is a pretty cool tool. Bonus: I have an onion caramelizing on the range which I am confident I will find a delicious use for tonight.


----------



## chefwp

chefwp said:


> Bonus: I have an onion caramelizing on the range which I am confident I will find a delicious use for tonight.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Akifusa AS 180mm gyuto from Epic Edge. Love it!


----------



## tostadas

Today felt like a 180 kind of day. TF, Myojin, Munetoshi


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

tostadas said:


> Today felt like a 180 kind of day. TF, Myojin, Munetoshi



EDIT: Never mind, now I see. Nice.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## Taz575

Messed (literally!) around with some home made carbon fiber on a white #1 san mai 180mm funayuki


----------



## daddy yo yo

Set of Busiate al pomodoro & Kamon:


----------



## esoo

After its inaugural prep


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The current starting line up:







- Masakane SK Honesuki
- MAC Pro 125mm Petty
- Suncraft Senzo Black VG10 165mm Bunka
- Tsunehisa Ginsan 165mm Nakiri
- Akifusa 180mm AS/SS-Clad Gyuto
- Tsunehisa Ginsan 210mm Gyuto


----------



## esoo




----------



## Receiver52




----------



## Receiver52

The most used right now.

Takeda AS Classic
Y Tanaka B1
Takeda AS Classic
Denka
Jiro
Wat Special W2
Willison Custom Honesuki


----------



## daddy yo yo

Morihei.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Receiver52 said:


> View attachment 146452



Sweet line up! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Receiver52

Presently on the bench.

Y Tanaka W1
Raquin
Konosuke FM W1
Munetoshi Honyaki W2
Y Tanaka Damascus B1
Wat Suji
Willison Custom


----------



## Mikeadunne

Receiver52 said:


> Presently on the bench.
> 
> Y Tanaka W1
> Raquin
> Konosuke FM W1
> Munetoshi Honyaki W2
> Y Tanaka Damascus B1
> Wat Suji
> Willison Custom
> 
> View attachment 146461


solid


----------



## hien

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jovidah

Wrong thread; that belongs in 'Daily sword pics'.


----------



## Taz575

Did someone say swords??


----------



## WiriWiri

Current strip of most used carbons (TF and Maz recently relegated). 







Takeda, Tanaka (Tsubaya), Tanaka (Yohei), Tanaka (FM), Tiro*, Tanaka (JNS)

*Ok,Jiro then. But that buggered up the ’t‘ thing. Should have kept the TF out


----------



## Matt Jacobs

My current knife rack
Nordquist designs s grind
Mazaki Nakiri
Yoshikane gyuto burnt handle
Shiro Kamo with Sugi handle
Doghouse forge bunka
DCB custom gyuto


----------



## TSF415




----------



## chefwp

It's been a while since I used this one for more than a minute, Kagekiyo 210mm helped with the sardine salad mise en place. I forget what a great little knife this is. That's part of the problem, I often reach for something larger.


----------



## KO88

Current line up:


----------



## Pie

Mazaki’s distal taper/grind + ill advised, obsessive thinnings. I believe it may finally be thin enough. Maybe too thin. And yes, it’s bent


----------



## refcast

Pie said:


> I believe it may finally be thin enough. Maybe too thin. And yes, it’s bent



That's the tip right. If that's a choil shot of a cleaver, that is really hard to do.


----------



## Pie

Definitely the tip. 240 migaki gyuto


----------



## refcast

I've gotten like 2-3 times as thick then stopped


----------



## Knivperson

My beloved KS style gyuto by @Isasmedjan


----------



## uniliang

Almost done re-polished this used T. Ikeda yanagiba 300mm. 

Engraving: 堺一文字忠國作
Sakai Ichimonji Tadakuni Made


----------



## Taz575

Think they are thin enough?


----------



## daddy yo yo

@The Edge used for Okonomiyaki:


----------



## demcav

I bought this "Gyuhiki" from Carter about 15 years ago. The edge (heel to tip) is 320mm and heel to spine is 50mm. What was I thinking? 












And next to a 215mm x 46mm Carter funayuki for a bit of perspective.


----------



## parbaked

Perceval 888 after a croque madame and some shishito peppers…


----------



## PtownPhil

AS Hakata by Matsumi Hinoura. 180mm.


----------



## toast

PtownPhil said:


> AS Hakata by Matsumi Hinoura. 180mm.



That’s quite the upswept profile! Very cool


----------



## binsed

My humble collection so far…


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

binsed said:


> My humble collection so far…View attachment 147764



The rule is, you have to tell us what they are. That way us other noobs know what we're drooling over!


----------



## binsed

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The rule is, you have to tell us what they are. That way us other noobs know what we're drooling over!


Ah of course, how could I forget.
Yoshi SKD 210, changed the ho wood d handle with a nicer octo ebony horn
Wakui white 2 210
Wakui blue 2 210
Hitohira Gorobei Rikichi white 2 240

The two wakui I feel are a bit redundant, but the blue 2 is heftier and also iron clad so the white 2 is actually put away for now. The hitohira I think is a new line, not sure who the two smith/sharpener are, but steel/cladding is quite reactive, I like the height, grind is slightly convex. Overall happy for what I could get within my self-imposed budget.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Denty KU Western Chef‘s from @KAMON Knives:


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The rule is, you have to tell us what they are. That way us other noobs know what we're drooling over!


If unsure, Mazaki.


----------



## toast

daddy yo yo said:


> Denty KU Western Chef‘s from @KAMON Knives:



That knife is silly beautiful


----------



## Bear

Sakai Kikumori 'So-Ten' 240


----------



## Mikeadunne

Bear said:


> Sakai Kikumori 'So-Ten' 240


How are you liking this??


----------



## Bear

Mikeadunne said:


> How are you liking this??



After opening the box and looking at the distal taper I really didn't expect too much, I've never seen a grind quite like it, it's almost thinner at the heel than the tip. Out of box edge was probably 5 out of ten and I didn't think the tip would go though anything dense, I was wrong, even with a crappy edge it cruised through everything I put in front of it with good food release. The handle is on the small size but it balances well, at 220g. it fits me perfect. 

Take all this with a grain of salt, it still has it's new knife smell.


----------



## parbaked

Konosuke GS+ And shrimp toast…


----------



## tostadas

Munetoshi butcher putting in some work trimming a couple tri tips, and then quietly hiding in the back


----------



## Jovidah

parbaked said:


> Konosuke GS+ And shrimp toast…
> View attachment 148498


Green shrimp? How many weeks have those sandwiches been forgotten on that board?


----------



## IsoJ

Sanding


----------



## daddy yo yo

IsoJ said:


> Sanding
> 
> View attachment 148608


Will you show us the final result?


----------



## schutzen-jager

Herder stag handled hunting knife from estate sale last week -


----------



## cawilson6072

I was able to get in on Bernal's _Knife of the Week_ Deal on Daniel Hilgenberg's (Silverthorn) 6" O1 Carbon Steel Boning Knife with Green G10 Handle. Bonus - the local fishmonger (George's Seafood in Norfolk, VA) had some beautiful Tautog in this afternoon to take the new knife for a drive! The Silverthorn performed filleting, cheeking, and skinning all deftly with the OOTB edge (only limited by my skill with this fish).


----------



## daddy yo yo

Here‘s a Xerxes of mine as well as a Shig:


----------



## Knivperson

How the hell does one get a Xerxes?


----------



## Bear

Hitohira [email protected] Ku Dammy


----------



## PtownPhil




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I say it often, but if you're on the fence about getting a honesuki, I would really encourage you to give one a try. Raw or cooked, they handle the work. One of the best knife decisions I've made in a long time.






Masakane.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Here’s my first knife from @KAMON Knives, a ~250 gyuto with stabilized black maple burl from burlsource and torpedo end caps in puddle iron collected from Vienna Museum of Science and Technology:











I received this knife from Ben in February 2020 and it started my love for Kamon knives!


----------



## Knivperson

Moritaka ishime honesuki, oak burl handle


----------



## parbaked

Mirror polished YXR7 with DLC coating by Rockstead…


----------



## IsoJ

Dicktato with handle


----------



## daddy yo yo

Love to be outside:


----------



## WiriWiri

A slightly less than glamorous one today, albeit for a particular purpose, My beater/home defence tool - a half kilo worth of wedgie Fujiwara FKM western deba.







Let’s just say I‘m slightly regretting the ‘growing a giant pumpkin’ wheeze this year, as the novelty of scooping seeds out elbow deep has distinctly worn out. Puzzled cat pictured for scale


----------



## esoo

There are knives in this pic. 




(For those that don't know, that's Tosho on the left)


----------



## timebard

Munetoshi petty sporting a new forced patina with a vinegar/coffee mix. The heel came out kinda brown and blotchy, I think because it wasn't fully immersed in the liquid, but I'm hopeful it'll tone down the reactivity and give me an excuse to pull this guy out more often.


----------



## tostadas

timebard said:


> Munetoshi petty sporting a new forced patina with a vinegar/coffee mix. The heel came out kinda brown and blotchy, I think because it wasn't fully immersed in the liquid, but I'm hopeful it'll tone down the reactivity and give me an excuse to pull this guy out more often.
> 
> View attachment 149542
> 
> View attachment 149543


Cool, how long did you leave it in for?


----------



## ModRQC

timebard said:


> Munetoshi petty sporting a new forced patina with a vinegar/coffee mix. The heel came out kinda brown and blotchy, I think because it wasn't fully immersed in the liquid, but I'm hopeful it'll tone down the reactivity and give me an excuse to pull this guy out more often.
> 
> View attachment 149542
> 
> View attachment 149543



The steel areas just over the etching liquid surface get hell because some of the liquid is displaced there in putting the knife into solution to settle back down with the touched areas never immersed again. For longer etchings, the "acidic moisture" emanating from the etching solution will intensify/expand the phenomenon. Best is to use plastic wrap to encase the ferrule and tang insert area as best as possible, with a bit of painter's tape to keep it tight, and immersing as close to the ferrule as you'll see fit. Or removing the handle entirely I guess, but in keeping things uncomplicated...

Now can I ask you: is there any meaningful aspect in your use that doesn't have you regretting buying an iron-clad petty? Not disrespectful, I looked at tons of them because they often also come with a higher heel and more substantial weight, but I could never pull the trigger on any because of the simple fact that they ought to be a PITA for the usual use of petties...


----------



## Jovidah

If you're someone who mostly uses petties for meat work like me then it doesn't really matter since it'll just turn a nice shade of blue. I can imagine for others here it might also not matter simply because they have many options to choose from anyway including stainless. 

At the same time I can see why stainless clad became more dominant in the last couple of years. With monosteels and stainless clad I honestly never even bothered to wipe during prep and always got away with that. Then I got my first iron clad and almost saw it rust in front of my eyes....


----------



## henkle

My humble "on a teacher's salary" home cook rotation.

Kiya 140mm V2 petty
Makoto Kurosaki 180mm R2 bunka
Shiro Kamo 170mm AS nakiri
Wakui 210mm W#2 gyuto
Akira-Saku 240mm B#2 sujihiki

Not works of art like some of the knives above, but good cutters all.


----------



## marc4pt0

marko Tsourkan after a quick polish up on both blade and handle. The western hybrid is a thing of comfort and beauty.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

henkle said:


> View attachment 149575
> 
> My humble "on a teacher's salary" home cook rotation.
> 
> Kiya 140mm V2 petty
> Makoto Kurosaki 180mm R2 bunka
> Shiro Kamo 170mm AS nakiri
> Wakui 210mm W#2 gyuto
> Akira-Saku 240mm B#2 sujihiki
> 
> Not works of art like some of the knives above, but good cutters all.



Very nice. A Makoto Kurosaki bunka is very high on my list for my next knife. Can I ask your thoughts of it?


----------



## daddy yo yo

2 knives I have been using the past few days: gyuto from Jean José Tritz (handle in Koa from burlsource) and suji from Luis Ermert:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

daddy yo yo said:


> 2 knives I have been using the past few days: gyuto from Jean José Tritz (handle in Koa from burlsource) and suji from Luis Ermert:



That suji is freakin' sexy!


----------



## tag98

Getting some veg diced up for vodka sauce


----------



## daddy yo yo

For all those participating in the mass drop from @KAMON Knives , here’s a little smth to make you even more impatient:


----------



## Delat

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Very nice. A Makoto Kurosaki bunka is very high on my list for my next knife. Can I ask your thoughts of it?



There's one for a good price on BST. I'd jump on it if I hadn't just bought a Shibata bunka.






WTS - Hauscarl’s “just had a baby” sale pt 7 - makoto bunka


Makoto bunka sg2. Bought for the wife, she doesn’t really seem to care, still wants me to do all of the veggie prep lol $180 CONUS




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Delat said:


> There's one for a good price on BST. I'd jump on it if I hadn't just bought a Shibata bunka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTS - Hauscarl’s “just had a baby” sale pt 7 - makoto bunka
> 
> 
> Makoto bunka sg2. Bought for the wife, she doesn’t really seem to care, still wants me to do all of the veggie prep lol $180 CONUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com



Thank you. I saw that but I'll probably wait until after the new year before I get myself another knife. Got too many granddaughter presents to buy!!!


----------



## Cliff

Leeks, for potato/leek soup, with Kaeru 240


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Akifusa AS 180mm gyuto.


----------



## brimmergj

Kisuke blue 1 240 for veggies
Fujin AS 210 for stew beef


----------



## Pie

Togashi yanagiba 300mm in white #1, tachi finish vs sizeable piece of salmon. Pro tip: if you don’t know what you’re doing, don’t cut through the skin. Turns out the scales come off and get everywhere.


----------



## Bear

Shi-Han A2 265 ready for a quick batch of chili.


----------



## Hockey3081

Hefty boi (for my standards) integral Mert Tansu


----------



## PtownPhil

Tim Rowland 300mm Suji.


----------



## birdsfan

Autumn has set in, and I am selling a few gallons of soup a day. Split pea today. I don't like it, I don't know what people see in it, but my Heiji KU SS tears through the veg like a Robot Coupe....


----------



## Reptyle

My favorite bacon knife.


----------



## rstcso

Reptyle said:


> My favorite bacon knife.


I don't need an excuse to cook more bacon, but if I did, that'd do it!


----------



## esoo




----------



## toast

Reptyle said:


> My favorite bacon knife.



I didn't know I needed a bacon knife until now. That's a stunner.


----------



## Campbell




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Suncraft.


----------



## tostadas

My new Kaeru stainless beater from BST. Removed the existing finish along with stock sandblasting. Resanded, put on a quick kasumi and added a new handle.


----------



## Knivperson




----------



## RockyBasel




----------



## Knivperson

RockyBasel said:


> View attachment 150709


God, what is that thing. Godly


----------



## RockyBasel

Knivperson said:


> God, what is that thing. Godly


Wrought iron clad 1.2562 - made in Aus by metal monkey - should be getting it next week - he sent me a preview


----------



## mc2442

RockyBasel said:


> Wrought iron clad 1.2562 - made in Aus by metal monkey - should be getting it next week - he sent me a preview



I agree with @Knivperson in that it is a great looking knife! I assume it was custom, what kind of wait is his list, or is it closed?


----------



## RockyBasel

Semi-custom is how he would s describe it - he is taking orders right now - fantastic to work with. Check out his IG


----------



## Knivperson

RockyBasel said:


> Wrought iron clad 1.2562 - made in Aus by metal monkey - should be getting it next week - he sent me a preview


Just love wrought. Will be getting another one myself on tuesday. Looks like it has a nickel foil as well?


----------



## adrianopedro




----------



## RockyBasel

Knivperson said:


> Just love wrought. Will be getting another one myself on tuesday. Looks like it has a nickel foil as well?


Yes it does


----------



## Bico Doce

henkle said:


> View attachment 149575
> 
> My humble "on a teacher's salary" home cook rotation.
> 
> Kiya 140mm V2 petty
> Makoto Kurosaki 180mm R2 bunka
> Shiro Kamo 170mm AS nakiri
> Wakui 210mm W#2 gyuto
> Akira-Saku 240mm B#2 sujihiki
> 
> Not works of art like some of the knives above, but good cutters all.


This strikes me as incredibly well curated and intentional collection. Well done putting together a killer line up


----------



## Bico Doce

Pie said:


> View attachment 150169
> 
> Togashi yanagiba 300mm in white #1, tachi finish vs sizeable piece of salmon. Pro tip: if you don’t know what you’re doing, don’t cut through the skin. Turns out the scales come off and get everywhere.


Were the scales left on intentionally by the fish monger/store? I’ve found that it is a pain to de-scale once the fish is filleted


----------



## RockyBasel

Bico Doce said:


> This strikes me as incredibly well curated and intentional collection. Well done putting together a killer line up


Ditto - perfect line-up


----------



## esoo

About to carmelize some onions


----------



## TSF415

esoo said:


> About to carmelize some onions
> View attachment 150861


How is the edge holding up?


----------



## esoo

TSF415 said:


> How is the edge holding up?



So far so good, although this is only prep number 2.


----------



## Pie

Bico Doce said:


> Were the scales left on intentionally by the fish monger/store? I’ve found that it is a pain to de-scale once the fish is filleted


It came with the skin and the scales on, usually I just remove the skin but was having a bit of a time with the curved fillet so I decided to slice the thinner part off. Probably should use a smaller knife to take the skin off. Excuse for deba purchase


----------



## timebard

tostadas said:


> Cool, how long did you leave it in for?



About 15 minutes x 3 sessions.



ModRQC said:


> The steel areas just over the etching liquid surface get hell because some of the liquid is displaced there in putting the knife into solution to settle back down with the touched areas never immersed again. For longer etchings, the "acidic moisture" emanating from the etching solution will intensify/expand the phenomenon. Best is to use plastic wrap to encase the ferrule and tang insert area as best as possible, with a bit of painter's tape to keep it tight, and immersing as close to the ferrule as you'll see fit. Or removing the handle entirely I guess, but in keeping things uncomplicated...
> 
> Now can I ask you: is there any meaningful aspect in your use that doesn't have you regretting buying an iron-clad petty? Not disrespectful, I looked at tons of them because they often also come with a higher heel and more substantial weight, but I could never pull the trigger on any because of the simple fact that they ought to be a PITA for the usual use of petties...



Hah, fair question. I purchased it a) because Munetoshi gets a lot of praise for HT here and it showed up for a good price on BST, and b) intending to use it as a small board knife for quick prep and to practice thinning, refinishing etc. On those terms, I got my money's worth, so no regrets.

Buuuuut... for 'normal' petty use cases like citrus, garlic, trimming, or just as a knockaround small knife you don't have to think about, yeah, ironclad is dumb, don't do it. I use a S. Tanaka ginsan 150 as my 'real' petty and it sees more use for sure.


----------



## D-Yager

Couple of new Santoku's . Generic stainless blades, 440C equivalent. Green one's got stabilized, spalted, red alder handle. Other is bay laurel burl, also stabilized. Love that wood!


----------



## ModRQC

timebard said:


> About 15 minutes x 3 sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, fair question. I purchased it a) because Munetoshi gets a lot of praise for HT here and it showed up for a good price on BST, and b) intending to use it as a small board knife for quick prep and to practice thinning, refinishing etc. On those terms, I got my money's worth, so no regrets.
> 
> Buuuuut... for 'normal' petty use cases like citrus, garlic, trimming, or just as a knockaround small knife you don't have to think about, yeah, ironclad is dumb, don't do it. I use a S. Tanaka ginsan 150 as my 'real' petty and it sees more use for sure.



Man it was my dream petty (the S. Tanaka Ginsan) and I just happened to finally land one last week after months of fruitless Cook's Edge stalking. It's not here yet, but I really look forward to it. It's so funny you'd happen to answer my question about IC petty and give THAT one as your main. Thanks really!


----------



## Fuqoth

ian said:


> View attachment 126548
> 
> 
> Current users, as seen on display by all the prospective buyers who walked through our house this weekend.


Second in from the left is?


----------



## Sdo

timebard said:


> About 15 minutes x 3 sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, fair question. I purchased it a) because Munetoshi gets a lot of praise for HT here and it showed up for a good price on BST, and b) intending to use it as a small board knife for quick prep and to practice thinning, refinishing etc. On those terms, I got my money's worth, so no regrets.
> 
> Buuuuut... for 'normal' petty use cases like citrus, garlic, trimming, or just as a knockaround small knife you don't have to think about, yeah, ironclad is dumb, don't do it. I use a S. Tanaka ginsan 150 as my 'real' petty and it sees more use for sure.


Hi have a Munetoshi petty and I use it for everything - trimming, garlic, apples, shallots, whatever. Never got rust and holds a great patina.

Cheers!


----------



## ian

Fuqoth said:


> Second in from the left is?



It’s a Masahiro VC 270 suji


----------



## Rainmaker

Monster deba! 

Yoshimitsu white #2 iron clad deba, 470g


----------



## Martyn

Rainmaker said:


> View attachment 150954
> View attachment 150955
> View attachment 150956
> View attachment 150957
> View attachment 150958
> View attachment 150959
> 
> Monster deba!
> 
> Yoshimitsu white #2 iron clad deba, 470g


since we are talking about monster debas - 
here is my Masamoto deba, 270mm


----------



## ModRQC

God man are you filleting whales daily?


----------



## Martyn

ModRQC said:


> God man are you filleting whales daily?


too small for whales but useful as a machete, or axe lol
seriously though, when I am too lazy to reach for the yanagi this thing serves the purpose as well


----------



## daddy yo yo

Here’s the 2 different profiles from @KAMON Knives, gyuto on the left, chef‘s on the right:


----------



## Apocalypse

With this I'm so close to wrapping up my plans on my ideal mini collection!

300 Shigefusa Kitaeji Yanagiba (going to grab some good fish today or tomorrow to put her to work)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

It's been about 15min's since I mentioned I love having a honesuki so that means I'm about 12min's over due.  






Masakane.


----------



## PtownPhil

Kitoaka B2 Usuba


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@PtownPhil 

That's a really angular nakiri. Very cool.


----------



## PtownPhil

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That's a really angular nakiri. Very cool.


Single bevel. Thank you.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

PtownPhil said:


> Single bevel. Thank you.



Ah, ya I see that now. Very nice.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

PtownPhil said:


> Single bevel. Thank you.



Oh and you freaking said usuba right off...  

I should look at the letters more instead of just the pictures.


----------



## Martyn

Masamoto 270 yanagi vs beef brisket -


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Office breakfast.






That's a blueberry vanilla goat cheese.

Spyderco Chaparral.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Chef‘s from @KAMON Knives :


----------



## captaincaed

You're making me excited for the massdrop....


----------



## ModRQC

Received this little one today from Adam @ Cook's Edge:

(... @timebard ...)






No trouble slicing paper, but struggled a bit in a standing fold push cut test (slice above). Really not bad though.

I was amused when I got S. Tanaka VG-10 Dammy in the very same box (with a generic sticker on top) than his Aogami Migaki, but with a ferrule cutout in the cardboard liner where the Aogami didn't. Even more amused today to see that the Ginsan Nashiji, which is the cheapest line, comes with a much more luxurious looking box (engraved on top) WITH felt liner and a ferrule cutout. Sort of defying logic, but it's just a box.  

Had also ordered a Cerax 320, but they messed up and sent me a 1000 grits. When I said I was ready to keep it at the price paid for the 320 and to send me a payment order for another 320 with free shipping because I still wanted the 320, he sent me one instead of the Cerax 1000 with a *30% off *and free shipping, amounting to a much lower price than the Cerax 320.

I love when vendors make errors! I wanted to try Cerax 1000 one of these days, but pushed it back because I don't need another med stone. I guess Fate really wanted me to try one.


----------



## timebard

ModRQC said:


> Received this little one today from Adam @ Cook's Edge:
> 
> (... @timebard ...)
> 
> View attachment 151199
> 
> 
> No trouble slicing paper, but struggled a bit in a standing fold push cut test (slice above). Really not bad though.
> 
> I was amused when I got S. Tanaka VG-10 Dammy in the very same box (with a generic sticker on top) than his Aogami Migaki, but with a ferrule cutout in the cardboard liner where the Aogami didn't. Even more amused today to see that the Ginsan Nashiji, which is the cheapest line, comes with a much more luxurious looking box (engraved on top) WITH felt liner and a ferrule cutout. Sort of defying logic, but it's just a box.
> 
> Had also ordered a Cerax 320, but they messed up and sent me a 1000 grits. When I said I was ready to keep it at the price paid for the 320 and to send me a payment order for another 320 with free shipping because I still wanted the 320, he sent me one instead of the Cerax 1000 with a *30% off *and free shipping, amounting to a much lower price than the Cerax 320.
> 
> I love when vendors make errors! I wanted to try Cerax 1000 one of these days, but pushed it back because I don't need another med stone. I guess Fate really wanted me to try one.



Nice looking handle on that. Wenge?


----------



## ModRQC

timebard said:


> Nice looking handle on that. Wenge?



Yeap the « original » wenge when vendors don’t use custom. That of my VG-10 sucks but both this one and the Aogami one are super nice.


----------



## Knivperson

Martyn said:


> Masamoto 270 yanagi vs beef brisket -
> View attachment 151108


So yanagis can cut beef! Any down sides compared to a suji?


----------



## M1k3

Knivperson said:


> So yanagis can cut beef! Any down sides compared to a suji?


They can cut pretty much anything. My old Head Chef used his as a Chef Knife


----------



## henkle

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Very nice. A Makoto Kurosaki bunka is very high on my list for my next knife. Can I ask your thoughts of it?


Love the Makoto. Great fit and finish. Great steel. Very light and the handle color is quite attractive I think. Would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Martyn

Knivperson said:


> So yanagis can cut beef! Any down sides compared to a suji?


@M1k3 is right - it can cut pretty much everything. But I use it for slicing proteins mostly. Sharper and less resistance due to the profile. Just remember not to hit the board too hard - they are more delicate.


----------



## Martyn

Unshu Yukimitsu 170 white 1 vs veggies -


----------



## daddy yo yo

K-tip gyuto from Martin Huber from Austria/EU:






Pumpkin soup with pumpkin seed oil:


----------



## toast

daddy yo yo said:


> K-tip gyuto from Martín Huber from Austria/EU:



That is a refreshingly subtle k-tip. I need to check out more of Huber's work.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Newest addition from German maker suntravel:


----------



## Knivperson

daddy yo yo said:


> Newest addition from German maker suntravel:


Very special knife! Beautiful veggies, btw!


----------



## Knivperson

The handle... it's coloured pencils?


----------



## Jaeger

daddy yo yo said:


> Newest addition from German maker suntravel:


Very special work from Uwe 
Nice


----------



## daddy yo yo

My gf likes the new knife, too:


----------



## Rainman890

Used my new Lillian Nordanskog suji for doing some sashimi at home.. it cuts so nice! Longest I've ever used (28cm), and the length is super nice!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Red-Thai-Curry. Knife used is a K-tip Western gyuto from Austrian maker Michael Ziegelböck:


----------



## esoo

Using a petty just because...


----------



## adrianopedro

Bryan Raquin BK


----------



## adrianopedro

Togashi Kiritsuke


----------



## Knivperson

adrianopedro said:


> Bryan Raquin BK
> 
> View attachment 151862
> 
> 
> View attachment 151863


There's something lewd about that shape, can't help it.


----------



## schutzen-jager

bought at estate sale Korean war veteran yesterday , thought it to be a cut down with usable original grips - [ marked Kutmaster - Utica , NY USA ] - research showed it to be produced by Kutmaster from left over bayonet parts when war time contract ended - sold commercially as hunting , fighting knives - some had the machining for latch + groove for attachment some did not -


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Tuning up some "gents folders" that will be seeing more carry for a while.






- lionSTEEL Gitano

- Chambriard Compact

- Case Mini Copperlock


----------



## ModRQC

Just happy with the trio...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ModRQC said:


> Just happy with the trio...
> 
> View attachment 152022
> View attachment 152023
> View attachment 152024
> View attachment 152025



Come on now... You have to identify them!


----------



## tostadas

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Come on now... You have to identify them!


Looks like 3 flavors of tanakas


----------



## ModRQC

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Come on now... You have to identify them!




Oh no... I'm stucked there... it has something to do with... Shegivesme Tanwhitelines... or something. I may be mixing up with all the porn.


----------



## ModRQC

tostadas said:


> Looks like 3 flavors of tanakas



Pretty sure he knows that... but thanks for clarifying mine mind.


----------



## ModRQC

Now going back to looking at three flavors of tanwhitelines...


----------



## schutzen-jager

from estate sale yesterday - marked [ Italy inox ]


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The Akifusa 180mm again cuz, well, it's pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## Barmoley

Z-wear gang by exceedingly talented and just an overall nice guy Harbeer.


----------



## uniliang

Used Ashi Blue Steel Honyaki Fugubiki I will be polishing soon.


----------



## chefwp

With the state of the whirl, I've got the blues!





Kagekiyo 240
Kagekiyo 210
Takada 180
Hitohira Tanaka x Kyuzo 180
all Blue #1


----------



## daddy yo yo

If you are lucky to get one of these @KAMON Knives serial knives for a normal price (and NOT such fantasy rip-off prices as seen on BST recently) you can be very happy:


----------



## Jovidah

Can't you just hoard toilet paper like a normal person? Stop hoarding all the Kamon knives!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Jovidah said:


> Can't you just hoard toilet paper like a normal person? Stop hoarding all the Kamon knives!


I still believe that the KAMON knives are more helpful when the Zombie apocalypse gets going. We‘re pretty close in Austria!


----------



## Barmoley

Perfectly sized for thinly slicing an apple......






Matus honyaki in 1.2442


----------



## Bear

Getting ready for a batch of meatball soup






ASHI HAMONO


----------



## daddy yo yo

Another one from @KAMON Knives :


----------



## brimmergj

Munetoshi for some lunch salads for the Mrs.


----------



## PtownPhil

Sukenari Saturday.


----------



## Dzbiq

PtownPhil said:


> Sukenari Saturday.
> View attachment 152766



Since you have both of them, which one feels better, holds the edge longer? Have you tried YXR7 line? (HAP40 with blond horn looks stunning)


----------



## Gruenburger




----------



## PtownPhil

Dzbiq said:


> Since you have both of them, which one feels better, holds the edge longer? Have you tried YXR7 line? (HAP40 with blond horn looks stunning)


Actually just got the ZDP. The Hap40 is really good for roasts and boneless meats. Haven't had to reshapen.


----------



## Bear

Isasmedjan


----------



## luuogle

Pulled out the Halcyon to do some maintenance.


----------



## Hockey3081

daddy yo yo said:


> If you are lucky to get one of these @KAMON Knives serial knives for a normal price (and NOT such fantasy rip-off prices as seen on BST recently) you can be very happy:



If you can muster up the courage to sell it, I will give you *$1050 “Global Shipment is INCLUDED”*


----------



## daddy yo yo

Hockey3081 said:


> If you can muster up the courage to sell it, I will give you *$1050 “Global Shipment is INCLUDED”*


Thank you very much for the offer but I am afraid that this is not enough…


----------



## Knivperson

Gruenburger said:


> View attachment 152804


Id love to see that one in action if you are willing to put up a video. Very nice knife


----------



## PtownPhil

Shibata Sunday.


----------



## PtownPhil

Chinese Kiwi, even has my fav, a nakiri.


----------



## ModRQC

Actual lineup... minus the Victo bunch:






I was recently saying that custom makers usually had their handles down more properly than the bulk of J-knives. Look at the size of Harbeer's Bog Oak and Shi.Han's Mora! In my Wakui review I was saying I preferred the pattern of the Wakui's ebony, but that the knife would have been way sexier with KnS ebony elongated, tapering shape. I'm not so sure anymore - under this light the grain of KnS ebony is neat. I'm quite sure that the shape is whole lot deal better though! 

And I've so often crossed ill talk about S. Tanaka wenge handle, but really here, if not for the majestic custom makers handles, or at least the KnS ebony handle, then S. Tanaka wenge is single handedly crushing all of the others. Now more than ever affirmed in all my S. Tanaka reviews: that's quite a knife you get for the price. I must admit however than the Walnut/Pakka on S. Tanaka VG-10 is quite too bulky for length - something noted in my initial review. Here it doesn't look half bad because I recently carried work on it, but man the shape is terrible! Wakui's shape is really not a favorite of mine neither, but at least it's a tad longer and a tad less bulky.





_Harbeer's Bog Oak vs. Kns Ebony vs. Wakui Ebony_






_The central argument: my beloved TF Yo-Notch-Forward (balance that is), S. Tanaka A#2 wenge, Shi.Han's Mora..._






_... and yeah, S. Tanaka Walnut/Pakka... fully highlighting Shi.Han's Mora and S. Tanaka Wenge! The little one is Plywood - who cares?_


----------



## tostadas

ModRQC said:


> Actual lineup... minus the Victo bunch:
> 
> View attachment 153001
> 
> 
> I was recently saying that custom makers usually had their handles down more properly than the bulk of J-knives. Look at the size of Harbeer's Bog Oak and Shi.Han's Mora! In my Wakui review I was saying I preferred the pattern of the Wakui's ebony, but that the knife would have been way sexier with KnS ebony elongated, tapering shape. I'm not so sure anymore - under this light the grain of KnS ebony is neat. I'm quite sure that the shape is whole lot deal better though!
> 
> And I've so often crossed ill talk about S. Tanaka wenge handle, but really here, if not for the majestic custom makers handles, or at least the KnS ebony handle, then S. Tanaka wenge is single handedly crushing all of the others. Now more than ever affirmed in all my S. Tanaka reviews: that's quite a knife you get for the price. I must admit however than the Walnut/Pakka on S. Tanaka VG-10 is quite too bulky for length - something noted in my initial review. Here it doesn't look half bad because I recently carried work on it, but man the shape is terrible! Wakui's shape is really not a favorite of mine neither, but at least it's a tad longer and a tad less bulky.
> 
> View attachment 153002
> 
> _Harbeer's Bog Oak vs. Kns Ebony vs. Wakui Ebony_
> 
> 
> View attachment 153003
> 
> _The central argument: my beloved TF Yo-Notch-Forward (balance that is), S. Tanaka A#2 wenge, Shi.Han's Mora..._
> 
> 
> View attachment 153004
> 
> _... and yeah, S. Tanaka Walnut/Pakka... fully highlighting Shi.Han's Mora and S. Tanaka Wenge! The little one is Plywood - who cares?_


That Shihan is hot


----------



## PFS




----------



## Reptyle

Great collection PFS! Thanks for sharing. You should start a thread to show them off properly and to add your opinions!


----------



## PFS

Reptyle said:


> Great collection PFS! Thanks for sharing. You should start a thread to show them off properly and to add your opinions!


Thank you, will do.


----------



## Fuqoth

Konosuke SLD 245mm
Takamura Chromax Nakiri 165mm
Masahiro semi stainless Honesuki 180mm

These are the home knives, my work tools are less photogenic.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Fuqoth said:


> Konosuke SLD 245mm
> Takamura Chromax Nakiri 165mm
> Masahiro semi stainless Honesuki 180mm
> 
> These are the home knives, my work tools are less photogenic.



Let's see those work tools! I love seeing battle scars.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Suncraft Senzo Black, thinned and shined up some.


----------



## Fuqoth

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Suncraft Senzo Black, thinned and shined up some.


Here's me using a microplane Ike a animal. Nice Bunka dude, I'm considering a Sujihiki in r2


----------



## Jovidah

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Suncraft Senzo Black, thinned and shined up some.


How are those Suncraft knives when it comes to performance? I've always kind of ignored them since they seemed like mass-market knives that mostly show up at cooking stores that sell a lot of mediocre stuff.


----------



## marc4pt0

daddy yo yo said:


> Here’s the 2 different profiles from @KAMON Knives, gyuto on the left, chef‘s on the right:



You have too many Kamon knives....


----------



## daddy yo yo

marc4pt0 said:


> You have too many Kamon knives....


There is no such thing!!!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Jovidah said:


> How are those Suncraft knives when it comes to performance? I've always kind of ignored them since they seemed like mass-market knives that mostly show up at cooking stores that sell a lot of mediocre stuff.



So first, I got on this at a very deep discount and it's the only reason I pulled the trigger on it. I was still fairly new to Japanese knives, but I too was concerned just how good it would be and I'm also not a big fan of most Damascus patterns. But I very much wanted to try a bunka and at just over $100USD (I think it was on sale for $115 at the time) this was worth the exploration.

Also, there are very few Suncraft vendors in the states so for us, this doesn't scream Shun-type production.

The quality of the knife is quite good. I know it's all relative and depends on what we're comparing to but everything is flush and smooth (spine and choil pretty square) and it feels solid. There's nothing about the craftsmanship that I find overly concerning. At the more standard retail price of around $200USD, then maybe the spine and choil are more annoying but I don't get too concerned with those things.

The Damascus pattern combined with the matte black finish and brown/black handle do make for a very good looking knife, however, the Damascus layering and the Pakkawood handle do make it feel, again, solid, moving into heavy for it's size.

The tip of the knife was pretty thin but beyond that is where the problems were for me. The blade is a little thick, especially at the edge so obviously that hindered performance some, but it was the matte finish that I found to be the primary problem. As pretty as that contrast is, it creates considerable drag. Horizontal onion cuts were a no go. I was disappointed for sure.

So, I was faced with the decision of selling it, which I knew I could easily recoup the sale price I had into it, or keep it and tear into it. I knew that would mean forever altering the aesthetics but I'm a function over form guy and eventually took the plunge.

At the time I did not have much thinning experience but I jumped in and got it thinned out, mainly closer to the edge and then sanded the entire blade with up 2k sand paper. With the dark etching, this hit the right combination of making the blade slick enough to glide through food but not so shiny that stiction become a big problem. I did the work over a few sessions and will probably do some more as time goes on.

So now, after working the knife over, and given my use-case for it, I love it! I'm not sure I embrace the term "beater knife" but I guess this would be close to that for me. I don't abuse it in any way but I also don't fret over it one bit. Being stainless with a resilient handle, this can be my "in a hurry knife" or quick task knife and I've even seen the wife grab it a time or two. I guess it's sort of an upper-level performance utility knife and I'm in absolutely no rush to find a replacement for it.

Now, all that said, I've never bought another Suncraft knife and doubt I ever will. And, had I paid full retail, the disappoint would've been much deeper and I may not have warmed up to the knife so much.

The fit and finish is quite good but the as-presented package is wanting in performance.


----------



## TSF415

Restaurant closed so I got the chance to pull out 3 of my faves to prep for tomorrow


----------



## PFS

Used this bad boy to slice up some oranges for a few drinks.


----------



## dmonterisi

a knife that comes out literally once a year. misono dragon garasuki.


----------



## M1k3

Walnuts for Butternut Squash soup. HSC not flinching.


----------



## captaincaed

Couldn’t stand the family knives so I fixed it. Thanks CKC!


----------



## timebard

TSF415 said:


> View attachment 153511
> 
> Restaurant closed so I got the chance to pull out 3 of my faves to prep for tomorrow



What's on the right? Laseur?


----------



## daveb

M1k3 said:


> Walnuts for Butternut Squash soup. HSC not flinching.



HSC don't know flinch.


----------



## TSF415

timebard said:


> What's on the right? Laseur?


Yea. I forget how much I love it until I use it and instantly fall for it again.


----------



## dmonterisi

the thanksgiving arsenal


----------



## PFS

A little Thanksgiving veggie prep with some beauties….. Prince, Porter, and Lisch.


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## pleue

Thanksgiving prep team


----------



## Pie

Binsui ^



Soft asagi ^

Ngl binsui works real nice for prepolish. Not sure if it stacks up to those higher cost natsuya, but a really nice option for zero mirror high contrast cladding. Gentle on core steel, to leave textured mirror finish.


----------



## PFS

Randy Haas @hhhknives…..


----------



## PFS

HHHKNIVES…..


----------



## daddy yo yo

Carter Muteki.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I wasn't expecting her yet. She walks by and pauses, looking down at the table she asks, "Just how many of those do you have?"






For all my utilitarian and upper-end pocket knives, I just have this soft spot for Case knives. There's probably another four or five boxes I didn't get out, plus the "working" knives I have around that the boxes are long gone. Not to mention all the ones I've given away.

I did quickly point out that she bought me the two on the bottom right!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Carter Muteki by Taylor Shields:


----------



## Knivperson




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Cheese is a vegetable? Who knew...?


----------



## BillHanna

Everything is a vegetable if you follow the trail far enough back.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Dengjia cleaver:


----------



## IsoJ

Fastfood with HSC petty


----------



## IsoJ

Ready and Dicktato stretches


----------



## Martyn

Breaking in the new Munetoshi 210 got from JNS -


----------



## daddy yo yo

A chef‘s from @KAMON Knives along with my morning Cappuccino…


----------



## daveb

Marko AEBL suji.

Making pot roast for the old folks home. I don't know why the cook wanted to cut it but the knife was in the truck....


----------



## EShin

So many Gyuto knives here so let’s have something different for a change. Currently trying out Blue 1 and blue 2 yanagiba from Mr. Tadokoro. Very nice to have the direct comparison. Haven’t used them enough to come to any conclusion.


----------



## tally-ho

daveb said:


> Marko AEBL suji.
> 
> Making pot roast for the old folks home. I don't know why the cook wanted to cut it but the knife was in the truck....View attachment 154688


Stabbing meat isn't right...except to insert cloves of garlic in a roast.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

My Shihan came in today. 210 in 52100. Very nice knife I can see why people are so happy with them


----------



## Bear

The more I use this the more I like it.


----------



## Pie

Takeda NAS gyuto. Not usually a fan of fancy handles, but this one I like. Don’t know what it’s made of but it’s got a holographic/shimmery/tiger eye gem thing going on.

I’m working on taking a decent picture, enough of the dirty towel backdrops. The yellow tint is unpleasant tho.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## IsoJ

Snow and a knife


----------



## daddy yo yo

2 knives from German maker Luis Ermert:


----------



## Mikeadunne

daddy yo yo said:


> 2 knives from German maker Luis Ermert:


That gyuto looks pretty awesome. Ca you tell us a little more about it?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Mikeadunne said:


> That gyuto looks pretty awesome. Ca you tell us a little more about it?


It is a gyuto made of 1.2519 by German Makers Luis Ermert. I saw this knife somewhere here on KKF and expressed sincere interest should the owner ever wish to sell it. Some time later he contacted me and sold me the knife. It’s dimensions are 233/49/205g and the handle is made of Ebony and horn.


----------



## Mikeadunne

the profile looks very nice!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Mikeadunne said:


> the profile looks very nice!


It is fantastic! And the handle is drop-dead gorgeous! Love every bit of this knife!


----------



## Mikeadunne

daddy yo yo said:


> It is fantastic! And the handle is drop-dead gorgeous! Love every bit of this knife!


great, add this to the never-ending list of knives I want to try/buy lol


----------



## Jville

A little hard squash showdown between Tansu and Raquin.


----------



## Jville

Starting to put my FM Cleaver to work.


----------



## Hockey3081




----------



## Mikeadunne

kono fm white 1 240mm


----------



## daddy yo yo

Jville said:


> Starting to put my FM Cleaver to work.
> 
> View attachment 155823
> View attachment 155824


I can almost smell it!


----------



## friz

Jville said:


> Starting to put my FM Cleaver to work.
> 
> View attachment 155823
> View attachment 155824


Let me know how reactive this toy is please.

Also, I noticed you haven't sharpened it yet and used it with the factory micro edge. Have you had any micro chipping from use yet?


----------



## Jville

friz said:


> Let me know how reactive this toy is please.
> 
> Also, I noticed you haven't sharpened it yet and used it with the factory micro edge. Have you had any micro chipping from use yet?


So far it hasn’t been very reactive. I believe I used it on some onions. I haven’t looked at the edge microscopically, but I didn’t notice any microchipping and seemed to stay just as sharp.


----------



## parbaked

#markonotmazaki


----------



## luuogle

Halcyon.


----------



## ModRQC

.


----------



## IsoJ

Another Isasmedjan and mandatory greens for the kids


----------



## NotAddictedYet

luuogle said:


> View attachment 156167



What's that on top of the knife?


----------



## luuogle

That was a rib section I was cutting into gigantic ribeye steaks.


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## cooktocut

All I’m missing is a rectangle


----------



## Jville

cooktocut said:


> All I’m missing is a rectangle
> 
> View attachment 156497


What grinds are they?


----------



## cooktocut

Jville said:


> What grinds are they?


I was perfectly willing to hunt down that info, but apparently his website is down for maintenance


----------



## daveb

luuogle said:


> View attachment 156167
> 
> Halcyon.



You need suji. Stat.


----------



## Jville

cooktocut said:


> I was perfectly willing to hunt down that info, but apparently his website is down for maintenance


As long as you got one KT in the ranks, or else it wouldn’t be a proper collection imho .


----------



## cooktocut

Jville said:


> As long as you got one KT in the ranks, or else it wouldn’t be a proper collection imho .


Yeah fair enough, well the bottom one is listed as "slightly KT convex", then above that is WH and above that is regular I believe.


----------



## parbaked

Aogami 2, Nickel and 1020 forged up by Jezz at Oblivions Blades


----------



## ModRQC

The “get things done” quintet:






Sukenari AS has been thinned with a mirror polish on the core. Its handle I like to think of as “Stealth KnS Ebony”: mineral oil, P320, final microfiber clothe buffing.






Sukenari HAP is my newest acquisition, seen a few preps but no work done yet. Edge could be finer and BTE thinner, so I guess there’s a project there in a near future. Mirror core I assume will be a PITA there. Teak handle is top notch.






The other ones been presented here not long ago. Here regrouped not especially because they’re the only multiples of same makers I own, but because they do rank up nicely together for a home cook.






Could own only these and need nothing else forever. They’re all excellent, easy knives, yet none is really a favorite of mine although I thoroughly enjoy using them. Real nice to have at hand.

Just to parse some "unspecial" in this kaleidoscope of great customs we have here.


----------



## chefwp

Kagekiyo 240 working the siht-ton (metric) of onions I needed for Senegalese peanut soup


----------



## daddy yo yo

Chef‘s from @KAMON Knives :


----------



## parbaked




----------



## tomsch

Now that is a great looking Tsourkan! Is that a WH or thinner?


----------



## tostadas

Removed the etch I put on the Spare previously because it was causing too much drag. Repolished it to bring out the hamon better. Now it falls thru food much more easily.


----------



## luuogle

daveb said:


> You need suji. Stat.




Totally agree now need to do the hard work of finding one. Am I missing any other shapes?


----------



## Dgilks

Hazenberg Suji


----------



## chefwp

daddy yo yo said:


> Chef‘s from @KAMON Knives :


Seems like steel guitar strings should be added to the list of 'no nos' that include chicken bones and frozen foods that one should avoid cutting through with one's fine knives, just sayin...


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

Just a few Customs handled with wood of an apple tree out of our garden.


----------



## parbaked

BbRrAaPp...


----------



## Greasylake

Putting together a bit of a late night snack


----------



## tcmx3

daddy yo yo said:


> Chef‘s from @KAMON Knives :



gotta post the rest of that les paul.


----------



## jedy617

tostadas said:


> Removed the etch I put on the Spare previously because it was causing too much drag. Repolished it to bring out the hamon better. Now it falls thru food much more easily.
> 
> View attachment 156817


What did you polish with? Looks great. I ordered something from Fredrik a few months ago and should be ready soon, pretty excited.


----------



## tostadas

jedy617 said:


> What did you polish with? Looks great. I ordered something from Fredrik a few months ago and should be ready soon, pretty excited.


For this one I did sandpaper up to 1200, then mud from king -> aoto -> suita. The suita and etch I applied didnt play nice on this particular knife, so I finished again with a different powder I have that's a mix of a bunch of various dried stone natural stone mud I collected.


----------



## daddy yo yo

tcmx3 said:


> gotta post the rest of that les paul.


It’s just the Epiphone version of a LP Standard Slash in Tobacco Burst…


----------



## daddy yo yo

Cappu*TRITZ*o:


----------



## tcmx3

daddy yo yo said:


> It’s just the Epiphone version of a LP Standard Slash in Tobacco Burst…



not sure I believe there is a "just" when it comes to guitars.

most guitars are pretty good these days anyway


----------



## daddy yo yo

tcmx3 said:


> not sure I believe there is a "just" when it comes to guitars.
> 
> most guitars are pretty good these days anyway


I wish it was the Gibson and not „just“ the Epiphone… But hey, sometimes you can’t have it all!


----------



## Logan A.

Finally took a shot at bringing out my knifes hamon!


----------



## Jville

Logan A. said:


> Finally took a shot at bringing out my knifes hamon!
> View attachment 157115
> View attachment 157116


What knive is this?


----------



## Logan A.

Jville said:


> What knive is this?


Yoshihiko Akitomo 240mm Gyuto

Got it from another member on here a bit ago


----------



## Fuqoth

ModRQC said:


> The “get things done” quintet:
> 
> View attachment 156574
> 
> 
> Sukenari AS has been thinned with a mirror polish on the core. Its handle I like to think of as “Stealth KnS Ebony”: mineral oil, P320, final microfiber clothe buffing.
> 
> View attachment 156572
> 
> 
> Sukenari HAP is my newest acquisition, seen a few preps but no work done yet. Edge could be finer and BTE thinner, so I guess there’s a project there in a near future. Mirror core I assume will be a PITA there. Teak handle is top notch.
> 
> View attachment 156571
> 
> 
> The other ones been presented here not long ago. Here regrouped not especially because they’re the only multiples of same makers I own, but because they do rank up nicely together for a home cook.
> 
> View attachment 156573
> 
> 
> Could own only these and need nothing else forever. They’re all excellent, easy knives, yet none is really a favorite of mine although I thoroughly enjoy using them. Real nice to have at hand.
> 
> Just to parse some "unspecial" in this kaleidoscope of great customs we have here.



Been looking at the 210 Sukenari in R2? Think it'd hold up in a high volume professional setting? Want the edge retention without the chipping...


----------



## AT5760

Bringing the price point down a few dozen notches with this one.


----------



## btbyrd

Fuqoth said:


> Been looking at the 210 Sukenari in R2? Think it'd hold up in a high volume professional setting? Want the edge retention without the chipping...



I think you'd be fine but if edge retention is your primary concern then I'd go for the HAP40.


----------



## btbyrd

Since it's holiday roast season, I thought I'd post this photo of my main meat cutters that I took a while back.






Anryu AS 300 suji
Takeda NAS 300 gyuto
Yoshihiro aogami 2 240 kiritsuke/gyuto (double bevel, but strongly biased)
Togiharu 270 granton edged suji
Gesshin Ginga 210 stainless petty/suji

The top three have basically zero flex to them, which is my preference for mammals, and they have enough weight and are balanced far enough forward to let the knife do most of the work when cutting. That's especially true of the XL Takeda gyuto, which is a freaking monster... the balance point is a good couple inches past a pinch grip, so it *wants* to fall through food. The Yoshihiro is a great all around knife... very slicey profile that's weighty for the size. Rustic as **** with a handle that's too long. I love it.

The Togiharu is my fish knife. Has some flex without getting out of control. Has one of those weird 90/10 bevels that Korin loves to sell -- it's basically flat on the back. I wish it were more of a traditional double bevel sot hat it could also double as a general prep knife, but the bevel is biased enough that it steers heavily through food. The Ginga also has some flex, but its main use is as a "line knife" when I'm grilling on my konro or doing something teppanyaki-style. Also good for slicing poultry.


----------



## tostadas

btbyrd said:


> Since it's holiday roast season, I thought I'd post this photo of my main meat cutters that I took a while back.
> 
> View attachment 157234
> 
> 
> Anryu AS 300 suji
> Takeda NAS 300 gyuto
> Yoshihiro aogami 2 240 kiritsuke/gyuto (double bevel, but strongly biased)
> Togiharu 270 granton edged suji
> Gesshin Ginga 210 stainless petty/suji
> 
> The top three have basically zero flex to them, which is my preference for mammals, and they have enough weight and are balanced far enough forward to let the knife do most of the work when cutting. That's especially true of the XL Takeda gyuto, which is a freaking monster... the balance point is a good couple inches past a pinch grip, so it *wants* to fall through food. The Yoshihiro is a great all around knife... very slicey profile that's weighty for the size. Rustic as **** with a handle that's too long. I love it.
> 
> The Togiharu is my fish knife. Has some flex without getting out of control. Has one of those weird 90/10 bevels that Korin loves to sell -- it's basically flat on the back. I wish it were more of a traditional double bevel sot hat it could also double as a general prep knife, but the bevel is biased enough that it steers heavily through food. The Ginga also has some flex, but its main use is as a "line knife" when I'm grilling on my konro or doing something teppanyaki-style. Also good for slicing poultry.


That Takeda 300 looks like a monster. Probably more surface area than my medium size cutting boards.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

165mm honesuki takes on the 15lb turkey.







It honestly was completely acceptable and while a 180mm knife would work a little better, the 165mm is much more universal for my needs so I'm pleased. Now, the soft steel of the Masakane (SK) does need to be sharpened after two chickens and this turkey. 

(Dry brined)


----------



## Marshmallo

Here is a sakai kikumori srs13 and a makoto vg10 I am giving as gifts for xmas.


----------



## Jville

Fuqoth said:


> Been looking at the 210 Sukenari in R2? Think it'd hold up in a high volume professional setting? Want the edge retention without the chipping...


I have a 240 in the YXRT steel that I need to sell. If it interests you hit me up.


----------



## GoodMagic

deleted


----------



## torbaci

Hado sumi series 180mm white2 bunka
forged by Y Tanaka, and sharpened by Maruyama
Fit and Finish is awesome, handle is beautifully finished, spine and choil is polished nicely.
and the grind is....pretty much perfect
i will be following this company for more of their work


----------



## GoodMagic

Rader W2 in koa


----------



## ani_ghost

Kono fuji blue#1
Lucky to grab one recently.


----------



## daddy yo yo

~280 Sanmai from @KAMON Knives :


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

As simple as we've kept the grub for today, there's still a good bit to be done.

These guys get the call:





Akifusa
Tsunehisa
MAC Pro


----------



## btbyrd

Cleaned up Christmas rib roast. Rib cap, eye roast, and... the chain? I don't know what to call that part. Anyway, all the fat has been rendered and the bones and meat trimmings are roasting in the oven before hitting the pressure cooker to make stock.

Gesshin Ginga 210 petty/suji and a Misono Swedish hankotsu.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

May your stockings be filled with sharp and shiny! Merry Xmas!


----------



## jedy617

Togo!


----------



## dhruan

My "holiday roll" that I took with me when visiting the family for Christmas. Wakui 270 mm gyuto, Mac Professional 240 mm gyuto & Epicure 130 mm petty.


----------



## Marshmallo

torbaci said:


> Hado sumi series 180mm white2 bunka
> forged by Y Tanaka, and sharpened by Maruyama
> Fit and Finish is awesome, handle is beautifully finished, spine and choil is polished nicely.
> and the grind is....pretty much perfect
> i will be following this company for more of their work


Yes I have an OUL ginsan that is the same company and it is fantastic. Just ordered a sumi petty. Hearing your thoughts makes me even more excited to get mine. I also am becoming a fan of these guys work.


----------



## chefwp

Sukenari 210 suji/petty helping with the fondue prep for pork belly and beef strip next, so they can bath each in a marinade for several hours before game time. This year I partially butterflied the belly bites through the fatty side to get it more exposre to the marinade and to the oil at cooking time.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Same knife as yesterday, denty Sanmai from @KAMON Knives :


----------



## jedy617

Wanted to post some better pics of the togo's + my FM's since I actually had some natural light to work with. Tons of banding in the FM vintage carbon which is awesome, first knife I've had with noticeable banding


----------



## coxhaus

AT5760 said:


> Bringing the price point down a few dozen notches with this one.
> View attachment 157139



What knife is this?


----------



## btbyrd

It's a Forgecraft.


----------



## parbaked




----------



## coxhaus

btbyrd said:


> It's a Forgecraft.


It looks like a knife my grandparents had when I was a teenager.


----------



## Qapla'

IT’S ALIVE! The Living Knife by Jean-Marc Laroche will grab you—literally


“A knife capable of movement and gifted with intelligence …” —Jean-Marc Laroche “On fitting your hand into that of the knife, you already feel a strange clasping in response when, suddenly, the mechanical fingers close! You can’t get free! With the same movement, an eye opens and stares at you...




blademag.com


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## ModRQC

Shi.Han 52100 after slicing some roast beef...









I'm used to see it turn rather more blue from acidic veggies and raw meats. For inexplicable reasons I always kept with the Victo 10" for slicing cooked meat. Or not so inexplicable: it's my longest knife and I can't be worried of leaving it there overnight if it's what it is.









See it going into the KU finish as well. Beautiful. I've seen dirty patinas on iron clad Whites be somewhat beautiful like that, but always looking out of control with spots that totally are.









This is spotless in being spotted. SG6K edge is woooonderful on that steel. It's what it always asked for and never entirely got... out of Ouka, NP3K, Imanishi 4K, Morihei 4K, SP5K, Rika (but I was such a poorer sharpener back then), Kitayama 8K. They all claimed nice results, but this is not only nice, it's the one edge it wants more than anything IME.






The ends and a few slices were already being finished in simmering cooking gravy. My mother always did it like that and I just expanded on the concept of what gives a really good gravy a bit. And the ends are always mine favorite pieces - they always get onto a plate first. Then the ugly end was just the end, and the regular end was the more slices added.

Sorry - I'd like to document some food making more even if I think I'm barely an ok cook, but I usually do all alone for a crew so timings are much more important than taking pictures. Nothing more tasty to add.


----------



## marc4pt0

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> Just a few Customs handled with wood of an apple tree out of our garden.




That Kamon kind of looks like an integral now


----------



## marc4pt0

GoodMagic said:


> Rader W2 in koaView attachment 157359
> View attachment 157360





Ouch, my heart


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

marc4pt0 said:


> That Kamon kind of looks like an integral now



Yeah, it's a heirloom-fit integral  Spine is close to 12mm.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Does anyone know the holiday-blues? I was bored, found an offer for a mass-produced knife I was willing to try (I am sure there is no need to name it), got it today and started preparations for tomorrow:


----------



## ModRQC

daddy yo yo said:


> Does anyone know the holiday-blues? I was bored, found an offer for a mass-produced knife I was willing to try (I am sure there is no need to name it), got it today and started preparations for tomorrow:



These guys get some additonal props in looking nice in real world settings.

I ordered a Christmas blues myself but sadly will only get it in time for New Year’s incoming bill payments blues…


----------



## parbaked

TFTFTFTFTF petty on NYE caviar prep…


----------



## luuogle

Another Halcyon to end the year.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Akifusa 180mm AS. Damn if this knife hasn't stifled my current interest in anything else...


----------



## Fuqoth

Ready for the new year. 
Sukenari R2 K-tip 203mm


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My wife's favorite color is red. This is the swing guard Case Cheetah in red Pearlite and accompanying oxblood leather slip that I gifted her. I thought it would go onto the "oh that's nice honey" gift pile but to my surprise she loved it. It lives on her desk and gets called into frequent service for everything from sandwich slicing to package opening.

Once in a while she hands it to me and asks for it to get freshened up. Today was one of those times.


----------



## daddy yo yo

ZKramer Meiji:


----------



## Kawa

Had my fun today


----------



## SolidSnake03

daddy yo yo said:


> ZKramer Meiji:



Seriously underrated knives that have outstanding handles. The 8inch and 10micro gyuto are great overall as is the small paring knife. Also their heat treat on aeb l is solid, diamonds make it shine edge retention wise


----------



## MrHiggins

I'm on a bit of a 270 kick lately...






Kochi V2 
Fuji FM 
Toyama iron clad


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

There's work to do...





Ittetsu X-Hammer


----------



## Pie

OOTB TFTFTF









After easing and polishing









Finger notch asymmetrical because it makes sense I think. Spine more rounded near the pinch grip, left the rest with a hard angle for ease of scrapey-scrapey. Much improved comfort.


----------



## daddy yo yo

SolidSnake03 said:


> Seriously underrated knives that have outstanding handles. The 8inch and 10micro gyuto are great overall as is the small paring knife. Also their heat treat on aeb l is solid, diamonds make it shine edge retention wise


Hmmmmm… I wouldn’t go as far as calling them „underrated“ but they’re good knives.

I once had an 8“ Western handled ZKramer Euroline Carbon (52100). That knife impressed me with its tip back in the day which was quite thin and flew through onions. But I really hated everything else about that knife: fit and finish was horrible (scratches on the blade face and the usual rivets/shrunken wood), the handle was simply way too fat for my size10 hands, and the profile didn’t click with me either (way too round and way too high for the length). However, I still have a paring knife of that series which is really great!

However, so many people like the 10“ size of the ZKramers so holiday blues boredom and an okayish price were a great excuse to give that Meiji version a try. F&F are good, the handle is nice, the profile works (I think I’d love it more if it didn’t have that bend/curve upwards close to the tip). But the knife didn’t impress me. What had impressed me with the Euroline version was its thin tip. This knife doesn’t seem to have such a thin tip. Or it is the polished blade finish of the Meiji version that simply creates way too much stiction. Good release definitely isn’t a strength of this Meiji knife.

What else can I say? The damascus looks nice, more subtle that the usual black&white colours, the mirror-like polish looks nice but has disadvantages of increased stiction and reduced food release.

If you are rather new to this hobby and/or if you’re looking for a stainless knife and damascus is smth you fancy, the Meiji knives are a solid recommendation, especially if you don’t pay full price!


----------



## Knivperson

daddy yo yo said:


> Hmmmmm… I wouldn’t go as far as calling them „underrated“ but they’re good knives.
> 
> I once had an 8“ Western handled ZKramer Euroline Carbon (52100). That knife impressed me with its tip back in the day which was quite thin and flew through onions. But I really hated everything else about that knife: for and finish was horrible (scratches on the blade face and the usual rivets/shrunken wood), the handle was simply way too fat for my size10 hands, and the profile didn’t click with me either (way too round and way too high for the length). However, I still have a paring knife of that series which is really great!
> 
> However, so many people like the 10“ size of the ZKramers so holiday blues boredom and an okayish price were a great excuse to give that Meiji version a try. F&F are good, the handle is nice, the profile works (I think I’d love it more if it didn’t have that bend/curve upwards close to the tip). But the knife didn’t impress me. What had impressed me with the Euroline version was its thin tip. This knife doesn’t seem to have such a thin tip. Or it is the polished blade finish of the Meiji version that simply creates way too much stiction. Good release definitely isn’t a strength of this Meiji knife.
> 
> What else can I say? The damascus looks nice, more subtle that the usual black&white colours, the mirror-like polish looks nice but has disadvantages of increased stiction and reduced food release.
> 
> If you are rather new to this hobby and/or if you’re looking for a stainless knife and damascus is smth you fancy, the Meiji knives are a solid recommendation, especially if you don’t pay full price!


That chrome dama finish reminds me of cheap "japanese" (chinese) knives, though


----------



## daddy yo yo

Knivperson said:


> That chrome dama finish reminds me of cheap "japanese" (chinese) knives, though


I agree. I am not a Fan of damascus unless it comes from DevinT, Maumasi, Xerxes… I wanted to try a 10“ ZKramer and as the Western handled versions aren’t for me, I thought I’d try a Meiji despite the damascus…


----------



## Knivperson

daddy yo yo said:


> I agree. I am not a Fan of damascus unless it comes from DevinT, Maumasi, Xerxes… I wanted to try a 10“ ZKramer and as the Western handled versions aren’t for me, I thought I’d try a Meiji despite the damascus…


Yeah, hey man, I bought a blue 2 dama from y tanaka, and I feel the same way.


----------



## SolidSnake03

daddy yo yo said:


> Hmmmmm… I wouldn’t go as far as calling them „underrated“ but they’re good knives.
> 
> I once had an 8“ Western handled ZKramer Euroline Carbon (52100). That knife impressed me with its tip back in the day which was quite thin and flew through onions. But I really hated everything else about that knife: for and finish was horrible (scratches on the blade face and the usual rivets/shrunken wood), the handle was simply way too fat for my size10 hands, and the profile didn’t click with me either (way too round and way too high for the length). However, I still have a paring knife of that series which is really great!
> 
> However, so many people like the 10“ size of the ZKramers so holiday blues boredom and an okayish price were a great excuse to give that Meiji version a try. F&F are good, the handle is nice, the profile works (I think I’d love it more if it didn’t have that bend/curve upwards close to the tip). But the knife didn’t impress me. What had impressed me with the Euroline version was its thin tip. This knife doesn’t seem to have such a thin tip. Or it is the polished blade finish of the Meiji version that simply creates way too much stiction. Good release definitely isn’t a strength of this Meiji knife.
> 
> What else can I say? The damascus looks nice, more subtle that the usual black&white colours, the mirror-like polish looks nice but has disadvantages of increased stiction and reduced food release.
> 
> If you are rather new to this hobby and/or if you’re looking for a stainless knife and damascus is smth you fancy, the Meiji knives are a solid recommendation, especially if you don’t pay full price!



That is fair for sure  I guess I think of these in mass market adjusted terms which makes me like them more/regard them higher. Also I am a bit of a sucker for that profile and handle, somehow it just works for me. That said agree with the dammy and the finish, would be better with a scotch brite type finish to me. Same issue with the sg2 knives, fix the finish and a light thinning and they are quite nice to me.


----------



## riba

Apparently my wife wants to eat more often oysters, as father frost brought me a gauntlet on NYE.


----------



## tag98

Double kurosaki kinda day


----------



## Fuqoth

New family photo

* Konosuke SLD Sanjo GT 245mm
* Sukenari R2 K-tip Gyuto 203mm
* Takamura Chromax Nakiri 165mm
* Masahiro Bessaku Honesuki 180mm

One joins the work roll of unchippables in rotation.


----------



## ian

Forgecraft I modified.


----------



## birdsfan

ian said:


> Forgecraft I modified.


Awesome mod! I have one on the workbench right now. Can only hope it comes out as nice!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Birgersson-Dalman collab:


----------



## Jaeger

My tiny daily Ruike P831-SF
Like it (14C28N)

Cheers Fabian


----------



## esoo

4 type of onions prepped for onion soup.


----------



## Bear

Two of my favorites


----------



## daddy yo yo

I believe this is the most unpleasant knife I have ever used for pumpkin. Ever! Feels like the pumpkin consisted of 90% super glue…


----------



## Mikeadunne




----------



## daddy yo yo

Mikeadunne said:


> View attachment 159280


Looks pretty similar to what I had yesterday for lunch. I used my ZKramer though, didn’t want to annoy anyone with pics of that same knife again…


----------



## Mikeadunne

daddy yo yo said:


> Looks pretty similar to what I had yesterday for lunch. I used my ZKramer though, didn’t want to annoy anyone with pics of that same knife again…


eh who cares, same knife but technically a different day right? I enjoy all the pics on this thread, even some of the repeats...I've definitely got the sickness...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

daddy yo yo said:


> Looks pretty similar to what I had yesterday for lunch. I used my ZKramer though, didn’t want to annoy anyone with pics of that same knife again…



I post the same knives all the time. It's just about what strikes you that day!


----------



## ModRQC

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I post the same knives all the time. It's just about what strikes you that day!



Don't talk too fast... what strikes me everyday is how family members use a goddamn cheap steak knife to cut _anything_. You sure don't want me to post _those_ repeatedly do you?


----------



## parbaked

Smoked ham hock for soup…


----------



## ModRQC

Seriously though, I think I’m already in love with that yet unused newcomer…


----------



## OldSaw

I think this is going to be an above average pizza cutter.


----------



## MackTheKnife

Moritaka


----------



## Marshmallo

This one may not make it into the rotation lol.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Collab knife from @Björn Birgersson & @RDalman for weekend veggie stock:


----------



## Fuqoth

Marshmallo said:


> View attachment 159386
> 
> This one may not make it into the rotation lol.


Gotta choil shot?


----------



## IsoJ

New shoe for the Mazaki


----------



## Mikeadunne




----------



## Knivperson

Three swedes, an austrian, an american and two japanese went into a bar...


----------



## Fuqoth

Knivperson said:


> Three swedes, an austrian, an american and two japanese went into a bar...View attachment 159623


More info on the Honesuki?


----------



## Knivperson

Fuqoth said:


> More info on the Honesuki?


It's moritaka ishime blue steel oak burl handle


----------



## Fuqoth

Knivperson said:


> It's moritaka ishime blue steel oak burl handle


The handle caught my eye, it's gorgeous dude


----------



## crockerculinary

Dan B! Taking pictures might be my favorite part of my job.


----------



## Greenbriel

Marshmallo said:


> View attachment 159386
> 
> This one may not make it into the rotation lol.


Love this! I used to do a fair bit of stained glass work (and some neon). Did you make it? I have some stuff at greenbrielglass on Insta.


----------



## pow_pow




----------



## gaijin

Watanabe, meet onion.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

gaijin said:


> Watanabe, meet onion.
> 
> View attachment 159832



Onion doesn't seem all that happy about it..


----------



## lasagna pe

These are the K-tips I love the look of so much. I admit there's absolutely no point (ha!) in doing this, at least for my purposes. But it just looks cool, so why not!




Top is Togiharu virgin carbon gyuto 210mm. Bottom is Masahiro "Honyaki" MV gyuto, also 210mm.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Speaking of onions...When your wife gets to it first...


----------



## ModRQC

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Speaking of onions...When your wife gets to it first...



Steak knife?


----------



## M1k3

ModRQC said:


> Steak knife?


MISsteak knife?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ModRQC said:


> Steak knife?



No she's actually, thankfully, well past those days. She's adopted the MAC Pro 120mm petty as her go-to knife. Although not serrated, the short blade is clearly evident.

These days, as much as we've talked about this, I half think she does it on purpose.


----------



## Marshmallo

Greenbriel said:


> Love this! I used to do a fair bit of stained glass work (and some neon). Did you make it? I have some stuff at greenbrielglass on Insta.


No glasswork is one thing I haven't dabbled in yet. A friend of mine here is making stained glass. I thought this would be super cool and I like to support our local artist, so voila!


----------



## Greenbriel

Knivperson said:


> Three swedes, an austrian, an american and two japanese went into a bar...


I'm with @Fuqoth - that honesuki is gorgeous!


----------



## mack

Some Ashis from the good old times. 







Mack.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Wa-gyuto from Jean Jose Tritz from Germany:


----------



## parbaked

Petty yanagi by Shigeharu-san in Kyoto and my much loved Kaeru…




#sakeandshiso


----------



## KilgoreTrout

Here’s my recent pick up a 250 lew griffin with bog oak handle. Saya built by me.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Birgersson-Dalman Warikomi collab knife:


----------



## Fuqoth

mack said:


> Some Ashis from the good old times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.


How'd you find the Sujihiki? It's probably my next buy in 270mm


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today‘s knife is one of my favorite knives. As all the others, it comes from @KAMON Knives but this particular one features the sexiest and most badass handle that Ben has ever made! I cannot get enough of staring at it and gently touching it and using it…






BTW, every now and then even the board deserves a passionate oil bath and a gentle massage with home made board butter. And I deserve a Negroni every now and then!


----------



## tostadas

daddy yo yo said:


> Today‘s knife is one of my favorite knives. As all the others, it comes from @KAMON Knives but this particular one features the sexiest and most badass handle that Ben has ever made! I cannot get enough of staring at it and gently touching it and using it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, every now and then even the board deserves a passionate oil bath and a gentle massage with home made board butter. And I deserve a Negroni every now and then!


What a stunner! Is that a wood handle, or something else?


----------



## daddy yo yo

tostadas said:


> What a stunner! Is that a wood handle, or something else?


It was a unique piece of black dyed Amboyna I had scored some time ago. But what he did with it was MAGIC!!!

EDIT: @tostadas The blank in the left shows how the wood looked before @KAMON Knives did his magic:


----------



## Mikeadunne




----------



## parbaked

Konosuke GS+
Raquin 145SC
Hirohito AS
TFTFTFTFTFTF
LaSeur 7” 52100


----------



## lasagna pe

parbaked said:


> View attachment 160535


@parbaked Neato! What's that bottom one?


----------



## parbaked

lasagna pe said:


> @parbaked Neato! What's that bottom one?


Tony LaSeur 7” cook’s knife in 52100, brass and stabilized mahogany.


----------



## chefwp

daddy yo yo said:


> I cannot get enough of staring at it and gently touching it and using it…


I was told that this would make one go blind.


----------



## mack

Fuqoth said:


> How'd you find the Sujihiki? It's probably my next buy in 270mm



Bought it from a guy who ordered it directly from Ashi in 2014 or 2015. It's 240mm btw.

Mack


----------



## lasagna pe

Finally took the factory edge off my FKH. Took it from a Naniwa traditional 1000/3000 and finished on a Naniwa ceramic 5000. Shiny!






Edit: I dunno...should I put a K-tip on this guy? I fully acknowledge there's no point in doing this other than it looks cool (as I've repeated in other posts). Especially for a 270mm, I do almost zero tip cutting. BUT IT LOOKS COOL. Will submit to KKF hive mind!


----------



## timebard

Prendergast + zucchini


----------



## tostadas

lasagna pe said:


> Finally took the factory edge off my FKH. Took it from a Naniwa traditional 1000/3000 and finished on a Naniwa ceramic 5000. Shiny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I dunno...should I put a K-tip on this guy? I fully acknowledge there's no point in doing this other than it looks cool (as I've repeated in other posts). Especially for a 270mm, I do almost zero tip cutting. BUT IT LOOKS COOL. Will submit to KKF hive mind!


mod it!


----------



## tim huang




----------



## btbyrd

Trimmin’ stems with the Gesshin 90mm and some Ardbeg 10 year.


----------



## esoo

First use. 





Unfortunately my kitchen lights suck for pictures


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

tim huang said:


> View attachment 160562



Nice but what's the knife?


----------



## tim huang

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Nice but what's the knife?


Moritaka A#2 150 petty


----------



## HansCaravan

parbaked said:


> View attachment 160535



Oh my! This is a pretty picture. What is that gorgeous santoku in the middle?


----------



## tag98

Decided to rearrange and put some of the big guys out, x-hammer 270 suji, takeda 240, moritaka 240 kiritsuke, 240 kurosaki fujin, 225 kurosaki megumi kiritsuke, 210 goko hamono, 165 kurosaki santoku


----------



## doc

In the Swiss woods





Burnley Barlow BFF


----------



## tostadas

tag98 said:


> Decided to rearrange and put some of the big guys out, x-hammer 270 suji, takeda 240, moritaka 240 kiritsuke, 240 kurosaki fujin, 225 kurosaki megumi kiritsuke, 210 goko hamono, 165 kurosaki santokuView attachment 160690


That's a nice rehandle on the Takeda


----------



## mack

Simon Herde knives are simply great!






Mack.


----------



## tostadas

Custom Tanaka cleaver finally arrived! This thing feels amazing


----------



## esoo




----------



## jedy617

Wondering if im the only one getting patina on their togo FM lol


----------



## MackTheKnife

Mizuno and guanciale


----------



## tag98

Did some organizing and took a family photo today


----------



## Gruenburger

Not much to say here.


----------



## btbyrd

Gesshin Ginga 210 yo stainless petty. Trimming up chuck.


----------



## gaijin

New Knife Day... and a couple of comparisons to old. 

First new from JNS. Yoshikazu Tanaka 210mm Gyuto and Munetoshi 165mm Petty arrived today. 














Then a comparison with my Watanabe 210mm Gyuto. 210mm is always 210mm even if measured from differnt points, right? 














And the Wat should have been cleaned better before I brought the camera...


----------



## lasagna pe

Got a new one today! Just a plain Jane Zwilling Pro 6” Traditional. I have the impression we mostly lean somewhat more Japanese, but I wanted a workaday tool I can keep out for small jobs and root vegetables, etc. F&F is basically flawless. I like it!


----------



## Lpn562

Finally started to use.


----------



## Johanshi

Finished up this Kurosaki Houou 2 days ago. Pleased


with handle and style!!


----------



## Ggmerino

Yoshimi Kato SG2/R2 Large Nakiri (Chuka)
180 mm x 73 mm, 200g. Just a big ‘ol crazy laser.


----------



## dhruan

Put my ”box cutter” to good use this morning (received a bunch of larger 36cm internal diameter stainless steel mixing bowls).


----------



## Dgilks

Will Newham Spicy White Honyaki. Impeccable fit and finish with a great whispy hamon. Geometry looks amazing and the blade is well balanced and weighted.


----------



## henkle

Just received my Shigeki Tanaka 240 Ginsan Lite from K&S. Got this understanding it was supposed to need some work on the choil and spine, but it is certainly serviceable and comfortable enough until I get to it. Sharpest knife OOTB I have ever purchased. Loving the weight, balance and cutting feel. Didn't realize I was a 240 guy until this knife.


----------



## Pie

The 3 musketeers of rusting on contact


----------



## tylerleach

esoo said:


> Kono Madei Sumiiro Bunka. Very happy with this pickup


I have the 240 of this… absolute stunner.


----------



## tylerleach

daddy yo yo said:


> Sorry, sure: it is a Carter Muteki from Taylor Shields.
> 
> I have had 3 Muteki knives before, I did enjoy all of them, but this 4th one is my favorite. I think it is because of its simple yet elegant appearance, as well as its profile and balance. It just feels good!


What do you think of these Mutekis? I have had my eye in them forEVER but just haven’t pulled the trigger. What’s the grind like? Thin? Distal? Chunky? Laser-y?


----------



## daddy yo yo

tylerleach said:


> What do you think of these Mutekis? I have had my eye in them forEVER but just haven’t pulled the trigger. What’s the grind like? Thin? Distal? Chunky? Laser-y?


Mutekis are definitely on the thinner side, max. midweight. One thing you need to know is that the knives are pretty much everywhere profile-wise. I mean, if a particular knife is what you're looking for and you are pretty sure you do like the profile, then go for it. But you'll never see that particular profile again, ever. In other words: Carter will sell everything on his site, not any 240 gyuto is similar to another...


----------



## esoo

Most of the time the teenager grabs the 165mm tojiro's. Came down after she had breakfast to this. 





Thankfully most of my knives are up for anything.


----------



## esoo

tylerleach said:


> I have the 240 of this… absolute stunner.



I sold the bunka as ultimately the profile didn't agree with me. That said I would suspect that the 240 would be fantastic knife.


----------



## esoo

Tried taking a "good" pic. Actually think it came out rather well.


----------



## parbaked




----------



## tylerleach

jedy617 said:


> Wondering if im the only one getting patina on their togo FM lol
> 
> View attachment 160774


Probably yes lol. Gorgeous, man.


----------



## daddy yo yo

_I don't care if Monday's blue
Tuesday's grey and Wednesday too
Thursday, I don't care about you
*It's Friday, I'm in love*_































This Western handled gyuto is a piece of art from @KAMON Knives. 308.5 / 68 / 345g of pure perfection. Apex Ultra, that is.

Oh, before I forget to mention it, this is a friendly loaner (I put the other one in the pic just for size reference - it is 282mm long) but I am seriously considering not sending it back to Ben… Come and get me!!!


----------



## KAMON Knives

I know where you live @daddy yo yo!... Or... Do I actually?


----------



## tylerleach

esoo said:


> Tried taking a "good" pic. Actually think it came out rather well.
> View attachment 161756


Gaaad that is perfect. I have one of his coming tomorrow! Honestly yours is my absolute favorite though… you ever want to sell that bad boy, you let me know!


----------



## tylerleach

daddy yo yo said:


> _I don't care if Monday's blue
> Tuesday's grey and Wednesday too
> Thursday, I don't care about you
> *It's Friday, I'm in love*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Western handled gyuto is a piece of art from @KAMON Knives. 308 / 68 / 345g of pure perfection. Apex Ultra, that is.
> 
> Oh, before I forget to mention it, this is a friendly loaner (I put the other one in the pic just for size reference - it is 282mm long) but I am seriously considering not sending it back to Ben… Come and get me!!!


Broooooo you guys are killin me


----------



## daddy yo yo

KAMON Knives said:


> I know where you live @daddy yo yo!... Or... Do I actually?


Nope. 

...but hey, it's about time to visit me! And I really believe @marc4pt0 should come over, too!


----------



## KAMON Knives

daddy yo yo said:


> Nope.
> 
> ...but hey, it's about time to visit me! And I really believe @marc4pt0 should come over, too!



If the winner in this encounter is chosen by who has the most Kamons then I'll definitely loose


----------



## daddy yo yo

KAMON Knives said:


> If the winner in this encounter is chosen by who has the most Kamons then I'll definitely loose


Yes. But you *ARE* the one and only Dark Lord of Kamon.


----------



## M1k3

KAMON Knives said:


> If the winner in this encounter is chosen by who has the most Kamons then I'll definitely loose


Whip up some Kamon paring knives.


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> Whip up some Kamon paring knives.


In a pinch, you can chop up a big Gyuto or Sujihiki. The handle unscrews. 

#TimeSaver


----------



## esoo

tylerleach said:


> Gaaad that is perfect. I have one of his coming tomorrow! Honestly yours is my absolute favorite though… you ever want to sell that bad boy, you let me know!



As much as I am for selling knives, pretty sure this one isn't going to go anywhere.


----------



## esoo

KAMON Knives said:


> If the winner in this encounter is chosen by who has the most Kamons then I'll definitely loose



I think you only have to do a Massdrop Nakiri run to be in a winning position again....


----------



## talcum

Just got my 240 Watanabe back from Murray Carter from sharpening. The little white flecks on the knife edge are dead skin and debris from I and my cutting board. It's very sharp. Kinda like Carter reimagines a Wat.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Once again the mighty KAMON:


----------



## MathiasM

Hey, I know that knife


----------



## Knivperson

Gruenburger said:


> Not much to say here.View attachment 160990


How do you like this Gigantoku?


----------



## HansCaravan

Windmühlenmesser 1922


----------



## Ggmerino

HitojiraTogashi 270mm sujihiki in shirogami (white) #1 stainless cladding with a forced patina, ebony and buffalo horn handle. Got a little tired of the rust spots when slicing a roast so I forced a coffee patina. Much better reactivity now.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Once again the Ork-slayer from @KAMON Knives:


----------



## daddy yo yo

Wanted to use Kamon‘s big boy again but the choice of dinner made me take a Japanese knife.


----------



## birdsfan

My new Myojin R2 meets cabbage.....it moved through the thick wedge very smoothly! I swapped out the stock wenge handle for a CJA inspired shape constructed from stabilized myrtle burl, g10 and a darker spacer from a hunk of wood from the Woodcraft discount bin.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today‘s knife: K-tip Western gyuto from Austrian maker Michael Ziegelböck with walnut handle:


----------



## uniliang

My current knives for service.


----------



## gaijin

Todays picture, trying to capture the profile and almost flat spot of a recent purchase. Oh boy, the Fujifilm X-camera app solution both sucks and blows, but I finally got a picture using my phone as a remote control.  






And a small glimmer of light on the cutting board. Something to work on as the knife ages.


----------



## HansCaravan

Mac MBK-95 for lentil and smoked chicken stew. Not a sexy knife by any means, but always a pleasure to use. 

HC


----------



## parbaked

Shihan 52100 petty doing BLT on baguette duty…


----------



## Gruenburger

Knivperson said:


> How do you like this Gigantoku?



It’s a masterpiece


----------



## daddy yo yo

Kamon Ork slayer:


----------



## esoo

Leaving the Kamon on the board for 20 minutes after cutting the roast started a nice patina - just can't get a good shot of it with the phone camera.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> View attachment 163409
> 
> 
> Leaving the Kamon on the board for 20 minutes after cutting the roast started a nice patina - just can't get a good shot of it with the phone camera.



I have a Masakane honesuki with a gorgeous patina that I have yet to get a decent picture of.


----------



## esoo

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I have a Masakane honesuki with a gorgeous patina that I have yet to get a decent picture of.



The nicest part of the patina is up in the denty/Kuro part of the finish. Pretty awesome but the camera just can't get it.


----------



## thebradleycrew

KAMON Knives said:


> I know where you live @daddy yo yo!... Or... Do I actually?


That OD Green handle is savage. Well done on that blade for certain.


----------



## hien

Today couple


----------



## adrianopedro

Bryan Raquin BK cutting some smoked "Cupim" (Hump Steak)


----------



## daniel_il




----------



## Fuqoth

Takamura and a bowl of MSG


----------



## daddy yo yo

Knife and shirt from @KAMON Knives :


----------



## Reptyle

One day I'll start taking these photos with a real camera. One day.


Yanick and Lynn Valley Forge helping with dinner.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I got tired of having to dig through boxes to look at my knives. Here’s my solution …






From left to right …

Rader
Catcheside
Anderson
Jiro
Carter
Carter
Newham
Burke
Horn

Mag strip by Newham.

Mounted on the wall in my TV/living room.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

It's been a bountiful week.






1. Kikumori Nihonkou 240mm sujihiki from Bernal Cutlery
2. Yoshikane 180mm santoku from Epicurean Edge
3. Spyderco Endela K390 from Cutlery Shoppe


----------



## tylerleach

Brian Weekley said:


> I got tired of having to dig through boxes to look at my knives. Here’s my solution …
> 
> View attachment 163722
> 
> 
> From left to right …
> 
> Rader
> Catcheside
> Anderson
> Jiro
> Carter
> Carter
> Newham
> Burke
> Horn
> 
> Mag strip by Newham.
> 
> Mounted on the wall in my TV/living room.


Oh that’s just showing off….


----------



## tylerleach

Playing around with this guy again… just feels so so good. The light isn’t showing it but it has a beautiful patina now.


----------



## tylerleach

*said patina*


----------



## gaijin

Aaannnd an old cheapie, Kanetsune KC332. If I could find a few more of these at the price I paid five years ago, I would buy quickly.


----------



## gaijin

The recent discussion about price increases made me take a pic of my Watanabe 210 Gyuto.


----------



## tylerleach

gaijin said:


> The recent discussion about price increases made me take a pic of my Watanabe 210 Gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 164205


I have been hearing about Watanabe for years now but still don’t know much about them. Gorgeous knife. Do I need to add one to the collection? Tell me about them…


----------



## tylerleach

If you know than you know….
Insanely fortunate to own one of these. Cannot wait to get another!


----------



## gaijin

tylerleach said:


> I have been hearing about Watanabe for years now but still don’t know much about them. Gorgeous knife. Do I need to add one to the collection? Tell me about them…



This may not be the right place for a long discussion since it's the picture thread, here is the thread that made me take the picture: 






Watanabe Price Increase


Just a heads up to my fellow KKF folks. Per Watanabe's website, prices are increasing by 50% in May. Get your orders in now folks!




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





If you look around a bit here you'll find plenty of discussions of Watanabes products. I only have the gyuto but his 180mm nakiris from the professional line seems to be well liked.


----------



## WiriWiri

Kogetsu SK-5 gyuto with pile of roughly chopped onions (for gravy)






And also with a Takayuki Stainless clad blue KS Clone. Pondering reducing some of the knife collection - block full, mag rack full, the overspill drawer no longer closes easily - and put these two laserish blades into a shoot out with a loose intention of releasing one.

In typical KKF fashion I’ve decided to keep both. Too much fun was had with either, and although both performed similarly effectively at sliding through them alliums, there’s enough of a difference in feel to (almost) justify keeping the two, The Goko’s monosteel feels much more robust than the more flexible KS-alike, but the Takayuki’s no slouch and surprisingly convexed for such a thin thing. Pretty unreactive too, so it can probably displace the (strictly unnecessary) second stainless suji slot in my collection

FFS. I am weak. 


PS: thanks again to both @refcast and @IsoJ for sending these fine BST numbers my way and the previous maintenance/improvement work. Big reason for my hesitancy to ship them on


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Yoshikane's maiden voyage. Some rather light duty for our first date.


----------



## brimmergj

Denka Level: Achieved!
Definitely a heck of a cutter. Very thin at edge and the 195mm feels like a great fit


----------



## daddy yo yo

Here’s some I used on Friday:


























EDIT: from top to bottom:
240 Shigefusa yanagiba
Watanabe ajikiri
Little pinky from stinky @KAMON Knives 
Big Ork slayer from @KAMON Knives


----------



## tylerleach

Super love everything in those photos… including the painting hanging on the wall. Where did you get that? Awesome photos btw


----------



## daddy yo yo

tylerleach said:


> Super love everything in those photos… including the painting hanging on the wall. Where did you get that? Awesome photos btw


Thank you! It’s a French painter who I have become friends with a loooooong while ago who made those:






Étienne Yver







www.etienne-yver.com


----------



## SirCutAlot

Is this Shig some kind of fuguhiki ? it looks so thin at the handle ? Maybe just the perspective. Mine looks 2 times thicker.

SirCutALot


----------



## daddy yo yo

SirCutAlot said:


> Is this Shig some kind of fuguhiki ? it looks so thin at the handle ? Maybe just the perspective. Mine looks 2 times thicker.
> 
> SirCutALot


It’s a 240 Yanagiba…


----------



## Brian Weekley

Was playing with the light a bit today and got a couple of nice pics.






Hinoura River Jump






Kurosaki Fujin Sujihiki


----------



## adrianopedro

Shig Gyoto cutting some veggies


----------



## parbaked

Newham cutting fewer vegetables…


----------



## uniliang

New saya day.


----------



## tylerleach

uniliang said:


> New saya day.View attachment 164955
> View attachment 164956
> View attachment 164953
> View attachment 164954


Those handles and sayas are amazing! Also, you cut anything with that Kurosaki “sword” yet?? Would love to see it in action


----------



## Lars

Itinomonn/Munetoshi 190mm Bunka


----------



## HansCaravan

Messermeister Royale Elité


----------



## uniliang

tylerleach said:


> Those handles and sayas are amazing! Also, you cut anything with that Kurosaki “sword” yet?? Would love to see it in action


Thanks! Here is the video me using Kurosaki.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Western gyuto from Craig Maher which I bought from @preizzo - always a pleasure to do business with him:


----------



## Jovidah

daddy yo yo said:


> Here’s some I used on Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: from top to bottom:
> 240 Shigefusa yanagiba
> Watanabe ajikiri
> Little pinky from stinky @KAMON Knives
> Big Ork slayer from @KAMON Knives


I never thought about using those bamboo plateholders (at least that's what Ikea calls them) as a knife holder. I originally bought some of them to store cutting boards, which didn't really work since half of mine were too thick, but I might give this a go.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Jovidah said:


> I never thought about using those bamboo plateholders (at least that's what Ikea calls them) as a knife holder. I originally bought some of them to store cutting boards, which didn't really work since half of mine were too thick, but I might give this a go.


Some here combined 2 of those into one… in my kids-free household it also works as shown, edge up…

EDIT: I think someone here showeda modified plateholder, every second bit was cut, and they made it a stand by putting 1 or 2 legs on the rear… This thing costs 3 Euros, and it is worth a try!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Decided to use my Ryan Swanson tuned TF Maboroshi petty to remove silver skin on beef cheeks. It’s amazing what a really sharp knife can do.













… and a choil shot …


----------



## tostadas

Brian Weekley said:


> Decided to use my Ryan Swanson tuned TF Maboroshi petty to remove silver skin on beef cheeks. It’s amazing what a really sharp knife can do.
> 
> View attachment 165005
> View attachment 165006
> View attachment 165007


got a choil shot on that?


----------



## Brian Weekley

I’ll post one later today.


----------



## tylerleach

Jovidah said:


> I never thought about using those bamboo plateholders (at least that's what Ikea calls them) as a knife holder. I originally bought some of them to store cutting boards, which didn't really work since half of mine were too thick, but I might give this a go.


They work fantastic for stones too. Well… synthetics I suppose. Probably wouldn’t be able to fit a giant natural in one of those slots.


----------



## preizzo

daddy yo yo said:


> Western gyuto from Craig Maher which I bought from @preizzo - always a pleasure to do business with him:


Always a pleasure


----------



## Barmoley

daddy yo yo said:


> Western gyuto from Craig Maher which I bought from @preizzo - always a pleasure to do business with him:


Totally agree Matteo is a great guy. Very cool knife as well.


----------



## MowgFace

Wakui 210 sporting a new pair of shoes. Heiji Burnt Chestnut courtesy of @birdsfan

Still a little bit of scorch from the burn in, but I’m not worried about it.


----------



## Homechef

A little mango salsa courtesy of the TF gang! 210 mab and 135 FRKZ


----------



## parbaked

Dragon v. lamb leg for a curry…


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Me and the Yoshi getting some prep done so that later when the Friday-beers-munchies kick in I don't lop off a finger. That would suck cuz I might chip the blade!


----------



## Marshmallo

NKD!!!!
Konosuke Fujiwara 255 aogami 2.


----------



## tylerleach

Marshmallo said:


> View attachment 165250
> 
> 
> NKD!!!!
> Konosuke Fujiwara 255 aogami 2.



I knew it was only a matter of time before these started being posted… I am equally excited for you as I am jealous. #didntclickfastenough

Honestly, that’s the ugliest knife I’ve ever seen! You know what I can just take that right off your hands so you don’t have to be embarrassed anymore… you’re welcome.


----------



## daddy yo yo

sooner or later I am afraid I will have to return this one to @KAMON Knives :


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

daddy yo yo said:


> sooner or later I am afraid I will have to return this one to @KAMON Knives :



At this point, you should start a rent-to-own program.


----------



## Pie

Working on attaching knives to walls. I tell you sticking things to uneven stone and hanging sharp objects on them sketches me out. Never noticed the handle on this thing before but it’s kinda cool too. Lots of texture in the ferrule. 

1 down, 11 to go..






This dude rocks. Sourced some beautiful Purple Heart and threw in a puck for free. The sense of humour doesn’t hurt.


----------



## kpham12

parbaked said:


> Dragon v. lamb leg for a curry…
> View attachment 165109


Is this an older Misono? I bought an old looking heavily used and sharpened one that says “Swedish Steel” and the current ones say “EU carbon steel”, but I haven’t seen one that says “EU Swedish steel”.


----------



## cooktocut

Every time I try and cut cabbage with anything else, I inevitably get a few cuts in and switch to this


----------



## tylerleach

cooktocut said:


> Every time I try and cut cabbage with anything else, I inevitably get a few cuts in and switch to this
> 
> View attachment 165349


God I bet that thing is ridiculous. I am a cleaver lover and massive Kamon fan so that’s right up my alley. How heavy is it?


----------



## tylerleach

NKD! After being lost in the mail, this beauty just finally showed up. Kono Sanjo SKD 180 Petty. Cuts like a dream! Plus my 240 has a little brother now…


----------



## cooktocut

tylerleach said:


> God I bet that thing is ridiculous. I am a cleaver lover and massive Kamon fan so that’s right up my alley. How heavy is it?


Heh, it’s a respectable 520 grams.


----------



## tylerleach

cooktocut said:


> Heh, it’s a respectable 520 grams.


Oh my God!


----------



## cooktocut

tylerleach said:


> Oh my God!


Lol, solid titanium handle will do that.

I grab it more than my other, lighter cleavers tho. The weight makes for some very calming, zen-like push cutting, where all I have to concentrate on is setting the knife and letting it fall.


----------



## tylerleach

cooktocut said:


> Lol, solid titanium handle will do that.
> 
> I grab it more than my other, lighter cleavers tho. The weight makes for some very calming, zen-like push cutting, where all I have to concentrate on is setting the knife and letting it fall.


Oh I believe that. That would a total mind fk for me, I use my CCK cleaver every day. But I totally get it. My Kamon is probably 100 heavier than other knives of that size and the weight definitely works in its favor. Would you send me a choil shot of that bad boy?


----------



## cooktocut




----------



## tylerleach

cooktocut said:


> View attachment 165360
> View attachment 165361


Ohhhh mama. You ever want to re-home that you just let me know sir. God his knives are amazing. I know we all know that but sometimes it just needs to be said.


----------



## Hockey3081

cooktocut said:


> Every time I try and cut cabbage with anything else, I inevitably get a few cuts in and switch to this
> 
> View attachment 165349



Do you cut with both hands to ensure the workout is symmetrical? (I still love this thing so much)




tylerleach said:


> Ohhhh mama. You ever want to re-home that you just let me know sir. God his knives are amazing. I know we all know that but sometimes it just needs to be said.



I know this man and I don’t think this kitchen axe will ever be re-homed.


----------



## Pie

wabi sabi taking over. Only one is mine sadly


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pie said:


> wabi sabi taking over. Only one is mine sadly View attachment 165515


If it was 3 of the same you could at least pick the „best“…


----------



## ChrisCrat

Watanabe White Yanagi


----------



## marc4pt0

daddy yo yo said:


> Western gyuto from Craig Maher which I bought from @preizzo - always a pleasure to do business with him:



I‘d like to see more pics of this one. Looks quite fetching


----------



## daddy yo yo

marc4pt0 said:


> I‘d like to see more pics of this one. Looks quite fetching


Sure, here you go:


----------



## preizzo

daddy yo yo said:


> Sure, here you go:


Missing it a lot


----------



## daddy yo yo

preizzo said:


> Missing it a lot


It is in good hands, Matteo!


----------



## parbaked

kpham12 said:


> Is this an older Misono? I bought an old looking heavily used and sharpened one that says “Swedish Steel” and the current ones say “EU carbon steel”, but I haven’t seen one that says “EU Swedish steel”.


It's older. Looks like they marked them as EU Sweden for a while before switching to EU Carbon.


----------



## Pie

daddy yo yo said:


> If it was 3 of the same you could at least pick the „best“…


Mine’s already been butchered on the stones . Medium helping of wonkiness, nice grind on the maboroshi gyuto tho. Spa day time for the 2 new ones!


----------



## tylerleach

marc4pt0 said:


> I‘d like to see more pics of this one. Looks quite fetching


Agreed


----------



## esoo

Today's bread knives (Raquin and Kamon)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

More Masakane.


----------



## daddy yo yo

cooktocut said:


> View attachment 165360
> View attachment 165361


Looks like in my living room, sitting on the couch watching TV with a knife in my hand…


----------



## preizzo

daddy yo yo said:


> Looks like in my living room, sitting on the couch watching TV with a knife in my hand…


----------



## preizzo

cooktocut said:


> View attachment 165360
> View attachment 165361


You definitely have no kids ...and if you does you are nuts ..
Nice knife


----------



## daddy yo yo

preizzo said:


> You definitely have no kids ...and if you does you are nuts ..
> Nice knife


I am pretty sure he’s nuts, whether he has kids or not!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Once again the Western gyuto from Craig Maher:

232 / 58 / 305g:











I was quite surprised that it weighed so much because this is definitely one of these knives where you simply wouldn’t guess such heavy weight. It feels substantial like a worker should but it doesn’t feel heavy at all. Great overall balance!


----------



## cooktocut

daddy yo yo said:


> I am pretty sure he’s nuts, whether he has kids or not!


Lol says the guy who photographs his morning coffee with an accompanying knife


----------



## daddy yo yo

cooktocut said:


> Lol says the guy who photographs his morning coffee with an accompanying knife




EDIT: for a short moment I thought how does he know because this morning I wanted to do exactly that but decided against it and made only a pic of my heart-shaped latte art cappuccino - no knife.


----------



## chefwp

Club gyuto shot. I know what you're thinking, "cleary needs a Takada and a Konosuke to add to this group!"
1) don't judge me!
2) you're correct!

Newest at the top, oldest at the bottom. The top two are my favorites, 210 Yoshi and 240 Kagekiyo


----------



## preizzo

chefwp said:


> Club gyuto shot. I know what you're thinking, "cleary needs a Takada and a Konosuke to add to this group!"
> 1) don't judge me!
> 2) you're correct!
> 
> Newest at the top, oldest at the bottom. The top two are my favorites, 210 Yoshi and 240 Kagekiyo
> View attachment 165690


I think you should add some real forge knife from a western maker instead of prelaminate japanese knives


----------



## tylerleach

chefwp said:


> Club gyuto shot. I know what you're thinking, "cleary needs a Takada and a Konosuke to add to this group!"
> 1) don't judge me!
> 2) you're correct!
> 
> Newest at the top, oldest at the bottom. The top two are my favorites, 210 Yoshi and 240 Kagekiyo
> View attachment 165690


I’m sure that Yoshikane rips… I have 2 of its Konosuke brothers and they flyyy through ingredients


----------



## Mikeadunne

Kono things


----------



## Pie

Small knives selection. So glad these are finally out of storage


----------



## gaijin

A Dalman Day


----------



## Pie

-1 wabi sabi.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Mikeadunne said:


> Kono thingsView attachment 165781
> 
> Did you end up with my old Kono bunka?


----------



## Mikeadunne

I don’t believe so. I got this from another longtime member here a couple years ago. Such an amazing knife.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Mikeadunne said:


> I don’t believe so. I got this from another longtime member here a couple years ago. Such an amazing knife.


Sold it 5 years ago, never saw one like it again in blue 2. Heaviest Kono I ever had.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Chicagohawkie said:


> Sold it 5 years ago, never saw one like it again in blue 2. Heaviest Kono I ever had.


Yup. I forget exactly what this one weighs but that tracks. The weight/height combo make it a killer. I hate to speak it certainties but I can’t imagine ever selling it.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Mikeadunne said:


> Yup. I forget exactly what this one weighs but that tracks. The weight/height combo make it a killer. I hate to speak it certainties but I can’t imagine ever selling it.


I would say it was probably in the top 3 best old konos I ever had. Just wasn’t into bunkas otherwise would have held on to it a while. I only have one Kono left and probably selling that at some point soon.


----------



## Mikeadunne

what the hell are you keeping?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Mikeadunne said:


> what the hell are you keeping?


Only the ones I use! Have a custom Kamon arriving soon, after that will use the 20 or so I have till they’re worn out.


----------



## tylerleach

Chicagohawkie said:


> I would say it was probably in the top 3 best old konos I ever had. Just wasn’t into bunkas otherwise would have held on to it a while. I only have one Kono left and probably selling that at some point soon.View attachment 165982


Yoooo when are you trying to sell this beauty??


----------



## cooktocut

Feeling like Lisch appreciation day over here


----------



## HansCaravan

Stunning cooktocut!!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Budget Markin - gorgeous knife!!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

daddy yo yo said:


> Budget Markin - gorgeous knife!!



That trips all my "simple elegance" triggers!


----------



## Delat

I was accidentally sent a Frederick Spare in 250mm instead of 230 (decided to keep it) and thought of a fun picture. I normally keep these knives on two separate racks but packed them in for this shot in order of size. I have 120mm to 250mm well covered now


----------



## HansCaravan

I'll start with this for trimming the turkey:






Then this pup for the potatoes and veggies:


----------



## Brian Weekley

My Creative Supervisor for knife pictures.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Murata doing snack prep for the granddaughter.


----------



## daddy yo yo

HansCaravan said:


> I'll start with this for trimming the turkey:
> 
> View attachment 166436
> 
> 
> Then this pup for the potatoes and veggies:
> 
> View attachment 166437


Let me know what you think of the gyuto. I have been looking at this one for several days…


----------



## HansCaravan

I am planning on writing up a review and will attempt to take better pictures in the next couple of weeks. I first need to get a little more familiar with the knife before sharing detailed thoughts. Keep an eye on the reviews section towards the middle of March.


----------



## hien

On the line this weekend


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

hien said:


> View attachment 166525
> 
> On the line this weekend



Great pic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brimmergj

Bought this kitchen plow to get to know my rock collection a bit better. Been a fun morning


----------



## Pie

I  Food Release.


----------



## pentryumf

Takahisa, 210 & 300.
Cheap in price and prime performance.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

pentryumf said:


> Takahisa, 210 & 300.
> Cheap in price and prime performance.



I love those sleeper gems.


----------



## Bico Doce

@birdsfan helped me upgrade my Toyama with this beautiful handle made from buckeye burl. This man is very talented, the slot was the perfect size and I was able to do the install myself. Couldn’t be happier with the end result.


----------



## Philip Yu

I've always wanted to try a Nakagawa.


----------



## sidey

Sorry for the crappy phone camera pic… work to do!!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

sidey said:


> View attachment 166730
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy phone camera pic… work to do!!



Looks great to me! Excellent knife work too. The only foul I see is you didn't identify the knife.


----------



## sidey

Haha true, sorry again… I guess I thought a 240 iron clad Toyama was pretty identifiable!!


----------



## Bensonhai

Manaka Hamono Kisuke Blue #1Kurouchi


----------



## daddy yo yo

Markin gyuto:


----------



## huntingsgr8

One of my own. W2 with a hamon.


----------



## HansCaravan

The profile on that knife is perfect @huntingsgr8!


----------



## huntingsgr8

HansCaravan said:


> The profile on that knife is perfect @huntingsgr8!



Hey, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Wagnum

Moritaka, Murata and Irongull


----------



## esoo

Yesterday's arrival in better lighting


----------



## Bico Doce

Forced patina on kippington WP. Why? Because I ran out of things to sharpen and money to buy more knives


----------



## lasagna pe

Bico Doce said:


> Forced patina on kippington WP. Why? Because I ran out of things to sharpen and money to buy more knives
> 
> View attachment 167021


Nice! What did you use to force patina?


----------



## tylerleach

Pie said:


> View attachment 166537
> 
> I  Food Release.






And crazy thin slices of random ingredients 
I love these things!


----------



## Bico Doce

lasagna pe said:


> Nice! What did you use to force patina?


Cleaning vinegar and water heated up, I wrapped the knife in a kitchen towel that had a cool design and let it sit soak for a few minutes. After I hit it with windex and I wiped it down with fine steel wool/micro mesh pad to remove some of the orange patina that looked closer to rust and eliminate the sticky feel. Not sure if this is the best way to do something like this but it was my first shot and I think it came out ok


----------



## shinyunggyun

Philip Yu said:


> I've always wanted to try a Nakagawa.
> View attachment 166667


is that the one from the cook's edge?


----------



## Philip Yu

shinyunggyun said:


> is that the one from the cook's edge?


I believe it is, sorry. I threw away the receipt so wife wouldn't know. Sugi has blade only if you like to customize.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Gyuto from @The Edge :


----------



## gentiscid

Konosuke Madei Sumiiro 150 mm petty


----------



## sidey

Mazaki 210 (from CleanCut 2018) slaying a few shallots today


----------



## tostadas

daddy yo yo said:


> Gyuto from @The Edge :


I've been having a lot of fun with my Edgerton lately too


----------



## kpham12

sidey said:


> View attachment 167284
> 
> Mazaki 210 (from CleanCut 2018) slaying a few shallots today


How’s the edge retention on plastic boards?


----------



## hien

Next couple days line up


----------



## sidey

kpham12 said:


> How’s the edge retention on plastic boards?


Better than I’d thought from white steel, good for a days use in the prep kitchen after which it wants a touch up to whistle through tomato skins again (but by then it’s still shampooed than anyone else’s knife inthe kitchen!)


----------



## kpham12

sidey said:


> Better than I’d thought from white steel, good for a days use in the prep kitchen after which it wants a touch up to whistle through tomato skins again (but by then it’s still shampooed than anyone else’s knife inthe kitchen!)


Yeah, I’ve been using more white steel for prep work and it holds up surprisingly well. And if someone busts out a bunch of tomatoes after that fresh edge is gone, I can just strop on a cardboard box or something.


----------



## esoo

Chaparral got some good use cutting up a ton of boxes


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> Chaparral got some good use cutting up a ton of boxes
> View attachment 167411



One of my favorite Spyderco models.


----------



## tylerleach

Long lost brothers…
Small: check. 
Xl: check
…Lrg soon to come!


----------



## tylerleach

hien said:


> View attachment 167341
> 
> Next couple days line up


What is that Nenox like? Obviously people love them and they have fancy, expensive(and gorgeous) handles but how do they perform? I am a chef and I know a lot of chefs swear by them. Curious about your experience.


----------



## tylerleach

daddy yo yo said:


> Gyuto from @The Edge :


Oh I like that! Never heard of them before.. def gonna check that out


----------



## OldSaw

Munetoshi 240 Gyuto


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

OldSaw said:


> Munetoshi 240 Gyuto
> View attachment 167480



That handle is beautiful.


----------



## OldSaw

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That handle is beautiful.


I have to give credit to the previous owner for that, but thanks, it is a dandy.


----------



## esoo

Yet again the 17 year old daughter decides that the most expensive knife I have is the best for cutting bread


----------



## BillHanna

She’s got quite the eye. Condolences to her future husband.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The current active lineup:






L to R:

- Masakane 165mm honesuki
- MAC Pro PKF50 125mm petty
- Yu Kurosaki Senko 165mm bunka
- Tsunehisa 165mm ginsan nakiri
- Yoshikane 180mm santoku
- Akifusa AS 180mm gyuto


----------



## esoo

BillHanna said:


> She’s got quite the eye. Condolences to her future husband.



Up until recently she always chose the $40 Tojiro nakiri, so she did really up her game.


----------



## Wagnum

My Moritakas when they were fresh out of the box


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> Yet again the 17 year old daughter decides that the most expensive knife I have is the best for cutting bread
> View attachment 167570


She's not wrong...


----------



## picturepoet

Nakiri 180mm


----------



## M1k3

@HSC /// Knives Zwear VERSUS Salmon.
I think I did a respectable job on the fillets? But could be better


----------



## Hockey3081




----------



## tylerleach

Hockey3081 said:


> View attachment 167684


I saw this knife on his instagram right after he made it.. what are his knives like?


----------



## Hockey3081

tylerleach said:


> I saw this knife on his instagram right after he made it.. what are his knives like?



I’m a fan. Actual weight is on the heavier side (G10 and wrought are obviously not feathers) but it feels much lighter in hand - pleasantly surprised. Went through the potato with ease without a crazy amount of sticking so his convex grind works. I had these slightly softened grape tomatoes - sliced through them nicely without much resistance. Drag cutting through the halves was a breeze. Good taper, and I’m a sucker for a well sculpted handle. And he’s actually a super nice guy on top of it all.


----------



## HansCaravan

Oliva Elite


----------



## Cliff

Ashi 150 AEBL


----------



## BGY_888

Kippington 225 S


----------



## Squirrelbutter

A nice workday kit


----------



## endlessturtle

NKD! Wanted a Nakiri so I decided just to commit, and snagged a Watanabe Pro 180mm


----------



## daddy yo yo

Wa-gyuto from @Björn Birgersson :


----------



## Pie

These things piled up a little bit. Family photo before getting sent out 




Top to bottom:
- Iron clad Blue #2 finished on shobou suita
- Stock hairline finish
- Hard suita + acid etch, to show the differential temper and grain structure in the steel
- Synthetic mirror finish

Couple extras 















Last 2 are kinda cool, one is clad, one is monosteel, but was able to squeeze a kasumi look out of the monosteel one.


----------



## Hockey3081

Pickled veggie prep for a noodle bowl and felt like getting cute with 2 .

Steeleworks on top. Fox Handmade on the bottom. Scott Fox makes a _killer_ blade.


----------



## Ggmerino

My onion killer: Yoshimi Kato SG2 Large Nakiri/Chuka with octagonal ebony handle, 178 x 73mm, 250g, light laser. Choil shot.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Freestyle fun chopper from German maker suntravel:


----------



## cooktocut

Was inspired by a former KKF member a while back to take this… can anyone guess who?


----------



## Hockey3081

cooktocut said:


> View attachment 168147
> 
> Was inspired by a former KKF member a while back to take this… can anyone guess who?


“I love American breakfast!!”


----------



## Bensonhai

When you are excited to try the knife before taking off the lacquer


----------



## parbaked

Newham…


----------



## cooktocut

Breaking in my new Jiro 270 with a bolognese… loving these colors!


----------



## Pie

Kit for mushroom risotto: 

Takeda bunka - mushrooms
Takeda gyuto 270mm - smashing on stuff and big mushrooms
TF denka 210mm - wafer thin bte, shallot killer

Man I love Takeda. You can bang away as hard as you want and they come out unscathed, sharp as ever.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Watanabe 180mm Pro Nakiri with Raquin custom handle i got a few days ago from the secondary market in germany.

Love it!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Bread knife.






Akifusa AS


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

picturepoet said:


> View attachment 167654
> 
> 
> 
> Nakiri 180mm


cries in unsuccessful bst post 
glws....


----------



## picturepoet

cries in unsuccessful bst post
glws....
[/QUOTE]

no reason for tears in this case


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Yu Kurosaki getting ready to prep some stuff that needs to be used up.


----------



## Mikeadunne

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Yu Kurosaki getting ready to prep some stuff that needs to be used up.


looks like an epic edge pic


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Mikeadunne said:


> looks like an epic edge pic



Guilty. I do like their style.


----------



## tylerleach

NKD! Kemadi 250 Bulat… custom handle by Graydon. This thing RIIIIIPS


----------



## adrianopedro

Having been using this one a lot lately, Gyoto from Yasha Yukawa


----------



## Jville

adrianopedro said:


> Having been using this one a lot lately, Gyoto from Yasha Yukawa
> 
> 
> View attachment 168882


How do you like it? I’ve always been curious about his work.


----------



## adrianopedro

I like it a lot, this one is a special project of Yasha in Shirogami 2, made with Eduardo Favero @kasumibrasil, has a different Kanji because of that. 

Very comfortable in hand, fits perfect, easy to sharpen.


----------



## Jeff

Hockey3081 said:


> Pickled veggie prep for a noodle bowl and felt like getting cute with 2 .
> 
> Steeleworks on top. Fox Handmade on the bottom. Scott Fox makes a _killer_ blade.
> 
> View attachment 167994



SICK !!!!!

Those look amazing. 

More info? Please?


----------



## Jeff

cooktocut said:


> View attachment 168147
> 
> Was inspired by a former KKF member a while back to take this… can anyone guess who?




More info please!


----------



## Jville

Jeff said:


> More info please!


It’s a Kamon


----------



## cooktocut

Jeff said:


> More info please!


Oscar Meyer. I like to fry them up in a little tallow, after cutting them in half long ways …

kidding, but who doesn’t recognize a kamon?!


----------



## Jeff

… I didn’t. I had never seen one and was immediately struck by it.

Learn something new every day.

When did you first see one?


----------



## cooktocut

Jeff said:


> … I didn’t. I had never seen one and was immediately struck by it.
> 
> Learn something new every day.
> 
> When did you first see one?


I know, only kidding. I’m sure most people on here would be able to stump me with “obvious” knives that I didn’t recognize, either. He makes a fantastic knife though, and the more I interact with other makers, the more I realize how awesome he is to work with, also. Highly recommend.


----------



## Jeff

Your “Oscar Meyer” comment was received in the good natured way it was intended and I appreciated the response sharing the maker. 

… And yes, I have already Googled & explored his work.

Might even contact him about a custom knife when I have zeroed in all of the characteristics I want.


----------



## parbaked

BB.D silver steel…sofrito.


----------



## Hockey3081

Jeff said:


> SICK !!!!!
> 
> Those look amazing.
> 
> More info? Please?



Thanks, bud. The Steeleworks is a CuMai with curly redwood handle. I want to say around 210mm. You can check him out @steeleworks66 on IG - super nice guy.

The bottom knife is made by Scott Fox (@foxhandmadeknives). Handle is mammoth tooth and ironwood. ~225mm blade. Feel free to PM me if you have more questions. 



Jeff said:


> Your “Oscar Meyer” comment was received in the good natured way it was intended and I appreciated the response sharing the maker.
> 
> … And yes, I have already Googled & explored his work.
> 
> Might even contact him about a custom knife when I have zeroed in all of the characteristics I want.


Sign up for his newsletter. Only way to get a slot. I’m now in production after snagging a spot back in October 2020. The KKF mass drop pushed me back but as @cooktocut said, he is fantastic to work with if you get the opportunity.


----------



## dmonterisi

kaiju and brussels


----------



## Knivperson

Jeff said:


> More info please!


It's a mazaki


----------



## Hockey3081

Knivperson said:


> It's a mazaki


----------



## IsoJ

Hockey3081 said:


> View attachment 169024


----------



## sidey

S. Tanaka 210 ginsan lite (KnS) vs butternut squash


----------



## timebard

All the talk about the new batch of MCX Spare knives got me to take mine out for some veggie lasagna prep...


----------



## KO88

I do use em and I do (). Toyama is the best!


----------



## Hockey3081

Kind of enjoying using 2 knives for no good reason.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## BillHanna

Let me borrow those tweezers. I’ll give them right back.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Let me borrow those tweezers. I’ll give them right back.


Uh uh. "Give them back". After your days off. And I have to chase you down. And ask multiple times. And.... they'll still be with your neighbors cousin you let borrow them. Right? RIGHT?!?!


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> Uh uh. "Give them back". After your days off. And I have to chase you down. And ask multiple times. And.... they'll still be with your neighbors cousin you let borrow them. Right? RIGHT?!?!


Which reminds me, I need to put tape on the tweezers...


----------



## BillHanna

I knew EXACTLY which item to borrow


----------



## M1k3

My locker


----------



## tostadas

The trick is to rub poop all over the handles. So that when someone tries to steal your stuff, they get poop all over their hands and learn not to do it again.


----------



## M1k3

tostadas said:


> The trick is to rub poop all over the handles. So that when someone tries to steal your stuff, they get poop all over their hands and learn not to do it again.


Instructions unclear. Pooped on Chef's desk just in case.


----------



## hien

Matching set for the weekend


----------



## parbaked

Newham & LaSeur




#brassbolsters


----------



## gentiscid




----------



## tostadas

hien said:


> View attachment 169511
> 
> 
> Matching set for the weekend


I normally don't like those electric kind of color schemes, but yours looks pretty sweet


----------



## Brian Weekley

If this gal knew how much I like venison … and how many sharp knives I own …






She wouldn’t be stopping by for breakfast!


----------



## Cliff

Putting a patina on a Mazaki petty after a quick thinning and polish:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Getting some prep work done during the UFC Prelims. Still not sure what I'm going to do with them but it's a start.  






Tsunehisa Ginsan


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Getting some prep work done during the UFC Prelims. Still not sure what I'm going to do with them but it's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsunehisa Ginsan


Coleslaw?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> Coleslaw?



It'll be slaw of some sort. I think I'm gonna grill a pork loin and go toward Asia so maybe some kind of sesame dressing...?


----------



## tylerleach

Patina check.


----------



## esoo

Chimichurri in progress...


----------



## tylerleach

Muteki 225 in Shirogami 1, clad with 410. 
I am EXTREMELY impressed with this knife. I had been looking at Mutekis for about a year and I honestly didn’t know what to expect. As soon as I opened the box… WHOA. Aesthetic, performance, fit and finish, balance, etc. it absolutely checks all the boxes. I will be buying another right away. Absolute stunner.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Man, I wish I would've bought a sujihiki years ago! Love this thing and every time I use it I kick myself for all those decades of slices... Screw the oft recommended bread knife and buy a suji.






A humble Sakai Kikumori 240 in SK from Bernal.


----------



## uniliang

Probably done with blade for now, putting the og handle back on soon.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## BillHanna

Did you tape up those tweezers yet?


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Did you tape up those tweezers yet?


Thanks for reminding me! Once I get home! First priority!


----------



## KAMON Knives

Hockey3081 said:


> View attachment 169024





IsoJ said:


> View attachment 169030



Sry if I'm late to the show but these two made my day


----------



## MrHiggins

New shoes for two of my knives, both Mesquite made by Shi-Han. (Knives are a 270 Fuji FM and a 240 Togashi).


----------



## gaijin

A little new patina on my Y. Tanaka (of the JNS persuasion). Don't know if it's fancy enough for the main patina thread. ... but dayumm... this knife can cut.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

HONESUKI!!!








Not the cleanest job but I don't do whole deboning very often.


----------



## captaincaed

Thrifting find


----------



## Bico Doce

New handle for a Migoto white 1 240. Maple burl by @birdsfan.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Bico Doce said:


> New handle for a Migoto white 1 240. Maple burl by @birdsfan.
> 
> View attachment 170589



That handle is gorgeous! Congrats and another great job @birdsfan!


----------



## hien

Prep knives this week


----------



## HansCaravan




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I don't know about where you all are but man, the state of available green onions (scallions) here has been these pencil thin sad little things for a while. So when I popped into my local Mexican grocer and saw some real beauties I just had to get them.

While I was putting away the groceries I proudly displayed my bulbous finds to my wife. She asked, "What are you going to do with those?" Somewhat perplexed that she wasn't as excited about them as I was, I stayed positive and responded that I wasn't sure but I'd figure something out.

Then, shockingly, she said, "You just got those so you can cut them up and take pictures for your forum."

BWUH?! I mean... Pissshhh... I mean... I'm all like, you don't know me...













Yu Kurosaki Senko


----------



## Martyn

Breaking in the new TF Morihei Hisamoto -


----------



## kpham12

hien said:


> View attachment 170590
> 
> Prep knives this week


What kind of boards are you guys using?


----------



## andrewlefilms

Work/home kit
from L-R
Tojiro HSPS 270
Kochi V2 240
S. Tanaka B2 240
Kintaro W1 210
Kaeru WH W2?* 210
S. Tanaka Ginsan 210
Sakai Takayuki AEBL 210
Unnamed Bone Cleaver
CCK1103


----------



## kpham12

andrewlefilms said:


> View attachment 170829
> 
> Work/home kit
> from L-R
> Tojiro HSPS 270
> Kochi V2 240
> S. Tanaka B2 240
> Kintaro W1 210
> Kaeru WH W2?* 210
> S. Tanaka Ginsan 210
> Sakai Takayuki AEBL 210
> Unnamed Bone Cleaver
> CCK1103


How’s the Kaeru? I might look into a 240, love a good workhorse.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Maker nightmares …






I think that we would all agree that being a successful knife maker comes with its challenges … nightmares if you will! Long hours, difficult working conditions, a healthy dose of OCD and very particular customers. … and not a lot of pay for the hours involved.

Twice during the last month makers who I have bought knives from have contacted me post purchase and declared that the knife they have made for me has a defect and needs to be replaced. These are the two knives … a Sujihiki from Bjorn Birgersson and a Gyutohiki from another top maker. Here’s another couple of pics …












IMAGINE … completing a top end knife to completion, then facing the prospect of throwing it away and starting anew!

From the pile of telephone book paper confetti in the picture, the problem they discovered wasn’t in cutting ability. In both cases I convinced the makers to let me purchase the “Less Perfect” knives. Both were reluctant but ultimately succumbed to my pleas. Who wins? … I hope we both did. I got great additions to my collection and the makers nightmare wasn’t a total financial loss to each of these quality individuals.


----------



## andrewlefilms

kpham12 said:


> How’s the Kaeru? I might look into a 240, love a good workhorse.


It is a beast, weighs 300g and holds abouy 4mm almost to the tip. Really fun to use once in a while but I wouldn't say it's ever my first choice for an all around knife. Then again, I've always preferred midweights


----------



## Jville

Brian Weekley said:


> Maker nightmares …
> 
> View attachment 170830
> 
> 
> I think that we would all agree that being a successful knife maker comes with its challenges … nightmares if you will! Long hours, difficult working conditions, a healthy dose of OCD and very particular customers. … and not a lot of pay for the hours involved.
> 
> Twice during the last month makers who I have bought knives from have contacted me post purchase and declared that the knife they have made for me has a defect and needs to be replaced. These are the two knives … a Sujihiki from Bjorn Birgersson and a Gyutohiki from another top maker. Here’s another couple of pics …
> 
> View attachment 170832
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170831
> 
> 
> IMAGINE … completing a top end knife to completion, then facing the prospect of throwing it away and starting anew!
> 
> From the pile of telephone book paper confetti in the picture, the problem they discovered wasn’t in cutting ability. In both cases I convinced the makers to let me purchase the “Less Perfect” knives. Both were reluctant but ultimately succumbed to my pleas. Who wins? … I hope we both did. I got great additions to my collection and the makers nightmare wasn’t a total financial loss to each of these quality individuals.


What are the defects?


----------



## Brian Weekley

Jville said:


> What are the defects?



Honestly … the defects are really in the minds of the makers. Everything made by hand is to some degree imperfect. In some way they didn’t meet the standards these makers set for themselves. In my hands they are close to perfect and will see long productive use in my kitchen. One thing that is perfect is the integrity of the makers involved.


----------



## Bear

Another Migoto white, this one is a 260 doing up some chicken burgers


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Time to get to work.






Sakai Kikumori SK 240mm sujihiki and Yu Kurosaki Senko 165mm bunka.


----------



## cooktocut

Colors by @KAMON Knives


----------



## btbyrd

Togiharu 270 suji and some corned brisket.


----------



## RockyBasel




----------



## tylerleach

Martyn said:


> Breaking in the new TF Morihei Hisamoto -
> View attachment 170822


What do you think of this guy? I have been eyeing them for a while… I just love the look of them! Kind of Denka like with super simple handles. Super sick.


----------



## tylerleach

Playing around with new tripod, made a little video about one of my first Japanese knives. No unicorns in this one!


----------



## tylerleach

Banding baby! Starting to get a little patina as well. Love this thing.


----------



## uniliang

Finally done restoring this Fudo Kuniyuiki Honyaki Gyuto 360mm.
Ashi Honyaki 210mm looks so small next to it lol


----------



## tylerleach

uniliang said:


> Finally done restoring this Fudo Kuniyuiki Honyaki Gyuto 360mm.
> Ashi Honyaki 210mm looks so small next to it lol
> View attachment 171090
> View attachment 171091
> 
> View attachment 171093
> 
> View attachment 171092


MONSTER. Also that Ashi… wassup girl, you lookin good.


----------



## tylerleach

tylerleach said:


> View attachment 171089
> Banding baby! Starting to get a little patina as well. Love this thing.


For whatever reason the clarity of the photos/videos gets slightly distorted when I post from my iPhone… not sure why. I promise it looks even better than this!


----------



## Martyn

tylerleach said:


> What do you think of this guy? I have been eyeing them for a while… I just love the look of them! Kind of Denka like with super simple handles. Super sick.


solid cutter. easy to sharpen and gets super sharp. could use some thinning depending on the grind. handle gaps need some sealing. all in all definitely worth every penny.


----------



## Pie

HumbleHomeCook said:


> HONESUKI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the cleanest job but I don't do whole deboning very often.


And here I am deboning drums just to see what happens





Ngl I love this little thing. Not saying I don’t want another one for stupid reasons, but the yuki really gets the job done with minimal drama.


----------



## tostadas

tylerleach said:


> What do you think of this guy? I have been eyeing them for a while… I just love the look of them! Kind of Denka like with super simple handles. Super sick.


They're more like iron clad maboroshi (white 1 core). I've had a number of them and really like the simple handle. Some older ones I got had well done handles that feel great. My most recent one came with a horrible handle install with huge gaps, and a bug even crawled out of it! But the blades are excellent, as you would expect from TF.


----------



## tylerleach

Pie said:


> And here I am deboning drums just to see what happens
> View attachment 171122
> 
> 
> Ngl I love this little thing. Not saying I don’t want another one for stupid reasons, but the yuki really gets the job done with minimal drama.


Yeah I have the yuki Nakiri and same exact report. No drama no frills, just a super solid knife. Takes an edge extremely well. I’ve actually been looking around for a good Honesuki…


----------



## Hockey3081

Zach Camacho


----------



## Pie

tylerleach said:


> Yeah I have the yuki Nakiri and same exact report. No drama no frills, just a super solid knife. Takes an edge extremely well. I’ve actually been looking around for a good Honesuki…


I’m working on convincing myself I don’t need another one . There’s a recent thread about what makes a good one, and the yuki really has no shortcomings to me. 

Moritaka’s ishime looks nice, but unpleasant to clean sticky chicken off and I’m unsure of the flexiness their san Mai method instills. Then I wanted to try a single bevel, and then I’m enamoured with how fat Takeda makes them. One of these days..


----------



## tylerleach

Pie said:


> I’m working on convincing myself I don’t need another one . There’s a recent thread about what makes a good one, and the yuki really has no shortcomings to me.
> 
> Moritaka’s ishime looks nice, but unpleasant to clean sticky chicken off and I’m unsure of the flexiness their san Mai method instills. Then I wanted to try a single bevel, and then I’m enamoured with how fat Takeda makes them. One of these days..


Yes I looked at all of those haha. The Takeda one is reeeeal chunky but his heat treats are so great I feel like I could get a screamin edge on it.. hard to find though. I was considering the regular Moritaka one, a single bevel one or if anyone has a better suggestion…??
I’ve been doing a lot of butchery lately so I definitely want to pick one up. I’ve just been using a petty which works alright I’m just afraid I’ll snap the tip off.


----------



## gaijin

Current knives in use.. the eastern ones:






From left to right:

Kanetsune KC702
Shibazi DW343
Watanabe Standard Petty 120mm
Watanabe Gyuto 210mm
Watanabe Gyuto 240mm

And the beaters. IKEA 365+ and a small Morakniv:






I must say that the IKEA stuff really is worth it's money once I put a good edge on it. If the chinese cleaver had been available in my country I'd gotten that too. It only appears to be available in the pacific region tho...


----------



## tylerleach

cooktocut said:


> Colors by @KAMON Knives View attachment 170946
> View attachment 170947
> View attachment 170948
> View attachment 170949


If I could like this twice I would.


----------



## gaijin

tylerleach said:


> If I could like this twice I would.



There, I liked it for you.


----------



## tylerleach

Inspired me to bust mine out. This man is a


----------



## daddy yo yo

tylerleach said:


> View attachment 171223
> Inspired me to bust mine out. This man is a


An old man with green balls???

@KAMON Knives


----------



## taitanium

"tree of Knife"


----------



## ptanks15

cooktocut said:


> Colors by @KAMON Knives View attachment 170946
> View attachment 170947
> View attachment 170948
> View attachment 170949


These look spectacular. I must acquire.


----------



## MattPike4President

taitanium said:


> "tree of Knife"View attachment 171240


 
That's absolutely wild, did you fabricate that yourself and if so whatever gave you the idea?


----------



## tylerleach

daddy yo yo said:


> An old man with green balls???
> 
> @KAMON Knives


Correct, sir.


----------



## Jville

gaijin said:


> Current knives in use.. the eastern ones:
> 
> View attachment 171222
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Kanetsune KC702
> Shibazi DW343
> Watanabe Standard Petty 120mm
> Watanabe Gyuto 210mm
> Watanabe Gyuto 240mm
> 
> And the beaters. IKEA 365+ and a small Morakniv:
> 
> View attachment 171221
> 
> 
> I must say that the IKEA stuff really is worth it's money once I put a good edge on it. If the chinese cleaver had been available in my country I'd gotten that too. It only appears to be available in the pacific region tho...


Nice looking globals.


----------



## pleue

taitanium said:


> "tree of Knife"View attachment 171240


any more pics of this cool kitchen?


----------



## cooktocut

Kamon vs Salmon

Fresh, wild caught king salmon is harder and harder to find these days. I love the stuff though, plus it’s insanely healthy for you. Pure Food sends them next day out out Washington state, where they come in every day from Alaska. The freshest salmon I’ve ever handled! I used half for jerky, the other half for fillets. My butchery game needs some work, but it sure is fun practicing.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Birgersson gyuto:


----------



## daddy yo yo

Again, my (semi-custom) gyuto from @Björn Birgersson :


----------



## Hockey3081

Hazenberg nakiri 










cooktocut said:


> Kamon vs Salmon
> 
> Fresh, wild caught king salmon is harder and harder to find these days. I love the stuff though, plus it’s insanely healthy for you. Pure Food sends them next day out out Washington state, where they come in every day from Alaska. The freshest salmon I’ve ever handled! I used half for jerky, the other half for fillets. My butchery game needs some work, but it sure is fun practicing.View attachment 171471
> 
> 
> View attachment 171468


Bruh…


----------



## cooktocut

Hockey3081 said:


> Bruh…


I’d send you some, but I doubt the shelf life would last the year it took you to eat it


----------



## tostadas

Munetoshi butcher with a new handle


----------



## taitanium

taitanium said:


> "tree of Knife"View attachment 171240


more 'office' pics


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Ya ever know you're going to make too much food but you just don't care cuz you're into it? 






Don't worry, it'll all getting eaten eventually. 

Watanabe and Masakane.


----------



## esoo

First run of the Takada


----------



## Barmoley

Travel kit.


----------



## Martyn

Beater Masamoto yanagi murdering some beef brisket - 





Sexy patina -


----------



## cooktocut

Loving this knife… my first taste of Kato’s work and it definitely lives up to the hype.


----------



## dmonterisi

Comet 26c3 honyaki


----------



## hien

Shameless nenox set for the this week service


----------



## Runner_up

Siblings  Have wanted a yo Shigefusa gyuto for some time. That this one is a kitaeji is just the cherry on top.

Will probably move the kasumi 210 on to a new home. It's been a killer knife, but I just can't justify having two in the same size.


----------



## Hockey3081

hien said:


> View attachment 172724
> 
> 
> Shameless nenox set for the this week service



If that handle Tiffany Blue g10?


----------



## hien

Hockey3081 said:


> If that handle Tiffany Blue g10?



Yes it is


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Watanabe vs. new board:











The hype is real.

@daveb @nakiriknaifuwaifu


----------



## tylerleach

Crazy stoked about this guy… Brand spankin new Jiro 255. #293.


----------



## Philip Yu

tylerleach said:


> View attachment 172884
> 
> Crazy stoked about this guy… Brand spankin new Jiro 255. #293.


Thanks, you just helped me get this White #1...


----------



## HansCaravan

Made pork loins rubbed with mustard and spices last night


----------



## daddy yo yo

Here’s another pic of the Craig Maher knife I purchased from preizzo:


----------



## parbaked

Hiromoto AS with curly satinwood handle and DIY TF notch…


----------



## tylerleach

parbaked said:


> Hiromoto AS with curly satinwood handle and DIY TF notch…
> View attachment 173220


Ok so I’ve been thinking about doing this to one of my knives! Did you just sandpaper the hell out of it? Belt grinder? Both?
SIIIIICK knife btw.


----------



## Bear

Almost 10 minutes, good thing I don't have a case of them to do.



It's amazing how little of this knife actually gets used, it's all tip.


----------



## parbaked

tylerleach said:


> Ok so I’ve been thinking about doing this to one of my knives! Did you just sandpaper the hell out of it? Belt grinder? Both?
> SIIIIICK knife btw.


Cheap set of diamond files, sandpaper and a few beers…


----------



## tylerleach

parbaked said:


> Cheap set of diamond files, sandpaper and a few beers…


Heard that. The few beers are a very important part of the process…


----------



## marc4pt0

parbaked said:


> Cheap set of diamond files, sandpaper and a few beers…



Dremmel drill works as well. Just don't let the steel get too hot


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Watanabe Pro


----------



## esoo

Naturally a nakiri is the knife of choice to break down a chicken.


----------



## tylerleach

marc4pt0 said:


> Dremmel drill works as well. Just don't let the steel get too hot


Nice. Ok cool. I was thinking a Takeda AS 240 would look reeeeal nice with a finger notch. (Unless a certain forum member persuades me to sell it to them..)


----------



## tostadas

Matsubara 214x58mm in white#1. Original grind was a bit wonky but I really like the profile and size of it. I rounded the pointy heel and also did a thinning session (before and after below). Been using it for the past couple days and absolutely loving it. It will get the refinishing it deserves in due time.


----------



## ModRQC

Me pondering over my collection making sure I was okay with selling some...






Lacking my Sukenari HAP-40 K-Tip 210mm Gyuto, at this moment with a friend of mine, but soon to come home and not up for grabs anyway...

So... Bottom to top, right to left (yeah Right to Left, so beware you're following it adequately) :





_S. Tanaka S3 150mm petty, Yoshikane SKD-12 165mm Bunka, Kaji-Bei A#2 SS Clad 165mm Santoku, M. Kurosaki SG2 180mm Bunka..._

Yeah had a fit with the Bunka shape. Also a few Nakiris and this picture is just but timely lacking a Wakui Migaki W#2 Nakiri (sold to a lady friend of mine) that stayed with me for 3 months. Wakui was superb but she loved it so much more than I that it was quite an easy decision to let it go to a low price.





_... Wakui A#2 iron clad 210mm, S. Tanaka A#2 SS Clad 210mm, Sukenari AS 225mm, Shi.Han 52100 mono 210mm, HSC/// AEB-L mono 225mm._

I've come to a point where EVERYTHING there was likely for BST up to 4 units overall, and had to start choosing...






Yeah even those two precious at the left. Even my Shi.Han is considered up for grabs until only my heart can weigh in otherwise. And I'm heartless these days. Too much money into it, not enough use, the name of the game every year around.






A decision was made. BST up and running as I'm writting this. Sukenari HAP back home something like tomorrow and I can't wait for its return.

Lending knives is disquieting. Don't know in what state they'll be back in. But real showing... do I really miss that knife? Is it tougher than I pegged it for (good test really)? What do I care so much about any knife I own.

Lending units around even my most prized ones have done destroying the very last illusion left with me.

I am no collector. This is no collection. This is up for grabs stuff at any moment but my very whisms...

I am not a collector... I am a buyer of something else, ready to try a bit of everything, ready to sell it back at any point. Some knives have convinced me they're great AND adapted to my style, and stayed with me the while, and yet they still end up for grabs at some point.

Next are yet another two or three of these going BST... IDK but it'll come.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## ModRQC

Is that a @M1k3 serviced Shibata?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 173902



Lemons = Yes
Lemongrass = Get the %$#@##%%%&&^%&&)(*&^!!! And don't you ever *&^%$)(@#$#@##%$!!! You ^%$#(*&^!!!


----------



## M1k3

ModRQC said:


> Is that a @M1k3 serviced Shibata?


Shibata? That ain't no Shibata! It's the "I suck at borrowing **** so I broke your handle-ata!"


----------



## ModRQC

M1k3 said:


> Shibata? That ain't no Shibata! It's the "I suck at borrowing **** so I broke your handle-ata!"



Awwn man almost replied with that but didn’t see much of the blade in your such broke your handle post.


----------



## M1k3

ModRQC said:


> Awwn man almost replied with that but didn’t see much of the blade in your such broke your handle post.


----------



## ModRQC

Unknown to me Sakai? Nashiji… kono profile…


----------



## M1k3

ModRQC said:


> Unknown to me Sakai? Nashiji… kono profile…



Give me an 'H'

"H!"

Give me an 'S'

"S!"

Give me a 'C'

"C!"

What's that spell?


----------



## ModRQC

M1k3 said:


> Give me an 'H'
> 
> "H!"
> 
> Give me an 'S'
> 
> "S!"
> 
> Give me a 'C'
> 
> "C!"
> 
> What's that spell?



But but but… but that can’t be your wrought iron one?


----------



## BillHanna

Mazaki?


----------



## Barmoley

It is clearly HSC III zwear. How does one break a handle on one of these is what I want to know.


----------



## hien

Pink/lavender set this week


----------



## M1k3

Barmoley said:


> It is clearly HSC III zwear. How does one break a handle on one of these is what I want to know.


1. "Do you have a sharp ass knife I can use?" - Prep Cook to myself

2. Hand her the knife thinking she needs to cut stuff, possibly thinly? 

3. Hear some banging. Assume it's the dinner cook pounding out chicken.

4. Prep Cook returns said knife. Use it and handle is loose. Cracked in 3 places with 1 huge crack.

5. Ask prep cook if she was cutting a tire?

6. Prep Cook says she was smashing lemongrass with the butt of the handle.

7.


----------



## Barmoley

M1k3 said:


> 1. "Do you have a sharp ass knife I can use?" - Prep Cook to myself
> 
> 2. Hand her the knife thinking she needs to cut stuff, possibly thinly?
> 
> 3. Hear some banging. Assume it's the dinner cook pounding out chicken.
> 
> 4. Prep Cook returns said knife. Use it and handle is loose. Cracked in 3 places with 1 huge crack.
> 
> 5. Ask prep cook if she was cutting a tire?
> 
> 6. Prep Cook says she was smashing lemongrass with the butt of the handle.
> 
> 7.


Damn, that sucks.


----------



## ModRQC

You’d think they are better tools to that…


----------



## Alder26

M1k3 said:


> 1. "Do you have a sharp ass knife I can use?" - Prep Cook to myself
> 
> 2. Hand her the knife thinking she needs to cut stuff, possibly thinly?
> 
> 3. Hear some banging. Assume it's the dinner cook pounding out chicken.
> 
> 4. Prep Cook returns said knife. Use it and handle is loose. Cracked in 3 places with 1 huge crack.
> 
> 5. Ask prep cook if she was cutting a tire?
> 
> 6. Prep Cook says she was smashing lemongrass with the butt of the handle.
> 
> 7.




I mean it’s not like your gonna use your own knife knife for a job like that hahaha


----------



## Mikeadunne

M1k3 said:


> 1. "Do you have a sharp ass knife I can use?" - Prep Cook to myself
> 
> 2. Hand her the knife thinking she needs to cut stuff, possibly thinly?
> 
> 3. Hear some banging. Assume it's the dinner cook pounding out chicken.
> 
> 4. Prep Cook returns said knife. Use it and handle is loose. Cracked in 3 places with 1 huge crack.
> 
> 5. Ask prep cook if she was cutting a tire?
> 
> 6. Prep Cook says she was smashing lemongrass with the butt of the handle.
> 
> 7.


8. fired


----------



## M1k3

ModRQC said:


> You’d think they are better tools to that…


Like the spine of her knife? 



Alder26 said:


> I mean it’s not like your gonna use your own knife knife for a job like that hahaha


Of course not!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Yu Kurosaki Cheese Knife


----------



## ModRQC

Hey that’s not a ch… ooooh you!


----------



## esoo




----------



## kpham12

M1k3 said:


> 1. "Do you have a sharp ass knife I can use?" - Prep Cook to myself
> 
> 2. Hand her the knife thinking she needs to cut stuff, possibly thinly?
> 
> 3. Hear some banging. Assume it's the dinner cook pounding out chicken.
> 
> 4. Prep Cook returns said knife. Use it and handle is loose. Cracked in 3 places with 1 huge crack.
> 
> 5. Ask prep cook if she was cutting a tire?
> 
> 6. Prep Cook says she was smashing lemongrass with the butt of the handle.
> 
> 7.


Wow, I’ve done a lot of lemongrass with the flat of a cleaver or spine of a cleaver/gyuto and occasionally the butt of a handle, but I’ve never needed so much force as to actually damage the handle. She must have been putting a lot of muscle into it


----------



## M1k3

kpham12 said:


> Wow, I’ve done a lot of lemongrass with the flat of a cleaver or spine of a cleaver/gyuto and occasionally the butt of a handle, but I’ve never needed so much force as to actually damage the handle. She must have been putting a lot of muscle into it


Lots of force + not a short knife + lots of stupid = sad me


----------



## Bico Doce

M1k3 said:


> 1. "Do you have a sharp ass knife I can use?" - Prep Cook to myself


But why did the knife have to be sharp to pound lemongrass  ?


----------



## ModRQC

Bico Doce said:


> But why did the knife have to be sharp to pound lemongrass  ?



On one hand, we could read "sharp ASS knife" literally... like she wanted a knife with a sharp ass. If a knife has an ass then it'd be the handle butt would it?

On the other hand, I'm guessing pounding it was part of a process involving cutting it first or after...


----------



## M1k3

Bico Doce said:


> But why did the knife have to be sharp to pound lemongrass  ?


I'll take "things that don't make sense for $2,000 Alex"


----------



## Bico Doce

M1k3 said:


> I'll take "things that don't make sense for $2,000 Alex"


I’m guessing there was can she needed to open before she pounded the lemongrass. Please tell me you let her have it.


----------



## M1k3

Bico Doce said:


> I’m guessing there was can she needed to open before she pounded the lemongrass. Please tell me you let her have it.


I'd like to think so. But her no hesitation whatsoever answering that she was smashing lemongrass with the handle, makes me think otherwise.


----------



## Barmoley

M1k3 said:


> I'd like to think so. But her no hesitation whatsoever answering that she was smashing lemongrass with the handle, makes me think otherwise.


Some people just have no respect for other people's stuff. You might know very little about knives and yet if taking someone else you'd think one would ask if it is ok to use it as a hammer.


----------



## M1k3

Barmoley said:


> Some people just have no respect for other people's stuff. You might know very little about knives and yet if taking someone else you'd think one would ask if it is ok to use it as a hammer.


I assumed she would have some, she was chatting with me about getting some nicer knives and a sharpening stone.... But I think she meant some hammers and axes?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The current heavy lifters. My honesuki has been at the far left for some time and it's still frequently used but I have another magnet for the "occasional" knives.







L to R
- MAC Pro
- Yu Kurosake Senko
- Tsuenhisa
- Watanabe
- Yoshikane
- Akifusa

Aside from being different makers, anyone guess what's different about each of these?


----------



## Bico Doce

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The current heavy lifters. My honesuki has been at the far left for some time and it's still frequently used but I have another magnet for the "occasional" knives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R
> - MAC Pro
> - Yu Kurosake Senko
> - Tsuenhisa
> - Watanabe
> - Yoshikane
> - Akifusa
> 
> Aside from being different makers, anyone guess what's different about each of these?


Different steels?


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The current heavy lifters. My honesuki has been at the far left for some time and it's still frequently used but I have another magnet for the "occasional" knives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R
> - MAC Pro
> - Yu Kurosake Senko
> - Tsuenhisa
> - Watanabe
> - Yoshikane
> - Akifusa
> 
> Aside from being different makers, anyone guess what's different about each of these?


Different handles.

Different makers.

Different price points.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Bico Doce said:


> Different steels?



Yep that's what I was thinking about.

- Swedish Stainless
- R2
- Ginsan
- Aogami 1
- SKD
- Aogami Super


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> Different handles.
> 
> Different makers.
> 
> Different price points.



To be fair, they are all different handles in way or another. Interesting about the price points though and made me think about it. The MAC is obviously at the lower end of the price scale and the Tsunehisa was just a step up but the rest all kinda fall into that $200-250 range. I hadn't really thought about that but I do seem to troll those waters a lot.


----------



## Jovidah

M1k3 said:


> I assumed she would have some, she was chatting with me about getting some nicer knives and a sharpening stone.... But I think she meant some hammers and axes?


I see a Wüsthof in her future. The thing being so damn handle heavy would probably be an advantage in her case.


----------



## tostadas

Jovidah said:


> I see a Wüsthof in her future. The thing being so damn handle heavy would probably be an advantage in her case.


Maybe a dewalt would be better suited


----------



## ModRQC

ModRQC said:


> Me pondering over my collection making sure I was okay with selling some...
> 
> View attachment 173510
> 
> 
> Lacking my Sukenari HAP-40 K-Tip 210mm Gyuto, at this moment with a friend of mine, but soon to come home and not up for grabs anyway...
> 
> So... Bottom to top, right to left (yeah Right to Left, so beware you're following it adequately) :
> 
> View attachment 173511
> 
> _S. Tanaka S3 150mm petty, Yoshikane SKD-12 165mm Bunka, Kaji-Bei A#2 SS Clad 165mm Santoku, M. Kurosaki SG2 180mm Bunka..._
> 
> Yeah had a fit with the Bunka shape. Also a few Nakiris and this picture is just but timely lacking a Wakui Migaki W#2 Nakiri (sold to a lady friend of mine) that stayed with me for 3 months. Wakui was superb but she loved it so much more than I that it was quite an easy decision to let it go to a low price.
> 
> View attachment 173512
> 
> _... Wakui A#2 iron clad 210mm, S. Tanaka A#2 SS Clad 210mm, Sukenari AS 225mm, Shi.Han 52100 mono 210mm, HSC/// AEB-L mono 225mm._
> 
> I've come to a point where EVERYTHING there was likely for BST up to 4 units overall, and had to start choosing...
> 
> View attachment 173513
> 
> 
> Yeah even those two precious at the left. Even my Shi.Han is considered up for grabs until only my heart can weigh in otherwise. And I'm heartless these days. Too much money into it, not enough use, the name of the game every year around.
> 
> View attachment 173514
> 
> 
> A decision was made. BST up and running as I'm writting this. Sukenari HAP back home something like tomorrow and I can't wait for its return.
> 
> Lending knives is disquieting. Don't know in what state they'll be back in. But real showing... do I really miss that knife? Is it tougher than I pegged it for (good test really)? What do I care so much about any knife I own.
> 
> Lending units around even my most prized ones have done destroying the very last illusion left with me.
> 
> I am no collector. This is no collection. This is up for grabs stuff at any moment but my very whisms...
> 
> I am not a collector... I am a buyer of something else, ready to try a bit of everything, ready to sell it back at any point. Some knives have convinced me they're great AND adapted to my style, and stayed with me the while, and yet they still end up for grabs at some point.
> 
> Next are yet another two or three of these going BST... IDK but it'll come.




Following on that lead, yesterday I made sure both Shi.Han and Wakui were tip top sharp. T'was time for making up my mind about my favorite workhorse.







It's right in time since both would need thinning on a next session. I've burned what little thin BTE the Wakui had OOTB, and the Shi.Han is just starting to get fat BTE. Less than how it came to me, more than I can ignore.





Wakui






Shi.Han...


...First a bit of proteins and a board that would ensure my edges were true... the crappiest bamboo of my collection that dutifully serves as a board to cut processed raw meat. Back bacon 4 slices stacks for each knife = roughly 15mm tall stack first sliced long way, then diced short way.






Hard to tell a winner but profile where the Shi.Han undoubtedly win... I'll come back on that because it's a bit unfair and needs clarification. Also, the Wakui's propension to throw food off shows well here with the less tidy dice pile, just as well as it's capacity to throw whole segments of a dice aside like a single piece. The Shi.Han's food release is somehow calmer and steadier, on par with its competitor and most of any I've experienced but controlled. I had one long stack slice stick to it slightly (fell off before I could push it off) though whereas the Wakui got none. I'd have a hard time to say what it can even mean but being honest. Tidiness of the Shi.Han for the whole operation makes up for it nicely.


... Then onions... one med size of roughly the same size for each knife to turn into a fine dice as well. 






Despite how the Shi.Han proves its tidiness again here, I prefer the Wakui for that job. The dicing that is. Because surprisingly enough the Shi.Han melted through halving its onion, whereas the Wakui just went through steadily. Subtile differences we all get in a big way when working up those inevitable onions. Edge angle plays a bit here as we'll see, but mostly it's an effect of the Wakui's crisper Shinogi. Which is also why I prefer it for the dice: a bit less controlled release for sure, but there's never much of the dice hanging on to the blade at once... aaaand it's narrower, straighter stance - compared with the slightly taller but mostly much more slanted stance of the Shi.Han - does a better job of an almost chopping push cut I like to do on onions. A trend starts to come out.

But I still prefered the Shi.Han slightly for cutting horizontals and verticals of those halfs.


... Then a rough slice of garlic, and a fine slice of carrots.






Difficult, really difficult. Don't be fooled by how the piles look this time BTW, because that for the Wakui was spine scraped clear of my working space both times, but the pile of the Shi.Han is "as is" adding me pushing off remnants of cuts. There the thicker more convexed edge on the Shi.Han played its part in releasing a bit more of it all than the Wakui. Just as well as my preference with it for slicing and more slicing push cut was obvious with the carrots. Added to that, I always found the Shi.Han, as thick as it is tip included (vs. the Wakui aaaaand a LOT of Gyutos out there) to be the better garlic processor of them all...

As for tipping and halving the carrots, both had a slight cracking and similar resistance, and tip dragging rough batonnets out of the halfs a very similar effeciency. These were not big carrots at all... roughly 3/4 of an inch thick Nantese starting to get old but still very rigid and springy. I must give the palm to the Shi.Han here, but the Wakui followed along rather excellently. A smaller third carrot when to the Shi.Han for good behabior, and to make sure it was really it. In the end it's not food release but me knowing the Shi.Han well in tip garlic processing, and preferring it's profile (again to be discussed) in slicier motions -- for the carrot stacks.


... The reason why I was cutting these was an attempt at the ultimate umami tomato sauce.






Which worked outstandly well I must add...


The winner's moment of contemplation of the work done:





Beer was a Moretti, to keep in line with the italian mood.


Add-on: I prefer the Shi.Han's profile in many things, but then again it's mine profile. Where it is now is FAR from being what it was when it got to me.






It's born of my sharpening it about 6 times and thinning it about three times. It's the knife I know best and did my best work by.

In this extreme situation of thickness BTE it's been convexed-relief beveled and sharpened still almost as acutely.






And it can sustain that form for a long time if I want it too. Not the first time I've been there,

Aaaaaand not the first time it's been drawned up against another Gyuto I loved and win the game. Two TF Mabs went that way among others and I really loved both Mabs which I find to suit me better in terms of handling ultimately... but they could not dislodge my Shi.Han out of its spot of whatever I like best for a Gyuto if it's going to be so expensive.

Be well folks!


----------



## M1k3

Sounds like someone needs another knife rack,block, drawer or bedroom. I hear off-site offices work also.


----------



## ModRQC

Lol if talking about my boxes I love keeping these in their boxes. A liner of towel paper and I don't need to worry about oiling them or how long they can be kept aside. It seems to survive forever in the most pristine condition... that you stored them in last time around. 

If not then sorry and I don't know what your remark is directed towards...


----------



## daddy yo yo

„_Winter is coming_“ is long gone. Spring is here:


----------



## gabdo

a close-up on my Saji and its custom saya by Hawatari


----------



## k7598




----------



## daniel_il




----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## k7598




----------



## Martyn

Catcheside 165 vs some veggies -


----------



## slorber

Slayed some bagels


----------



## parbaked

#minimazaki


----------



## ModRQC

The quest continues... Wanted to use both side by side again but time was a-ticking. So the Shi.Han was selected for an incredibly indulgent meal...














The Shi.Han tip tapped mushrooms like the champion it always was, laughed at the celery, deliciously managed the red bell pepper half and the green onions, and sliced that bacon like no one's business - on the cheap dried out bamboo board at the start of the prep. No decrease in sharpness to date. And as always I can't imagine why I'd want to depart with it. Yet the Wakui has lots to say as well, and I'll see to that next prep.






Remember that Umami sauce? And bites of parmigiana chicken...


----------



## esoo

I walk into the kitchen where my fiancee is cooking. I glance at the knife rack and notice that it is fairly empty. She has used all her knives. I glance further down the rack and see one of mine is missing. Scan the counter and cannot see it. Glance into the sink and see it sitting there, sitting on top of a wet cutting board and dripping wet. 

Of all the knives she chose, it had to be this one 





After washing and drying it seems mostly unscathed. The wood of the handle needs a little oil but that's about it.


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> I walk into the kitchen where my fiancee is cooking. I glance at the knife rack and notice that it is fairly empty. She has used all her knives. I glance further down the rack and see one of mine is missing. Scan the counter and cannot see it. Glance into the sink and see it sitting there, sitting on top of a wet cutting board and dripping wet.
> 
> Of all the knives she chose, it had to be this one
> View attachment 174920
> 
> 
> After washing and drying it seems mostly unscathed. The wood of the handle needs a little oil but that's about it.


Are you married to @stringer's sister?


----------



## Justinv

Maybe consider getting better knives. I’m not a fan of rustbuckets.


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> Are you married to @stringer's sister?



Don't think so. I'm pretty sure I started this off by my casual attitude towards washing down the carbon (as I leave knives to develop patina). But wet in the sink is something new...


----------



## esoo

Justinv said:


> Maybe consider getting better knives. I’m not a fan of rustbuckets.


----------



## BillHanna

He wanted to cut a pineapple. He used three knives to do it. Good job, kid. Justify three blades on one fruit.
CCK 1303
Yoshimitsu Fugen White 1 tall nakiri 
150 petty


----------



## daddy yo yo

Moritaka 270 with custom Tamarind handle made by Tony LaSeur:


----------



## daveb

M1k3 said:


> I assumed she would have some, she was chatting with me about getting some nicer knives and a sharpening stone.... But I think she meant some hammers and axes?



So, you got a sharp ass knife I can borrow to open a coconut?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Preparation for the easter days...


----------



## daveb

BillHanna said:


> He wanted to cut a pineapple. He used three knives to do it. Good job, kid. Justify three blades on one fruit.
> CCK 1303
> Yoshimitsu Fugen White 1 tall nakiri
> 150 pettyView attachment 175039


 
He forgot to use a parer for the eyes.....


----------



## BillHanna

daveb said:


> He forgot to use a parer for the eyes.....


Ehhhh . Also, he’s kinda terrible with smaller knives. He gets reckless. He has a cut glove, but Mom still gets antsy. 150 seems to be the perfect size for all interested parties.


----------



## M1k3

daveb said:


> So, you got a sharp ass knife I can borrow to open a coconut?


Ass knife? 

Bone cleaver!


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> Ass knife?
> 
> *SERBIAN* Bone cleaver!


@Isasmedjan?


----------



## uniliang

Ashi Honyaki Blue Fugubiki after hazuya and jizuya.


----------



## k7598




----------



## timebard

Simple salad with Dalman+BB


----------



## k7598




----------



## tostadas

Tanaka cleaver and Anryu AS, hair popping sharp, ready for a lazy Sunday afternoon


----------



## Philip Yu

Happy Easter with a colored


Hinoura.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Disability be damned, my youngest is determined to get out there this year with her cousin and best friend and do some mushroom hunting! She's been doing research for two years now. Being on a very limited fixed income, she showed me a cheapy mushroom "knife" and asked if I would mind getting for her. To which I replied, yes, yes I would mind getting her that thing. 






She's pretty stoked and I'm pretty happy.


----------



## MattPike4President

Slow season in the tourist town where I work means I have time to take pictures of knives. Sicard 243 AEBL vs onions for a tiny batch of carmos.


----------



## parbaked

TFTFTFTFTFTF…




180 Mabo picked up from TF shop in Tokyo in 2018.


----------



## k7598




----------



## tag98

Finally fit up! Letshandlethis and tf!!


----------



## Barmoley

Some old school kitchen knives.


----------



## cooktocut




----------



## Barmoley

And some squares for you square guys.


----------



## HSC /// Knives

M1k3 said:


> 1. "Do you have a sharp ass knife I can use?" - Prep Cook to myself
> 
> 2. Hand her the knife thinking she needs to cut stuff, possibly thinly?
> 
> 3. Hear some banging. Assume it's the dinner cook pounding out chicken.
> 
> 4. Prep Cook returns said knife. Use it and handle is loose. Cracked in 3 places with 1 huge crack.
> 
> 5. Ask prep cook if she was cutting a tire?
> 
> 6. Prep Cook says she was smashing lemongrass with the butt of the handle.
> 
> 7.



note to self - add to pre ship QC checklist
ability to smash lemongrass with butt of handle - Pass/Fail


----------



## esoo

HSC /// Knives said:


> note to self - add to pre ship QC checklist
> ability to smash lemongrass with butt of handle - Pass/Fail



Adds steel butt cap to handle....


----------



## k7598




----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> Adds steel butt cap to handle....


Doesn't help when the handle breaks at the tang end instead of the butt.


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> Doesn't help when the handle breaks at the tang end instead of the butt.



More epoxy...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> Doesn't help when the handle breaks at the tang end instead of the butt.



Tang man that sucks. At least it was alright in the end.


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> Doesn't help when the handle breaks at the tang end instead of the butt.



Or you need one of those steel ferrules


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> More epoxy...


Like when I installed @BillHanna's handle?


----------



## ModRQC

This whole thing should have went much more easier... Wakui iron-clad B#2 should have yielded arms facing a Shi.Han mono 52100 that, since acquisition, was tuned to my expectations.

And yet....





_Looking true after smashing some small garlic cloves see below...






Two stacks of Pancetta, 13 slices around 1mm thick each, one tidy and predictable, one quite askew... 





...and truth is if not aimimg for a perfect dice size, I was able to just push down "chop" both stacks._


Obviously washed thereafter before what comes next... cheap bamboo no scare to the knife.





_What's supposed to be challenging with celery again?





... and I ponder, what could I expect that rather hefly and now rather thick BTE knife to do fine dicing those smallish red onions...





... what, indeed.






Skip forward: Alla Matriciana





Respect that characteristically patterned liner coming from Sanjo._



Now... what... Shi.Han or Wakui, I would find myself in a very difficult situation WOULD I really hold onto the thought of selling one of these as "redundancy" for a 210mm "workhorse"... which decision I hardly see fit to anything worthwhile anymore.

Both are knives I have a hard time imagining myself without. But still redundant, as it's one or the other or both could do it anyhow.


----------



## k7598

Herder 1922


----------



## HansCaravan

k7598 said:


> Herder 1922



What an awesome blade. Mine just falls through food and I cannot help but smile every time I use it. Have you used yours much?


----------



## k7598

HansCaravan said:


> What an awesome blade. Mine just falls through food and I cannot help but smile every time I use it. Have you used yours much?


I've used it quite a bit. Obviously the picture was made when it was still pretty new


----------



## BGY_888

Yanick Puig - Tuna Slayer


----------



## tostadas

BGY_888 said:


> Yanick Puig - Tuna Slayer
> View attachment 176245


Nice knife block


----------



## BGY_888

tostadas said:


> Nice knife block


thanks... But this knife block has a time limit on it...  It's not a very good one when left out in the open.


----------



## k7598

Mike Wunderer


----------



## HansCaravan

Takeshi Saji Karin 240mm


----------



## HansCaravan

I rubbed the handle with a little of mineral oil after receiving


----------



## RockyBasel




----------



## daddy yo yo

RockyBasel said:


> View attachment 176475
> View attachment 176476
> View attachment 176477


This is the one from last year which was sold in this gorgeous wooden box, handle from a centuries-old church or smth, right?

EDIT: this one?100# 26er Gyuto


----------



## RockyBasel

daddy yo yo said:


> This is the one from last year which was sold in this gorgeous wooden box, handle from a centuries-old church or smth, right?
> 
> EDIT: this one?100# 26er Gyuto


Yup - impressive memory!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

RockyBasel said:


> View attachment 176475
> View attachment 176476
> View attachment 176477


 a true grail, out of this world


----------



## daddy yo yo

It is not only a knife, not only a tool. It is a piece of art and a piece of history. Seriously, one of the most beautiful knives I have ever seen. I am happy for you that you were lucky enough to get this unicorn!


----------



## RockyBasel

daddy yo yo said:


> It is not only a knife, not only a tool. It is a piece of art and a piece of history. Seriously, one of the most beautiful knives I have ever seen. I am happy for you that you were lucky enough to get this unicorn!


----------



## k7598




----------



## Lars

Itinomonn petty in the wild..


----------



## k7598




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Akifusa Aogami Super with a stone-only 8k edge put on 2-3wks ago with no maintenance and near solo use four or so nights a week.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Dalman 220X52 Western Honyaki


----------



## picturepoet

nice handle


----------



## Brian Weekley

Was up in the middle of the night and rearranged one of my knife strips …





Rader
Lisch
Hazenberg
Lisch
Carter
Bloodroot
Maumasi
Burke
Horn

Some are new and will make an appearance in New Knives when I think of a meal to welcome them to the family. All are great.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> Was up in the middle of the knife and rearranged one of my knife strips …
> 
> View attachment 176883
> 
> Rader
> Lisch
> Hazenberg
> Lisch
> Carter
> Bloodroot
> Maumasi
> Burke
> Horn
> 
> Some are new and will make an appearance in New Knives when I think of a meal to welcome them to the family. All are great.


That Rader kills me!!!


----------



## Barmoley

daddy yo yo said:


> That Rader kills me!!!


Agreed. The whole strip is insane.


----------



## thebradleycrew

daddy yo yo said:


> That Rader kills me!!!


Ditto - beautiful collection


----------



## parbaked

BB.D silver steel…


----------



## Naftoor

That maumasi remains one of my favorite looking knives of all time, handle ties in with the Damascus beautifully!




Brian Weekley said:


> Was up in the middle of the night and rearranged one of my knife strips …
> 
> View attachment 176883
> 
> Rader
> Lisch
> Hazenberg
> Lisch
> Carter
> Bloodroot
> Maumasi
> Burke
> Horn
> 
> Some are new and will make an appearance in New Knives when I think of a meal to welcome them to the family. All are great.


----------



## timebard

Brian Weekley said:


> Was up in the middle of the night and rearranged one of my knife strips …
> 
> View attachment 176883
> 
> Rader
> Lisch
> Hazenberg
> Lisch
> Carter
> Bloodroot
> Maumasi
> Burke
> Horn
> 
> Some are new and will make an appearance in New Knives when I think of a meal to welcome them to the family. All are great.



Wow.

Is that Maumasi a new addition? The handle looks gorgeous and really nicely proportioned.


----------



## Brian Weekley

timebard said:


> Is that Maumasi a new addition? The handle looks gorgeous and really nicely proportioned.



No … I’ve actually had the Maumasi for a couple of years. It’s due a spa treatment but I’ve been reluctant to ship it with the way Covid disrupted shipping over the past couple of years. It’s definitely one of my treasures.


----------



## k7598

Maybe I've a preferred handle shape


----------



## tostadas

Not part of a knife yet, but I'm excited to work with some new blocks I recently picked up.


----------



## parbaked

Laseur…52100, stabilized mahogany and brass…


----------



## ModRQC

A friend's Sukenari Ginsan in a K-Tip 210mm just like mine HAP-40. Ordered from JCK and received in Canada within 10 days and no customs. On my recommendation, but I had never dealt with JCK before so that was quite the trick I was banking on. 











Thought it an interesting addition to all of my reporting on Sukenari so far, which I guess would be best condensed here:






Comparative Review: Sukenari HAP-40 Migaki/Hairline (vs. AS/SG2)


Foreword... This should be the last of me reviewing Sukenari – unless YXR7 comes available again, in which case I might throw a fit and my bank account will be like “Jeeeez man just get it we’ll make do”. I’d usually link to former Sukenari reviews, but the goal of this one review is to make...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Mostly because I've never seen a Sukenari SO THIN behind the edge... like my AS the best of them nothing close.


Sukenari K-Tip 240mm (SG2) (From Cook's Edge 12/2020)






Sukenari 225mm (AS) (From KNS 07/2021)






Sukenari K-Tip 210mm (HAP) (From Cook's Edge 11/2021)






...

Sukenari K-Tip 210mm (Ginsan) (from JCK 03/2022)






Don't know if it's a new stance for Sukenari or just sheer roll of dices. Mind you, when I got to see said friend in person again, the edge was already bent over, but she still claimed it cutted well so I didn't insist. I brought a Matsubara Ginsan that thin back in the days. Will sure always seem to cut well for a noob, but I had got a rolled edge as well pretty fast. 

This one will always be reminded by me despite its bad edge state when I met it because it still got us to cut stuff towards a first experiment with a full blown pizza oven:











We were still getting our **** right about it but this above was our nicest one. All of them though we gulped in sheer silence. Amazing...


----------



## chefknife69

wow that knife strip looks amazing with those knives


----------



## ModRQC

And then a look at Sakai Kikumori SG2 petty...






Home sweet home for the Wakui Nariri that was once mine... for a resharpening. But our point of interest is this Sakai K petty - since I've left quite a few things behind about Wakui as of yet.





This a 135mm unit I recommended for in hand and on board use. Recommended cause it was cheap and available and the handle looked to me like one that would please a more western taste of things.





Not bad for its price.






Geometry is pretty typical though of cheap: flat and thick and obviously righties bias.

I'm sorry I don't have more to post about the work - hence the choice of thread. I treated it as a Victorinox - relief bevel and finished on C1K. I had promised a sharpening after all, not a full thinning and refinish. And the complain about it was not cutting tomatoes. Figures, the OOTB edge could barely cut paper out of being competely burnished dull with over the top belt work.


----------



## madmotts

ModRQC said:


> Don't know if it's a new stance for Sukenari or just sheer roll of dices. Mind you, when I got to see said friend in person again, the edge was already bent over, but she still claimed it cutted well so I didn't insist. I brought a Matsubara Ginsan that thin back in the days. Will sure always seem to cut well for a noob, but I had got a rolled edge as well pretty fast.


Huh… based on your report it seems like Sukenari has some variation issues. I like the grind on my hap40 ktip. I think it’s a slightly thinner variant. I’ve been eye balling the Damascus ginsan sukenari for a bit, so I guess we’ll find out what that’s like when we buy it.


----------



## Hockey3081

parbaked said:


> View attachment 177033
> 
> Laseur…52100, stabilized mahogany and brass…


Great profile on this one.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Outdoor kitchen with no-brains-knife:


----------



## gabdo

cute Morihei nigiri


----------



## daddy yo yo

Craig Maher Western gyuto:


----------



## tag98

Brian Weekley said:


> Was up in the middle of the night and rearranged one of my knife strips …
> 
> View attachment 176883
> 
> Rader
> Lisch
> Hazenberg
> Lisch
> Carter
> Bloodroot
> Maumasi
> Burke
> Horn
> 
> Some are new and will make an appearance in New Knives when I think of a meal to welcome them to the family. All are great.


Man id love to see more of your collection


----------



## daddy yo yo

S-grind wa-gyuto made by @The Edge / Taylor Edgerton:


----------



## KO88

Super cutter


----------



## k7598

Isasmedjan


----------



## RockyBasel

daddy yo yo said:


> Craig Maher Western gyuto:


Tis the season for asparagus


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Geiger in MagnaCut






Just got this knife yesterday. It is my first...

...knife from a custom maker. I didn't commission it so not sure it counts as my first custom.
...knife from a stateside maker.
...knife in @Larrin's MagnaCut.



EDIT: Swapped pic. Other one was out of focus.


----------



## marc4pt0

Brian Weekley said:


> Was up in the middle of the night and rearranged one of my knife strips …
> 
> View attachment 176883
> 
> Rader
> Lisch
> Hazenberg
> Lisch
> Carter
> Bloodroot
> Maumasi
> Burke
> Horn
> 
> Some are new and will make an appearance in New Knives when I think of a meal to welcome them to the family. All are great.



Several familiar knives there, including that Bloodroot. I didn't know you had that one too. That handle is insanely comfortable


----------



## cooktocut

Beginnings of shepherds pie…

Yes, I hand chop a lot of meat. Yes, I own a grinder. No, I don’t have a hard time reconciling those two things.


----------



## parbaked

Reloaded the rubberized cork strop from Bernal and touched up the Kaeru…


----------



## marc4pt0

daddy yo yo said:


> S-grind wa-gyuto made by @The Edge / Taylor Edgerton:



I’m REALLY digging this one. Very sharp looking score


----------



## Brian Weekley

marc4pt0 said:


> Several familiar knives there, including that Bloodroot. I didn't know you had that one too. That handle is insanely comfortable



One of these nights I’m going to make up a strip of my knives that are @marc4pt0 cast offs. They are pretty much the heart of my western collection. Many thanks brother!


----------



## Lucretia

From smallest to biggest...(Rader, Burke)


----------



## Naftoor

First catcheside. First knife north of 250g. Just like that any semblance of normality is ruined and I’ve accepted I’m going to live in the inbox of catcheside and any other smith I can find who does super heavy workhorses politely attempting to sway them into making more so I can empty my bank account on them, until I’m found by a dumpster in an alley twitching and covered in 300+ gram monster knives. Or they all block me.


----------



## k7598




----------



## cooktocut

Naftoor said:


> First catcheside. First knife north of 250g. Just like that any semblance of normality is ruined and I’ve accepted I’m going to live in the inbox of catcheside and any other smith I can find who does super heavy workhorses politely attempting to sway them into making more so I can empty my bank account on them, until I’m found by a dumpster in an alley twitching and covered in 300+ gram monster knives. Or they all block me.


Hah, I’m sure all of us know that feeling. Every single time I get a new knife that blows me away, I’m like “surely I can’t be surprised again” and then sure enough, another knife comes along that makes me forget all about the last one.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Fun chopper from German maker Uwe/suntravel:


----------



## ModRQC

A#2 165/59 177g monopiece Wenge


----------



## tylerleach

Been using this guy a lot lately.
250 Bulat gettin real bandy…


----------



## BGY_888

@Kippington 225


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Picked up another Chambriard Compact pocket knife. This one came from Strata and is the top one in rose wood. It's shown with my 2018 model in amourette (snake) wood.






They say each builder has a unique file pattern and they can trace each knife back to that person by this pattern.


----------



## Hockey3081

Adonis Forged filed bolster


----------



## cooktocut

Lisch watermelon slayer


----------



## ModRQC

A bit of fun with the newcomers this afternoon...






The BST KS needs some work at the edge... God did it struggle with Brussel sprouts. It apparently being the original edge, no wonders since it's been over two years with its last owner - who didn't use it much I seem to surmise. 

So does the Matsubara but more in a fine tuning to preferences. The OOTB edge is really not bad for whatever it is. Struggles a bit with with Russel potatoes skin though but otherwise there isn't much to complain about. And that one is never so easy for a finer edge of my prefrences neither, but I usually get better results still.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

There's work to do.






Wat Pro


----------



## btbyrd

Saya Saturday.


----------



## tag98

Tried my hand at polishing today on my cheapie kiridashi!


----------



## parbaked

Wasabi sabi….




TFTFTFTFTF


----------



## M1k3

Salmon Poke


----------



## pcs-abc

M1k3 said:


> Salmon Poke
> View attachment 178505


I'd love to hear your thoughts on that knife. What are the specs? Steel, length, performance, etc.


----------



## M1k3

pcs-abc said:


> I'd love to hear your thoughts on that knife. What are the specs? Steel, length, performance, etc.


It's a custom from @HSC /// Knives. Wrought clad 52100. About 235mm length, 52mm high and about 190 grams. It's definitely a keeper! Good balance of food release and not wedging in stuff. Very comfortable in hand. I even basically got a bigger mono Z-wear version of it because I like it so much.


----------



## Philip Yu




----------



## blokey




----------



## tylerleach

blokey said:


> View attachment 178518


Beautiful. I feel like people on here don’t give any love to bunkas! Such an awesome, fun knife shape. And ya know… it’s a Tansu…


----------



## tylerleach

Really put this guy to work today for Mother’s Day prep… just an absolute stunner. Just falls right through ingredients with zero effort. One of my Sous Chefs said “Dude, I can’t even hear that thing. ***?”


----------



## blokey

tylerleach said:


> Beautiful. I feel like people on here don’t give any love to bunkas! Such an awesome, fun knife shape. And ya know… it’s a Tansu…


It's actually made by Lars Källgren from Sweden, I just noticed their signature is kind smiliar lol. It is my first bunka and I actually love the shape, awesome for tip work. He still have 2 21cm large bunka for sell.


----------



## tylerleach

blokey said:


> It's actually made by Lars Källgren from Sweden, I just noticed their signature is kind smiliar lol. It is my first bunka and I actually love the shape, awesome for tip work. He still have 2 21cm large bunka for sell.


Nice! Yeah I just glanced at the makers mark and figured it was Mert. Beautiful knife man. And bunkas are great! I have owned many in my day, was just playing with my Takeda Bunka the other day, AMAZING knife. Feels like an extension of my hand. Also takes an absolutely insane edge.


----------



## tylerleach

Jiro 225 just glistening in the sun ☀




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Brian Weekley

More 1:00am knife arranging … this time … “The Dixon Division”






Hazenberg
Anderson
Xerxes
Jiro
Comet
Lisch
TX
Burke
Horn

… and the Bloodroot and Shiraki are missing (no room on the strip).


----------



## Brian Weekley

Another mid night knife a thon … “Heavy Hitters”






Carter
Hinoura
Rader
Lisch
Carter
Carter
Maumasi
Horn
Catcheside


----------



## Naftoor

Brian Weekley said:


> Another mid night knife a thon … “Heavy Hitters”
> 
> View attachment 178670
> 
> 
> Carter
> Hinoura
> Rader
> Lisch
> Carter
> Carter
> Maumasi
> Horn
> Catcheside



I had no idea catcheside did feather Damascus, now I have another rabbit hole to dive into and sell my soul in pursuit of


----------



## Brian Weekley

Stay tuned … the Catcheside feather damy has a Welcome to the Family Meal upcoming on New Knives. Food … more pics … Yum!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Brian Weekley said:


> Another mid night knife a thon … “Heavy Hitters”
> 
> View attachment 178670
> 
> 
> Carter
> Hinoura
> Rader
> Lisch
> Carter
> Carter
> Maumasi
> Horn
> Catcheside


That Rader again…


----------



## marc4pt0

Brian Weekley said:


> More 1:00am knife arranging … this time … “The Dixon Division”
> 
> View attachment 178669
> 
> 
> Hazenberg
> Anderson
> Xerxes
> Jiro
> Comet
> Lisch
> TX
> Burke
> Horn
> 
> … and the Bloodroot and Shiraki are missing (no room on the strip).



When you picture it like this, I start to think I must have been out of my to let these all go. Ugh


----------



## gabdo

Mitsuo Nagao Higonokami, sakura skin handle


----------



## KO88

I love dill and I love Bloodroot blades


----------



## Brian Weekley

marc4pt0 said:


> When you picture it like this, I start to think I must have been out of my to let these all go. Ugh



Yes … but think of all those starving knife smiths you have been able to keep afloat with the proceeds. 

I’ve already ordered two new mag strips from Will Newham … one of which is completely reserved for additions to “The Dixon Division”. One end is labelled “Billipps Sector” and is dressed with gold leaf.


----------



## ModRQC

A good occasion on Saturday to bring out the shorties which I’ve been buying in spades so far this year…






First and foremost I was out of some chicken stock…






… and I had carrots way past their prime, celery starting to oxidize, garlic getting rubbery, wrinkling bell peppers, so-so yellow onions and some thyme starting to desiccate. Also had a fresh chicken carcass from this week’s cooking and a Ziploc bag of roasted chicken remnants purposefully thawing in the fridge. Enough stuff there to get substantial cutting comparison of these four… yet not nearly half of what I’d call satisfying.






For IDs the Nakiri is Matsubara 165mm A#2, the Santoku Kaji-Bei 165mm A#2, longer but leaner Bunka is Makoto Kurosaki 180mm SG2 and the other one Yoshikane 165mm SKD. Without further ado except that I’ll feel obligated to comment each pic, some highlights…





These two were the best for celery, but the Kurosaki fared about just as well. The Yoshikane had some bouts of stiction there and was already losing ground.






Yoshi acting up again, and this time I couldn’t deprive you guys of just how terrible and redundant that is in my experience of three from that maker. I mean if I was falsifying the evidence here I would probably have thought more realistic to have a couple stuck pieces less in a bit more randomly stuck fashion, but this is… woah. Even worse is that if release happen from next cuts pushing the stuck ones, it eventually results with stuff flying everywhere. Kurosaki once again performed real nicely.






Again these two were the very best. There was enough carrots for two per knife + extras for good behavior, and the extras went to the Kaji-Bei.






Oh well… for sakes of fair representation, I’ve solely elected the Yoshikane to effortlessly produce the cleanest of a roll cut here…. Effortlessly as in “for my technique” with a cut I don’t tend to use much but thought would be a good test for that reason. It’s a point to be sad about really since I like how the Yoshi cuts, I like how it handles, I like the shape of it and how naturally I can use it and how excellent it is for detailing, but it will just invariably get too much sticking of whatever I’m bulk cutting…






Kaji-Bei for a full onion dice since it’s so good at it.






Playing a bit with cutting “petals” going into radials and then cutting the stack in half after a 90* turn. Goal was to incur the less possible displacement to the onion halves throughout the whole operation without any special from of forced containment. I must say the Matsubara did better than I expected out of the grind here, but some tamed initial sticking was enough to incur noticeable displacement, especially with the onion half to the left where part of the final cut stuck long enough to stand obvious… yet mostly it did nice quite effortlessly.






Then the M. Kurosaki did awesomely well of a half dice even where release is nothing like the Kaji-Bei, and easily as good as Matsubara Nakiri for the petals. Rivaling for top of the podium once again – and it did a roll cut closely as nice and as naturally as the Yoshikane with its allotted bell pepper.


----------



## ModRQC

So one of these is going BST... 

If it didn't come clear enough, it's the one missing in that picture:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ModRQC said:


> A good occasion on Saturday to bring out the shorties which I’ve been buying in spades so far this year…
> 
> View attachment 178788
> 
> 
> First and foremost I was out of some chicken stock…
> 
> View attachment 178787
> 
> 
> … and I had carrots way past their prime, celery starting to oxidize, garlic getting rubbery, wrinkling bell peppers, so-so yellow onions and some thyme starting to desiccate. Also had a fresh chicken carcass from this week’s cooking and a Ziploc bag of roasted chicken remnants purposefully thawing in the fridge. Enough stuff there to get substantial cutting comparison of these four… yet not nearly half of what I’d call satisfying.
> 
> View attachment 178789
> 
> 
> For IDs the Nakiri is Matsubara 165mm A#2, the Santoku Kaji-Bei 165mm A#2, longer but leaner Bunka is Makoto Kurosaki 180mm SG2 and the other one Yoshikane 165mm SKD. Without further ado except that I’ll feel obligated to comment each pic, some highlights…
> 
> View attachment 178790
> 
> These two were the best for celery, but the Kurosaki fared about just as well. The Yoshikane had some bouts of stiction there and was already losing ground.
> 
> 
> View attachment 178791
> 
> Yoshi acting up again, and this time I couldn’t deprive you guys of just how terrible and redundant that is in my experience of three from that maker. I mean if I was falsifying the evidence here I would probably have thought more realistic to have a couple stuck pieces less in a bit more randomly stuck fashion, but this is… woah. Even worse is that if release happen from next cuts pushing the stuck ones, it eventually results with stuff flying everywhere. Kurosaki once again performed real nicely.
> 
> 
> View attachment 178792
> 
> Again these two were the very best. There was enough carrots for two per knife + extras for good behavior, and the extras went to the Kaji-Bei.
> 
> 
> View attachment 178793
> 
> Oh well… for sakes of fair representation, I’ve solely elected the Yoshikane to effortlessly produce the cleanest of a roll cut here…. Effortlessly as in “for my technique” with a cut I don’t tend to use much but thought would be a good test for that reason. It’s a point to be sad about really since I like how the Yoshi cuts, I like how it handles, I like the shape of it and how naturally I can use it and how excellent it is for detailing, but it will just invariably get too much sticking of whatever I’m bulk cutting…
> 
> 
> View attachment 178794
> 
> Kaji-Bei for a full onion dice since it’s so good at it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 178795
> 
> Playing a bit with cutting “petals” going into radials and then cutting the stack in half after a 90* turn. Goal was to incur the less possible displacement to the onion halves throughout the whole operation without any special from of forced containment. I must say the Matsubara did better than I expected out of the grind here, but some tamed initial sticking was enough to incur noticeable displacement, especially with the onion half to the left where part of the final cut stuck long enough to stand obvious… yet mostly it did nice quite effortlessly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 178796
> 
> Then the M. Kurosaki did awesomely well of a half dice even where release is nothing like the Kaji-Bei, and easily as good as Matsubara Nakiri for the petals. Rivaling for top of the podium once again – and it did a roll cut closely as nice and as naturally as the Yoshikane with its allotted bell pepper.



Nice. I really embrace the 180-ish range.

My Yoshi from Epic Edge doesn't suffer stiction too badly and is a joy to use. It's my one true nail-flex edge yet feels substantial. My Yu Kurosaki bunka is a stiction aficionado.


----------



## ModRQC

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Nice. I really embrace the 180-ish range.
> 
> My Yoshi from Epic Edge doesn't suffer stiction too badly and is a joy to use. It's my one true nail-flex edge yet feels substantial. My Yu Kurosaki bunka is a stiction aficionado.



I'm not condemning them to anyone neither. It's my experience of these and it's all to do with how I cut. I'm thinking for those who naturally tend towards pull cutting the stiction problem may not be so much of one. I've found them poor in push cutting and barely adequate in straight chopping. I'm mostly saddened that each time it came to signify not a bad knife at all, but just one that won't stand up to its competition in my rotation. 

This one especially is sad... liked it even more in profile and handling, and as a unit it's just about perfectly crafted with the handle just about perfectly fitted. It's like 95% of what I'd want to keep but the 5% that stirs me is non-negotiable towards other knives I own. 

Thinness BTE or straight cutting performance - yeah absolutely. SKD steel... yeah absolutely.

I'm sad.


----------



## parbaked

TFTFTFTFTF…


----------



## daddy yo yo

A Morihei I bought from @Elliot on BST a while ago:


----------



## daddy yo yo

Good morning, KKF!


----------



## chefwp

After putting it on stones for the first time since I got it, to work out a chip, I felt compelled to immediately test my results. Cole slaw is started and I'm both happy and surprised to say the Takada cuts better than ever.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Knives used today:







From left to right:
- 2nd generation serial knife from @KAMON Knives 
- Wüsthof Dreizack Classic 20cm
- WMF Spitzenklasse bread knife
- Victorinox parer

Middle 2 are knives from my mother, she had given me the chef‘s around my 18th birthday. The bread knife was hers and I inherited this along with a whole knife block when she passed away. Middle 2 are 25-30+ years old. Look at the bread knife, still in great shape!


----------



## parbaked

Petty yanagiba by Shigeharu-san in Kyoto…


----------



## k7598

Beautiful knife by Moosschmiede


----------



## heldentenor

New addition today, so I thought I’d so some cleaning/inventory:






Top left to right:
Togashi White #1 240mm kiritsuke gyuto
Martell 240mm gyuto
Sakai Kikumori Blue #1 270mm gyuto
Konosuke White #1 330mm yanagiba

Bottom, top to bottom:
Konosuke Ginsan 240mm gyuto
Hiromoto AS 240mm gyuto 
(has lost some length/height over the years)
Hiromoto AS 150mm petty
Tsourkan 52100 225mm suji/petty
Sicard 240mm AEB-L gyuto
Shun 4.5 inch VG-10 parer
Shun 9 inch VG-10 utility/bread knife


----------



## parbaked

BB.D vs Thai basil for pad kra pao…


----------



## tag98

TFTFTFTF


----------



## Hockey3081

Vacation Kamon





Vacation puppy


----------



## hien

Clean up time


----------



## M1k3

hien said:


> Clean up time


Shaking them helps dislodge whatever may happen to be stuck on them. Alternatively, there's the dishwasher that will allow you to relax.


----------



## ModRQC

parbaked said:


> BB.D vs Thai basil for pad kra pao…
> View attachment 179486
> View attachment 179487



Just love how the handle matches the finish to some extent... or love the handle itself... or the finish itself for that matter.  

Does it cut eggs well?


----------



## ModRQC

Hockey3081 said:


> Vacation Kamon
> View attachment 179569
> 
> 
> Vacation puppy
> View attachment 179570



Gotta be wary not to use the puppy for prep and take the Kamon for a walk... you'll end up with no food and a totally ****ed up knife...


----------



## ModRQC

hien said:


> Clean up time


Once they're all down there, by which one do you start picking them up again? Is that like some kind of Operation game... a bit of an unsteady hand and you get a chip and you lose?


----------



## jurdon

Got some nice blues on my maz after dinner prep


----------



## parbaked




----------



## eltonmichael45

parbaked said:


> BB.D vs Thai basil for pad kra pao…
> View attachment 179486
> View attachment 179487


Spalted Birch handle?


----------



## eltonmichael45

parbaked said:


> BB.D vs Thai basil for pad kra pao…
> View attachment 179486
> View attachment 179487


----------



## parbaked

eltonmichael45 said:


> Spalted Birch handle?


I believe @RDalman calls it masur birch…


----------



## eltonmichael45

parbaked said:


> I believe @RDalman calls it masur birch…


It's definitely a denser pattern on that handle then on the slabs that I have


----------



## RDalman

eltonmichael45 said:


> It's definitely a denser pattern on that handle then on the slabs that I have


Yup highly figured piece that, they can get even tighter, but may get a little busy on kitchenknives imo.


----------



## eltonmichael45

Agreed. But oh so lovely to look at.


----------



## parbaked

Marko…pollo…


----------



## tostadas

Putting this workhorse to work


----------



## tylerleach

Playin with these baddies….
Spare, Merion, Kemadi


----------



## k7598

Masterpiece from Xerxes


----------



## D J

My first Yoshikane. Arrived last week. Been used everyday, I was expecting to see a patina form, but no. Also my first use of this steel type so maybe no patina for him. Very sharp ootb but the edge was too highly polished so put it to the stones and much happier with the "toothyer" edge


----------



## tylerleach

.


----------



## tylerleach

D J said:


> My first Yoshikane. Arrived last week. Been used everyday, I was expecting to see a patina form, but no. Also my first use of this steel type so maybe no patina for him. Very sharp ootb but the edge was too highly polished so put it to the stones and much happier with the "toothyer" edge


Which steel type is that? Is it the SKD? I have the sister knife to that one…


----------



## tylerleach

k7598 said:


> Masterpiece from Xerxes


Fuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## tylerleach

tylerleach said:


> View attachment 179904
> 
> Playin with these baddies….
> Spare, Merion, Kemadi


Sorry the photo is terrible but these are all AMAZING knives.


----------



## D J

tylerleach said:


> Which steel type is that? Is it the SKD? I have the sister knife to that one…


SKD11 is what it said on the website and also on the box it came in.


----------



## D J

I'd like to see the sister knife to this one


----------



## blokey

D J said:


> SKD11 is what it said on the website and also on the box it came in.


That's a really nice steel, A2 equivalent, tough and great edge retention, sharpens well. But you are probably gonna be a little disappointed in the patina development tho, they are very semi-stainless, only taken on a dark patina very slowly.


----------



## D J

I am really liking it so far thanks


----------



## parbaked

I pickled a red onion…





Will Newham...Nitro-V and Ringed Gidgee


----------



## cooktocut

Moody mornings call for a photoshoot 

Edit - left to right Kamon, Jiro, Isasmedjan, yanick, lisch, and oatley


----------



## tostadas

cooktocut said:


> Moody mornings call for a photoshoot
> 
> View attachment 180163


What cleaver you got on the right? I love it! Any additional pics?


----------



## BillHanna

You use the Oatley way more than the isasmedjan. I wish I could give it a good home, right now


----------



## cooktocut

tostadas said:


> What cleaver you got on the right? I love it! Any additional pics?


Thanks! It's very special, one of the thinnest knives I have. Extremely impressive and fun to use.

Edit - I thought so but had to check, and realized you were the one who messaged me about this knife after my comment about Sakai cleavers. I must’ve edited the pic too much and you didn’t recognize it


----------



## cooktocut

BillHanna said:


> You use the Oatley way more than the isasmedjan. I wish I could give it a good home, right now


I only just received it, but don't you worry


----------



## tostadas

cooktocut said:


> Thanks! It's very special, one of the thinnest knives I have. Extremely impressive and fun to use.
> 
> Edit - I thought so but had to check, and realized you were the one who messaged me about this knife after my comment about Sakai cleavers. I must’ve edited the pic too much and you didn’t recognize it
> 
> View attachment 180172
> View attachment 180173
> View attachment 180174


Oh yea you're right. Haha. Regardles... stunning


----------



## Jville

cooktocut said:


> I only just received it, but don't you worry


I didn’t know he did cleavers


----------



## BillHanna

Jville said:


> I didn’t know he did cleavers


If @M1k3 had his way, they’d all be S*rbian.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> If @M1k3 had his way, they’d all be S*rbian.


Especially if it's made by @Isasmedjan 🫶


----------



## MowgFace

Honyaki party of 2!


----------



## tylerleach

D J said:


> SKD11 is what it said on the website and also on the box it came in.


So I have the sister knife to that one… actually I have two, both with slightly different finishes, and neither one really shows any kind of patina so I wouldn’t expect much of it. Sometimes with semi stainless steels you will get kind of a low level long-term patina but nothing like say white 1. I will say though that this steel is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## ModRQC

D J said:


> SKD11 is what it said on the website and also on the box it came in.



Your unit is most likely the regular Nashiji SKD-12 and your vendor mislabeling. Yoshikane did some SKD-11 back in the days though. Entirely different steels. 

SKD-12 is JIS designation for AISI A2 steel. SKD-11 is JIS designation for AISI D2, of which Hitachi has a proprietary equivalent prominent in J-knives: SLD.


----------



## D J

Yes I have heard there's some debate on this steel. For me it's a maker and a steel I haven't tried before, I love the geometry of the blade so it will come down to edge retention for my judgement. So far so good


----------



## Pie

Ladies and gentleman.. actually who am I kidding - guys I found a big enough piece of meat to justify buying this ridiculous cleaver. I’m so f***ing ready.


----------



## gabdo

fiddlehead ferns and Mazaki petty


----------



## tylerleach

Pie said:


> View attachment 180251
> Ladies and gentleman.. actually who am I kidding - guys I found a big enough piece of meat to justify buying this ridiculous cleaver. I’m so f***ing ready.


I have always wanted to just try one of those things… like how do you even use it?? Idk but I want to find out


----------



## tostadas

tylerleach said:


> I have always wanted to just try one of those things… like how do you even use it?? Idk but I want to find out


Normally the pointy side towards the food, and hold it on the other side


----------



## esoo

tylerleach said:


> I have always wanted to just try one of those things… like how do you even use it?? Idk but I want to find out



Raise arm, let weight of knife drop blade through meat creating gash in Hasegawa underneath.


----------



## kpham12

tylerleach said:


> I have always wanted to just try one of those things… like how do you even use it?? Idk but I want to find out


It’s mostly used like a bullnose butcher knife to break down, skin, trim and portion big cuts of meat because the curve gives you so much extra edge length for slicing. With the profile, I guess you can mince herbs, but they’re not that useful for other types of board work over a regular vegetable cleaver. I’ve only met a couple Chinese butchers who use them though because they’re less common in the U.S. Which reminds me, I could go for some Chinese BBQ right about now.


----------



## Pie

tylerleach said:


> I have always wanted to just try one of those things… like how do you even use it?? Idk but I want to find out


I’m… not sure . For regular cleaver stuff you can just treat it as a normal cleaver, but it’s true purpose is for hanging butchery. 

I actually use it as such, it’s most effective (with the awesome upsweep) for making really long cuts, skinning, and huge substrates when you cut through and slide the knife forward kind of like scissors. 

The grip is the weirdest.. it’s like 5 lb and ultra front heavy, so I essentially hook my pinky finger around the handle and use a 3 finger pinch grip. You just kind of wave the knife around in one hand, hold the meat in the other, and go to town! Arm gets sore after about 30 minutes though.


----------



## tylerleach

Pie said:


> I’m… not sure . For regular cleaver stuff you can just treat it as a normal cleaver, but it’s true purpose is for hanging butchery.
> 
> I actually use it as such, it’s most effective (with the awesome upsweep) for making really long cuts, skinning, and huge substrates when you cut through and slide the knife forward kind of like scissors.
> 
> The grip is the weirdest.. it’s like 5 lb and ultra front heavy, so I essentially hook my pinky finger around the handle and use a 3 finger pinch grip. You just kind of wave the knife around in one hand, hold the meat in the other, and go to town! Arm gets sore after about 30 minutes though.


That sounds wild  I’m in!!


----------



## Knivperson

Kamon taper


----------



## blokey

Not as dramatic as Kamon but here’s a Kip taper.


----------



## esoo

Guess the taper?


----------



## blokey

esoo said:


> Guess the taper?


Mazaki and Z-Kramer?


----------



## esoo

blokey said:


> Mazaki and Z-Kramer?



Half right.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I fear @daveb has ignited a Watanabe addiction in me!







Already pondering one of his honesukis...


----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> Guess the taper?


Kaeru WH on the left?


----------



## daveb

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I fear @daveb has ignited a Watanabe addiction in me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already pondering one of his honesukis...


Stay away from the T-shirts


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

daveb said:


> Stay away from the T-shirts



I don't know Dave. The one I got goes great with my 1988 basic training PT shorts.


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> Kaeru WH on the left?


Nope


----------



## blokey

esoo said:


> Half right.


Mazaki and Mazaki?


----------



## esoo

blokey said:


> Mazaki and Mazaki?


You had the Zkramer right before


----------



## Mikeadunne

Raquin


----------



## tostadas

esoo said:


> Guess the taper?


Yoshikane or whatever kono version of it?


----------



## esoo

Not Yoshi or Kono - never seen either with as smooth of taper. 

Not Raquin either. His taper is good but not as dramatic. 

As I'm going to sleep:
Knife on the left is Kamon Massdrop 225 and right is the ZKramer carbon 10"


----------



## mengwong

Couple toys arrived this week, best of the old and the new, thought I’d share the fun




Nano-hone NL-8, circa 2019

E.C. Simmons, St Louis “the celebrated hollow ground razor” Sheffield England, probably OEM by Wade & Butcher, circa ????


----------



## k7598

Simple design-great performance. Gyuto by Simon Herde.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Watanabe


----------



## daveb

Also known as Shig Wantabe...


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## Philip Yu




----------



## parbaked

LaSeur making fennel salad…


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> LaSeur making fennel salad…
> View attachment 180979



That's a sexy, spear-tipped beast.


----------



## D J




----------



## parbaked

210mm Kaeru on lunch duty…


----------



## Greasylake

Cleaning up yesterday's catch of blackfin, a team effort


----------



## daddy yo yo

Not much to do for the 180 Watanabe Pro:


----------



## marc4pt0

An odd, but very effective duo I had used at work for a few days. Wanted to use stainless those days and these two really nailed it. The serrated knife really impresses each time I use it.

And of course the DT @DevinT 250 in MagnaCut is always a homerun


----------



## daddy yo yo

marc4pt0 said:


> An odd, but very effective duo I had used at work for a few days. Wanted to use stainless those days and these two really nailed it. The serrated knife really impresses each time I use it.
> 
> And of course the DT @DevinT 250 in MagnaCut is always a homerun
> 
> View attachment 181236


Love that DT!


----------



## daddy yo yo

US makers day:


----------



## parbaked

TFTFTFTF…




#bambooshoot


----------



## uniliang

Re-polishing Ashi Ko-deba, just done with #180 & #220.


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## parbaked

Butch paring…




#Tokyoturnip


----------



## Philip Yu

daddy yo yo said:


> US makers day:


Im on board...


----------



## Knivperson

Philip Yu said:


> Im on board...
> View attachment 181589


Kinda lewd profile


----------



## k7598

Two different styles by Xerxes


----------



## esoo

Out of the box performance is better than expected. Of course it could be improved, but actually not bad.


----------



## BGY_888

Duo daily fav S/L@Kippington


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

There's work to do.






Watanabe


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Masakane handling the protein.


----------



## timebard

Kochi vs watermelon


----------



## MrHiggins

Togashi with some garlic scapes and chives from the garden.


----------



## IsoJ

Following @BGY_888, couple of @Kippington gyutos


----------



## BGY_888

IsoJ said:


> Following @BGY_888, couple of @Kippington gyutos
> 
> View attachment 181823


Nice pair too!


----------



## PFS

Waiting patiently for it to arrive, beautiful piece by David Tuthill. Has been in the works for a while….


----------



## PFS

Beautiful piece by two very talented blacksmiths. Sam Dunn and Simon Maillet. They knocked it out of the park…. Oranges did not stand a chance


----------



## PFS

Shihan telegraph wire beast. This is an absolute pleasure to use….


----------



## simona

Picked this up through a Japanese auction, paid very little for it. 13cm.


----------



## PFS

These two pieces are absolutely stunning and the custom handles by Sean Porter are beyond art in form and function


----------



## PFS

Absolutely beautiful, functional, and by two of the top blacksmiths around Joseph Schrum and Tobias Heldqvist …..


----------



## PFS

This is an absolute beauty, I love every aspect of this piece!!!! William Catchside is a true craftsman


----------



## tylerleach

PFS said:


> This is an absolute beauty, I love every aspect of this piece!!!! William Catchside is a true craftsman
> 
> 
> View attachment 181897
> View attachment 181898
> View attachment 181899
> View attachment 181900
> View attachment 181901
> View attachment 181902


I LOVE this


----------



## tylerleach

I just had to share the beautiful patina on this custom Merion…


----------



## Ubercanuber

Got the courage to sharpen on the weekend. Turned out pretty sharp... Pitty strawberries are out of season, I'll just have to form a natural patina on the edge.


----------



## parbaked

Kaeru…


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Figured I show a quick video of my current line up
Skye Eilers, Nordquist x 2, Alex Horn, Brian Hanson, DCB Customs, Asai petty, and I can't remember the name of the 180 ginsan


----------



## daddy yo yo

Bidinger:


----------



## PFS

*This is an absolute GRAIL piece!!!! William Brigham is an absolute artist in metal. I am blessed and lucky to own one of his works of art….. *


----------



## blokey

daddy yo yo said:


> Bidinger:


How do you like it so far? There’s still a 24cm gyuto in stock.


----------



## daddy yo yo

blokey said:


> How do you like it so far? There’s still a 24cm gyuto in stock.


I definitely like it a lot. Didn’t really check the other one as my one is exactly what I like: thicker, Koa handle… Definitely a very good buy - happy man, I am!!!


----------



## RT321

Kei Kobayashi SG2 Nakiri 165mm

This is my 1st Japanese knife. it is light years from everything I know.. really amazing to work with

My favorite finish is Kurouchi but I couldn't resist that beauty



















​


----------



## parbaked

Myojin Riki Seisakusho…


----------



## MowgFace

parbaked said:


> Myojin Riki Seisakusho…
> View attachment 183434
> 
> View attachment 183435


 180? or 210?


----------



## parbaked

MowgFace said:


> 180? or 210?


165 petty…
#babybadass


----------



## MowgFace

parbaked said:


> 165 petty…
> #babybadass


Oooooooo


----------



## daddy yo yo

Shihan:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My next one is still being birthed...






Choil shot from the maker.


----------



## k7598

It is absolutely possible I like gidgee


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## tostadas

Some project stuff. Smoothing out rough edges, leveling the lip at the ferrule, and playing with fire


----------



## chefwp

Catching up on home maintenance tasks today. While hip deep in tools I found some fine grit sandpaper and decided to hit my tetsujin 210 handle with it and some oil. While I had the oil out, went ahead and applied it to the whole squad.


----------



## cooktocut

There’s very few things I love more than bolognese… my Kamon cleaver is definitely one of them tho


----------



## chefwp

cooktocut said:


> There’s very few things I love more than bolognese… my Kamon cleaver is definitely one of them tho


Clearly you are not messing around, thatsa one big pot of Bolognese you are throwing down!!


----------



## Naftoor

Using my favorite rock to touch up the cleaver that started, and finished my obsession with finding the perfect one. If only I could find that with gyutos…


----------



## tostadas

Naftoor said:


> Using my favorite rock to touch up the cleaver that started, and finished my obsession with finding the perfect one. If only I could find that with gyutos…


Mazaki?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Naftoor

tostadas said:


> Mazaki?



Unfortunately I didn’t win the jackpot in finding one of those  

Kemadi bulat


----------



## timebard

Stirfry with Spare.


----------



## parbaked

Guanciale…


----------



## cooktocut

chefwp said:


> Clearly you are not messing around, thatsa one big pot of Bolognese you are throwing down!!


You said it!

1.5 lbs each of carrots, onions, and celery.
3 lbs each lamb, beef, and pork.


----------



## tylerleach

Naftoor said:


> Using my favorite rock to touch up the cleaver that started, and finished my obsession with finding the perfect one. If only I could find that with gyutos…


You ever feel like selling that… let your boy know! I should have pulled that trigger!


----------



## tylerleach

daddy yo yo said:


>


What did you take these photos with? Super crispy sir… it also looked like a perfectly overcast day (my favorite time to take knife pics)


----------



## Naftoor

If I ever lose my mind and decide to sell it, you’ll have the first shot  May be a bit, best performer in the stable currently. Think the weight skews the results a bit 



tylerleach said:


> You ever feel like selling that… let your boy know! I should have pulled that trigger!


----------



## daddy yo yo

tylerleach said:


> What did you take these photos with? Super crispy sir… it also looked like a perfectly overcast day (my favorite time to take knife pics)


Thank you! Well, I just used my mobile phone. Don’t wanna advertise the maker but it has smth to do with fruit…

Yeah, weather was overcast with some sunny moments. It was 7pm…


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Chicken broth for the next few days. Cooked for 12 hours.


----------



## tylerleach

daddy yo yo said:


> Thank you! Well, I just used my mobile phone. Don’t wanna advertise the maker but it has smth to do with fruit…
> 
> Yeah, weather was overcast with some sunny moments. It was 7pm…


Yes I too use said fruit phone haha.


----------



## tylerleach

Playing around with these baddies the other day…

Denka 240
Merion custom 250
Bazes 215
Yanick 255


----------



## tylerleach

Bazes family photo


----------



## uniliang

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Fixing this small Ashi yanagiba is harder than I thought, secondary bevel was pretty bad, thinned it on the Atoma 140 for almost 20 hours…


----------



## parbaked

Kaeru…




#salsaverde


----------



## daddy yo yo

Loaners from a (very) friendly and generous KKF friend:











I hope we can meet soon!


----------



## tag98

Excuse the horrible cutting board, broke in my new tf sugi with a beautiful piece of a5 wagyu


----------



## uniliang

Done with Shapton Glass 500 Grit, just ordered a double thick one..




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Romain

Not using it so often but this one is always impressive


----------



## D J

Putting together a simple stew. Yoshi 240 performed well. Little sticky on potato until some of the juice coated the sides.


----------



## Hockey3081

Dexter Russel


----------



## Se1ryu

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The current heavy lifters. My honesuki has been at the far left for some time and it's still frequently used but I have another magnet for the "occasional" knives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R
> - MAC Pro
> - Yu Kurosake Senko
> - Tsuenhisa
> - Watanabe
> - Yoshikane
> - Akifusa
> 
> Aside from being different makers, anyone guess what's different about each of these?


Different finish definitely


----------



## Se1ryu

Takeshi Saji black Damascus petty 135mm with beautiful handle


----------



## uniliang

1000 grit done.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## mack

Two of Kamon's budget lines






Should have kept both.

Mack.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Baby-Wat:


----------



## daddy yo yo

Leeks and kohlrabi/cabbage turnip:
















The funny thing about leeks is that from 1kg leeks you’ll have 500g dirt/soil!


----------



## parbaked




----------



## kpham12

270 mm ironclad Wat from a couple weeks ago. After an initial thinning, minced a bunch of garlic to test edge retention and stability.


----------



## tag98

Some friday morning wabi sabi!


----------



## M1k3

Working on the carving station with my @HSC /// Knives


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Nordquist and a Tomahawk


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Ant Petty at work


----------



## daddy yo yo

tag98 said:


> Some friday morning wabi sabi!View attachment 185712


The one with the red handle is sweet!!


----------



## tag98

daddy yo yo said:


> The one with the red handle is sweet!!


Thanks! I got it off here, if in remembering correct its a jck petty that birdsfan made the handle on


----------



## daddy yo yo

tag98 said:


> Some friday morning wabi sabi!View attachment 185712


On second thoughts, it’s not sweet. It’s pretty sexy!!!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Light duty at the moment, but me and Shinichi have a lot to do this weekend.


----------



## Alder26

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Light duty at the moment, but me and Shinichi have a lot to do this weekend.


Best 180 gyuto in the game? I certainly think so!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Alder26 said:


> Best 180 gyuto in the game? I certainly think so!



I love it. Tomorrow, it and the Wat Pro 180 nakiri will get called into service.


----------



## Justinv

I’ll be waiting for your review on your 4 180 gyutos. You got 3 new ones right?

It looks like the 180 Watanabe gyuto might be made by a different smith than the large ones. Toyoma supposedly makes the larger ones, maybe the 180 is made by the same smith that does the kurouchi Nakiris?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

There's work to do.






Watanabe Pro's.


----------



## daddy yo yo

tag98 said:


> Thanks! I got it off here, if in remembering correct its a jck petty that birdsfan made the handle on


I meant the 3rd from the left, red/purplish/pinkish handle…


----------



## tag98

daddy yo yo said:


> I meant the 3rd from the left, red/purplish/pinkish handle…


Ah the denka! The one was made by lets handle this, his works awesome!


----------



## taitanium

1st 30 # of 90 for carmelized onions and short rib


----------



## Choppin

Justinv said:


> I’ll be waiting for your review on your 4 180 gyutos. You got 3 new ones right?


+1. 180 gyutos are so underrated. Love them.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Justinv said:


> I’ll be waiting for your review on your 4 180 gyutos. You got 3 new ones right?
> 
> It looks like the 180 Watanabe gyuto might be made by a different smith than the large ones. Toyoma supposedly makes the larger ones, maybe the 180 is made by the same smith that does the kurouchi Nakiris?



Sorry, was this directed at me?


----------



## Justinv

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Sorry, was this directed at me?



Yes


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Justinv said:


> Yes





Justinv said:


> I’ll be waiting for your review on your 4 180 gyutos. You got 3 new ones right?
> 
> It looks like the 180 Watanabe gyuto might be made by a different smith than the large ones. Toyoma supposedly makes the larger ones, maybe the 180 is made by the same smith that does the kurouchi Nakiris?



Hoping you're not confusing me with another member and me disappointing you.  

For 180 gyutos, I bought a Hinokuni, a Tadafusa, an Akifusa, and then the Wat Pro. I also bought a Geiger 195mm and a Yoshikane 180 santoku.

The Hinokuni was in Shirogami and was not impressive. The steel seems fine but the fit and finish is poor as was the grind. Had some recurves that I had to work on. It also has a santoku-like profile.

The Tadafusa is a fine example of performance-forward affordable knife. This was my first foray into carbon core and if this knife hadn't delivered I'm not sure where I would've gone but it was just enough to make me want to keep exploring. A good knife for sure.

The Akifusa is excellent. It may not have the sexy provenance of small makers but it makes up for it in consistency and performance. A very well designed and executed knife. Spine and choil rounded enough to be comfortable, light and nimble, great profile and grind that leans to laser and the steel feels excellent. For me, this is a benchmark knife. This is the knife that others have to knock off the strip.

The Watanabe is the current contender giving the Akifusa a real fight. I opted for the D-shaped Ho handle to help with balance and it feels good in the hand. As to the smith that actually makes these things, I've read a ton on this. There's as many inarguable statements that Shinichi doesn't make them as there that he does. My old cop self has decided that I believe he does make these knives and until something truly concrete comes out to dispute it, then that's what I'm sticking with. 

That said, while it's a touch santoku-ish in the tip, I like Shinichi's profile very much. It suits me for rocking and vertical chopping. My example was a near zero grind and the edge was prone to rolling. Nothing terrible, but real nonetheless. It's nothing egregious and I'm just making slight modifications to creep up on the balance of edge stability and slicing performance.


----------



## Wagnum

I haven't seen any Irongulls (haven't searched either) on this forum yet here's mine. 180 gyuto in 1095 with an ash and bog oak handle made in Nova Scotia Canada 







Here's a shot from his instagram


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Family is growing


----------



## tag98

KDSDeluxe said:


> Family is growing
> 
> View attachment 186296


Now thats a knife rack!!


----------



## tostadas

KDSDeluxe said:


> Family is growing
> 
> View attachment 186296


The matching handles on the magnetic rack are sweet


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

KDSDeluxe said:


> Family is growing
> 
> View attachment 186296



I'm jealous of that entire corner.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

tag98 said:


> Now thats a knife rack!!


For someone who has started with good knifes since February 2021. I also think that it is now a rack


----------



## jurdon

patina on freshly polished maz


----------



## Jovidah

Polished with chicken?


----------



## jurdon

duck actually


----------



## Whit3Nitro

Fresh hot protein pateen on my Kono.


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Starting lunch prep.






Watanabe Pro 180.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Knife and tool used today:


----------



## jurdon

Just imagine you can have them both in a one tool... CM


----------



## Se1ryu

jurdon said:


> Just imagine you can have them both in a one tool... CM


I know that knife
The one made from horseshoe rasps


----------



## esoo

Managed to peel a cucumber with the dull Tojiro nakiri


----------



## tag98

Asking for a friend, is it time to try something new when you can fill a whole strip from one smith? On a unrelated note, whose everyones favourite non japanese smith? I see alot of love for many smiths across the world and want to branch out and try something different


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@Illyria (Ryan Geiger) prepping chicken sandwich fixins'.


----------



## tostadas

tag98 said:


> Asking for a friend, is it time to try something new when you can fill a whole strip from one smith? On a unrelated note, whose everyones favourite non japanese smith? I see alot of love for many smiths across the world and want to branch out and try something differentView attachment 186991


Maybe you might want to try a TF. I hear they're good


----------



## Qapla'

esoo said:


> Managed to peel a cucumber with the dull Tojiro nakiri
> View attachment 186980


Perhaps it's time for an usuba?


----------



## M1k3

Qapla' said:


> Perhaps it's time for an usuba?


Seems to be getting along fine without one


----------



## esoo

Qapla' said:


> Perhaps it's time for an usuba?



Hmmm,. Lefty usuba....


----------



## Qapla'

M1k3 said:


> Seems to be getting along fine without one


Wasn't questioning anyone's skill. Just throwing out an idea of knife types if he likes doing that kind of thing.



esoo said:


> Hmmm,. Lefty usuba....


There do exist makers/vendors who don't discriminate against lefties, but that's a matter for another thread. I'll stop here.


----------



## Philip Yu




----------



## parbaked




----------



## Acidfly

Nigara in SG2


----------



## Acidfly

Kisuke Tsuyoshi, Aogami #2


----------



## enrico l

jurdon said:


> patina on freshly polished maz
> 
> View attachment 186358


oh boy


----------



## enrico l

Whit3Nitro said:


> Fresh hot protein pateen on my Kono.


sooooo nice


----------



## Acidfly

This work of art showed up today. Unfortunately I can't just throw it next to my others without my wife noticing. 

Nigara, Honyaki Sujihiki 300mm Aogami #2 50/50 grind.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

TFTFTF returned from a tune up and Kasumi finish from Sheffield knife sharpening


----------



## daddy yo yo

Xerxes:


----------



## shinyunggyun

I have been TF’ed. But who gives a fook? They can cut and that’s all that matters.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today‘s setup:






For size reference, this is a 1.5 liter bottle. Because size does matter.


----------



## Acidfly

Can we post what we don't have in hand yet??

Tetsujin Metal Flow Blue #2 Gyuto 240mm, Dyed Maple Burl Hybrid Custom Wa Handle


----------



## pow_pow




----------



## Whit3Nitro

daddy yo yo said:


> Today‘s setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For size reference, this is a 1.5 liter bottle. Because size does matter.


I am seeing this rose a lot. Any good?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Whit3Nitro said:


> I am seeing this rose a lot. Any good?


It’s okayish. We bought it for a friend as birthday gift. He loves 1.5 liter bottles.


----------



## sumis

daddy yo yo said:


> It’s okayish. We bought it for a friend as birthday gift. He loves 1.5 liter bottles.



’coteaux’ + ’couteaux’ 

.


----------



## IsoJ

Kochi 270 ku damascus


----------



## WellLikedTurtle

I have a type 





HD2, Takada Reika ao#2, shihan stainless clad


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

WellLikedTurtle said:


> View attachment 187764
> 
> I have a type
> 
> View attachment 187765
> 
> HD2, Takada Reika ao#2, shihan stainless clad



You have to tell us the knives on the board.


----------



## WellLikedTurtle

HumbleHomeCook said:


> You have to tell us the knives on the board.


Ahh my apologies 

Konosuke Swedish stainless petty
Ashi Ginga stainless honesuki kaku

The same 3 in the choil shots


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Maiden voyage...






Sicard honesuki doing what it is designed to do. Love it!


----------



## tostadas

Reprofiled the edge to flatten it out, thinned and polished it back up, finishing on my Uchi. The wrought is extremely reactive and changes color just after washing with soap and water. This guy definitely needs a patina to calm it down.





*Update:* 
Turns out it was just hungry. Fed it a whole pork shoulder. Minced the whole thing and marinaded the blade in it. Cheat code forced patina!


----------



## daddy yo yo

tostadas said:


> Reprofiled the edge to flatten it out, thinned and polished it back up, finishing on my Uchi. The wrought is extremely reactive and changes color just after washing with soap and water. This guy definitely needs a patina to calm it down.


What is it? Looks gorgeous!


----------



## tostadas

daddy yo yo said:


> What is it? Looks gorgeous!


A custom 52100 clad in wrought iron from Fellipi Porto. I updated the post with some additional pics.


----------



## tylerleach

I also just got one that gets a patina when you look at it…
Gorgeous HVB S-grind Honyaki
This was from literally one onion.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Current starting roster...






- Sakai Kikumori
- Matt Sicard
- Mac PRO
- Ryan D. Geiger
- Watanabe
- Watanabe


----------



## daddy yo yo

Markin-family:


----------



## tostadas

Food release is insane!


----------



## daddy yo yo

I babysitted my nephew when my gf sent me this:






180 from Watanabe. It’s her favourite knife in my whole collection. And I love her for taking it out and using it!


----------



## Richieg54

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Well, let's see if we can't get this going.
> 
> Doesn't have to be a kitchen knife. Pocket, hunting, kitchen, gardening, whatever, post 'em up!
> 
> Of course you don't have to post every day. Just when you think about it or feel like it, toss a pic in this thread.
> 
> Post one pic or ten! Post the same knife over and over if you have a favorite.
> 
> It would be great if you described the knife so others know what it is.
> 
> Basically, let's see them knives.
> 
> I'll start with a my Suncraft Senzo Black Bunka that I have been slowly working on. Today I did some spine and choil refining.


Very nice HumboldtHomeCook. Is that Humbolt County, CA?


----------



## Richieg54

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Well, let's see if we can't get this going.
> 
> Doesn't have to be a kitchen knife. Pocket, hunting, kitchen, gardening, whatever, post 'em up!
> 
> Of course you don't have to post every day. Just when you think about it or feel like it, toss a pic in this thread.
> 
> Post one pic or ten! Post the same knife over and over if you have a favorite.
> 
> It would be great if you described the knife so others know what it is.
> 
> Basically, let's see them knives.
> 
> I'll start with a my Suncraft Senzo Black Bunka that I have been slowly working on. Today I did some spine and choil refining.


Very nice HumboldtHomeCook. Is that Humbolt County, CA?


----------



## CalvinM

My current knife family before some purchases arrive.

Hitohira Futana S3 Nashiji Santoku 170mm - my first Japanese knife and a gift from a friend. Gets a lot of use.

Hitohira Imojiya MZ Chromax Santoku 165mm - received these at an Ai & Om sharpening class and need to continue to work on my sharpening with it.

Yoshikane SKD gyuto 210mm - very thin behind the edge and sharp ootb. The mouth feel on vegetables cut with this is amazing. A little worried about chipping it though.

Tsunehisa AS Sakura Nakiri 165mm - need to work on rounding the spine and choil on this one but I like the blade weight of the Nakiri. 

Cheap paring and bread knife.


----------



## M1k3

Richieg54 said:


> Very nice HumboldtHomeCook. Is that Humbolt County, CA?


Humble....


----------



## Bico Doce

M1k3 said:


> Humble....


Humble County, CA??


----------



## M1k3

Bico Doce said:


> Humble County, CA??




hum·ble
/ˈhəmbəl/
adjective
1.having or showing a modest or low estimate of one's own importance.


----------



## Richieg54

M1k3 said:


> hum·ble
> /ˈhəmbəl/
> adjective
> 1.having or showing a modest or low estimate of one's own importance.


Got it.


----------



## Hockey3081

Black Lotus got the call the other night. Jeff can make a knoife.


----------



## uniliang

Finally done fixing these two Ashi single bevels.


----------



## parbaked

Powder Metal Set…





Kato R2 Gyuto ironwood handle by Sadao Nishihara
Myojin SG2 Petty
Kohetsu HAP-40 Honesuki 
Harner CTS-XHP Paring


----------



## demosthenes

Birgersson Blades 215mm kiritsuke gyuto cutting up some matchstick carrots


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Tomorrow's meal starts today.






Sakai Kikumori suji


----------



## Richieg54

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Tomorrow's meal starts today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakai Kikumori suji


Al Pastor?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Richieg54 said:


> Al Pastor?



That's my hope. First time at it and I have a small smoker but I think I can make it work. Or at least I think I can make it tasty even if it isn't pretty.  

Plan on some salsa verde and some other stuff time depending.


----------



## Richieg54

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That's my hope. First time at it and I have a small smoker but I think I can make it work. Or at least I think I can make it tasty even if it isn't pretty.
> 
> Plan on some salsa verde and some other stuff time depending.


I'm sure it'll taste great. Good luck!


----------



## MSicardCutlery

That's a 65" long table


----------



## cooktocut

My two new xerxes, one a custom and the other acquired from the super easy to deal with @Bico Doce , who just may have the fastest fingers of us all. 

One is 270 and the other is 260. How thick and comfy that bolster is compared to all my other knives just warms my heart.


----------



## Bico Doce

cooktocut said:


> My two new xerxes, one a custom and the other acquired from the super easy to deal with @Bico Doce , who just may have the fastest fingers of us all.
> 
> One is 270 and the other is 260. How thick and comfy that bolster is compared to all my other knives just warms my heart.
> View attachment 188736


Don’t just tease us with that custom Xerxes . Share a few more pics of that


----------



## Bico Doce

Cleaned up my Catcheside and refreshed the polish a bit. 

The grind on this thing is crazy, not sure if anyone does quite like Will…


----------



## Bear

Bico Doce said:


> The grind on this thing is crazy, not sure if anyone does quite like Will…


Agreed, ribs tonight


----------



## D J

My first purchase from here. MSicardCutlery 220mm gyuto in 52100. Great knife thanks Mat.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

D J said:


> My first purchase from here. MSicardCutlery 220mm gyuto in 52100. Great knife thanks Mat.View attachment 188766


Glad you like it!


----------



## cooktocut

Bico Doce said:


> Don’t just tease us with that custom Xerxes . Share a few more pics of that


----------



## Bico Doce

cooktocut said:


>



So this was the build that made Jannis almost lose his mind?!? Lol

Absolute exquisite piece, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tag98

Still learning my way around whetstones but i tried my hand at thinning and polishing today, gonna need some more practice before i attempt one of my tfs


----------



## esoo




----------



## tostadas

JNS 300 vs TF stock grind bevels


----------



## mc2442

cooktocut said:


>



That Xerxes looks awesome!


----------



## Choppin

tostadas said:


> JNS 300 vs TF stock grind bevels
> View attachment 189003


Bevels look pretty good! I hope that’s not after 16 hours thinning 

Nice handle also. What’s the wood?


----------



## tostadas

Choppin said:


> Bevels look pretty good! I hope that’s not after 16 hours thinning
> 
> Nice handle also. What’s the wood?


Maybe 1-1.5hrs on the JNS 300. I wanted to compare with my shapton 220 (no conclusion yet). I still want to get a coarser stone like maybe a shapton 120. The shinogi was raised by a bit, and I only have a few minor spots remaining til moving up the progression.

The handle is one I made with koa and g10 liners. Here's some better photos of it





Show us your sticks (finished handle projects)...


Where'd the balance point come out after the install? Before: After:




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Cliff

tostadas said:


> Maybe 1-1.5hrs on the JNS 300. I wanted to compare with my shapton 220 (no conclusion yet). I still want to get a coarser stone like maybe a shapton 120. The shinogi was raised by a bit, and I only have a few minor spots remaining til moving up the progression.
> 
> The handle is one I made with koa and g10 liners. Here's some better photos of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us your sticks (finished handle projects)...
> 
> 
> Where'd the balance point come out after the install? Before: After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com



That is very, very impressive. I cannot imagine getting there that quickly with that stone, and the work is so clean.


----------



## Choppin

tostadas said:


> Maybe 1-1.5hrs on the JNS 300. I wanted to compare with my shapton 220 (no conclusion yet). I still want to get a coarser stone like maybe a shapton 120. The shinogi was raised by a bit, and I only have a few minor spots remaining til moving up the progression.
> 
> The handle is one I made with koa and g10 liners. Here's some better photos of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us your sticks (finished handle projects)...
> 
> 
> Where'd the balance point come out after the install? Before: After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


Haven't tried the JNS 300 but I really like my SG220 for heavy thinning / flattening bevels. Gets the job done "quickly" and doesn't load up much, considering the amount of metal it removes.


----------



## deltaplex

tostadas said:


> JNS 300 vs TF stock grind bevels
> View attachment 189003


Was this a fine finish or just the "standard" offering?


----------



## tostadas

deltaplex said:


> Was this a fine finish or just the "standard" offering?


Far from fine finish. In fact this was the worst f&f I've ever seen in any knife, and that includes like 6 TFs I've had. Check out the handle gaps.





Show your newest knife buy


New member of the anryu family, double bevel honesuki from ikeda




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





I did buy this with the expectation of making it a project knife anyways so didn't mind it.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Markin san-mai with middle layer in K390. Handle is snakewood:


----------



## tag98

After a week of having my wall of tfs up and combined with my newly renewed efforts to put all my knives through a weekly rotation this is what ive come up with for this weeks kit;
Tf 150 and 195 mabs, new additions, still getting to know them
Sugi/tf 240, been around for a little bit now but have put the 240 denka away to remove any discision of which to use
The other three are a 150 as takeda petty, 180 nigara nakiri and a 210 kitaoka yanagiba; these three have all been with me for a while but have been under appreciated so they will be getting some time in the kitchen over the next week or two until i rotate once more


----------



## M1k3

Salmon + Munetoshi = Poke Fillets and lunch order portions.


----------



## Philip Yu




----------



## Bico Doce

Philip Yu said:


> View attachment 189427


Wow, great set knives but you're running low on soy sauce...


----------



## Se1ryu

M1k3 said:


> Salmon + Munetoshi = Poke Fillets and lunch order portions.View attachment 189421
> View attachment 189422
> View attachment 189423
> View attachment 189424


@M1k3 did you cut the salmon with the blade slightly angle when slicing/ cutting salmon? I noticed a little bit of wave on the meat. Sometimes this thing happened if we cut the salmon with blade vertically. 
We need to cut the salmon with the blade slightly angle and tip towards the tail and use the whole blade instead of sawing motion.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

It's a coming and going...some will stay forever...Keep it small...


----------



## M1k3

Se1ryu said:


> @M1k3 did you cut the salmon with the blade slightly angle when slicing/ cutting salmon? I noticed a little bit of wave on the meat. Sometimes this thing happened if we cut the salmon with blade vertically.
> We need to cut the salmon with the blade slightly angle and tip towards the tail and use the whole blade instead of sawing motion.


No I didn't cut with the blade at an angle. Will do that next time.


----------



## OwlWoodworks

daddy yo yo said:


> Markin san-mai with middle layer in K390. Handle is snakewood:


My goodness that handle is just spectacular


----------



## Se1ryu

What do you think about the color of the horn?


----------



## demosthenes

It's hard for me to resist the combination of a beautiful lacquer handle on a wide bevel.

Top: Gesshin Kagekiyo 240mm ginsan sujihiki with an urushi lacquer and walnut handle
Bottom: OUL 150mm ginsan petty with a Kijiro-urushi lacquer over cherry handle


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

demosthenes said:


> It's hard for me to resist the combination of a beautiful lacquer handle on a wide bevel.
> 
> Top: Gesshin Kagekiyo 240mm ginsan sujihiki with an urushi lacquer and walnut handle
> Bottom: OUL 150mm ginsan petty with a Kijiro-urushi lacquer over cherry handle
> 
> View attachment 189806



Sleek and sexy!


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@daddy yo yo I posted my thoughts on K390 (Spyderco) here:


----------



## chefwp

It is a knife I use rarely, but I do enjoy when the Ashi suji comes out to play.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Predator and Prey






Wat Pro 180


----------



## Edge

Philip Yu said:


> View attachment 189427



Showing my ignorance here, but - why are the knives stored sharp side up? They are beautiful. I like the swirl on that bottom blade.


----------



## refcast

@Edge

I think it's because there's no saya -- edge down and the edge can chip, and the spine is thicker than the edge. So the spine is more stable to hold the weight of the knife during storage


----------



## Edge

Thanks that makes sense.


----------



## parbaked

Dalman…


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Handle waxing.


----------



## Acidfly

My Tetsugin came in the other day and the handle. The tang is too long, about 1/2". To fit the handle should I cut the tang to fit or attempt to drill the handle deeper? Drilling riskes damaging the handle vs cutting the tang there will still be plenty of material for a solid fit.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Acidfly said:


> My Tetsugin came in the other day and the handle. The tang is too long, about 1/2". To fit the handle should I cut the tang to fit or attempt to drill the handle deeper? Drilling riskes damaging the handle vs cutting the tang there will still be plenty of material for a solid fit.



You should start a thread in the Shop Talk section so the folks with the right answers have a better chance of seeing your question.


----------



## esoo

Acidfly said:


> My Tetsugin came in the other day and the handle. The tang is too long, about 1/2". To fit the handle should I cut the tang to fit or attempt to drill the handle deeper? Drilling riskes damaging the handle vs cutting the tang there will still be plenty of material for a solid fit.



The one picture looks like the handle is installed with a machi gap. This is common with Sakai knives. 

You could grind the tang down, but it may take work as it will be hardened steel.


----------



## Acidfly

esoo said:


> The one picture looks like the handle is installed with a machi gap. This is common with Sakai knives.
> 
> You could grind the tang down, but it may take work as it will be hardened steel.


That picture is just the blade under the handle, not installed


----------



## esoo

Acidfly said:


> That picture is just the blade under the handle, not installed



Ahh. If that handle came with that knife, I'd talk to the retailer. It shouldnt come like that.


----------



## tostadas

Acidfly said:


> My Tetsugin came in the other day and the handle. The tang is too long, about 1/2". To fit the handle should I cut the tang to fit or attempt to drill the handle deeper? Drilling riskes damaging the handle vs cutting the tang there will still be plenty of material for a solid fit.


Check the deepest part of the tang hole with something thinner, like a popsicle stick. If it's deeper than the tang, then it might be the hole is not wide enough in some areas and you can simply file it to fit.

Otherwise you can grind or cut the end of the tang. Usually the tang is not that hard to modify, especially the very tip. 

Drilling would probably be the most labor intensive option unless you have a drill press with long bits


----------



## sunn

My beloved takeda nakiri


----------



## Mikeadunne

New burnt chestnut handle from JKI on my maz


----------



## cooktocut

New cleaver storage, with a very nice old piece of flamewood.


----------



## Lars

I rarely reach for anything longer than 210mm, but tonight I picked up my 240mm Itinomonn to make mirepoix and that extra length was very welcome. Awesome knife too.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@Lars even makes his prep look pretty.


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> @Lars even makes his prep look pretty.


Look who's talking..!


----------



## Se1ryu

cooktocut said:


> New cleaver storage, with a very nice old piece of flamewood.


Beautiful wood. Do you make it yourself or bought it somewhere?? I want to get something like that


----------



## Wabisabi-Ken

daddy yo yo said:


> I babysitted my nephew when my gf sent me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180 from Watanabe. It’s her favourite knife in my whole collection. And I love her for taking it out and using it!


That's some trust right there  it must be love


----------



## Wabisabi-Ken

Alright I'll jump in on this. Picked this guy up new for 9000 yen or 70 USD. Can't fault the blade at all, its definitely had more time and care put into the finishing touches than most entry level knives I see. 

Is this what you would call a laser? I have no idea about the requirements apart from guessing they're generally very thin! 






I think I'll try sanding out the makers grind marks into the horizontal direction (never tried it before) and get some jnat powder onto it. To get some contrast. Should I use powder or fingerstones?? I'm guessing powder may get a more consistent result.


----------



## shinyunggyun

Wabisabi-Ken said:


> Alright I'll jump in on this. Picked this guy up new for 9000 yen or 70 USD. Can't fault the blade at all, its definitely had more time and care put into the finishing touches than most entry level knives I see.
> 
> Is this what you would call a laser? I have no idea about the requirements apart from guessing they're generally very thin! View attachment 191092
> View attachment 191093
> I think I'll try sanding out the makers grind marks into the horizontal direction (never tried it before) and get some jnat powder onto it. To get some contrast. Should I use powder or fingerstones?? I'm guessing powder may get a more consistent result.


Well if it looks like a duck and feels like a duck…


----------



## Wabisabi-Ken

shinyunggyun said:


> Well if it looks like a duck and feels like a duck…


Then I'll have to test it on some duck


----------



## tostadas

Wabisabi-Ken said:


> Alright I'll jump in on this. Picked this guy up new for 9000 yen or 70 USD. Can't fault the blade at all, its definitely had more time and care put into the finishing touches than most entry level knives I see.
> 
> Is this what you would call a laser? I have no idea about the requirements apart from guessing they're generally very thin! View attachment 191092
> View attachment 191093
> I think I'll try sanding out the makers grind marks into the horizontal direction (never tried it before) and get some jnat powder onto it. To get some contrast. Should I use powder or fingerstones?? I'm guessing powder may get a more consistent result.


Who's the maker?


----------



## MowgFace

tostadas said:


> Who's the maker?


+1

I’ll sacrifice $70 to science.


----------



## Wabisabi-Ken

MowgFace said:


> +1
> 
> I’ll sacrifice $70 to science.





MowgFace said:


> +1
> 
> I’ll sacrifice $70 to science.


Not branded, I'm guessing Sakai somewhere, I have bought another knife from who seems to be the same maker, im sure jikko has used the same maker in one of their types of knives too. All I know is its aogami super with stainless cladding


----------



## tostadas

Wabisabi-Ken said:


> Not branded, I'm guessing Sakai somewhere, I have bought another knife from who seems to be the same maker, im sure jikko has used the same maker in one of their types of knives too. All I know is its aogami super with stainless cladding


What size is it?


----------



## Wabisabi-Ken

Both 210mm gyuto in aogami super. The finish looks identical and jikkos one seems to be in the same hammered black finish as mine and in the same shape as the new one.

I also live in Osaka and received the knife wayyy to quick, so I think it came from within Osaka too


----------



## tostadas

Wabisabi-Ken said:


> Both 210mm gyuto in aogami super. The finish looks identical and jikkos one seems to be in the same hammered black finish as mine and in the same shape as the new one.
> 
> I also live in Osaka and received the knife wayyy to quick, so I think it came from within Osaka too View attachment 191121
> View attachment 191122


Which retailer did you get it from for just $70? Looks like a steal


----------



## Greasylake

Wabisabi-Ken said:


> Both 210mm gyuto in aogami super. The finish looks identical and jikkos one seems to be in the same hammered black finish as mine and in the same shape as the new one.
> 
> I also live in Osaka and received the knife wayyy to quick, so I think it came from within Osaka too View attachment 191121
> View attachment 191122




Did you notice any issues with the knife like delam or something? Could just be a factory second that never made it to being stamped. I've bought a handful of knives like that and they've pretty consistently been an excellent value


----------



## itzjustchris1

I was taking pics and they look good together. Hitohira Tanaka x Kyuzo Stainless Clad and Konosuke Fujiyama White 1  Now I need Takada No Hamono Suiboku in my life.


----------



## Wabisabi-Ken

Greasylake said:


> Did you notice any issues with the knife like delam or something? Could just be a factory second that never made it to being stamped. I've bought a handful of knives like that and they've pretty consistently been an excellent
> 
> The handle isnt great that's about it, which is weird because the handle is the easiest part to replace, but yep factory second has to be the case.
> 
> I just get my knives directly from makers in Sakai or auction hunting!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Wabisabi-Ken said:


> Alright I'll jump in on this. Picked this guy up new for 9000 yen or 70 USD. Can't fault the blade at all, its definitely had more time and care put into the finishing touches than most entry level knives I see.
> 
> Is this what you would call a laser? I have no idea about the requirements apart from guessing they're generally very thin! View attachment 191092
> View attachment 191093
> I think I'll try sanding out the makers grind marks into the horizontal direction (never tried it before) and get some jnat powder onto it. To get some contrast. Should I use powder or fingerstones?? I'm guessing powder may get a more consistent result.



Paging @Pie.


----------



## cooktocut

Se1ryu said:


> Beautiful wood. Do you make it yourself or bought it somewhere?? I want to get something like that


Thanks! I sourced the live edge piece locally, then found a woodworker and a leatherworker whose skills were up to snuff. For mounting we used a simple french cleat.


----------



## kpham12

Wabisabi-Ken said:


> Not branded, I'm guessing Sakai somewhere, I have bought another knife from who seems to be the same maker, im sure jikko has used the same maker in one of their types of knives too. All I know is its aogami super with stainless cladding


Stainless clad aogami super with that profile, laser grind, belt finish and the nice rounding of spine and choil looks like the Tsunehisa/Ikazuchi/Akifusa/Harukaze/Tosa-ichi/a dozen other names OEM knife. Great deal for $70.

If you get some stone powder on micromesh or 0000 steel wool and rub it horizontally, you can get the cladding a bit darker for some contrast. The belt finish is usually pretty deep on these so if you sand vertically, you need to start with lower grit sandpaper and it takes a ton of time.


----------



## Wabisabi-Ken

kpham12 said:


> Stainless clad aogami super with that profile, laser grind, belt finish and the nice rounding of spine and choil looks like the Tsunehisa/Ikazuchi/Akifusa/Harukaze/Tosa-ichi/a dozen other names OEM knife. Great deal for $70.
> 
> If you get some stone powder on micromesh or 0000 steel wool and rub it horizontally, you can get the cladding a bit darker for some contrast. The belt finish is usually pretty deep on these so if you sand vertically, you need to start with lower grit sandpaper and it takes a ton of time.



Great info to know! I'll be curious to look into those names and see if there are any others floating about. 

I don't hate the vertical lines so yeah I'll get into it like that. I was thinking about getting rid of them but maybe save that for another time, to be honest with how thin it is I'd be worried about going through the cladding as it must be bloody thin to begin with. Thanks for the steel wool tip. Those micromesh pads seem a bit pricey over these ways, a set of them is about half the price of the knife


----------



## daddy yo yo

Had to move some veggies and took my Birgersson out:


----------



## Pie

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Paging @Pie.





Wabisabi-Ken said:


> Alright I'll jump in on this. Picked this guy up new for 9000 yen or 70 USD. Can't fault the blade at all, its definitely had more time and care put into the finishing touches than most entry level knives I see.
> 
> Is this what you would call a laser? I have no idea about the requirements apart from guessing they're generally very thin! View attachment 191092
> View attachment 191093
> I think I'll try sanding out the makers grind marks into the horizontal direction (never tried it before) and get some jnat powder onto it. To get some contrast. Should I use powder or fingerstones?? I'm guessing powder may get a more consistent result.


Late to the party today! That’s one heck of a laser at that. 

Sanding would probably be better than trying it on stones, as it looks a tiny bit convex through the whole bevel. Might take a bit of work, as others have mentioned, to completely remove the original grind marks. Try to do single long strokes with the sandpaper - bonus points for using something to create a straight path for the sandpaper, you want to avoid any any scratches that don’t follow the horizontal. 

Fingerstones vs powders…. I think powders are easier to use and generally less streaky, provided you can get some good uchi powder. I’m interested to see the results!


----------



## tostadas

Just got my Tanaka Ginsan back from a friend who had been borrowing it. Gave it a new jnat edge and took it for a spin on some fresh tomatoes.


----------



## itzjustchris1

Morning Handle waxing. Y’all have a good one.


----------



## waruixd

tostadas said:


> Just got my Tanaka Ginsan back from a friend who had been borrowing it. Gave it a new jnat edge and took it for a spin on some fresh tomatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIS the season for tomatoes. Sick knife!


----------



## esoo

Learning the strengths and weaknesses on the new Shihan


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pineapple tomatoes vs. Bidinger. For size reference, edge length is 253mm, OAL is 373mm.


----------



## itzjustchris1

I have this Dao Vua v2 350mm slicer come in and wasn’t satisfied with the out of the box sharpness. So I put my own edge on it and put it to test. Now im satisfied so as my belly


----------



## ModRQC

Did you eat all of that?!?


----------



## itzjustchris1

ModRQC said:


> Did you eat all of that?!?


apparently no but I had to share


----------



## ModRQC

It’s a long story…

First part would be titled:

*WHO NEEDS A WESTERN CLEAVER?*

Featuring a beater Cuisinart Chef knife available for 30$ CAD + taxes at Canadian Tire…




_Picture taken after the facts..._

This was the last crap knife I bought before getting on with the KKF crowd, basically changing my life… back in Fall of 2019.

Our contender tonight is frozen beef tenderloin… I usually don’t freeze prepacked meat if I can avoid it, and I usually buy fresh PSMOs to portion myself, if tenderloin is in the plans. That however was bought hastily for a 6 heads supper that sadly had to be reported … and after almost a month of freezing it since in hope that the supper could be reported, but not managing it, I felt I had to do something about it. Supper for 2 the first readily occasion, the whole piece unnecessary, but there was no question of thawing and freezing half of it again.






Enters the Cuisinart… and quite out of tools at hand, my kit being at work, all I had that could help the poor sod going through the frozen thing was a drywall hammer – cleaned, but quite the last resort still. I don’t have a kitchen mallet. I’ll usually not need it, nor a western cleaver, nor to do any such forceful operations.

Here you can see the region that mostly went through, comprised between two zones where it’s easy to see the damage incurred from the drywall hammer… I sure wasn’t going to pound that thing in the center region – meaning pounding the frozen tenderloin.




And the edge at that point… unscathed… and mind you, it’s been roughened up on quite many occasions since last sharpening/”maintenance thinning”, although never to such extremes as now. It’s basically used on tin cans, for chicken breakdown, once chopped sticks of hot glue and once used to pry the heated Kitayama 8K from its cheap wooden base… and whatnot…




So yeah… bring me bones or frozen stuff… and anything to pound that crap knife into it. Who needs spending into “proper tools” for that? Go figure the value of such a 30$ CAD tool/knife for such operations as I have it catered for? It’s pretty much a tangible definition of “priceless” in my mind.


----------



## ModRQC

Second part would be:

*RECENTLY THINNED WAKUI PUT TO USE!*

The (now thawed half tenderloin portioned into BBQ-ready steaks.




_Any green individual will notice the bovine is smiling... what can I say!?_

Also portioned some bacon, and sliced a third of it into quarter inch strips for the meal… A start to a solid patina on top of the etching.


Look at those halved Brussel sprouts…






Not so fresh celery and carrots… fresh carrots probably would have cracked some, but I can’t see anything fresh celery would have made different.





Also half of a fresh green bell pepper stripped, halved, and added to the mix.


Then a quick go at two yellow onions… “first” use of an iron clad A#2 on these, even slightly etched, you can see the discoloration… for that one time until a year from now I guess. Celery, carrots, green pepper and onions into one pouch.






… and a _brunoise_ of a clove of garlic to be mixed with a square of butter and a touch of spices, melted for _badigeonner_ the steaks while cooking over the BBQ.






Also finely sliced a green onion to add to the _béarnaise_… pouch stuff, just adding a touch of freshness to it. Had about one full hour to get everything prepped before cooking, so fancy needed to meet practical. Also dealt of four potatoes into slices. Sorry for missing pictures, but things were getting more and more frantic.


What it contributed into, and sorry for the rather raw presentation…



_BBQ grilled tenderloin steaks, with a side of bacon fat grilled Brussel sprouts mellowed in Dijon and chicken broth, sprinkled with bacon bits; and BBQ grilled veggies and potato slices topped with Béarnaise. Pan sauce raised from the Brussel sprouts fond with a splash of red wine, a splash of water, a remnant of Dijon chicken broth and the gravy from the cooked tenderloins._


Cooked the “don’t know provenance and possibly twice freezed” tenderloin steaks to a Medium, where I usually would do Medium Rare… but when you don’t know, you don’t know, and the second party to this meal not to be tried much.






Surprise wine with a rebate... never tried it before, quite nice...






Not only was this excellent and excessive…

But I also cooked half a dozen bacon-cheddar sausages to be cut into _rondelles_ and refrigerated for future TV/reading tidbits of mine. This three of them.





And yeah… building on the Wakui’s patina and bringing as most of it to the very heel as I could. Letting it sit until tomorrow and will post some pics.


----------



## demosthenes

Kato KU Morihei - 230mm, 217g
Lemon Boy tomatoes (yellow) - 5.3 lbs from the garden so far
Early Girl tomatoes (red) - 9.9 lbs from the garden so far


----------



## itzjustchris1

Tomahawk made my slicer look so small  Work steez


----------



## Sushiman703

Custom for the son


----------



## ModRQC

ModRQC said:


> Second part would be:
> 
> *RECENTLY THINNED WAKUI PUT TO USE!*
> 
> The (now thawed half tenderloin portioned into BBQ-ready steaks.
> View attachment 191713
> 
> _Any green individual will notice the bovine is smiling... what can I say!?_
> 
> Also portioned some bacon, and sliced a third of it into quarter inch strips for the meal… A start to a solid patina on top of the etching.
> 
> 
> Look at those halved Brussel sprouts…
> View attachment 191714
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fresh celery and carrots… fresh carrots probably would have cracked some, but I can’t see anything fresh celery would have made different.
> View attachment 191715
> 
> 
> Also half of a fresh green bell pepper stripped, halved, and added to the mix.
> 
> 
> Then a quick go at two yellow onions… “first” use of an iron clad A#2 on these, even slightly etched, you can see the discoloration… for that one time until a year from now I guess. Celery, carrots, green pepper and onions into one pouch.
> View attachment 191716
> 
> 
> 
> … and a _brunoise_ of a clove of garlic to be mixed with a square of butter and a touch of spices, melted for _badigeonner_ the steaks while cooking over the BBQ.
> View attachment 191717
> 
> 
> 
> Also finely sliced a green onion to add to the _béarnaise_… pouch stuff, just adding a touch of freshness to it. Had about one full hour to get everything prepped before cooking, so fancy needed to meet practical. Also dealt of four potatoes into slices. Sorry for missing pictures, but things were getting more and more frantic.
> 
> 
> What it contributed into, and sorry for the rather raw presentation…
> View attachment 191718
> _BBQ grilled tenderloin steaks, with a side of bacon fat grilled Brussel sprouts mellowed in Dijon and chicken broth, sprinkled with bacon bits; and BBQ grilled veggies and potato slices topped with Béarnaise. Pan sauce raised from the Brussel sprouts fond with a splash of red wine, a splash of water, a remnant of Dijon chicken broth and the gravy from the cooked tenderloins._
> 
> 
> Cooked the “don’t know provenance and possibly twice freezed” tenderloin steaks to a Medium, where I usually would do Medium Rare… but when you don’t know, you don’t know, and the second party to this meal not to be tried much.
> View attachment 191720
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise wine with a rebate... never tried it before, quite nice...
> View attachment 191719
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was this excellent and excessive…
> 
> But I also cooked half a dozen bacon-cheddar sausages to be cut into _rondelles_ and refrigerated for future TV/reading tidbits of mine. This three of them.
> View attachment 191721
> 
> 
> And yeah… building on the Wakui’s patina and bringing as most of it to the very heel as I could. Letting it sit until tomorrow and will post some pics.



Promised a patina update. Here obliging. Pretty nice for a first round.


----------



## timebard

ModRQC said:


> Promised a patina update. Here obliging. Pretty nice for a first round.
> 
> View attachment 191981


This is aogami, right? I've got a Kochi V2 that looks very similar to this one that I've been working on thinning and polishing, hoping I can get a quality patina going on it soon too!


----------



## esoo




----------



## ModRQC

timebard said:


> This is aogami, right? I've got a Kochi V2 that looks very similar to this one that I've been working on thinning and polishing, hoping I can get a quality patina going on it soon too!



I’d like a Kochi to play around with too… 

Yep mine Wakui’s A#2.

Thinking of doing my latest Denka just for the fun of it. But it cuts much better than expected ootb so it’s kind of a moot point. I’ve not even had a good motive to sharpen it yet, which kinds of surprises me. All TF Mabs owned needed work. Sigh…


----------



## MowgFace

esoo said:


> View attachment 191994



How’re you liking his A2?

I’m super interested in these


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Munetoshi after dyeing the handle.


----------



## ModRQC

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Munetoshi after dyeing the handle.


What stone do you finish on?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ModRQC said:


> What stone do you finish on?



I did this one on my one and only J-Nat:






Daily Sharpening Pics


Quick touch up in the morning before another dinner shift starts 😌🔪 Great pic!




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## esoo

MowgFace said:


> How’re you liking his A2?
> 
> I’m super interested in these



Liking it a lot Feels like a tank on the board. Easy to sharpen. Balances nicely in hand. Only possible criticism so far is that some stuff is sticking to the face - not sure if the this is the finish or if it needs a touch more convexing 

But I've only done one prep so far so the days are still early.


----------



## ModRQC

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I did this one on my one and only J-Nat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Sharpening Pics
> 
> 
> Quick touch up in the morning before another dinner shift starts 😌🔪 Great pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com



Thought so. We’re talking final polish right? Possibly final edge also, but for the sakes of this targeted exchange?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ModRQC said:


> Thought so. We’re talking final polish right? Possibly final edge also, but for the sakes of this targeted exchange?



Yes to both. Didn't do much polishing as I'm easing in but just this stone for that and refining the OOTB edge.


----------



## ModRQC

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Yes to both. Didn't do much polishing as I'm easing in but just this stone for that and refining the OOTB edge.



I quite see that. It’s a wise move. Especially where I seem to detect a will keeping some convex BTE. Or the Nat is quite muddy and keen but results is too straight for just being a stray mud effect I think.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ModRQC said:


> I quite see that. It’s a wise move. Especially where I seem to detect a will keeping some convex BTE. Or the Nat is quite muddy and keen but results is too straight for just being a stray mud effect I think.



This real focus on thinning and polishing is new to me. I was hoping to keep some convexing, or at least not ruin it. You noticing is a boost of confidence. Stone had very little mud.


----------



## ModRQC

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I was hoping to keep some convexing, or at least not ruin it. … Stone had very little mud.



It’ll sound either patronizing or obviously stupid but first part means the same to me. You’d never do one without the other… from there your own satisfaction is mostly boss… that is there’ll be your own discoveries, also… mostly.


----------



## gabdo

The Shigs taking a sunbath - enjoy your Sunday, everyone!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Anticipation...


----------



## deltaplex

Beginning and end:


----------



## itzjustchris1

Slaying more onions with my Nakagawa x Myojin Blue 1. Im really enjoying using this knife and I don’t know what it is but it’s really a fun knife to use.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

itzjustchris1 said:


> Slaying more onions with my Nakagawa x Myojin Blue 1. Im really enjoying using this knife and I don’t know what it it is but it’s really a fun knife to use. View attachment 192188



That's like a month's worth of my onion dicing.


----------



## itzjustchris1

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That's like a month's worth of my onion dicing.


When you deal with buffet omelette everyday this bunch will only last for a day or so.


----------



## Masesknives




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

itzjustchris1 said:


> When you deal with buffet omelette everyday this bunch will only last for a day or so.



This is my intense onion dicing this evening.





In my defense, I did have the added challenge of salvaging my wife's onion leftovers.  

Munetoshi 210.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Got this pork loin on sale so some chops for tomorrow and a roast for another day. Chops are currently dry brining in salt, brown sugar and sage. 






Sakai Kikumori suji.


----------



## tylerleach

Some baddies for your viewing pleasure.
Kamon
Joel black
Jiro
Merion 
Beer


----------



## mack

Everyone needs a glow in the dark knife.






This was once a "Wüsthof Jubiläumsmesser" Wüsthof Jubiläumsset 1814-200

Suntravel did a great job on this one.

Mack.


----------



## cooktocut

.


----------



## jurdon

New handle for my Suiboku


----------



## cooktocut

Couldn’t resist picking this one up. 250 catcheside. Handle feels very nice, surprisingly even in a pinch grip the design isn’t wasted. Was worried about that. Can’t wait to test it’s food* release


----------



## NotAddictedYet

jurdon said:


> New handle for my Suiboku
> 
> View attachment 192266
> View attachment 192267
> View attachment 192268


The knife is just suspending mid-air?!


----------



## jurdon

NotAddictedYet said:


> The knife is just suspending mid-air?!


Discovered the knife has some levitation abilities. If it's any helpful while cutting has yet to be confirmed


----------



## tylerleach

cooktocut said:


> Couldn’t resist picking this one up. 250 catcheside. Handle feels very nice, surprisingly even in a pinch grip the design isn’t wasted. Was worried about that. Can’t wait to test it’s food* release View attachment 192283
> View attachment 192284
> View attachment 192285
> View attachment 192286


Got this guy 5 mins later….


----------



## tylerleach

tylerleach said:


> Got this guy 5 mins later….View attachment 192320
> View attachment 192321


Was shooting for the gyuto too!


----------



## blokey

NotAddictedYet said:


> The knife is just suspending mid-air?!


I see you are not good with the force.


----------



## pcs-abc

cooktocut said:


> Couldn’t resist picking this one up. 250 catcheside. Handle feels very nice, surprisingly even in a pinch grip the design isn’t wasted. Was worried about that. Can’t wait to test it’s food* release View attachment 192283
> View attachment 192284
> View attachment 192285
> View attachment 192286



Congrats! I was hoping to score this one. I’ll be curious to hear your thoughts on its performance once you’ve had some time using it.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Feels good to use something visually pleasing.


----------



## parbaked

Perceval 888 olive wood table knives and juniper wood Le Francais folder…


----------



## MowgFace

parbaked said:


> Perceval 888 olive wood table knives and juniper wood Le Francais folder…
> View attachment 192378



Did you get the 6 pack, or individuals?


----------



## uniliang

Ashi Kodeba 105mm
Kiya Shigefusa Deba 125mm
Jikko Blue Honyaki Deba 150mm
T. Ikeda Honyaki Deba 180mm


----------



## parbaked

MowgFace said:


> Did you get the 6 pack, or individuals?


Two pack…


----------



## MowgFace

Semi-stainless, yeah?

Ugh. Need.


----------



## Carlos Rangel

tylerleach said:


> View attachment 192237
> Some baddies for your viewing pleasure.
> Kamon
> Joel black
> Jiro
> Merion
> Beer


That Joel black is awesome


----------



## tylerleach

Carlos Rangel said:


> That Joel black is awesome


Thank you sir! That is an Apex Ultra. One of the first made if I’m not mistaken…
Joel is a wizard! Certainly one of my favs.


----------



## jurdon

Kind man who made me a handle just surprised me with a free matching saya  I'm speechless


----------



## cooktocut




----------



## demosthenes

A thing of beauty...

Marko 255mm in 52100 steel. 230g, and probably my most effortless cutter. Courtesy of BST!


----------



## tylerleach

demosthenes said:


> A thing of beauty...
> 
> Marko 255mm in 52100 steel. 230g, and probably my most effortless cutter. Courtesy of BST!
> View attachment 192607


Lovvvvve.


----------



## PeterL

A variety of French makers (including HSC since the move). Raquin, Yanick, HSC, Antzenberger, Milan Gravier


----------



## Naftoor

tylerleach said:


> Got this guy 5 mins later….


Was hoping to pull a three bladed swordsman cosplay using 3 of his honesukis, you beat me to it 

They perform beautifully, the problem is chickens seem to get broken down too quickly to really let them sing


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Skye Eilers chef


----------



## Bico Doce

Matt Jacobs said:


> Skye Eilers chef


Great looking knife! I haven’t read much about Skyes work on the forums here but I’m curious. Would you mind sharing some impressions?


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Bico Doce said:


> Great looking knife! I haven’t read much about Skyes work on the forums here but I’m curious. Would you mind sharing some impressions?


in my opinion Skye makes the most complete knife I have owned. Fit and finish is flawless, little things like the core steel being perfectly centered and etched along the spine and choil. The rounding and polishing of everything is as good as I have seen. You can see from the choil shot its thin and has a nice amount of convexity. I really love this knife. In fairness it started with my own drawing and was exactly to my specs. so I should be happy. In terms of performance it is in the top 1 or 2 in every category of any knife I have owned. I was just messaging Skye on Instagram and saying that I felt bad because I like to give feedback to makers in areas I think they could improve on but I dont have any improvements with this. I have owned other knives that have done certain things a little better, for example I think Alex Horn knives go through dense produce slightly better or I have owned a couple knives with slightly better food release but this is the best overall knife I have used.


----------



## tostadas

Some rectangles and wood





(Markin, Fellipi, Y.Tanaka, Takeda, CCK, Matsubara)


----------



## chefwp

For super small jobs, ever pretend your little Mazaki petty is a tiny gyuto?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Back massage.


----------



## chefwp

I don't use my CCK too often, but it did immediately become my favorite tool for processing garlic. After doing the garlic this evening I discovered it might be the perfect tool for lining up a bunch of andouille sausage links and reducing them to little rounds.


----------



## enrico l

Some rectangles and wood


tostadas said:


> (Markin, Fellipi, Y.Tanaka, Takeda, CCK, Matsubara)


no fm chuka? 

Edit: Or is it the bottom left one


----------



## tostadas

enrico l said:


> Some rectangles and wood
> 
> no fm chuka?
> 
> Edit: Or is it the bottom left one


I don't have a FM chuka. The bottom left is a custom Y. Tanaka


----------



## deltaplex

Breakfast prep.


----------



## Bico Doce

I had this Felippi gyuto returned to me after being shipped internationally. Unfortunately the knife got wet on the return trip and needed some TLC. I’m still very much a beginner with stones but I had a good time trying to refinish this knife. The stone/nagura slurry forced a patina on the wrought. Yellow but I thought it was cool so I left it. Hopefully the buyer still wants this.


----------



## ew_ut

Some prep with a Shi.han


----------



## DrD23

ew_ut said:


> Some prep with a Shi.han
> View attachment 193728


Been wanting to order but can't decide which one. Is that the stainless clad?


----------



## ew_ut

DrD23 said:


> Been wanting to order but can't decide which one. Is that the stainless clad?


Yep, this one is ss-clad 52100. It's the only line I've tried, but I've heard great things about the mono 52100 and the aebl as well.


----------



## DrD23

ew_ut said:


> Yep, this one is ss-clad 52100. It's the only line I've tried, but I've heard great things about the mono 52100 and the aebl as well.


haha yes ive only heard good things about all of them, hense why I can't decide


----------



## ew_ut

DrD23 said:


> haha yes ive only heard good things about all of them, hense why I can't decide


Maybe send him a message? He might be able to help choose based on your preferences and how you’ll be using it


----------



## Choppin

deltaplex said:


> Breakfast prep.
> 
> View attachment 193686


How do you like the Sab? I've been thinking about getting one, but worried it might get overshadowed by my Jknives and not used much...


----------



## cooktocut

Playing around with this bad boy tonight. 240 Burke. Certified laser.


----------



## deltaplex

Choppin said:


> How do you like the Sab? I've been thinking about getting one, but worried it might get overshadowed by my Jknives and not used much...


I'm really liking it, even in this one's "still needs work state". It's markedly different than any of the Japanese knives I have (significant distal taper, low heel height, profile that lends itself to keeping the tip on the board) and since I tend to adapt my technique to the particular knife, it's a nice counter point to how I use the mostly Japanese blades in there.


----------



## Acidfly

Finally got around to putting the handles on the Hado Sakai Junpaku and the Tetsujin Hamona.

Tetsujin 240mm is Blue #2 with iron clad

Hado Sakai 240mm is Shirogami #1 with stainless clad

Yu Kurosaki 240mm in HAP40


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Knifes to test! One of the the set is my new oneI am very excited to test the xerxes magnacut...


----------



## chefwp

Tetsujin 240 laying waste to cole slaw ingredients.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@MSicardCutlery honesuki in 52100 superbly executing the job it was designed to do.











I love this knife! I love the length of the blade we decided on. I love the grind. I love the nimbleness. I love the sealed handle and sharp, bone-scraping spine we decided on. I love the height and the heel. Granted, Matt allowed me to put a lot of "me" into the knife so I'm no doubt biased but the execution is excellent and of course Matt directed several choices as well.

I know I get on my "break down your own chickens" soap box from time to time but I'm gonna again. This was two chickens. Came home from work, changed clothes, cracked a beer and grabbed the two air-dried birds out of the fridge. In a smidge over thirty minutes I was full done. That's getting the bags out and labeled, opening the birds, knife work, sealed up and everything cleaned and tossed. The actual cutting is probably about six or seven minutes total. $24 total for the two birds, again, air dried quality chickens and a half hour of my time.


----------



## deltaplex

Pre-cut for another breakfast with an old friend:


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Wip…


----------



## tostadas

Y Tanaka b1 from migoto. I really liked the profile, stiffness, f&f and handle proportions on this knife but it felt a bit clunky in performance. Sent it to Ryan at district cutlery to supercharge the grind for me and now it feels excellent.


----------



## Bear

Tomatoes and Y Tanaka's AS, the perfect match.


----------



## mack

Kamon 195mm Santoku - my wife's knife.






It's the first knife that Benjamin made for a customer - ever  

Mack.


----------



## Campbell

mack said:


> Kamon 195mm Santoku - my wife's knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the first knife that Benjamin made for a customer - ever
> 
> Mack.


The OG!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Campbell said:


> The OG!


I have no idea what you’re trying to say but I like the idea that you’re French (Monsieur Campbell) and talk about The ‘oly Grail!


----------



## mack

I've no idea either. But thanks anyways... 
Mack.


----------



## Campbell

OG Meaning & Origin | Slang by Dictionary.com


OG is a slang term for someone who's incredibly exceptional, authentic, or "old-school.




www.dictionary.com





@Gregmega can tell you all about that LA culture


----------



## daddy yo yo

Campbell said:


> View attachment 194426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG Meaning & Origin | Slang by Dictionary.com
> 
> 
> OG is a slang term for someone who's incredibly exceptional, authentic, or "old-school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gregmega can tell you all about that LA culture


Thanks, but I still find my explanation funnier, Le ‚‘oly Grail!  Just imagine this with a very strong French accent…


----------



## M1k3

Le Snoop D, oh, double-G?


----------



## M1k3

Campbell said:


> View attachment 194426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG Meaning & Origin | Slang by Dictionary.com
> 
> 
> OG is a slang term for someone who's incredibly exceptional, authentic, or "old-school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gregmega can tell you all about that LA culture


That Al Capone guy ain't from California


----------



## Campbell

M1k3 said:


> That Al Capone guy ain't from California


----------



## M1k3

Campbell said:


> View attachment 194460











✂️ og triple og


15 seconds · Clipped by Mike Orcutt · Original video "Friday After Next (2002) - OG Triple OG Scene (1/6) | Movieclips" by Movieclips




youtube.com


----------



## jjlotti

Campbell said:


> View attachment 194460


Syndicate Fool!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Well, I'm not exactly sure where I'm headed... She said she wants to try Dragon Fruit and I know she loves peaches...

Wish me luck! 






Munetoshi.


----------



## Hockey3081

Baby Hazenberg helped this morning.


----------



## tostadas

Today feels like a TF day


----------



## chefwp

tostadas said:


> Today feels like a TF day


Did somebody say TF?


----------



## IsoJ

Migoto Tanaka 270 aogami1


----------



## mack

Konosuke HD2 150mm Petty and 300mm Sujihiki






Mack.


----------



## Gregmega

A little side by side from dinner a while back- in descending order: Yanick honyaki 225+ish, Halcyon honyaki 235, Halcyon sawblade 220 western, and Maz AS 225 pointy variant

OG fa lyfe dawg


----------



## Mikeadunne

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 195285
> A little side by side from dinner a while back- in descending order: Yanick honyaki 225+ish, Halcyon honyaki 235, Halcyon sawblade 220 western, and Maz AS 225 pointy variant
> 
> OG fa lyfe dawg


God damn that yanick looks cool


----------



## Gregmega

Mikeadunne said:


> God damn that yanick looks cool


Come by and play with it

Couple other cool new things to look at as well that I haven’t shown off yet


----------



## Mikeadunne

Imma hit you up in the next week or two, I also wanna ogle all of your wares


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Manaka test flight.


----------



## btbyrd

Fontenille Pataud.


----------



## MowgFace

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Manaka test flight.


How do you like it next to the Munetoshi?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

MowgFace said:


> How do you like it next to the Munetoshi?



Very preliminary but initial impressions are it's quite a different knife so personal preference or task desires will be key.

The Manaka is pretty well finished and I think quite attractive. With the octagonal walnut handle and overall F&F, it far exceeds the Munetoshi on just looks.

The Manaka is a taller knife and although it's only around 10g heavier, it feels much more substantial in hand. Although I don't think it would be close to right to call it a work horse, it definitely leans more to worker than laser. More so than the Munetoshi which on the sliding scale in my melon would be passed the laser/worker center line but not as far to the W as Manaka. That makes sense in my brain, not sure about here... 

Again, it isn't a monster by any stretch, just beefier feeling than the Munetoshi. I find they both have some cracking in thicker carrots and probably about equal on stiction.

It's a very nice knife, especially at the price.

That help? Anything specific I can check out for you?


----------



## tylerleach

Marko Tsourkan San mai. Devin Thomas 26c3 core. Western hybrid handle


----------



## Jbpruner

Gregmega said:


> View attachment 195285
> A little side by side from dinner a while back- in descending order: Yanick honyaki 225+ish, Halcyon honyaki 235, Halcyon sawblade 220 western, and Maz AS 225 pointy variant
> 
> OG fa lyfe dawg


Jeeze homie! Save some steel for the test of us!!


----------



## tylerleach

Hisamoto 240 arrived today! TF


----------



## mouton29

chefwp said:


> Did somebody say TF?
> View attachment 194615





chefwp said:


> Did somebody say TF?
> View attachment 194615





tylerleach said:


> View attachment 195720
> 
> Hisamoto 240 arrived today! TF


First of all, I apologize for making this a reply when what I really wanted to do is just post to the forum. I am ashamed to admit I couldn't see how to do that. No obvious icon to click. Second, attached is a little video of my 2010 vintage custom Kramer Santoku. The knife has been "abused" in that for years, I cleaned it with a 3M green kitchen pad, per the original care instructions received from Bob. A year or so ago I noticed scratches and have polished it a few times with 15 micron or finer sandpaper, sometimes with a bit of tsunami oil. Also, for a while I used an Edge Pro to sharpen on the theory that I could remove the minimum amount of metal and follow the existing angle, but was persuaded by this forum that the Edge Pro is unmanly as well as having other technical flaws. Since then, I have used either Zwilling synthetic stones or an Ohira JNAT I bought years ago but my skills are at best mediocre.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Manaka


----------



## jurdon

Another new handle, this time for my Kagekiyo honyaki


----------



## daddy yo yo

jurdon said:


> Another new handle, this time for my Kagekiyo honyaki
> 
> View attachment 196084
> 
> 
> View attachment 196083


Honduran Rosewood?


----------



## jurdon

daddy yo yo said:


> Honduran Rosewood?


Spot on!


----------



## daddy yo yo

This is pure perfection, elegance, beauty…


----------



## marc4pt0

jurdon said:


> Another new handle, this time for my Kagekiyo honyaki
> 
> View attachment 196084
> 
> 
> View attachment 196083



I know that's just lighting and angle, but if those blades actually had that contrast of light and dark, with the hamon waves just as visible, those would be absolutely stunning. 

Of course the kagekiyo knives are already quite picturesque, and that handle is really something to talk about. Great package all around


----------



## hien

New handle for this beast 
390mm


----------



## chefwp

Wife: will you help me cut up some cabbage and carrots for my egg roll in a bowl dinner? <She knows I'd never say no!>
Me: how much?
Wife: 14 ounces
Kagekiyo 240:




Lucky first weigh of what I cut:




Wife: that's too much! <Not serious>


----------



## daddy yo yo

I am not sure if this pic is qualified for this thread but I collected all of those for possible custom knives 






The flashy ones are all meant to end on @KAMON Knives!


----------



## marc4pt0

daddy yo yo said:


> I am not sure if this pic is qualified for this thread but I collected all of those for possible custom knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flashy ones are all meant to end on @KAMON Knives!



Which ones are the Flashy ones?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

daddy yo yo said:


> I am not sure if this pic is qualified for this thread but I collected all of those for possible custom knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flashy ones are all meant to end on @KAMON Knives!



Column two is badass!


----------



## daddy yo yo

marc4pt0 said:


> Which ones are the Flashy ones?


Hmmmmm… Okay, I’ll have @KAMON Knives turn them all into knives!!! Guys, his books are closed until 2057, sorry.


----------



## marc4pt0

daddy yo yo said:


> Hmmmmm… Okay, I’ll have @KAMON Knives turn them all into knives!!! Guys, his books are closed until 2057, sorry.


Checkmate


----------



## Atso_J

Found this just in front of my front door under shifting sands moments ago. Had taken apart the deck in front before summer and it took quite a few months for this to surface. I don't know if this was used as a box cutter or mushroom knife or how long it's been down there (been living here since 11/2016 and it's not my knife). Should be an ok veggie knife after sharpening, who knows.


----------



## BillHanna

Atso_J said:


> Found this just in front of my front door. I don't know how long it's been down there


That's a good one. I'll have to use it.


----------



## enrico l

Jiro santoku. Truly a piece of art


----------



## tylerleach

Yin and Yang. 

Bidinger 250 B-grind in 52100
Halcyon 260 San Mai Wrought/1.2519


----------



## pcs-abc

tylerleach said:


> View attachment 197126
> 
> Yin and Yang.
> 
> Bidinger 250 B-grind in 52100
> Halcyon 260 San Mai Wrought/1.2519




I think I need to lay down.


----------



## chefwp

Was doing some deep cleaning today and had an easy opportunity to snap a pic of all the Asian blades.


----------



## tylerleach

Tonight’s toys 

Hisamoto 240
HVB 250 Honyaki S-grind 
Merion 250 dammy clad western


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Munetoshi.






Is this becoming my favorite knife...?


----------



## Kiru

View attachment IMG_1854.JPG


Nakaya Heiji Gyuto
230 mm edge length
49 mm height
190 g weight

I am very happy with this knife, waited for 4 months and its so worth it!
The knife doesn't come with as much as Wabisabi as what I've heard, the only complaint is the rough ish spine but can be fixed very easily.


----------



## Wabisabi-Ken

Picked up a handful of old knives for pretty cheap, my main interest being the one with the wa handle, its looking like it's been used a fair bit and needs A LOT of thinning. I'm curious how long a job like this would take on a shapton 120? Maybe I'd be better off to just pay someone to do it because I have the feeling it'll take foreverrrrrrr. Also does anyone recognise the kanji? Would be cool to know more about this knife or any of them really. I'm looking forward to cleaning them up and seeing how they all turn out


----------



## deltaplex

Wabisabi-Ken said:


> Picked up a handful of old knives for pretty cheap, my main interest being the one with the wa handle, its looking like it's been used a fair bit and needs A LOT of thinning. I'm curious how long a job like this would take on a shapton 120? Maybe I'd be better off to just pay someone to do it because I have the feeling it'll take foreverrrrrrr. Also does anyone recognise the kanji? Would be cool to know more about this knife or any of them really. I'm looking forward to cleaning them up and seeing how they all turn outView attachment 197685
> View attachment 197686
> View attachment 197687



That's a thicc boi, I'd use that upsidedown belt sander instead of the shapton 120 for at least the macro material removal; at least it's not monosteel!


----------



## Wabisabi-Ken

deltaplex said:


> That's a thicc boi, I'd use that upsidedown belt sander instead of the shapton 120 for at least the macro material removal; at least it's not monosteel!


Yeah it's a chubby one that's for sure, I was thinking about the belt sander.. I'd rather not F this.one up though, does this mean I needa buy more knives to practice on?


----------



## deltaplex

You've got 4 other ones right there to refine your technique on!


----------



## marc4pt0

Comet wide bevel honyaki goodness:


----------



## Bensonhai

Jiro 270mm Sujihiki 
Shigefusa Kasumi 300mm Yanagiba


----------



## blokey

daddy yo yo said:


> I am not sure if this pic is qualified for this thread but I collected all of those for possible custom knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flashy ones are all meant to end on @KAMON Knives!


What if we do wooden knife with metal handles?


----------



## tostadas

Bensonhai said:


> Jiro 270mm Sujihiki
> Shigefusa Kasumi 300mm Yanagiba View attachment 197758


Looks like a mugshot with that SG background


----------



## blokey

Wabisabi-Ken said:


> Picked up a handful of old knives for pretty cheap, my main interest being the one with the wa handle, its looking like it's been used a fair bit and needs A LOT of thinning. I'm curious how long a job like this would take on a shapton 120? Maybe I'd be better off to just pay someone to do it because I have the feeling it'll take foreverrrrrrr. Also does anyone recognise the kanji? Would be cool to know more about this knife or any of them really. I'm looking forward to cleaning them up and seeing how they all turn outView attachment 197685
> View attachment 197686
> View attachment 197687


I'd use a file if you don't have sand belt


----------



## NotAddictedYet

marc4pt0 said:


> Comet wide bevel honyaki goodness:
> 
> View attachment 197753
> View attachment 197754
> View attachment 197755


Beautiful knife. Just curious, who is Comet? I've seen his/her name pop up on the forum here and there but never got more of an idea of this maker's background.


----------



## marc4pt0

NotAddictedYet said:


> Beautiful knife. Just curious, who is Comet? I've seen his/her name pop up on the forum here and there but never got more of an idea of this maker's background.



very talented gentleman by the name of Trey used to make some extremely nice knives under the Comet badge. His story started with stock removal, then grew to forging his own knives. His style was stemmed from his prior experience of working in professional kitchens. If you’re fortunate enough to come across one, definitely give it a go. If by rare chance you’re in a position to buy a Comet, don’t hesitate. They are hard to come by, especially since he no longer makes knives (Unfortunately) for the general public.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Here’s a few I collected over the years:






270 Kasumi suji
270 Kasumi yanagiba
240 Kasumi yanagiba
240 Kitaeji gyuto
210 Kasumi gyuto
180 KU santoku
165 KU santoku
165 Kitaeji santoku
165 KU nakiri


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Love my little new chef from Raquin  here a little action on my Instagram account.

Nice pasta salad for later…


----------



## NotAddictedYet

marc4pt0 said:


> very talented gentleman by the name of Trey used to make some extremely nice knives under the Comet badge. His story started with stock removal, then grew to forging his own knives. His style was stemmed from his prior experience of working in professional kitchens. If you’re fortunate enough to come across one, definitely give it a go. If by rare chance you’re in a position to buy a Comet, don’t hesitate. They are hard to come by, especially since he no longer makes knives (Unfortunately) for the general public.


Thank you, will keep an eye out for it


----------



## ModRQC

Yet another direct comparison of two knives, and yet another chicken stock prep...






Not much to cut sadly, I only had the basic ingredients to add there. However I did have a very nicely roasted and flavorful carcass and collected the thighs leftovers obviously. Plus there were a couple of bones from some "coupe hôtel" pork chops in there - those from a BBQ supper. Tasty stuff.

Still... a few highlights from very little cutting:





_Old onions, with endless layers starting to develop a peel, some segments discarded. The S. Tanaka wasn't THAT uncoordinated, I've made the mistake of "cupping" the piles aside before remembering I wanted to take a picture...._





_But still stands true that the Denka was just about flawless for release, while the S. Tanaka did tend to drag some cuts up before letting them go..._








_So those first greener branches of celery were still quite stiff, but not very fresh..._











_The rest however, different shades of going mellower... made more pictures showing the general rule of release..._





_Carrots... stiff core but going a bit drier on the outside..._





_Very similar results, some slight cracking sounds with the Denka._




Conclusion:

None is King of that particular hill. S. Tanaka much better at separation, and really all those sticking bits of celery I had to be rather careful laying the blade down on its side... they were barely clinging there. A slight shake... or barely pushing one of the stuck pieces with the finger... it would do the work, And for carrots, if I had like a few kilos of bigger, fresher ones, I'd never use the Denka.

For a home cook, such distinctions rarely exist.

For this prep, facility goes to the Denka - it was overall a bit less trouble to the very same kind of joy. I'm not going to sell the S. Tanaka over it.


Pedigree:

Seems important to me for such a comparison, but decided to keep it for last.

The S. Tanaka is one of my favorite knives, a wow OOTB, sharpened 4 times, thinned once, over a year with me. Thinning was a great focus, back then I'd go to mirror the core out of Kitayama 8K and it shows (probably NOT here, though)... even if refinishing, I just used #320 and #800 sandpads to have a closely similar (in behavior) to OOTB vertical Migaki over it. For looks, real lazy stuff.

The Denka a recent acquisition, but the average of three previous Mabs by my side would be barely 2-3 months and I don't see any so particular wow about this Denka still. However like all Mabs I like it, and like all Mabs it was fun working on it. Superb edge OOTB, lasted two months of fairly regular use choosing among 15 knives... before getting thinned once very lightly: I did a pretty nice job of a finish, but still lazy with the stone prog this time around - surely no work onto getting the core close to mirror. That's the new me.... I don't f*****g care anymore, and really a Cerax 700 Kasumi and some metal polish just does the job looking nice and not being sticky. Sharpened once... quite splendidly, if I may be so bold. I'd sure like the Denka steel as the foundation for the S. Tanaka... or the S. Tanaka original grind onto that Denka.

And I'd sure like to see both generally coming with a higher F&F, albeit for the price paid, S. Tanaka has some excuses... and TF some of a reputation.

Sigh...

THE END


----------



## esoo

So I decided to cut something with the recently acquired Denka nakiri. Quite adept at brunoise of carrot. 





Only to discover on drying that the edge is bent. Thankfully the vendor has decided to accept a return. Lots of things I'm willing to accept as they can be fixed but a bent blade isn't one of them


----------



## ModRQC

Gage is not a difficult man to deal with, just wants happy customers.

Probably being thick but I don''t exactly see what you think is wrong.


----------



## esoo

ModRQC said:


> Gage is not a difficult man to deal with, just wants happy customers.
> 
> Probably being thick but I don''t exactly see what you think is wrong.



Look at the tip of the knife on the right, you'll notice that the shot is pretty straight on and you cannot see top or bottom of the blade. Now look where the heel is - you can see the top of the blade (and what you see increases as you go from right to left). This is the bend The spine, when looked at from above is straight as far as I can tell.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Prep for tonight with a massive Western gyuto in CPM-3V from German maker suntravel.


----------



## tylerleach

Jiro 255. Definitely in my top 5 
Cuts ANYTHING with authority


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Everything ready for later...


----------



## mack

At the moment I'm only using Simon Herde knives. Those are truly beautiful and perfect tools.






Best, Mack


----------



## Hockey3081

Terrible picture but got a little help from the Adonis Forge tonight.


----------



## Delat

Hockey3081 said:


> Terrible picture but got a little help from the Adonis Forge tonight. View attachment 198238



I didn’t know you had an Adonis - that damascus is gorgeous!


----------



## enrico l

Old vs new. Kono FM w1 240mm


----------



## daddy yo yo

Recently someone sold a Hiromoto Honyaki on BST. It made me realize there is one of these collecting dust in one of my storage areas, almost new.


----------



## cotedupy

It's tomato season! Tomatoes are great aren't they?* Little balls of sugar, acid, umami, and pectin, so basically a cheat ingredient to make almost anything taste delicious.

(Obviously I didn't use all of these knives today, I'm not a lunatic. It's three different tomato cutting sessions).


















* Apart from raw tomatoes. Raw tomatoes are gash.


----------



## daddy yo yo

cotedupy said:


> (Obviously I didn't use all of these knives today, I'm not a lunatic. It's three different tomato cutting sessions).


I think you did. Who am I to judge if you are a lunatic. And I think it was only one cutting session. Admit it!!!!


----------



## cotedupy

daddy yo yo said:


> I think you did. Who am I to judge if you are a lunatic. And I think it was only one cutting session. Admit it!!!!




They're not even real tomatoes either.... those are just 'prop tomatoes' I buy to make my sharpening skillz look more impressive.


----------



## tostadas

cotedupy said:


> It's tomato season! Tomatoes are great aren't they?* Little balls of sugar, acid, umami, and pectin, so basically a cheat ingredient to make almost anything taste delicious.
> 
> (Obviously I didn't use all of these knives today, I'm not a lunatic. It's three different tomato cutting sessions).
> 
> View attachment 198311
> 
> 
> View attachment 198309
> 
> 
> View attachment 198310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Apart from raw tomatoes. Raw tomatoes are gash.


I'd be happier if you said you used all those knives at the same time. That way I would look less crazy myself if I hypothetically did the same.


----------



## M1k3

cotedupy said:


> They're not even real tomatoes either.... those are just 'prop tomatoes' I buy to make my sharpening skillz look more impressive.


Prop tomatoes are the best for tomato cutting videos!


----------



## cotedupy

tostadas said:


> I'd be happier if you said you used all those knives at the same time. That way I would look less crazy myself if I hypothetically did the same.




TBF if I sharpen a few knives at the same time I do often use try them all together when cooking next.


----------



## Jbpruner

52100 Gang! My daily driver, first purchased, and last purchased in that particular steel. 

3.5 in Wilburn Forge pairing knife with a sambar stag antler handle (purchased in 2014)

210mm Halcyon Forge s-grind with a maple wood handle

225mm Kippington Workpony (arrived yesterday)


----------



## tostadas

Hatsukokoro komorebi dammy 240. This grind is so much different than the non dammy one I have. Crazy thin behind the edge and extremely high grind. Thinner than takamura, kono fm, kono hd2, shibata, and yoshikane by at least 10-20% at various distances up the blade. Can't wait to test it out.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Current primary lineup:






- Sakai Kikumori
- Matt Sicard Cutlery
- Manaka
- Watanabe
- Munetoshi
- Watanabe

I think I'm developing a type...


----------



## GeneParmesan

cotedupy said:


> View attachment 198310


I am thinking about getting such a kiri cleaver for ages now. Brain sais now, the heart says yesss.
Anyways, if you have to much tomatoes, maybe check out lacto fermented tomatoe sauce. Makes the umami bombs even tastier.

Today I started a few new ferments. This one is a chinese variant with ginger, bay leaf, garlic secuan pepper, salt and suggar.


----------



## deltaplex

End of the fresh ham going in the pot for pozole:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

deltaplex said:


> End of the fresh ham going in the pot for pozole:



I love pozole!


----------



## tag98

Brought out the 270 tf sugi to slice up this bacon wrapped tenderloin!


----------



## Bolt Thrower

newest petty starting to patina


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tostadas said:


> Hatsukokoro komorebi dammy 240. This grind is so much different than the non dammy one I have. Crazy thin behind the edge and extremely high grind. Thinner than takamura, kono fm, kono hd2, shibata, and yoshikane by at least 10-20% at various distances up the blade. Can't wait to test it out. View attachment 198973


This reminds me of the JNS Y. Tanaka b1 Dammy. Mine was like 0.35-0.4 mm thick at 5 mm above the edge and 0.7-0.8 mm at 10mm above the edge. If you look at the cladding line, they are similarly high.


----------



## tostadas

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> This reminds me of the JNS Y. Tanaka b1 Dammy. Mine was like 0.35-0.4 mm thick at 5 mm above the edge and 0.7-0.8 mm at 10mm above the edge. If you look at the cladding line, they are similarly high.
> 
> View attachment 199649


O you're right, it looks strikingly similar. The y Tanaka is a Sakai length 240 tho right? Like around 230mm ish? This one is about 245mm.

Anyways I expected a dammy version of the one sold as komorebi but everything about this one is completely different.

It's a fun knife to use, but the polish is way too high for my liking. It has almost a mirror level of finish, so the blade is pretty sticky. Might hit it with some finger stones when I get the chance and see how that goes.


----------



## demosthenes

The two knives I pick up when I'm looking for that "authoritative" feeling on the board:
Shihan 237 mm custom telegraph-wire-clad W2 (227g)
Toyama 240 mm dama blue #2 (233g)


----------



## Whit3Nitro

I think I have completed my Japanese knife journey. I finally acquired a gyuto I have been searching high and low for, for a good 2 years now. Jiro 216 with its little sister, such a great combo! I borrowed a coticule from a friend which is my first venture into naturals and WOW! The feedback and results were something I’ve not experienced before. I also love how the Jiro forms a purple ish patina from hot protein. Now my journey begins with western makers…


----------



## daddy yo yo

Whit3Nitro said:


> I think I have completed my Japanese knife journey. I finally acquired a gyuto I have been searching high and low for, for a good 2 years now. Jiro 216 with its little sister, such a great combo! I borrowed a coticule from a friend which is my first venture into naturals and WOW! The feedback and results were something I’ve not experienced before. I also love how the Jiro forms a purple ish patina from hot protein. Now my journey begins with western makers…


I am not a huge fan of Jiro‘s. They all look so different… And the Western handled ones, well, I just don’t like the shape. 

But I am saying all that without having tried one. And your big Jiro looks gorgeous! Enjoy it - and now, on with the Western makers!!!


----------



## jurdon

Jiros are great! I'm in search of 240 or even 225 myself. I love my 270 but it's a bit too heavy for me and I won't let it go till I snag a smaller one.


----------



## Whit3Nitro

jurdon said:


> Jiros are great! I'm in search of 240 or even 225 myself. I love my 270 but it's a bit too heavy for me and I won't let it go till I snag a smaller one.



Yeh this is a 225 and the weight might be on the heavy side for me however ive not had the chance to use it properly yet. I imagine the 240 and 270 being too much for me


----------



## tostadas

Dry fitting the handle back on my Wakui after polish


----------



## deltaplex

This looks really great!


----------



## deltaplex

Pork in chile verde in progress; the fresh edge I put on the cai dao with the soft ark was really wonderful for busting up that shoulder:


----------



## tostadas

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> This reminds me of the JNS Y. Tanaka b1 Dammy. Mine was like 0.35-0.4 mm thick at 5 mm above the edge and 0.7-0.8 mm at 10mm above the edge. If you look at the cladding line, they are similarly high.
> 
> View attachment 199649


Here's a choil shot of the Komorebi Damascus. It so crazy thin.


----------



## tylerleach

jurdon said:


> Jiros are great! I'm in search of 240 or even 225 myself. I love my 270 but it's a bit too heavy for me and I won't let it go till I snag a smaller one.


So I have had the 225 and 255 both with the yo handle… both are absolutely phenomenal. 255 is in my top 5 knives no doubt (I believe I posted a picture in this thread recently. I will say though that at least with the yo handle I actually prefer 240+… because he leaves such a thick tongue it makes the knife so much more balanced if you have a little bit more weight on the blade. SIZE wise the 225 was incredible but balance wise the 255 is just absolutely perfection. I do tend to go for larger knives in general though…so I may be biased


----------



## More_Gyutos

The first knife I bought that started my obsession was this Fujiwara Kanefusa FKJ Series Nakiri. It cost me about $90 plus shipping (but, Oh! look at that blue! Look at that green! ). I think in the near future it will become a project knife for me and I will work on F&F, thin and rehandle.


----------



## BillHanna

It IS pretty, though


----------



## More_Gyutos

BillHanna said:


> It IS pretty, though


I know, I HAD to get it! LOL


----------



## cooktocut

More_Gyutos said:


> View attachment 199906


Looks like it needs a haircut


----------



## mack

Simon Herde pairing knife - it can't get better.







Mack.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Heldqvist.


----------



## tostadas

Size "small"


----------



## pavhav

tostadas said:


> Size "small"


Banana for scale?


----------



## tostadas

pavhav said:


> Banana for scale?


Sry I don't have any. Size is about 205x110, 340g or so


----------



## uniliang

Ashi Honyaki Fugubiki Blue 300mm


----------



## daddy yo yo

Muteki:


----------



## ZeeVee

The Nine making quick work of roasted veggies.

View attachment TheNine-01235.JPG


----------



## Hockey3081

There is something about an Oatley that gives me combat weapon vibes compared to other culinary knives. 






Top to bottom: HSC, Oatley, Newham, Konosuke ZDP


----------



## pcs-abc

@Hockey3081 Curious to hear specs and your thoughts on that Newham.


----------



## ModRQC

Had a bit of a session with the cheap J-petty my friend did a rehandle on.

Let's recall...

20$ CAD (rebate) Sakai Kikumori SS 120mm petty with a plywood handle that had become loose...









_Became... _Wild red cherry custom... I asked for the supersized Yo he did, because it's mostly used in hand or cutting through ungodly stuff, so I wanted a sure grip away from the blade - but close enough. His tapering is excellent.

_






_
A fortnight after, I went for my usual, Victo perfected cheap-steel method to a full "Kasumi" (well this one is still rather Migaki, but it was a first go on a quite more resistant steel than Victo's) trying to incur maximum convex to a thinner edge with a relief bevel. 

Victo example (150mm "Chef" Fibrox) that I spent a couple sessions in creating an easily extendable, crazy relief, and a full session fine tuning the Kasumi on top of prior sessions. 






Work done here:


















Also rounded the heel so as to avoid nicks in some operations.


----------



## ZeeVee

The 250+ crew... 

View attachment BigBoys-01214.JPG


----------



## Pie

Actual proof my knives touch food @HumbleHomeCook .






Where’s the patina you ask? Uhh… it’s.. pretty unreactive with the current polish.. time stamp? Ummmmm.. I didn’t have any paper around.. I swear I use my knives! I swear!

On a more serious note. @blokey just buy it… nobody will know..


----------



## blokey

Pie said:


> Actual proof my knives touch food @HumbleHomeCook .
> 
> View attachment 200909
> 
> 
> Where’s the patina you ask? Uhh… it’s.. pretty unreactive with the current polish.. time stamp? Ummmmm.. I didn’t have any paper around.. I swear I use my knives! I swear!
> 
> On a more serious note. @blokey just buy it… nobody will know..


I'd certainly go for one if I haven't got the Zakuri Sabaki already, but that said I do own bunch of gyutos doing pretty much the same thing...


----------



## Pie

This was either going to end in tears or easy, beautiful squash cubes. 

The MM doesn’t come off the wall often but it just blows through dense stuff.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Pie said:


> View attachment 200981
> 
> 
> This was either going to end in tears or easy, beautiful squash cubes.
> 
> The MM doesn’t come off the wall often but it just blows through dense stuff.



Well, sir, what a nice...squash you have.


----------



## timebard

Pie said:


> View attachment 200981
> 
> 
> This was either going to end in tears or easy, beautiful squash cubes.
> 
> The MM doesn’t come off the wall often but it just blows through dense stuff.


The MM is a crazy good knife! This a 270?


----------



## Pie

timebard said:


> The MM is a crazy good knife! This a 270?


I agree! It really excels at stuff the rest of my knives don’t like.. and yeah 270, one that escaped our resident MM black hole @esoo


----------



## uniliang

Currently using for service.


----------



## Bolt Thrower




----------



## cooktocut

Even when displaced by a hurricane, there’s always time to enjoy a beautiful knife. I’m obsessed with my Spare as of late. My least anticipated knife, in what I consider to be my least favorite steel, all culminates in one of my favorite cleavers!!


----------



## BillHanna

Steel and size please?


----------



## Bolt Thrower

yoshimitsu fugen 150mm portioning octopus


----------



## BGY_888

@Kippington Laser grind 225 52100 k tip / one of my fav


----------



## parbaked

LaSeur 7” cook’s knife in 52100 being supervised…




TLTLTL


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Watanabe Pro 180.


----------



## Hockey3081

Benny K. gave me a hand tonight. Or technically I gave it a hand. 

Love this s-hook.


----------



## BillHanna

You gave Ben a handy and got a knife out of it? NOICE. I can be in Baltimore in about 90 minutes. Hi Henry.


----------



## Hockey3081

BillHanna said:


> You gave Ben a handy and got a knife out of it? NOICE. Ivan be in Baltimore in about 90 minutes. Hi Henry.



Isn’t that how everyone gets a @KAMON Knives?


----------



## BillHanna

Then I need to visit @daddy yo yo.
Sheesh!


----------



## tylerleach

Todays play time set. 
Unfortunately 2 of these do not belong to me 

9
Kippington 
Hyde custom 
Merion custom
Joel Black Apex. First of its kind! Maybe one of the first Apex ultra knives…


----------



## daddy yo yo

tylerleach said:


> View attachment 201740
> 
> Todays play time set.
> Unfortunately 2 of these do not belong to me
> 
> 9
> Kippington
> Hyde custom
> Merion custom
> Joel Black Apex. First of its kind! Maybe one of the first Apex ultra knives…


This 9 is wowsers!!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Love my Heldqvist:


----------



## tylerleach

Love mine as well!!


----------



## Mikeadunne

daddy yo yo said:


> Love my Heldqvist:


Loving the fall/spooky szn vibes…


----------



## chefwp

Prepping for a banquet tonight, I'm ready to rumble


----------



## enrico l

Kamon gyuto- 242x52mm Shichi mai, 1.2519 core, SS clad, 251g

Yanick gyuto- 236x58mm Classic KU with Stabilized willow handle, 242g

Kato gyuto- 230x53mm STD, 213g

Jiro santoku #367- 167x58mm, W1, 194g


----------



## enrico l

Yanick


----------



## tylerleach

enrico l said:


> YanickView attachment 202109
> View attachment 202110
> 
> View attachment 202111
> View attachment 202112


Damn!t that’s such a good one. That choil is


----------



## enrico l

tylerleach said:


> Damn!t that’s such a good one. That choil is


Such a pure cutter. I now see what all the hype was about.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Mazaki patina


----------



## M1k3

My pantry lady is out... So Z-wear and I are on the line.


----------



## Reptyle

Lynn Valley mid prep


----------



## Wabisabi-Ken

Had some fun taking photos of some knives with handles I'd recently made, definitely cool playing with lighting... It's all about light! 





View attachment DSC00492.jpg


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Wabisabi-Ken said:


> Had some fun taking photos of some knives with handles I'd recently made, definitely cool playing with lighting... It's all about light! View attachment 203011
> View attachment 203012
> View attachment 203014



Awesome mono handles, if you are selling any of them. I'm always available!


----------



## Wabisabi-Ken

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Awesome mono handles, if you are selling any of them. I'm always available!


No worries, I'll keep it in mind! At the moment though I am making them for knives and selling them like that so I can't make enough at the moment


----------



## Bolt Thrower

making pico


----------



## Bolt Thrower

modded a vic modern paring knife to wharncliffe.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Fall Mirepoix and kono


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Mikeadunne said:


> View attachment 203428
> 
> 
> Fall Mirepoix and kono




Precision!


----------



## Bear

HV boning

Tri-tip on sale, trimmed with a nice fat-cap left on.


----------



## Naftoor

Helping with ‘tater soup prep. Decided to bring out the markin as a test to see how the karys is doing. It still blows my mind that the markin, which is double the weight of some knives I’ve seen in its size range, still ends up outperforming everything in my collection barring a cleaver. Pretty incredible the performance the man squeezed out of stock that’s nearly 1/3” of steel above the heel.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Nakiri October!






Yeah, I know, phonetically, Nakiri November! makes more sense but see, a friend asked if I was going to participate in Sober October. After recoiling in horror and snapping back with, "F..." well, I mean, I declined. But, I didn't want to seem like I lacked commitment ya know? So, Nakiri October it was!

So, for the entire month, my Wat Pro has, by and large been my primary knife, with the gyuto's lounging and taking spa days.

Woosh. Yep, tough times. Sacrifices and all that.

Cheers.


----------



## tostadas

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Nakiri October!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know, phonetically, Nakiri November! makes more sense but see, a friend asked if I was going to participate in Sober October. After recoiling in horror and snapping back with, "F..." well, I mean, I declined. But, I didn't want to seem like I lacked commitment ya know? So, Nakiri October it was!
> 
> So, for the entire month, my Wat Pro has, by and large been my primary knife, with the gyuto's lounging and taking spa days.
> 
> Woosh. Yep, tough times. Sacrifices and all that.
> 
> Cheers.


That's a great strategy to cut back. I'll borrow a page from your book, and only buy more 240 gyutos during months that have 24+ days


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

tostadas said:


> That's a great strategy to cut back. I'll borrow a page from your book, and only buy more 240 gyutos during months that have 24+ days



Wisdom.


----------



## esoo

Comparison testing


----------



## blokey

knives from 4 continents and 5 countries, still couple more till world domination...


----------



## blokey

blokey said:


> knives from 4 continents and 5 countries, still couple more till world domination...
> View attachment 203903


Btw anyone have suggestions for knives from South American and African makers hit me up, I'm looking at Fellipi knives and CruzeiroFacas now. Advice regarding Antarctica also welcome, no frozen poop knife tho.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

blokey said:


> Btw anyone have suggestions for knives from South American and African makers hit me up, I'm looking at Fellipi knives and CruzeiroFacas now. Advice regarding Antarctica also welcome, no frozen poop knife tho.



I'm sure you mean kitchen knives but whenever I think of an African maker, I instantly think Arno Bernard.


----------



## Jovidah

When it comes to South America, I bookmarked something called 'lingua de chimango'... it's essentially a meat slicer, but it comes in slightly different shapes than we're used to, but I honestly don't really know the history or the specifics. Might be worth googling up.


----------



## miggus

Generally I can say that ootb sharpness is quite decent on the Kurosaki Nakiri


----------



## daddy yo yo

Knife from Austrian maker Michael Ziegelböck.


----------



## JayS20

blokey said:


> Btw anyone have suggestions for knives from South American and African makers hit me up, I'm looking at Fellipi knives and CruzeiroFacas now. Advice regarding Antarctica also welcome, no frozen poop knife tho.








Brazilian Maker Raphael Dall’Anese (cruzeiro facas)


I stumbled upon this maker on Instagram (cruzeirofacas). His work looks really cool, and prices seem very nice. Has anyone ordered from him? He appears legit and has been really pleasant to talk to, but I’m always nervous buying from an unknown maker without a recommendation. Thanks guys...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com










Find Knife Makers Near You: IndIeKnives Word Map


Looking for a knife maker near you? The IndieKnives World Map of Knife Makers lets you find makers of bespoke knives near you.




www.indieknives.com


----------



## parbaked

blokey said:


> Btw anyone have suggestions for knives from South American and African makers hit me up, I'm looking at Fellipi knives and CruzeiroFacas now.


Epicurean Edge has a number of makers from Brazil and South Africa. Country of origin is listed on the “Search by Maker” page.


Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## M1k3

Pantry lady is still out. Munetoshi and half a case of Romaine today.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@M1k3 

That handle looks sweet on there.


----------



## deltaplex

HumbleHomeCook said:


> @M1k3
> 
> That handle looks sweet on there.


I was just going to ask what that was as well!


----------



## tostadas

This is my favorite part


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> @M1k3
> 
> That handle looks sweet on there.


@Carl Kotte and that compliment is AFTER I cracked it


----------



## itzjustchris1

My morning handle installation. Ho Handle was bleh . Switched it up with Taihei Makassar Ebony and now my choyo looks better.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Do you guys know that, when you buy a knife although you don’t need it but you still buy it because the price is too good to be true and it looks like exactly your thing? The best thing is when you expect nothing and get blown away once it’s there. @ashy2classy , thank you so much again for this transaction. It’s been a while but I really enjoy this Moritaka with custom handle made by Tony LaSeur.


----------



## BillHanna

daddy yo yo said:


> Moritaka


Ugh. I wish they would open their shop back up to individuals. Their direct prices are/were stellar.


----------



## crocca86

New Migoto wide bevel B1 on tacos duties


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

crocca86 said:


> New Migoto wide bevel B1 on tacos duties View attachment 204330



What's your thoughts on it? I've eyeballed them many times.


----------



## Michael J.R.

Jovidah said:


> When it comes to South America, I bookmarked something called 'lingua de chimango'... it's essentially a meat slicer, but it comes in slightly different shapes than we're used to, but I honestly don't really know the history or the specifics. Might be worth googling up.


This is what Google said about lingua de chimango. Have not found the history of these knives in English or German, but am interested in it.:





Faca Lingua Chimango | MercadoLivre 📦


Frete grátis no dia ✓ Compre Faca Lingua Chimango parcelado sem juros! Saiba mais sobre nossas incríveis ofertas e promoções em milhões de produtos.




lista.mercadolivre.com.br


----------



## tostadas

Finally got around to putting a handle on this one and taking it for a spin. Very interesting knife


----------



## itzjustchris1

My handle for my Manaka Blue 1 came in today and I just finished installing it. Black and Red dyed box elder with copper rings from Jobone


----------



## enrico l

Love trying out all these knives.

Xerxes Primus and Kamon Massdrop


----------



## daddy yo yo

enrico l said:


> Love trying out all these knives.
> 
> Xerxes Primus and Kamon MassdropView attachment 204814


Both fantastic knives!


----------



## More_Gyutos

My first line beater, a Whustof Classic (I think) santoku. What a good cutter it was. If only I was a bit more skilled at sharpening. But this knife sure helped me learn to become a better sharpener. It was dropped several times and eventually the handle cracked and pieces fell off, the tip was bent and then I repaired it as best I could. It’s punched holes in many an olive oil cannister. 


Now its sharpened into the granting bevels. But it’s staying with me for sentimental reasons.


----------



## DavidScubadiver

Fishing wire on knife handle.


----------



## EdgeFundManager

Comparing 3 favorites. 
Tamura x Myojin - Myojin x Tanaka - Tanaka x Nomura


----------



## enrico l

daddy yo yo said:


> Both fantastic knives!


They are both great. Although the Kamon has my heart! Primus may make it’s way to the Classifieds at some point


----------



## enrico l

One time my brother bought me an Instagram knife for a birthday. So um yeah….


----------



## BillHanna

enrico l said:


> One time my brother bought me an Instagram knife for a birthday. So um yeah….View attachment 205390
> View attachment 205391
> View attachment 205392
> View attachment 205393


They missed an opportunity to sharpen that top bit. For stabby people. 



KIIIIIIIYAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## tostadas

enrico l said:


> One time my brother bought me an Instagram knife for a birthday. So um yeah….View attachment 205390
> View attachment 205391
> View attachment 205392
> View attachment 205393


I like how they modeled the grind after the tried and true Crayola


----------



## Hockey3081

enrico l said:


> One time my brother bought me an Instagram knife for a birthday. So um yeah….View attachment 205390
> View attachment 205391
> View attachment 205392
> View attachment 205393



You think that HRC is 65?


----------



## kpham12

enrico l said:


> One time my brother bought me an Instagram knife for a birthday. So um yeah….View attachment 205390
> View attachment 205391
> View attachment 205392
> View attachment 205393


Well there’s your thick WH knife. Can I have your Yanick now?


----------



## Naftoor

enrico l said:


> One time my brother bought me an Instagram knife for a birthday. So um yeah….View attachment 205390
> View attachment 205391
> View attachment 205392
> View attachment 205393


For the love of god please record it cutting a sweet potato, I bet it sounds crunchier than fault subduction


----------



## enrico l

Naftoor said:


> For the love of god please record it cutting a sweet potato, I bet it sounds crunchier than fault subduction


----------



## NotAddictedYet

enrico l said:


> One time my brother bought me an Instagram knife for a birthday. So um yeah….View attachment 205390
> View attachment 205391
> View attachment 205392
> View attachment 205393



oh boy what girth


----------



## BillHanna

NotAddictedYet said:


> oh boy what girth


@M1k3


----------



## deardorff8x10

Took out a few for a pic for friends. Gesshin Kagekiyo gyuto, old Masamoto yo-gyuto (one of my favorites), Watanabe nikiri (I love it!), Ikeda mirror gyuto, Watanabe tamahagane petty (really too small, but cute and OK for a few tasks).


----------



## ch_br

kniv candid


----------



## blokey

Incremental knife sizes, from left to right, 255mm, 250mm, 240mm, 235mm, 230mm, 225mm, 210mm, 180mm


----------



## miggus

Was just browsing the Etsy store of "Slowenian Woodworker". He makes some nice boards. But I stumbled upon this pic with a review. Something about the whole arrangement is just so good.


----------



## IsoJ

Little Maz


----------



## Bear




----------



## tostadas

Kaeru I got in for a tune up. Ended up doing a little extra work.


----------



## Heckel7302

Made a big batch of fruit salad. Figured it was a good opportunity to use all my fancy knives.

210 takeda for pineapple. My go to pineapple knife. Food release is unparalleled






Butch Harner paring for some orange supremes with an assist from Wat Pro Nakiri






Four apples, four knives. Shibata Bunka, Takada Suiboku, Togashi K tip, Wakui 240






Pears get the Jiro treatment






Grapes handled by Kintaro (Y Kato) petty







Cantaloupe with Mazaki suji







End result, delicious! Everything <1cm dice. The texture contrasts really make it.


----------



## tostadas

Heckel7302 said:


> Made a big batch of fruit salad. Figured it was a good opportunity to use all my fancy knives.
> 
> 210 takeda for pineapple. My go to pineapple knife. Food release is unparalleled
> 
> View attachment 206028
> 
> 
> Butch Harner paring for some orange supremes with an assist from Wat Pro Nakiri
> 
> View attachment 206029
> 
> 
> Four apples, four knives. Shibata Bunka, Takada Suiboku, Togashi K tip, Wakui 240
> 
> View attachment 206030
> 
> 
> Pears get the Jiro treatment
> 
> View attachment 206031
> 
> 
> Grapes handled by Kintaro (Y Kato) petty
> 
> 
> View attachment 206032
> 
> 
> Cantaloupe with Mazaki suji
> 
> 
> View attachment 206033
> 
> 
> End result, delicious! Everything <1cm dice. The texture contrasts really make it.
> 
> View attachment 206034
> View attachment 206035


Nice salad, and it only took a few thousand worth of knives to make it


----------



## Heckel7302

tostadas said:


> Nice salad, and it only took a few thousand worth of knives to make it


Have to have some excuse to justify all the unnecessary knife purchases, don’t I?


----------



## tostadas

Heckel7302 said:


> Have to have some excuse to justify all the unnecessary knife purchases, don’t I?


Disagree. It's totally necessary.


----------



## enrico l

Another Catcheside, this ones a little more special 

260mm x56.5mm and 279g
Steel: Wrought Iron/C105
Handle: Tasmanian Blackwood/Sheep Horn


----------



## BillHanna

CCK 1102 breaking down a bird


----------



## enrico l

Some subtle banding on the Kamon Massdrop. Seriously loving this knife


----------



## cooktocut

Took me a bit to get around to using it, but now that I am I’m loving the patina on this tamahagane clad Xerxes. Paired with my new show stopper of a cutting board from @OwlWoodworks … makes me very grateful to be able to use such amazing tools.


----------



## Hockey3081

Kale is annoying.


----------



## M1k3

Hockey3081 said:


> Kale is annoying.
> 
> View attachment 206231


But makes great compost


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The original @MSicardCutlery honesuki doing its thing. Love this knife. It is my only 52100 blade but I feel like the steel is just destined for these tasks. Takes a good edge but is robust and easy going and the steel just overall holds up well. It's Halloween so I kept getting interrupted. Reckon the knife sat after cutting up the hot chicken for 10-15 min's. Just a touch of blue added but otherwise A-okay.


----------



## OwlWoodworks

cooktocut said:


> Took me a bit to get around to using it, but now that I am I’m loving the patina on this tamahagane clad Xerxes. Paired with my new show stopper of a cutting board from @OwlWoodworks … makes me very grateful to be able to use such amazing tools.View attachment 206230


The amount of joy I feel hearing about how much you love this board is incredible. The amount of envy I feel seeing that my boards have experienced a Xerxes like that before I have is also incredible.


----------



## miggus

Quick snapshot of the Spare Honyaki. Truly a steal for the 280 Pounds it originally went for.


----------



## esoo

Hmm...

Hot instant coffee etch on @MSicardCutlery 52100 nakiri. Pulled it after 30 minutes to discover 
a) I didn't have the level up as high as I though so this wasn't fully covered
b) a rainbow?

Not sure on that second one.


----------



## esoo

Some carrots had to be used...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> Some carrots had to be used...
> View attachment 206756



How do you like Matt's take on nakiri?


----------



## esoo

HumbleHomeCook said:


> How do you like Matt's take on nakiri?


I had asked Matt to mimic my Kono FM nakiri, which he did admirably (just with the lefty requested grind). I really like the length and profile of this one. I'd have no hesitation in recommending anyone to him for something similar.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> I had asked Matt to mimic my Kono FM nakiri, which he did admirably (just with the lefty requested grind). I really like the length and profile of this one. I'd have no hesitation in recommending anyone to him for something similar.



Agreed. I'm a fan of @MSicardCutlery's work.


----------



## daddy yo yo

The new little bluejay bird and a big cauliflower…


----------



## mengwong

esoo said:


> Some carrots had to be used...
> View attachment 206756


I do believe there is an eyeball for Halloween on the board right there amongst the carrots.


----------



## esoo

Soup prep


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> Soup prep
> View attachment 206889



I use the hell out of my Earlywood spatula. Got one for my daughter and she does the same.


----------



## esoo

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I use the hell out of my Earlywood spatula. Got one for my daughter and she does the same.



I love my Earlywood spatula set. The large gets the most use and after a number of years, I just had to sand the tip down finer as it had worn blunt.


----------



## BillHanna

esoo said:


> I love my Earlywood spatula set. The large gets the most use and after a number of years, I just had to sand the tip down finer as it had worn blunt.


I have the baby spoons for 2/3 of my kids. I’m getting the big spoon set for Christmas. One way
or the other.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> I have the baby spoons for 2/3 of my kids. I’m getting the big spoon set for Christmas. One way
> or the other.



If you don't already have one, you really should try out the spatula too.


----------



## tostadas

Stainless day today (matsubara ginsan).


----------



## blokey

esoo said:


> Soup prep
> View attachment 206889


Steel soup?


----------



## esoo

blokey said:


> Steel soup?


----------



## More_Gyutos

esoo said:


> I love my Earlywood spatula set. The large gets the most use and after a number of years, I just had to sand the tip down finer as it had worn blunt.


I like my Earlywood stuff too, but I liked it more after a little bit of sanding. Overall everything I bought recently was a bit rough and grainy feeling. Stilll worth buying IMHO.


----------



## tostadas

Resized a chestnut handle and torched it. Will fix up the horn later after oiling.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Munetoshi.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Cooked Japanese today and used again my new Bidinger.


----------



## Rideon66

Going to give this Shibata Tinker Tank the inaugural test run this evening making some curry. Just got this in from a very kind member here. I just joined so still figuring this out.


----------



## M1k3

Munetoshi


----------



## brimmergj

Not the prettiest but she works hard. First time after a polish for my iron clad Watanabe 240


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

brimmergj said:


> Not the prettiest but she works hard. First time after a polish for my iron clad Watanabe 240
> View attachment 207103
> View attachment 207104



Looks gorgeous to me!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

some stuff in the fall glow












but in the end, i return to my rectangles


----------



## M1k3

HSC making bacon bits and the resting spot.


----------



## itzjustchris1

When thinning happens so as mirror polishing.


----------



## enrico l

itzjustchris1 said:


> When thinning happens so as mirror polishing. View attachment 207376


Nice. What are your progressions?


----------



## itzjustchris1

enrico l said:


> Nice. What are your progressions?


500, 800, 1000, 3000, 7000 and finish by 10,000 then I buff it with Mothers Polish


----------



## daddy yo yo

My 2 knives from Dan Bidinger:


----------



## PeterL

daddy yo yo said:


> My 2 knives from Dan Bidinger:



That Bidinger convex is so nice! Regret not picking it up from Crocker when it was available. If you ever decide to let it go I’d be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## enrico l

Same to you with the Newham WH @PeterL


----------



## enrico l

Cool Xerxes kiri from some crazy old steel


----------



## uniliang

All 3 are Genkai Masakuni Honyaki Sakimaru, 
left to right:
1. Mt. Fuji w/ Crescent Moon and Clayed Moon Shirogami #1 360mm
2. Mt. Fuji 330mm
3. Koho Masakuni 330mm




​


----------



## itzjustchris1

Been waiting for my custom handles to arrive. Received them today and didn’t waste no time installing my Toyama 240 dammy’s Ebony handle with double turquoise and double silver rings. I can finally use this knife for work.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Hard produce like pumpkins always make me shiver. My big gyuto from German maker Uwe just smiles at pumpkins:


----------



## PeterL

daddy yo yo said:


> Hard produce like pumpkins always make me shiver. My big gyuto from German maker Uwe just smiles at pumpkins:



Do you have a picture of the full taper? Not seen anything like that before


----------



## daddy yo yo

PeterL said:


> Do you have a picture of the full taper? Not seen anything like that before


Made 2 pics for you:


----------



## blokey

PeterL said:


> Do you have a picture of the full taper? Not seen anything like that before


I think it's just the reflection makes it weird.


----------



## enrico l

@daddy yo yo choil shots like that just are just


----------



## tostadas

Kochi sporting a watermelon patina


----------



## @ftermath

esoo said:


> Soup prep
> View attachment 206889


That Shihan looks very nice! A2? You don't see many from him with that flat of an edge profile.


----------



## esoo

@ftermath said:


> That Shihan looks very nice! A2? You don't see many from him with that flat of an edge profile.



Yup. A2. I love the profile on it (and I didn't ask for anything special other than a Sakai sized 210)


----------



## @ftermath

esoo said:


> Yup. A2. I love the profile on it (and I didn't ask for anything special other than a Sakai sized 210)
> 
> View attachment 207928


I tried a couple of different times to get a flatter profile custom but each time they had too much of that abrupt belly curve about 3/5s of the way up the blade. He's awesome to work with and gets his knives out the door insanely fast. I just haven't been able to get my hands on the right edge profile from him. Maybe I'll try again some day.


----------



## binsed

Japanese curry as an excuse to dice up some veg. Just got the maz and the blue handle looks quite nice in person.


----------



## Greasylake

New shoes for this yanagiba. Tasmanian blackwood and ebony ferrule by @Alpine.Knifeworks on IG


----------



## daddy yo yo

Catfish vs. Shig 270 Kasumi yanagiba.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Catfish vs. Shig 270 Kasumi yanagiba.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I don't know that I've ever seen a pink-fleshed catfish.


----------



## Jovidah

Neither did most who fell victim to catfishing...


----------



## pow_pow




----------



## M1k3

Killing trolls!


----------



## ch_br

BB goodness


----------



## kpham12

M1k3 said:


> Killing trolls!View attachment 208181


How does this thing handle compared to your 270 Munetoshi?


----------



## M1k3

kpham12 said:


> How does this thing handle compared to your 270 Munetoshi?


I like both. But if I had to choose only 1 to keep, I'd keep the Munetoshi. But I'm also not a nakiriwaifu or anything like that


----------



## miggus

pow_pow said:


>


Haha nice! That reminds me of this poster:


----------



## miggus

T.F.


----------



## ch_br

miggus said:


> View attachment 208290
> 
> 
> T.F.



Pish tosh ---Why use a butter knife when you can flex with this badboy!

-- well played sir!


----------



## miggus

ch_br said:


> Pish tosh ---Why use a butter knife when you can flex with this badboy!
> 
> -- well played sir!


Thanks  Yes, I love my Japanese Dessert Knife.


----------



## superworrier

Fellipi


----------



## esoo

Today's bread knife (not by me)


----------



## RockyBasel

New Nakiri - thanks to @nakiriknaifuwaifu for sourcing it from japan

Heavy beast!


----------



## Joshmonop




----------



## M1k3

esoo said:


> Today's bread knife (not by me)
> View attachment 208441





RockyBasel said:


> New Nakiri - thanks to @nakiriknaifuwaifu for sourcing it from japan
> 
> Heavy beast!
> 
> View attachment 208476
> View attachment 208476
> View attachment 208477
> View attachment 208479


Nice Mazaki's 🫶


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> Nice Mazaki's 🫶


very busy man


----------



## ch_br

This is what desperation looks like:

When you're in the mood to sharpen...

BUT all of your knives are in great shape.

I don't recommend it, its a dark place!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Experts have long known that creatures often employ teamwork in a cooperative effort to take down their prey.







Wat Pro and Kuhn.


----------



## tostadas

ch_br said:


> This is what desperation looks like:
> 
> When you're in the mood to sharpen...
> 
> BUT all of your knives are in great shape.
> 
> I don't recommend it, its a dark place!


I'll wait til you start sharpening your forks


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Murray Carter spoon shaving!


----------



## esoo

M1k3 said:


> Nice Mazaki's 🫶



He wishes he could get to that level…


----------



## ch_br

tostadas said:


> I'll wait til you start sharpening your forks


Funny story,

I tried that once..

Just to fix one tine on an antique fork.

My wife walked into the kitchen, looked at me as if I was trying to put out a house fire with a squirt gun, and quickly said:

"So its come to this?"

That day I decided to retire all forks from touching the stones.


----------



## itzjustchris1

Goodbye basic rosewood handle, Hello Honduran Rosewood Burl


----------



## ch_br

itzjustchris1 said:


> Goodbye basic rosewood handle, Hello Honduran Rosewood Burl View attachment 208538



Very nice!


----------



## ZeeVee

Birds of a feather...


----------



## Jbpruner

ZeeVee said:


> Birds of a feather...
> View attachment 208573


Gorgeous


----------



## M1k3

ZeeVee said:


> Birds of a feather...
> View attachment 208573


Nice! Mazaki is making Kippington's now!


----------



## Jbpruner

3² 265mm Gyutohiki that arrived yesterday via trade.


----------



## DrD23

ZeeVee said:


> Birds of a feather...
> View attachment 208573


I think its time to add a 2nd @Kippington to the stable


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Little ant at work.


----------



## Philip Yu




----------



## enrico l

Kamon s-grind 255m
Nine lazy twist 245mm
Milan 240mm
Yanick 235mm
Isasmedjan 240mm
HF honyaki 225mm


----------



## Bico Doce

Milan workhorse with a new handle. Ironwood from @Chang and handle/saya from the very talented @birdsfan. One of my favorite handles in the whole collection.


----------



## cooktocut

Bico Doce said:


> Milan workhorse with a new handle. Ironwood from @Chang and handle/saya from the very talented @birdsfan. One of my favorite handles in the whole collection.
> 
> View attachment 208995
> View attachment 208996
> View attachment 208997
> View attachment 208998
> View attachment 208999
> View attachment 209000
> View attachment 209001
> View attachment 209002


Classy AF!!!


----------



## itzjustchris1

First time using Uchigomori finger stones. I really don’t have any idea what I was doing but here’s my first shot to it on my Nakagawa x Myojin Blue 1 dammy. Before and After.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Bico Doce said:


> Milan workhorse with a new handle. Ironwood from @Chang and handle/saya from the very talented @birdsfan. One of my favorite handles in the whole collection.
> 
> View attachment 208995
> View attachment 208996
> View attachment 208997
> View attachment 208998
> View attachment 208999
> View attachment 209000
> View attachment 209001
> View attachment 209002


Chang's ironwood man...nice score


----------



## Romain

The actual collection - mainly Yanicks, but some others very nice too.


----------



## Bico Doce

Romain said:


> The actual collection - mainly Yanicks, but some others very nice too.
> View attachment 209200


3 out of your 5 non yanicks came from me! Great collection Romain!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today‘s choice was a Carter Muteki by Taylor Shields:











Forgive the lighting, it was dark and cold (7 degrees C) in the outdoor kitchen, it was raining outside. But I love it there!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I know octagonal handles are way sexier but I gotta say that my wife is right that this rounded one is really nice to use.






Munetoshi.

Made out of all supposedly rusty stuff but holds up just fine.


----------



## tostadas

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I know octagonal handles are way sexier but I gotta say that my is right that this rounded one is really nice to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munetoshi.
> 
> Made out of all supposedly rusty stuff but holds up just fine.


Agree. I really like tall oval. Hinoura burnt chestnut is very comfortable. Also the k&s heart shape is actually more like an oval handle with faceted top side, rather than an octo handle with oval bottom.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

After lending my JJT gyuto it's finally back home. Love it!


----------



## tostadas

Kaeru honyaki. Polished the blade and finally got around to cleaning up the stock handle. Reshaped it a bit, seamless transition between wood and ferrule, torched, and polished.


----------



## itzjustchris1

Day off so I decided to replace the walnut handle on my new knife. Kagekiyo Ginsan 240mm Gyuto with Bubinga Burl and Silver Spacers.


----------



## OyakoDont

Excited for this one, wrought iron petty from Black Lotus knives. A little ticked USPS just left it at the door, but it gave me an excuse to go work from home for a bit.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

OyakoDont said:


> Excited for this one, wrought iron petty from Black Lotus knives. A little ticked USPS just left it at the door, but it gave me an excuse to go work from home for a bit.
> View attachment 209937
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209941


Any nickle in the cladding or just a nice polish?


----------



## OyakoDont

NotAddictedYet said:


> Any nickle in the cladding or just a nice polish?


Yeah, I made the post while away from the full description, but it’s wrought iron forge welded with 15n20 and then twisted. Core is 1.2519


----------



## jedy617

Just because I can't stop staring at it...


----------



## Pie

On the other end of the spectrum, knife? What knife? 




For citrus only, concurrently the most and least abusive task for carbon steel. It’s been like 2 years since last sharpen and it’s sticking in my board .


----------



## tostadas

Pie said:


> On the other end of the spectrum, knife? What knife? View attachment 210052
> 
> 
> For citrus only, concurrently the most and least abusive task for carbon steel. It’s been like 2 years since last sharpen and it’s sticking in my board .View attachment 210053


Is that a Takeda cleaver or nakiri?


----------



## Pie

tostadas said:


> Is that a Takeda cleaver or nakiri?


170mm bunka! The awkward large petty thing.


----------



## PeterL

Dalman family slowly growing over the years. Just missing a cleaver and/or a western handle honyaki.


----------



## M1k3

tostadas said:


> Is that a Takeda cleaver or nakiri?


Yes.


----------



## Romain

Bico Doce said:


> 3 out of your 5 non yanicks came from me! Great collection Romain!


And it was a pleasure to deal with you sir ! I wouldn't hesitate to buy your knives again


----------



## blokey

Good day for choil shots.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Watanabe 180.


----------



## Naftoor

The lines on that 9, are stunning. Guess I need to sign up for his newsletter 



enrico l said:


> Kamon s-grind 255m
> Nine lazy twist 245mm
> Milan 240mm
> Yanick 235mm
> Isasmedjan 240mm
> HF honyaki 225mmView attachment 208993


----------



## enrico l

Naftoor said:


> The lines on that 9, are stunning. Guess I need to sign up for his newsletter


It’s one of my favorite finishes on a blade I’ve seen so far. Really special


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Salad ready for tonight.


----------



## timebard

Putting the new Spare bunka to work. Lettuce for turkey sandwiches, onions for French onion soup.


----------



## Naftoor

Big boi prendergast assisting with turning turkey into turkey soup


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Naftoor said:


> Big boi prendergast assisting with turning turkey into turkey soup



Currently engaged in that same activity!


----------



## Qapla'

jedy617 said:


> Just because I can't stop staring at it...
> 
> View attachment 209950


Which knife is that?


----------



## PeterL

Qapla' said:


> Which knife is that?



Isasmedjan Damasteel integral 250

DCI online 2022 250 Integral Gyuto (Available 12th November)


----------



## chefwp

The twelve year old was cookng tonight under my watchful eye. She'd initially grabbed the little 6" wüsthof chefs that she is familiar with, but it was too small really. Since I'd be guiding her this evening I told her to pick any knife. She chose the Tanaka x Kyuzo bunka. Nice choice, young lady!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chefwp said:


> The twelve year old was cookng tonight under my watchful eye. She'd initially grabbed the little 6" wüsthof chefs that she is familiar with, but it was too small really. Since I'd be guiding her this evening I told her to pick any knife. She chose the Tanaka x Kyuzo bunka. Nice choice, young lady!View attachment 211626



Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Hmmmm... Is there a pattern developing? 






Sakai Kikumori
Hatsukokoro Kurosage
Munetoshi
Manaka (shirogami)
Wat Pro
Wat Pro


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Hmmmm... Is there a pattern developing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakai Kikumori
> Hatsukokoro Kurosage
> Munetoshi
> Manaka (shirogami)
> Wat Pro
> Wat Pro


Next knife needs to not have KU?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> Next knife needs to not have KU?



Those ones are on the second rack.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Those ones are on the second rack.


 they're all made with steel?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> they're all made with steel?



The suji be like, yeah well, your KU will rub off eventually and none of ya will ever grow this tall!


----------



## tostadas

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Hmmmm... Is there a pattern developing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakai Kikumori
> Hatsukokoro Kurosage
> Munetoshi
> Manaka (shirogami)
> Wat Pro
> Wat Pro


Custom handles needed for all of em now


----------



## Brian Weekley

My favourite pic of 2022.


----------



## M1k3

Green River Works Chef's knife and Avocados from Mexico!


----------



## BunkaMono

Some knives from Takefu, Japan I picked up over the years. 
Knife #1 - Anryu AS 210 Gyuto
Knife #2 - Yoshimi AS 170 Bunka
Knife #3 - Takefu steel no brand- This is what they gave me during the knife sharpening class in TKV. I used it as a beater knife to learn to reprofile and resharpen.
Knife #4 - Masakage Koishi 150 Petty


----------



## timebard

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 211901
> 
> 
> My favourite pic of 2022.


Glad to see that TX is getting used! Lovely knife.


----------



## Brian Weekley

timebard said:


> Glad to see that TX is getting used! Lovely knife.


Absolutely one of my favourite knives.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 211901
> 
> 
> My favourite pic of 2022.


I could be missing something @Brian Weekley, but that is either a really small TX or a really big cat.


----------



## Brian Weekley

The TX is a 230mm Gyuto so I guess the cat is on the big side. Both are very sweet. The cat is my artistic director … in charge of all photo shoots!


----------



## Choppin

M1k3 said:


> Green River Works Chef's knife and Avocados from Mexico!View attachment 211967



Beautiful knife! I need to find one of those…


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

My first try at convex thinning on my first Japanese yo-gyuto.

This Ashi Ginga 240 Yo-gyuto came with a massive secondary bevel that I was not fond of, the tip area was especially thick because of that.

I busted out the JNS 300 and started thinning, making sure to add rocking motions to keep the convexity.

After 2 hours I managed to grind to to zero and added the final edge on a SP2k.

To my surprise, it now cuts like my HD2 but has even better food release! This might be my favorite laser right now, true 240 mm length and a killer edge.

It may not look as pretty as a brand new Ashi Ginga, but I just wanted to share this because I am proud of how good it came out.

Bonus, it also looks like a sanmai low bevel gyuto now.









Choil before


Choil after


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

myguidingmoonlight said:


> My first try at convex thinning on my first Japanese yo-gyuto.
> 
> This Ashi Ginga 240 Yo-gyuto came with a massive secondary bevel that I was not fond of, the tip area was especially thick because of that.
> 
> I busted out the JNS 300 and started thinning, making sure to add rocking motions to keep the convexity.
> 
> After 2 hours I managed to grind to to zero and added the final edge on a SP2k.
> 
> To my surprise, it now cuts like my HD2 but has even better food release! This might be my favorite laser right now, true 240 mm length and a killer edge.
> 
> It may not look as pretty as a brand new Ashi Ginga, but I just to share this because I am proud of how good it came out.
> 
> Bonus, it also looks like a sanmai gyuto now.
> View attachment 212142
> 
> View attachment 212143
> 
> View attachment 212145



Excellent! Good for you and thank you for sharing.


----------



## timebard

Brian Weekley said:


> Absolutely one of my favourite knives.


That's some seriously high praise given what else is in your collection! Shame that Steffen stopped working...


----------



## blokey

myguidingmoonlight said:


> My first try at convex thinning on my first Japanese yo-gyuto.
> 
> This Ashi Ginga 240 Yo-gyuto came with a massive secondary bevel that I was not fond of, the tip area was especially thick because of that.
> 
> I busted out the JNS 300 and started thinning, making sure to add rocking motions to keep the convexity.
> 
> After 2 hours I managed to grind to to zero and added the final edge on a SP2k.
> 
> To my surprise, it now cuts like my HD2 but has even better food release! This might be my favorite laser right now, true 240 mm length and a killer edge.
> 
> It may not look as pretty as a brand new Ashi Ginga, but I just wanted to share this because I am proud of how good it came out.
> 
> Bonus, it also looks like a sanmai low bevel gyuto now.
> View attachment 212142
> 
> View attachment 212143
> 
> View attachment 212146
> 
> Choil before
> View attachment 212145
> 
> Choil after


Nice work, the original grind doesn't look like anything I've seen on other Gingas... This is why I buy from Jon.


----------



## Brian Weekley

timebard said:


> That's some seriously high praise given what else is in your collection! Shame that Steffen stopped working...



There is no doubt that the top makers have earned and deserve their success. IMO there are quite a few makers producing much the same quality but haven’t earned the fanfare … yet. Making one’s way as a knife maker has to be a pretty tough gig. It’s no surprise that some very talented makers get lost along the way. Steffen is just one of several I can think of. The trick is to include examples from these quality makers in your collection when the opportunity arises.


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

blokey said:


> Nice work, the original grind doesn't look like anything I've seen on other Gingas... This is why I buy from Jon.


I got it from BluewayJapan since they had the coke-shaped yo handle version that I wanted. 

Besides the thick secondary bevel, the 61 HRC vs the usual 59-60 HRC is nice, true 240 mm length too.


----------



## tostadas

Wakui family shot
(from the top)
Kochi KU V2 240
Kaeru Honyaki B#2 240
Wakui Hammered W#2 240


----------



## daddy yo yo

2 knives from Dan Bidinger:






Top „bluejay“ is a symmetric B-grind, dimensions are 230/58/195g.

Bottom one is a full convex WH, 252/58/258g.


----------



## Greasylake

I call this one "the ghost of kanji past"


----------



## PeterL

daddy yo yo said:


> 2 knives from Dan Bidinger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top „bluejay“ is a symmetric B-grind, dimensions are 230/58/195g.
> 
> Bottom one is a full convex WH, 252/58/258g.



I still can’t believe I watched the convex workhorse sit at Crocker and didn’t get it. Looks to be a very good pick up. What are your thoughts on these two from Dan?


----------



## daddy yo yo

PeterL said:


> I still can’t believe I watched the convex workhorse sit at Crocker and didn’t get it. Looks to be a very good pick up. What are your thoughts on these two from Dan?


Both of them are absolutely fantastic, although quite different.

The convex WH is thicker but its grind is super impressive. I’d say it is as good as convex can get!

The slightly thinner bluejay has a symmetric B-grind. Food release is a different thing. It is thinner, lighter, has a smaller handle. Is the handle really smaller or is it just the facets that make it seem smaller?! Nah, I think it is really smaller…

I can’t decide which one I prefer. I love the heavier blade of the WH, while the handle and increased food release are sweet on the bluejay!


----------



## Chef DB

Taking the new 230 apex ultra/wrought iron birch & bevel (forged by Isasmedjan) gyuto for a spin today. Loving it so far!


----------



## ethompson

Greasylake said:


> I call this one "the ghost of kanji past"
> 
> View attachment 212610


I’m beginning to think you eat an eel based diet


----------



## Naftoor

Greasylake said:


> I call this one "the ghost of kanji past"
> 
> View attachment 212610




Did you sharpen the spine? =O


----------



## Greasylake

Naftoor said:


> Did you sharpen the spine? =O


Yes, I am working down the hira a bit. There was a pretty thick layer of caked on rust that needed to go, and I can also get some of the pitting out by sharpening. There's some rust on the spine too I'll clean up later with some sandpaper


----------



## fvaz

Sharing a blade i finished recently which i inspired myself on Starry Night by van gogh on handle. 

Ive found that somehow the style of van gogh is really similar to the pattern found on burl woods like maple burl and such, stabilized in the right colors, it can really reminds a lot his paintings.


----------



## Choppin

myguidingmoonlight said:


> My first try at convex thinning on my first Japanese yo-gyuto.
> 
> This Ashi Ginga 240 Yo-gyuto came with a massive secondary bevel that I was not fond of, the tip area was especially thick because of that.
> 
> I busted out the JNS 300 and started thinning, making sure to add rocking motions to keep the convexity.
> 
> After 2 hours I managed to grind to to zero and added the final edge on a SP2k.
> 
> To my surprise, it now cuts like my HD2 but has even better food release! This might be my favorite laser right now, true 240 mm length and a killer edge.
> 
> It may not look as pretty as a brand new Ashi Ginga, but I just wanted to share this because I am proud of how good it came out.
> 
> Bonus, it also looks like a sanmai low bevel gyuto now.
> View attachment 212142
> 
> View attachment 212143
> 
> View attachment 212146
> 
> Choil before
> View attachment 212145
> 
> Choil after



Nice! I had my eyes on this one, really like the handle.

Surprised it needed thinning, but given that I'm not surprised it didn't came from Jon .


----------



## SwampDonkey

Upgraded my cutting board and it makes my 220 gyuto look like a petty. Had a snap a quick woodgasm pic. Same knife before rehandle on my old "big board" for reference. Both teak. Gyuto is an Enjin/Kyohei Shindo blue #2


----------



## daddy yo yo

SwampDonkey said:


> Upgraded my cutting board and it makes my 220 gyuto look like a petty. Had a snap a quick woodgasm pic. Same knife before rehandle on my old "big board" for reference. Both teak. Gyuto is an Enjin/Kyohei Shindo blue #2
> 
> View attachment 212870
> 
> 
> View attachment 212871


You need bigger knives now!!!


----------



## SwampDonkey

daddy yo yo said:


> You need bigger knives now!!!


The upgrade was 100% related to my newfound love of 240s.


----------



## Naftoor

SwampDonkey said:


> View attachment 212870


That board is spectacular! What’re the dimensions?


----------



## SwampDonkey

Naftoor said:


> That board is spectacular! What’re the dimensions?


24x18x1.5" from Teakhaus. For some reason Walmart is selling them online for $130, too good of a deal to pass up before someone realizes they coded it wrong.


----------



## esoo

First cuts. As would be expected with Takada/Yohei, edge is brilliant.


----------



## jurdon

New handle for my Toyama


----------



## esoo

Cutting up extra crispy pork belly needs the big knife.


----------



## 1315

Gimme that Kramer....i mean, pork belly....nevermind. ..


----------



## ZeeVee

Name That Maker: Bog/Burnt Oak Edition!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Seven Mazakis and one Kaman. I win.


----------



## 1315

#4 rgd?, 6 is obviously the Kramer.


----------



## PeterL

ZeeVee said:


> Name That Make: Bog/Burnt Oak Edition!
> 
> View attachment 213482



My guess is Raquin, raquin, raquin, RDG?, the9, Kamon


----------



## ZeeVee

PeterL said:


> My guess is Raquin, raquin, raquin, RDG?, the9, Kamon


So close! #4 hails from the UK if that helps


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Seven Mazakis and one Kaman. I win.


Wrong! They're all Mazaki! Even if it doesn't have Mazaki's kanji.


----------



## aaoueee

Oiling knives on a rainy day while watching the Niners game... doesn't get much better for me


----------



## M1k3




----------



## PeterL

ZeeVee said:


> So close! #4 hails from the UK if that helps



Simon Maillet?


----------



## PeterL

PeterL said:


> Simon Maillet?



Or actually Joel Black is my guess


----------



## ZeeVee

PeterL said:


> Or actually Joel Black is my guess


Ding ding ding! Joel Black it is!






Had to rearrange for the group shot but the handle shot was 2, 6, 4, 5, 1, 3.


----------



## PeterL

ZeeVee said:


> Ding ding ding! Joel Black it is!
> 
> View attachment 213510
> 
> 
> Had to rearrange for the group shot but the handle shot was 2, 6, 4, 5, 1, 3.



Got there in the end! What’s your favourite handle then? The texturised bog oak from Ben looks fun. Speaking of which, how do you find that gigantoku? Looks sweet. That the9 is seems so nice too.


----------



## enrico l

Many have come and gone. Here’s some of the collection


----------



## M1k3

enrico l said:


> Many have come and gone. Here’s some of the collection
> 
> View attachment 213514


1 Kippington and 7 Mazaki's?


----------



## enrico l

M1k3 said:


> 1 Kippington and 7 Mazaki's?


Don’t forget the Mazaki Kiridashi done by Jannis


----------



## M1k3

enrico l said:


> Don’t forget the Mazaki Kiridashi done by Jannis


Oh, I thought that was a key fob.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Espresso time:


----------



## ZeeVee

PeterL said:


> Got there in the end! What’s your favourite handle then? The texturised bog oak from Ben looks fun. Speaking of which, how do you find that gigantoku? Looks sweet. That the9 is seems so nice too.



Handle ranks are The Nine, then Kamon, then it's a toss up... the Joel and Raquins are very similar. 

The gigantoku is amazing! The weight combined with the super thin edge and forward balance makes for effortless cutting. The handle is very comfortable and allows for great control. My only complaint is that it's so thin near the tip that it feels pretty delicate at times. 

And The Nine is definitely a ten out of ten! Favorite knife in my collection so far.


----------



## ZeeVee

daddy yo yo said:


> Espresso time:


Whatcha drinkin'?


----------



## daddy yo yo

ZeeVee said:


> Whatcha drinkin'?


Caffè Molinari qualità Platino (60% Arabica + 40% Rubusta).


----------



## EdgeFundManager

aaoueee said:


> Oiling knives on a rainy day while watching the Niners game... doesn't get much better for me
> View attachment 213507


Those Konosukes look nice!


----------



## esoo

Since I don't feel like working on Monday, took knife pics instead


----------



## IsoJ

ZeeVee said:


> Name That Make: Bog/Burnt Oak Edition!
> 
> View attachment 213482


Approved


----------



## tally-ho

ZeeVee said:


> The gigantoku is amazing! The weight combined with the super thin edge and forward balance makes for effortless cutting. The handle is very comfortable and allows for great control. My only complaint is that it's so thin near the tip that it feels pretty delicate at times.


It's worth mentioning that the full potential of your knife will be unleash only if you called it by its real name. Spoiler because I was told that Ben doesn't want to spread it too much.


Spoiler



SERBIANTOKU


----------



## M1k3

enrico l said:


> Don’t forget the Mazaki Kiridashi done by Jannis


Upon further inspection, I see the Kiridashi. It blends in with the board...


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Love my new little Sturmschwalbe duo.


----------



## tostadas

Some edge thinning on my Yaoke 240. This particular one arrived extremely fat, but the profile was great. Took off quite a bit behind the edge already, but it feels like it can still use a little more work before refinishing.


----------



## fvaz

When the customer contacted me on this one, he wanted a really wide k-tip with a smooth forge finish. I loved how strange this blade came out


----------



## EdgeFundManager

esoo said:


> Since I don't feel like working on Monday, took knife pics instead
> 
> View attachment 213597
> 
> 
> View attachment 213596


What are the 3 in the top photo?


----------



## esoo

EdgeFundManager said:


> What are the 3 in the top photo?


Konosuke MM Blue 2 240 and 210, Hitohira Tanaka x Yohei Blue 1 Damascus 240


----------



## Krxxtc._.9

Tetsujin with custom handle


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Hatsukokoro Kurosagi 180


----------



## SwampDonkey

My big knife rack in the kitchen is stuffed full so I'm testing these cheap single block magnets to build a knife wall in my office. Window light has my blue #2 looking like a damn lightsaber, completely unedited.

Kyohei Shindo 210 and Tanaka ginsan 240


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Knot Handcrafted.

Precision?

Check.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Knot Handcrafted


----------



## enrico l

Have been loving this knife. Great all arounder and a stellar work knife. Highly recommend trying one.

HVB 225x56mm @ 243g


----------



## Mikeadunne

enrico l said:


> Have been loving this knife. Great all arounder and a stellar work knife. Highly recommend trying one.
> 
> HVB 225x56mm @ 243gView attachment 214743
> 
> View attachment 214745
> View attachment 214744


what's the steel?


----------



## enrico l

@Mikeadunne 1095


----------



## pcs-abc

enrico l said:


> Have been loving this knife. Great all arounder and a stellar work knife. Highly recommend trying one.
> 
> HVB 225x56mm @ 243gView attachment 214743
> 
> View attachment 214745
> View attachment 214744




Agree - these are so nice! Picked up a 240 a few months back and it’s in frequent rotation. Also 1095.


----------



## timebard




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Been putting the new Knot Handcrafted nakiri through the paces this weekend. It culminated in what is a tall order for many knives, squash.

Halved.





Peeled.





Cubed.


----------



## chefwp

Except for quick jobs I realized I've neglected my Tetsujin Tanryusen Gyuto 210mm, so I decided it would be dedicated to veg prep tonight for jambalaya. I should use it more, it is delightful.

Mommy, is having so many nice knives that sometimes some get neglected what people call "first world problems?"


----------



## daddy yo yo

New addition:






Urgently need to round spine and choil, as these are sharper than my MIL‘s knives…


----------



## miggus

Two tastes of Moritaka KU. Gyuto is new, Nakiri has been washed once.






I'm joking, it's not that bad. Got the Nakiri in 2018 and used it quite a bit.


----------



## miggus

The light is playing funny tricks. They look rusted in daylight, but actually, they're not.


----------



## demosthenes

Revisited this integral from Alex Horn over the weekend, such a fun knife that has a very durable laser feel.
52100 monosteel
227mm length
175g
Handle is a spalted maple from the Oregon coast


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Konosuke Sanjo SKD 240 from the latest batch.

I missed selling my Yoshikane White and grabbed this while I had the chance, performance is smooth, smooth, smooth! Moreover, the extra Konosuke tuning is always welcomed.

The cladding and SKD steel is semi-reactive, so it's more exciting than boring full-stainless cladding.

Oh, and the sheath is pretty cool too.


----------



## tostadas

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Konosuke Sanjo SKD 240 from the latest batch.
> 
> I missed selling my Yoshikane White and grabbed this while I had the chance, performance is smooth, smooth, smooth! Moreover, the extra Konosuke tuning is always welcomed.
> 
> The cladding and SKD steel is semi-reactive, so it's more exciting than boring full-stainless cladding.
> 
> Oh, and the sheath is pretty cool too.
> 
> View attachment 215015
> 
> View attachment 215017


Wow that Saya!


----------



## Steveleo

Did some re-organizing today, I’ve been slowly replacing a number of shun knives that are in my drawer. Just a couple more to go, for now..


----------



## enchappo

Tsubaya Y.Tanaka B1 KU 270. Arrived today, and first dinner prep tonight 

Purchased from @myguidingmoonlight, with thanks!


----------



## Chef DB

My 2 biggest gyuto's. 285x60 by A.G. Klint and a 270x55 by Daniel Schon.


----------



## timebard

Chef DB said:


> My 2 biggest gyuto's. 285x60 by A.G. Klint and a 270x55 by Daniel Schon.
> 
> View attachment 215275
> View attachment 215277


How's the Klint big boy?


----------



## Chef DB

timebard said:


> How's the Klint big boy?


Fantastic. Fit and finish is on a very high level, the S-grind (my first) is very well executed and makes for amazing food release and the slight forward balance combined with it's weight (251gr) make it a joy to use on longer prep sessions. 

It's my prep workhorse at work and I loved using it so much that I took it home for Christmas dinner.


----------



## Rideon66

Was just making a sandwich


----------



## chefwp

The Denka is not my favorite knife, unless I'm doing herbs. There is something about it that sets this knife apart when cutting delicate herbs, I imagine it has to do with the weight, the geometry, and the shaving edge I put on it after some thinning.


----------



## DrD23

Took some shots this morning of a few I dont believe ive posted yet. Chibi Tank, fun little knife. 

View attachment 215671

View attachment 215672

View attachment 215673


----------



## DrD23

And a Newham Honyaki, which im extremely happy with!
View attachment DO1010104.jpeg


----------



## DrD23

hmm, photos dont seem to be uploading properly


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Manaka 210 in shirogami.


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## tostadas

daddy yo yo said:


>


When it's time to toss out the tree after Christmas, lemme know and I'll come by to recycle it for you.


----------



## daddy yo yo

tostadas said:


> When it's time to toss out the tree after Christmas, lemme know and I'll come by to recycle it for you.


You’re good guy, so selfless!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The holiday starting line up:







- Sicard
- Hatsukokoro Kurosagi
- Munetoshi
- Manaka
- Knot
- Akifusa

The Sicard and the Manaka have been putting in work this morning.


----------



## chefwp

Sukenari (佑成) YXR7 petty/suji 210mm surrounded by food destined to swim in tonight's fondu pot. (Clockwise from the to right: meatballs, smoked mini sausages, marinated ribeye, Korean-style pork belly, and beef tenderloin)


----------



## Hockey3081




----------



## jedy617

Togo Reigo Kagekiyo and Togashi x Morihiro Honyaki sporting some contrasting HRB handles. Looks like they are twins from the same tree, but funny enough did not order them together. Loving my new lightbox.


----------



## Heckel7302

New Denka fits in nice with its older siblings.


----------



## ethompson

Heckel7302 said:


> New Denka fits in nice with its older siblings.
> 
> View attachment 216179


This is thoughtful collection, well done!


----------



## Heckel7302

Thanks. Definitely carefully considered. Wanted to tick as many boxes as possible, all the finishes, all the main Japanese Carbon steels, Sanjo, Sakai, TKV, grinds, each handle is a different wood, etc. I think I’m done with Japanese knives. Nothing else gets me excited enough to justify a purchase or swap with what’s up there. Time to start on a custom western rack.


----------



## jedy617

Touched up the kasumi a bit on my shig. Gonna try her out soon


----------



## Justinv

Heckel7302 said:


> New Denka fits in nice with its older siblings.
> 
> View attachment 216179


That Takeda seems to be a bad influence. You might need something bigger to get them in line.


----------



## SwampDonkey

Rehandled my Hinokuni 210 nakiri with a rosewood handle. The plastic ferrule got slippery and felt kinda dangerous on the old one. 








Old


----------



## simona

Heckel7302 said:


> New Denka fits in nice with its older siblings.
> 
> View attachment 216179


Moritaka honesuki, right? How do you find it - they look like they should be great and are a good price.
Thanks.


----------



## Heckel7302

simona said:


> Moritaka honesuki, right? How do you find it - they look like they should be great and are a good price.
> Thanks.


Yes. It’s a great little knife. Flat triangular profile is great for Honesuki. Very robust piece of steel. I took it down to zero and it has held up great. Fun for polishing practice and testing stones. Iron clad but I’ve never had a problem with it. I’ll break down there or four chickens at a time without wiping it off and never seen a spec of rust.


----------



## blokey

Kip on the board for some broth preparation, such a good cutter, still my top 3 after all the acquisitions.


----------



## enrico l

blokey said:


> Kip on the board for some broth preparation, such a good cutter, still my top 3 after all the acquisitions.
> View attachment 216360


Kippington soooo good. Even after everything I’ve tried so far, his stuff is up there with the best. Cheaper too


----------



## DrD23

My Kip is my reference blade that all new aquisitions must compare to


----------



## timebard

DrD23 said:


> My Kip is my reference blade that all new aquisitions must compare to


Mine was too until I realized that if my new knives had to cut as well as a Kip I'd own like... three gyutos. It's a high bar.


----------



## crocca86

My two Kippington 
Work pony and laser pony


----------



## Steveleo

Takada 270 hh b1 suji, starting to get a patina after a couple prime ribs were carved - love love love.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Balance point on my newly acquired kemadi 270. She has some personality to her. Love this balance as the knife just most of the work for me. All I have to do is lift it back up


----------



## riesgeurts

Keijiro Doi but this time a Mioroshi deba. A super nice auction find. Big 270mm blade knife! The kanji is still so crisp. Handle is reattached by Elwin de veld they really did the knife honor! As aspected all the paper, bells and whistles are original. 土井敬次郎 Keijiro Doi ( @Lurkernomore helped me solve the riddle). Follow me on !nsta.gram for the rest of the collection!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Simplicity.






Munetoshi. It just works.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Currently obsessed with this old and worn masamoto mukimono I recently picked up here on bst. Love everything about it including the wear. Bought it to learn polishing but I find myself using it as I would a petty knife so I think this will fill both roles. Single bevels executed at this level never fail to impress me. Would love to own a few more from this series.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Steveleo said:


> View attachment 216995
> View attachment 216996


Nice shot!


----------



## esoo

They see me rollin....


----------



## riesgeurts

Keijiro Doi Aoki Hamono aogami 2 Takohiki 270mm NOS condition and complete! There is more to come check the [email protected]!


----------



## Heckel7302

Decided to get all the knives and stones out for a family pic.


----------



## Kawa

Heckel7302 said:


> Decided to get all the knives and stones out for a family pic.
> View attachment 217843



Thats a nice cutting board sir!


----------



## Heckel7302

Kawa said:


> Thats a nice cutting board sir!


It would be super sweet to have a board that large, sorry to say that’s my dining room table.


----------



## Knot Handcrafted

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The holiday starting line up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sicard
> - Hatsukokoro Kurosagi
> - Munetoshi
> - Manaka
> - Knot
> - Akifusa
> 
> The Sicard and the Manaka have been putting in work this morning.


Great collection you got there Erik


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Knot Handcrafted said:


> Great collection you got there Erik



Good to see ya on the forum!


----------



## Knot Handcrafted

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Good to see ya on the forum!


Thanks, it's good to be here!


----------



## enrico l

2 perfect knives


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Hatsukokoro. So far, so good.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Looking at you, 25x the price Nigara/Myojin wrought clad...


----------



## timebard

Dalman x BB


----------



## Pie

6 hours of prep with an old favourite - my goodness do I love that dead stop clunking flat spot. If it’s on the board it’s gotten cut, no questions asked. Out-geometry’s my current go to TF , although both bevels are my own doing.. 

I suppose I should just be happy I enjoy all 3 daily gyuto.


----------



## JayS20

Visited a certain someone last week





Was a little After X-Mas Meetup with some guys. Martin Huber and Tobias Hangler also joined up.














There were also some knives of course.





We also found Kamons Dildo. Here is Martin Huber contemplating if he is man enough for it.


----------

